# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Izotek opinie

## Ania

Witam, 
ja brałam Izotek ponad 6 miesięcy, na początku 20 mg a później 30 mg, przy wadze 55 kg. Poprawa była bardzo widoczna, na rok udało mi się pozbyć tego świństwa z twarzy, niestety trądzik wrócił.
Teraz rozważam opcję żeby zastosować go jeszcze raz. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ola

Witam, brałam Izotek i nie poznaję sama siebie  :Smile: 

Miałam poważny problem i prawie nie wychodziłam z domu. Znajoma mi powiedziała o tym leku i poszłam do dermatologa.
Po pierwszym miesiącu były znakomite efekty, więc to naprawdę działa. 

Jedna rada, nie nalezy zwlekać i doprowadzić się do takiego stanu jak ja.
Lepiej wcześniej zastosować Izotek.

----------


## monia

Zgadzam się. Izotek jest skuteczny.
U mnie jednak na początku kuracji nie było tak rewelacyjnie, bo na początku nasilił się trądzik jeszcze bardziej. Dermatolog mi jednak wyjaśnił, że czasem następuje nasilenie i ze to znaczy ze lek działa.
Minęło troche czasu i od tamtej pory nie mam żadnych nawrotów, jestem szczęśliwa.
Przez całą kurację leczyłam się 1 kapsułką dziennie.

----------


## brzydal

Ile kosztuje Izotek??

----------


## monia

Ja znalazłam za 119zł

----------


## kama

Cześć. 
Ja zaczęłam kuracje 2 dni temu i za opakowanie płaciłam 139zł.

Mam pytanie:

Czym myjecie twarz podczas brania tego leku? Czy stosujecie jakieś kremy nawilżające?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania 1 nowe opakowanie izotek 20 mg w atrakcyjnej cenie- 80 zl. Musiałam przerwać kurację.Osoby zainteresowane ( z Krakowa) proszę o kontakt pod nr 500817681.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez brałam Izotek, długo, bo prawie pótor roku, oczywiśćie trądzik znikł po kilku miesiącach, po może 4-5, tylko wiadome jest, że trzeba organizm ustabilizować. Inaczej mogłoby się to świńswto wrócić. Teraz mam pewność, że juz zawsze będę mieć piękną cere :Wink:  leczyłam się wcześniej antybiotykami (w gimnazjum, dziś mam 19 lat) ale to było skuteczne na chwile.
NIE ZASTANAWIAJCIE SIE NAWET NAD TYM, BO NIE MA SKUTECZNIEJSZEJ METODY NA TRĄDZIK!!

A ceny w aptekach Ziko są najlepsze->10mg-85zl, 20mg->ok 95zl.
Jest to wydaek, ale warto :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teoretycznie nie moża, bo to duże obciążenie dla wątroby.
Jednak ja się pilnowałam z tym miesiąc-dwa i potem się tym nie przejmowałam. Wszystko przez to, że to był czas naszych 18-nastek;p Na początku łatwiej Cię złapie, ale potem wraca do normy wszystko;p Czasem bolała mnie wątroba, ale wyniki miałam wszystie dobre.

----------


## gabper

Mam do odsprzedania 1 op.nowe Izoteku 20mg. za 80 zł.z wysylką.Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na meil gabtre@o2.pl

----------


## kasik_5523

witam was..
jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany to mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania leku  IZOTEK. wziełam tylko 5 tabletek, ale gdy zaczęłam czytać wasze komentarze na ten temat bardzo się zaniepokoiłam, bo ja nie mam takich strasznych tych problemów z twarzą, a lekarz mi to przepisał. Dlatego nie chce się meczyć tymi lekami. a komuś zapewne będa one bardziej potrzebne, niż mi dlatego chcę je sprzedać po niższej cenie oczywiście, bo wiem, że sa one strasznie dogie.
jesli jest ktoś zainteresowany prosze o kontakt. do tego mam jeszcze 1 pomadke do ust i 2 opakowania mleczka na tłustą skórę. kupiłam to wraz z lekiem w aptece.
piszcie: kasik_5523@wp.pl 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. 
Zaczęłam leczenie trądziku od 16 sierpnia 2010r, lekiem Tetrasyl antybiotyk 150mg, po dwóch miesiącach było 300mg, po kuracji antybiotykowej trądzik zszedł zostały blizny i zastosowano Izotek 20mg, 2 razy dziennie, biorę go od 31.12.2010r 

Moje objawy uboczne to :
-suchość oczu
-suche usta (jak u każdego)


Po miesięcznej kuracji powili blizny zanikają. 
PS: Nie miałam żadnego wysypu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepisali mi wcześniej tetralysal ale nic nie zdziałał z moim typem trądzika. Dzisiaj po wizycie u dermatologa dostałam izotek- dużo sie o nim naczytałam oraz mam paru znajomych , którzy przeszli kurację i są bardzo zadowoleni.

Kupiłam go za 93  zł . chyba najtaniej we Wrocku. Drogo ale warto! Chcę się pozbyć tego świństwa. Dzisiaj jestem jeszcze po zabiegu kosmetycznym i czuje się dużo lepiej ; )

Dostałam dopasowane kremy nawilżające , oraz różne wspomagacze na suchą skórę ust.

Napiszę za jakiś czas i powiem o moim wrażeniach co do tego leku ; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?


Nie. Pice alkoholu w czasie stosowania tego leku jest zabronione.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Wczoraj byłam u dermatologa i zwiększyła mi pani dawkę Izoteku o 10mg, czyli rano biorę 20mg, a wieczorem 20mg+10mg , poprawę widzę i lek biorę już 5 tygodni. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biore izotek drugi dzien ale nie widze jeszcze zadnych objawow ale sie troche boje jak beda????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepisali mi wcześniej tetralysal ale nic nie zdziałał z moim typem trądzika. Dzisiaj po wizycie u dermatologa dostałam izotek- dużo sie o nim naczytałam oraz mam paru znajomych , którzy przeszli kurację i są bardzo zadowoleni.
> 
> Kupiłam go za 93  zł . chyba najtaniej we Wrocku. Drogo ale warto! Chcę się pozbyć tego świństwa. Dzisiaj jestem jeszcze po zabiegu kosmetycznym i czuje się dużo lepiej ; )
> 
> Dostałam dopasowane kremy nawilżające , oraz różne wspomagacze na suchą skórę ust.
> 
> Napiszę za jakiś czas i powiem o moim wrażeniach co do tego leku ; )



Witam,
co do Tetralysalu to leczyłem się tym antybiotykiem przez prawie 1,5 roku i zawsze w chwili odstawienia po niecałym tygodniu powracał trądzik różowaty. Teraz dermatolog przypisała mi Izotek i nie wiem jak ten lek zadziała u mnie, ważne żeby wogóle zadziałał  :Smile:  A propos ceny za Izotek. We Wrocławiu w jednej z aptek kupiłem ten lek za kwotę o której żadne z forumowiczów jeszcze nie pisało na tym forum, a mianowicie 163zł ! Dość drogo według mnie. Jeśli ktoś zna apteki we Wrocławiu gdzie można kupić ten lek taniej to bardzo proszę o podesłanie adresu. I jeszcze jedno pytanie: z jakim dermatologiem we Wrocku macie do czycnienia w leczeniu trądzika?
Jeśli posiadacie jakieś wieści na temat tego leku jak i dermatologów to proszę pisać na mój adres email: modira@op.pl
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotek jest bardzo skuteczny na trądzik ale bardzo szkodliwy na inne organy. Pracuje w branży medycznej więc jestem zorientowana w temacie. Proponuje przed decyzją o rozpoczęciu zażywania Izoteku spróbować brać kapsułki Marine z olejem z rekina tasmańskiego szczególnie jeśli trądzik jest ropowiczy. U pacjentów z którymi miałam styczność i którzy przez wiele lat brali bez skutecznie wiele antybiotyków i wydawać by się mogło że jedyną alternatywą był Izotek te kapsułki zlikwidowały trądzik w ciągu kilku tygodni. Pisze tu o pacjentach u których występowały zmiany ropowicze i dosyć często przy większych wysypach następowało powiększenie węzłów chłonnych jednak co zależy spróbować!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy te kapsułki Marine z olejem z rekina tasmańskiego można stosować razem z Izotekiem 20mg/dzień ? 
Jeśli chodzi o zmiany na skórze w związku z trądzikiem różowatym,który posiadam, to zmiany te wystąpują głównie w okolicy warg, brody , nosa, czasami na czole i są dość spore (jak to niektórzy piszą, że nawet wielkości wiśni) oczywiście występuje w nich ropa zmieszana z krwią i nie wiem czy dobrze robie,ale wyciskam te "wiśniowe" wrzody podskórne. Poza tym chce już pozbyć się tego trądziku, dlatego nachętniej zastosowałbym jakiś środek dożylnie czy domięśniowo, oby tylko pomogło  :Smile: 
Jeśli byłaby możliwość zastosowania jednocześnie Izoteku i Marine z olejem z rekina to spróbowałbym. Czy może ktoś już taką miesznkę zastosował? interesowałyby mnie skutki takiego stosowania, także te uboczne .

----------


## danka_h

> Czy te kapsułki Marine z olejem z rekina tasmańskiego można stosować razem z Izotekiem 20mg/dzień ? 
> Jeśli chodzi o zmiany na skórze w związku z trądzikiem różowatym,który posiadam, to zmiany te wystąpują głównie w okolicy warg, brody , nosa, czasami na czole i są dość spore (jak to niektórzy piszą, że nawet wielkości wiśni) oczywiście występuje w nich ropa zmieszana z krwią i nie wiem czy dobrze robie,ale wyciskam te "wiśniowe" wrzody podskórne. Poza tym chce już pozbyć się tego trądziku, dlatego nachętniej zastosowałbym jakiś środek dożylnie czy domięśniowo, oby tylko pomogło 
> Jeśli byłaby możliwość zastosowania jednocześnie Izoteku i Marine z olejem z rekina to spróbowałbym. Czy może ktoś już taką miesznkę zastosował? interesowałyby mnie skutki takiego stosowania, także te uboczne .


Nie wolno łączyć żadnych tranów ani witamin z izotekiem.  Lekarz leczący moje dzieci ostrzegał właśnie przed tranem. Myślę, ze chodzi o witaminę A, której nie można przedawkować. Przeleczyłam już nim dwóch synów ze wspaniałym efektem, a było co leczyć :Smile:  Ponoć u ok. 8 procent są nawroty, tylko mniej intensywne i wystarczy podać dawkę przypominającą. U starszego syna właśnie jest nawrót, ale lekki, będziemy doleczać. Życzę cierpliwości, bo trochę to trwa, ale warto :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuje sie powaznie zastanowic zanim zdecydujecie sie na izotek.... skutki są naprawde poważne... wysuszenie ust czy nosa to jescze nic.... ale ma on rowniez powazny wpływ na stawy... mozna miec tez krwotoki z nosa.... mnie tez to przepisano.,... zmienilam dermatologa i mozna sie wyleczyc naprawde za grosze i bez zbednych skutków ubocznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz coś więcej powiedzieć na temat tego leczenia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. ja biore izotek od pazdziernika, poprawa rewelacyjna, czywscie sucha cera, ciagle suche usta, w moim prypadku na poczatku czeste bole glowy, jednak warto!!!! jezeli chodzi o bydgoszcz to najtansze leki w albie na skłodowskiej podobno niska cena w aptece superfarm w focusie. jezeli chodzi o ALBE to 20mg do 100zl, czesto sa promocje i nawet ostatnio za 89 mozna bylo kupic. ZDECYDOWANIE POLECAM TEN LEK!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Smile: 
Dziś byłam u dermatologa i chciał mi przepisać ten lek, jednak nie wiem co zrobić. 
Jestem w trochę innej sytuacji.. Bo widzicie, ja na twarzy nie mam praktycznie nic, może co jakiś czas coś się pojawi. Jednak mam wysyp na ramionach, plecach, a nawet dekolt.. I nie wiem co robić. Niedługo zbliża się lato, będę chciała się rozebrać.. I co wtedy? Poza tym krępuje się nawet pływać na basenie. Zastanawiam się, czy może by mi to nie pomogło, muszę to poważnie przemyśleć i znowu zgłosić się do lekarza. Czytałam wszystko co tu piszecie i trochę mnie przerażają te suche usta i resztę objawów. Skoro, na twarzy nic nie mam. Proszę doradźcie mi, warto? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biore izotek i jak wiecej osób potwierdzę tezę ze jest to bardzo dobry lek. Po wielu antybiotykach i autoszczepionkach nie było takiego efektu jak teraz. Ale za to musiałam sie wyżekać wielu rzeczy : zadnych soków przecierowych z marchewki i innych produktów zawierających witaminę A. Musiałam odstawić czekoladę i ostre przyprawy (podobno trądzik sie nasila)  ale np. podczas ciezkiego wysiłku fizycznego mam kołatania serca, ciagle boli mnie głowa i chodze przygnebiona i zmartwiona oraz miewam wachania nastrojów. Jednak bede stosować ten lek dalej bo warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby ktoś chciał namiar na tanie Izo w Wawie pytajcie na maila

studencik212@o2.pl

Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ostatnio dostałam wysypkę na rękach po leku Izotek, zaczerwienienia na twarzy. Pani dermatolog zmniejszyła mi dawkę z 50mg na 40mg 2 kapsułki po 20mg wieczorem, czyli dziennie biorę 40mg. Przepisała mi też krem przeciwsłoneczny z Iwostinu 25, ponieważ teraz słońce częściej wychodzi, a lek źle wpływa na słońce. Moje leczenie z Izotekiem trwa 2 miesiące + tydzień, poprawy są niesamowite, leczenie mam jeszcze około 2 miesięcy, ale blizny potrądzikowe szybko zmniejszyły się. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## serafina

moja siostra brała izotek dość długo. skutki uboczne są, ale do przeżycia. za to cera - różnica diametralna!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
jak pisałem wcześniej stosowałem lek Tetralysal i nie przyniósł on długotrwałej poprawy, jedynie w chwili gdy sie go stosowało. Natomiast zdecydowałem się na Izotek 20mg/dobe i lek oczywiście pomógł. To prawda co piszą inni na tym forum, po braniu Izoteku wysuszają sie usta, pękają, skóra na twarzy jest strasznie wysuszona, cały czas trzeba kremować i nawilżać cerę,a poza tym podtrzymuje również zdanie jednej z osób,która pisała na tym forum, że Izotek nie lubi słońca. No i rzeczywiście trzeba wystrzegac sie marchewki, czekolady i ostrych potraw. Także troche wegetacja  :Smile: 
Ale jeśli chodzi o poprawę to jest u mnie bardzo widoczna, trądzik różowaty przycichł, skóra jest jeszcze lekko zaczerwieniona,ale to dlatego że zakosztowałem pierwszych promieni słońca na stoku narciarskim.
Myśle,że nadal bede stosował kuracje Izotekiem (przynajmniej do lata),ale chciałbym sie dowiedzieć jak kształtują sie ceny we Wrocławiu i gdzie można kupić ten lek taniej niż za 160zł (bo za tyle kupiłem).
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak na słońce źle działa, bo miała takie zaczerwienienia. Moja kuracja ma jeszcze trwać 2 miesiące, ale blizny już znikają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
biorę Izotek 20mg/dzień od około miesiąca, poprawa jest w trądziku różowatym, wszystko już prawie zeszło, chociaż skóra z dnia na dzień staje sie coraz bardziej sucha. Chce wybrać się na zabieg laserowego zamykania naczynek na twarzy. Jeśli ktoś ma taką wiedze,to proszę o informację czy stosowanie Izoteku wraz z zabiegiem laserowego zamykanai naczynek jest dobry czy nie korzystać z tkaiej mieszanki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw kuracji z lekiem Izotek, a następie zabieg mikro dermabrazja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Izotek 20 mg przy wadze 50 kg od 9 marca, pierwsze opakowanie Pani dermatolog kazała mi dawkować 2-1-1-2-1-1, a drugie 2-1-2-1-2-1. Moja twarz nie wygląda najlepiej, ponieważ mam strasznie suchą skórę i bardzo czerwoną, w niektórych miejscach aż szczypie, wyglądam jakbym się poparzyła na solarium,chodź teraz nie chodzę bo nie mogę. Nawilżam ją, tak samo jak usta, ale to nic nie daje. Chciałam się dowiedzieć czy ktoś ma jakiś dobry sposób, aby się tego pozbyć. Nie wiem czy to jest groźne i mam iść do dermatolog czy po prostu poczekać aż przejdzie bo toi skutek uboczny jak suchość ust. Dzięki z góry za pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również biorę ten lek i jak wcześniej na forum pisałem, najpierw przez prawie 1,5 roku leczyłem się antybiotykiem Tetralysal (o różnych dawkach) i na okres spożywania go to było wszystko OK natomiast po odstawieniu trądzik wracał. Teraz rozpocząłem kurację Izotekiem 20mg/dobe , na razie zaczynają sie mi takie objawy jak piszesz- sucha skóra, usta pękają itd. Myśle, że to są normalne objawy - przynajmnimej tak mi powiedział dermatolog. Ja zapobiegam temu stosując pomadkę bezbarwną nawilżającą do ust, a rano i wieczorem przymusowo kremuje twarz.
Spróbuj.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cały czas kremuje twarz i smaruje usta pomadką, ale to nic nie daje i nadal moja skóra wygląda jak poparzona, staram się kremu jak najwięcej kłaść żeby skóra była nawilżona.

----------


## Izotek-wroc

> Cały czas kremuje twarz i smaruje usta pomadką, ale to nic nie daje i nadal moja skóra wygląda jak poparzona, staram się kremu jak najwięcej kłaść żeby skóra była nawilżona.


Jeśli nei pomaga to myśle,że powinnas skonsultować sie ze swoim dermatologiem ,który przypisał Tobie Izotek.
Ja biore już prawie od miesiąca i na razie poza suchością nie ma innych ubocnzych skutków, chociaż zauwazyłem że też cera jest cąły czas czerwona i takei twarde wrzodowe guzki mimo,że nie są już widoczne i na zewnątrz,ale można je wyczuć pod skórą. Czasami dają o sobie bardziej znać. Nie wiem czy to też jest normalne?
u jakiego lekarza sie leczysz? znasz może apteke w której Izotek kosztuje mniej niż 160zł  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym myć skórę oraz jakiego kremu używać podczas kuracji Izotekiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może wie ktoś gdzie jest dobry dermatolog w Warszawie, który by przepisał Izotek lub coś innego także skutecznego??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja Izotek kupuje w Poznaniu w szpitalu HCP na 28 czerwca, do tego dostaje szminkę do ust i szampon przeciwłupieżowy za 1,50 zł, za wszystko razem płace 90 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiesz może czy ten szpital, w którym kupujesz Izotek w Poznaniu, prowadzi sprzedaż wysyłkową? chętnie kupiłbym go po takiej cenie wraz z dodatkami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem, ale w środę jadę po 2 opakowanie i mogę się dowiedzieć czy wysyłają. Odezwij się jak chcesz na mojego maila: gosiaak91@o2.pl  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanko. Po jakim czasie od pierwszego zarzycia Izoteku wystepuja objawy, o których piszecie tj. suchue usta, oczy czy nos. Pozdr.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niedługo lekarz przypisze mi ten lek i chciałbym wiedzieć po jakim czasie pojawią się jakieś efekty. Tydzień? Dwa? Trzy? Miesiąc? Więcej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po miesiącu stosowania Izoteku 20mg/dobe i jestem zadowolony z jego efektów. Teraz po kolejnej wizycie u dermatologa ma przypisane na kolejny miesiąc 20mg a w następnym już 10mg. Ciekawe jakie będa dalsze rezultaty brania tego leku. Oczywiście występuje suchość skóry i ust, przybranie na masie ciała (zatrzymanie tłuszczy w organiźmie). Odpowiadajac na Twojego pytanie, u mnie pierwsze objawy o których pisze wystąpiły już po 2 tygodniach od stosowania Izoteku 20mg. 
Jeśli chodzi o cene to polecam apteki "dbam o zdrowie", można internetowo zamówić i jest o wiele taniej niż normalnie w aptekach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Ja już biorę 3 miesiące lek Izotek. Z miesiąca na miesiąc są bardzo widoczne poprawy. Moje leczenie bd jeszcze trwało około 2 miesięcy. Ja jeszcze dostałam taką wysypkę po leku Izotek, teraz też rano stosuję filtr przeciwsłoneczny, słońce jest i jak wyjdę na słońce, chwilkę się przejdę to jestem czerwona na twarzy trochę mnie to denerwuje bo jak na lekcji się śmieję czy coś to od razu robię się czerwona, ale bardzo uważam na słońce. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciałabym zamówić IZOTEK w tej internetowej aptece, ale zastanawiam się, co z receptą? mam im wysłać czy jak to działa??

 :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupiłam Izotek w aptece Ziko w Wawie trzy dni temu za 88,50 20 mg.
Apteki tej sieci reklamują się że sprzedają po cenach hurtowych.
Do tego zakupiłam pomadkę Tisane (po przeczytaniu opinii na innych ofrach, że jest świetna) oraz krople do nawilżania oczu.
Drematolog poleciła mi też emulsję do mycia i krem Cetaphil (koszt około 35zł).
Muszę jeszcze tylko wybrać jakiś dobry krem ochronny przed słońcem, może coś polecicie?
Lek biorę od trzech dni i czekam na zbawienie  :Wink: 
Powodzenia wszystkim

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> chciałabym zamówić IZOTEK w tej internetowej aptece, ale zastanawiam się, co z receptą? mam im wysłać czy jak to działa??


Ja zamówiełem Izotek 20mg i 10mg w aptece "dbam o zdrowie" przez internet z odbiorem osobistym w jednej z aptek we Wrocławiu. Bez problemu, a ceny konkurencyjne, także polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w 6 dniu brania izotek 20mg to pierwsza moja dawka i dzisiaj wysypało mnie ponownie, ale wiem że tak niby powinno być, że lek działa. Macie jakis inne spostrzeżenia???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. !
Tak, może wysypać. Ja miałam inaczej, gdyż trądzik już dawno miałam wyleczony, a po trądziku zostały mi blizny potrądzikowe. Lek już biorę 3miesiące 8 dni, blizn jest coraz mniej, ja je tuszuje takim antybakteryjnym korektorem. 
Ja jeszcze dostałam takie uczulenie na rękach, strasznie było czerwone i piekło, swędziało, ale już nie mam. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten temat poruszany był pewnie nie raz. Mam 18 lat ,jestem kobietą i od roku leczę trądzik u dermatologa. Począwszy od maści aż do antybiotyków Tetralysal i innych których nazw już nawet nie pamiętam . Moja pani dermatolog zaproponowała leczeniem Izotekiem . Zrobiłam badania jednak wyniki wątrobowe nie były idealne , a żeby przepisać ten lek wyniki muszą być fantastyczne ;p Wątrobą zniszczyła się troszkę od tetralysalu .Po miesiącu miałam zrobić kolejne badania czy już jest ok . 19 mam iść na badania krwi a 21 będę miała wizytę . Podejrzewam ,że będzie ok. Nie mam silnego trądziku ale niczym nie mogę tego wyleczyć . Jest uparty ;p Otóż moje pytanie jest następujące czy izotek bardzo szkodzi ? znam skutki uboczne ale czy faktycznie występują u każdego ? Moja cera nie jest tłusta czasami jest wręcz sucha . Czy ten lek zapisuje się osobą tylko z nasilonym wydzielaniem łoju ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie masz bardzo dużego trądziku to radziłabym zastanowić się nad braniem tego leku, bo kiedy czytam czasami różne fora to ludzie mówią, że po izoteku jest jeszcze gorzej, że trądzik wraca. Nie mówię, że tak jest u każdego, bo co do tego leku to trzeba patrzeć indywidualnie, różne organizmy różnie reagują. Przygotowana też bądź na intensywne ( choć to też sprawa indywidualna ) wysuszenie skóry, to nie jest w dużej mierze zależne czy w tym momencie twoja skóra jest tłusta czy nie, choć z drugiej strony osoby z w miarę dużym trądzikiem jako tako mają tłustą skórę przez te właśne gruczoły łojowe (powodujące powstawanie zaskórników), które właśnie izotek ma za zadanie całkowicie usunąć. Porozmawiaj jeszcze z dermatologiem, on zobaczy twój stan i może w jakiś sposób wpłynie na twoją decyzję. A! i radzę również, przed decyzją podjęcia leku, zrobienia USG jajników u kobiet - zawsze to mamy pewność zdrowia i wykluczenia innych powodów powstawania trądziku. / Ja mam 17 lat a izotekiem leczę się już sporo ponad 2 miesiące, dużo się pytam dermatolog (mam prywatną więc fajnie, że w każdej chwili mogę do niej napisać, zadzwonić) i myślę, że troszkę wiem coś na ten temat, jeśli jakieś pytania to proszę bardzo! postaram się odpowiedzieć  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a! i co do wątroby: pamiętaj, że przy tym leku koniecznie trzeba brać osłonowo tabletki na wątrobę (ja np. biorę essentiale forte, myślę, że wiele osób również), bo słyszałam już o przypadku w którym dziewczyna nie została poinformowana o konieczności brania tego leku i wylądowała w szpitalu z powodu wyniszczenia organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm powiem ci tak bo pewnie wydaje ci się ,ze nie wszystkiego wypróbowałam ... Zaczęło się rok temu na początku wakacji. Od razu pobiegłam do dermatologa .Maśi i inne duperele przez dwa miesiące wakacji . Przekazy na inne badania . Okazało się ,że mam trochę ropne migdały zdecydowałam się je wyciąć głównie przez trądzik jednak to w ogóle nie pomogło a pogorszyło sprawę :/ było coraz gorzej . Miałam badania ginekologiczne czy nie mam zapalenia jajników. Wszystko było ok . Więc pani dermatolog zapisała mi tetralysal . Brałam 3 miesiące . Moja pani dermatolog pierwszy raz spotkała się z czymś taki , że w czasie brania leku trądzik się pogorszył . Wychodziły mi wielkie bardzo bolące bulwy na brodzie i czole to było okropne. Właśnie wtedy derma zaproponowała izotek . Naprawdę uważasz ,że po izoteku będę wyglądać jeszcze gorzej ?! to tragedia .... naprawdę mam dosyć tych przebarwień i pryszczy :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile kosztuje Izotek??


Ja stosowałam Izotek 20mg i bardzo mi pomógł. Kupiłam go w aptece przy ulicy Czarnowiejskiej w Krakowie i zapłaciałm 89 zł za opakowanie 20mg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja znalazłam za 119zł


W aptece przy ulicy Czarnowiejskiej mają izotek 20mg po 89 zł za opakowanie. Dostałam też pomadkę i próbki balsamu extra. Izotek 10 mg kosztuje tam 71 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotek 20 mg - 89 zł - cena w aptece przy ulicy Czarnowiejskiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy ktoś kupuje tanio w Poznaniu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hmm powiem ci tak bo pewnie wydaje ci się ,ze nie wszystkiego wypróbowałam ... Zaczęło się rok temu na początku wakacji. Od razu pobiegłam do dermatologa .Maśi i inne duperele przez dwa miesiące wakacji . Przekazy na inne badania . Okazało się ,że mam trochę ropne migdały zdecydowałam się je wyciąć głównie przez trądzik jednak to w ogóle nie pomogło a pogorszyło sprawę :/ było coraz gorzej . Miałam badania ginekologiczne czy nie mam zapalenia jajników. Wszystko było ok . Więc pani dermatolog zapisała mi tetralysal . Brałam 3 miesiące . Moja pani dermatolog pierwszy raz spotkała się z czymś taki , że w czasie brania leku trądzik się pogorszył . Wychodziły mi wielkie bardzo bolące bulwy na brodzie i czole to było okropne. Właśnie wtedy derma zaproponowała izotek . Naprawdę uważasz ,że po izoteku będę wyglądać jeszcze gorzej ?! to tragedia .... naprawdę mam dosyć tych przebarwień i pryszczy :/


To faktycznie dziwny przypadek, nie jestem specjalistą od tych spraw więc nie mogę ci powiedzieć dlaczego tak się działo ale co do izoteku: Znam przypadki w których osoby, które nie miały wcale dużego trądziku a zaczęły stosować te lek no i cóż...było gorzej. Trzeba pamiętać, że izotek jest lekiem jakoby "końcowym", czyli: próbowałam wszystkiego a trądzik nadal jest. Niektórzy od razu pochopnie podejmują decyzje i potem tego żałują. Zresztą nie wiem co za mądry człowiek przepisał dla nich tak silny lek. Nie ważne. W twojej sytuacji, wk krórej jak mówisz próbowałać na prawdę wiele i dermatolog wysunął ci taką propozycję to myślę, że powinnaś się nad tym zastanowić i może i faktycznie podjąć taką próbę. Nie chcę nikogo zniechęcać do odrzucenia tej opcji pozbyca się trądziku, ponieważ ten lek na prawdę świetnie leczy! Tylko trzeba być na to gotowym i znać zagrożenia jakie mogą wystąpić (choć zdarzają się one bardzo żadko, na prawdę) Nie trzeba od razu z góry zakładać, że przytrafi się nam coś złego. Co do wyglądu: tak jak już pisałam, lek ten ma za zadanie CAŁKOWICIE usunąć gruczoły łojowe, które wywołują trądzik ( dlatego taka kuracja trwa tak długo ) i przez 2-3 miesiące od rozpoczęcia kuracji najprawdopodobniej ( ale niekoniecznie ) będą wyskakiwać ci duże ropne pryszcze, ponieważ te zwalczanie guczołów powoduje, że one poprostu jakby wypychają ten łój na zewnątrz. Dlatego nie można się załamywać i jakoś to przetrwać, żyć z nadzieją, że trzeba troszkę pocierpieć ale potem będzie się przepięknym człowiekiem! Podam tutaj nawet mój przykład, bo ja na prawdę wyglądałam MASAKRYCZNIE! Przyszłam do liceum i było mi bardzo wstyd chodzić po szkole. Wszyscy wokół mnie mieli śliczne, gładkie twarze a ja, coś strasznego. Trądzik bardzo mi się nasilił jakoś na początku grudnia, miesiąc po tym postanowiłam brać izotek. Mój organizm od razu strasznie zareagował na tą zmianę. Teraz dochodzę do 3 miesiąca i jeszcze od pojawiają mi się ropniaki. Żadziej, to widzę. Jakoby do końca miesiąca mam już się tego pozbyć ale zobaczymy jak będzie. W każdym bądź razie: te 2 ostatnie miesiące! Ludzie to chyba były moje najgorsze w życiu! Twarz wyglądała na prawdę strasznie! Wszędzie (szególnie na policzkach) miałam jeden na drugim wielkie ropne pryszcze! Mało co się nie załamałam! Wiele razy nie chodziłam do szkoły, było mi bardzo wstyd, że ludzie muszą na mnie patrzeć! Chciałam się zamkąć na te 5 miesięcy z dala od ludzi, bo ja sama nawet nie mogłam się na siebie popatrzeć...ale z czasem, kiedy wszyscy wokół wspierali mnie w tym wszystkim, mówili, że (tu się nie chwaląc jakoś czy coś;D ) jestem tak ładna, że tych pryszczy nawet nie widać. Zaczęłam mieć nadzieję, że będzie lepiej :Wink:  i od jakiegoś czasu każdego ranka mówię sobie, że będzie coraz lepiej. I jest! Ludzie jeśli na prawdę macie z tym problem, nic wam innego nie pomaga to się nie zastanawiajcie za długo tylko działajcie! a życie wam się zmieni o 180 stopni! ( a i dodam, że bardzo się dziwię, bo czytając wasze komentarze to ja na prawdę biorę tego dużo, bo przy wadze 55 kg biorę 2x20 mg na dobę )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za odpwowiedz. Mam pytania do tego pogarszania stanu cery ... Mówisz ,że ci którzy mieli słaby trądzik , wyglądali jeszcze gorzej. Ja słyszałam ,że izotek jest w stanie wyleczyć każdy trądzik więc jak to możliwe żeby te osoby po kuracji wyglądały gorzej niż przed? Mam nadzieje ,że ci się powiedzie !  :Smile:  bo wiem jak to jest wstydzić się za budzie ;p niektórzy mogą czuć się bardzo zle tylko z trzema pryszczami to zależy od psychiki i nic w tym dziwnego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki, dzięki  :Wink: ) ja również życzę powodzenia! / wiesz, to jest sprawa indywidualna jak mówiłam, znam takie przypadki w których tak niestety było ale to nie znaczy, że jest tak zawsze. To silny lek więc nie wiadomo jak może organizm zareagować, ale możesz spróbować. Niekoniecznie musi się to u ciebie zdarzyć :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale pogorszyło się w takim sensie ,że mieli więcej pryszczy blizn czy co takiego ? ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pryszczy niestety...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przecież izotek leczy każdy rodzaj trądziku . Jeśli nawet następuje powrót to w mniejszym stopniu ponieważ gruczoły łojowe uspokajają i normują . Więc te osoby musiały mieć bardzo zle prowadzoną kurację .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szczegółów nie znam więc nie chcę cię zmylić, nie wiem co było tego takim bezpośrednim powodem. Możliwe, że dużą rolę tu odegrał dermatolog, dlatego trzeba ostrożnie przy takiej kuracji dobierać lekarza, bo jak znajdzie się jakiś marny, który nawet nie powie ( taki przypadek też znam ), że trzeba brać osłonowe na wątrobę to ma się potem przechlapane i to nieźle...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy u każdego występuje wysyp ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

właśnie nie  :Wink:  to wszystko zależy od człowieka. Jedni mają duży trądzik i duże wysuszenie skóry a inni niemal w ogóle nie odczuwają nieprzyjemnych skutków ubocznych  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Jestem w trakcie kuracji Izotek, który biorę już od 4 miesięcy poprawy są, ale jest słońce i musiałam odstawić leki. Ten lek źle działa na słońce, robiłam się wtedy czerwona jak burak, denerwuje mnie to. Na razie mam odstawić leki a wizytę u dermatologa mam w maju na początku. Ja chciałam mieć już czystą cerę na koniec roku szkolnego, ale jakoś jeszcze bd mieć blizny. Teraz właśnie nie wiem, czy dermatolog odstawi mi leki i zacznę dopiero od września jak słońce bd mniejsze czy co?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słońce nie jest największym problemem ; ) polecam emulsję Daylong 15, dobrze nawilża skórę i chroni przed słońcem; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam filtry dla skóry trądzikowej 30  z Biodermy. Tylko denerwuje mnie to, że jestem taka czerwona, śmieję się od razu czerwona, idę jest słońce jestem już czerwona, jestem w klasie jest ciepło jestem czerwona. ; (( 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem średnio zadowolona. mam strasznie suchą skórę i nieustannie suche wargi, a trądzik nie minął całkowicie. wzięłam 5 opakowań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli chodzi o czerwoną skórę: może powiedz o tym dla dermatologa, niech poleci ci jakiś dobry krem, który w jakiś sposób chroni przed tym nadmiernym i wrażliwym nagrzewaniem się skóry/ nie martw się, jestem w podobnej sytuacji, trzeba to przeczekać  :Wink:  dużo ludzi widzi efekt dopiero po 4 miesiąch więc cierpliwość, cierpliwość i cierpliwość ; )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od czwartku zaczynam brać izotek . Moja pani drmatolog powiedziała ,że wyleczyłam tym 200 osób i jeszcze jej się nie zdarzyło , żeby stan cery się pogorszył komuś od tego choć jej koleżance która równiaż jest dermatologiem zdarzyła sie jeden raz taka dziewczyna . Zapytałam o wysyp i odpowiedziała ,że wysyp występuje u jednej na dziesięć osób więc nie ma tragedii . Ale martwię się że blizny mi nie zejdą :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyleczyła miało być ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okazało się , że mam paciorkowca zielenistego:/ czy lek izotek jest wskazany przy tego rodzaju trądziku ?  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poprawiam - paciorkowiec zieleniący *

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. 

A ja mam zacząć brać Izotek, muszę teraz podjąć decyzję - chciałam się zapytać o skutki uboczne, jeśli chodzi o nastrój osoby, która bierze ten lek. Naczytałam się i nasłuchałam mnóstwo informacji, że człowieka w czasie brania tego leku atakuje poważna depresja, zdarzają się myśli samobójcze i inne niezbyt optymistyczne myśli. Podobno zdarzały się przypadki, że niektórzy ludzie naprawdę popełniali samobójstwo, tzw. "spontaniczne" - niby tylko 37 osób z grupy na około 500 - ale powiem szczerze, że właśnie to mnie najbardziej przeraża. Nie żadne skutki uboczne, jeśli chodzi o stan fizyczny tylko właśnie stan psychiczny. Jak to jest, ile z tego jest prawdą? Jaki jest/był wasz nastrój podczas brania tego leku? Ja sama miałam depresję, jakieś dwa lata temu - brałam wtedy leki antydepresyjne. Teraz wszystko jest dobrze - lekarz też nie ma obiekcji, ale szczerze mówiąc, boję się powrotu do stanu umysłu jaki miałam wtedy (a wyobrażam sobie,że mogę znaleźć się właśnie w takim stanie umysłu, jak nie gorszym, i tym razem bez wyraźnego powodu - mam na myśli - spowodowanego tylko, dlatego, że biorę ten lek). Dlatego chciałam się dowiedzieć jaka jest Wasza kondycja psychiczna i czy ktoś brał ten lek, wcześniej cierpiąc na depresję/psychozę/zaburzenia emocji i zachowania czy coś podobnego? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź, bo szczerze mówiąc, jestem "trochę" zdenerwowana, jeśli chodzi o tę część z problemami z nastrojem - naprawdę są aż tak bardzo poważne? Nie widzi mi się wracanie do "czarnej dziury" w której byłam w przeszłości - jestem tym wręcz przerażona. A Izotek... to już moja ostatnia szansa, wcześniej brałam przez długi czas inne leki, m.in. Tetralysal i tak jak ktoś tu wcześniej napisał, była poprawa, odstawiłam i zaczynało się na nowo. 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć 

Pisałaś, o samopoczuciu. Ja biorę Izotek już od 3 miesięcy i 27 dni, mam tylko suche usta i to wszystko. Jestem czerwona, jak wyjdę na słońce czy za mocno się śmieję. Tak po za tym to nic się nie dzieje w moim przypadku. Lek bardzo mi pomaga, blizny coraz jaśniejsze. Dermatolog stwierdziła, że w maju najprawdopodobniej zwiększy mi dawkę na 50mg. Nie masz się o co martwić. Wszystko bd dobrze  :Smile: . Trzeba się pomęczyć, żeby to paskudztwo zeszło i było lepiej. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Trochę jestem spokojniejsza, że  nie widzisz wielkich zmian w swoim nastroju, ale... nie miałaś  w przeszłości depresji? Brałaś jakieś leki antydepresyjne, na psychozę czy inne zaburzenia emocji i zachowania? Chciałabym się dowiedzieć jak.. to jest z osobami, które miały depresje w przeszłości , a później przyjmowały lub nadal biorą ten lek. Bo mi powiedziano, ze jesli ktoś miał taki epizod - to jest bardziej podatny na stany depresyjne niż ludzie, którzy biorą i nie mieli depresji lub innych problemow ze zdrowiem psychicznym w przeszłości. Więc trochę się martwię.... i mój dermatolog też mnie uprzedził,że będę bardziej podatna. Boję się po prostu, że mogę być w gorszym dołku niż byłam parę lat temu - pamiętam i nie chcę wracać - ale wtedy miałam powód, a tu będzie to spowodowane tylko przyjmowaniem leków. Powiedzieli mi o tych myślach samobójczych i teraz jestem trochę przerażona. Chciałabym być trochę spokojniejszą... bo nieźle mnie nastraszyli tymi skutkami ubocznymi, jeśli chodzi o oddziaływanie na psychikę...  :Smile:  A naprawdę chcę pozbyć się z twarzy tego okropieństwa... już zbyt długo się z tym użeram. :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć  :Smile: 

Nie wgl nie miałam takich problemów jak ty. A lekiem się nie przejmuj lekarz wie co najlepiej stosować. Ja też chcę się już pozbyć tych blizn, ale trzeba czasu i spokoju i najważniejszego żeby tym się nie przejmować. Jeszcze 2 miesiące temu to płakałam, że mam blizny, teraz już nie bo widzę efekty. 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej!
Zacznę od tego, że to nie jest do końca tak, że przez ten lek ludzie popadają w depresję. Chodzi tu bardziej o zmiany skórne, które u niektórych w czasie kuracji się pojawiają. Mowa tu o pojawianiu się nowych wyprysków niemal każdego dnia, ponieważ jak już to wcześniej było mówione, tak przez pewnien czas to wszystko musi wyjść, żeby było potem już lepiej. Ludzie podejmując decyzję o braniu leku zaczynają żyć w przekonianiu, że parę tabletek i problem zniknie. Z czasem, jeśli następuje taki wysyp u osoby, traci ona nadzieję i brak wiary w uleczenie swojego stanu. Początkowo pojawiają się myśli, że już zostanie tak do końca życia, że nic takiej osobie nie pomoże. Ludzie ze słabą psychiką, jeśli nie dadzą sobie z tym rady, po prostu rezygnują i pogłębiają się w tym smutku i goryczy. Szczególnie występuje to u ludzi, którym wygląd jest baaardzo ważny i nie ma on wsparcia wśród środowiska zewnętrznego, ludzie dziwnie się patrzą, bo akurat ma się przez jakiś czas trochę gorszy stan twarzy niż dotychczas. Dlatego trzeba walczyć z tym, codziennie mówić sobie, że będzie lepiej, że się uda i na pewno się uda, takiej osobie nie grozi depresja. Jeśli ty, przeżywając już coś takiego, umiesz teraz radzić sobie z gorszymi chwilami w życiu to możesz spokojnie dać sobie z tym radę. Może też tak być, że wcale nie wystąpią u ciebie te zmiany skórne więc to już w ogóle żaden problem! Ja też jestem takim człowiekiem, że tak powiem podatnym na takie załamanie psychicznie, nie miałam nigdy depresji ale miałam tą świadomość mojej słabej psychiki. Przed podjęciem kuracji miałam największe obawy co do tego skutku upocznego ale radzę sobie z tym. Myślę, że idzie mi na prawdę nieźle, mimo iż z dnia na dzień jest coraz gorzej ( zaczynam właśnie 4 miesiąc brania leku ) ale wiem, że tak musi być i skończy się to już niebawem  :Wink: ) więc głowa do góry! nie można się załamywać, to najważniejsze!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

HEJ,
Stosowałam Izotek przez dłuższy czas (ponad rok), zażywałam dość silną dawkę tego leku. Początkowo stan mojej skóry się pogarszał jednak podobno taki etap musi przejść każdy. Najpierw pogorszenie zeby zobaczyć rezultat. Z efektu byłam bardzo zadowolona. Przez około półtora roku nie miałam więszych problemów z cerą, oczywiście drobne krostki się pojawiały jednak to było nic w porównaniu do tego co miałam przed zażywaniem leku. W trakcie stosowania Izoteku miałam problemy z żołądkiem, właściwie do dziś się z nim męczę a minęło już prawie 5 lat. Trądzik wrócił ale tym razem boję się znowu sięgnąć po Izotek gdyż jest on dla mnie zbyt silny;/ Ostatnio dużo słyszałam o leku Revitol Acnezine, jednak nie wiem co o nim sądzić. Można go dostać jedynie przez internet, jest to lek z USA i szczerze mówiąc to czego nie moge dostac w aptece jest dla mnie podejrzane;p Czy znacie może ten lek? jeśli tak to moglibyście coś o nim powiedzieć? Bądź polecić coś innego??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś stosował lek locacid ? moja pani dermatolog stwierdziła ,że nie zapiszę mi jednak izoteku i zdecydowała zapisać mi krem który zawiera podobne składniki do izoteku oraz ma podobne do niego działanie . mam go używać 2 miesiące. narazie mam bolące czerwone bulwy i pełno zaskórniaków ;/ Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuję Wam za odpowiedź - Izotek to już raczej moja ostatnia nadzieja, bardzo długo się już męczę z tym moim skórnym problemem, szczególnie na twarzy. I naprawdę chcę go zacząć przyjmować, ale dali mi czas na podjęcie decyzji, właśnie przez to, że to oddziałowuje silnie na psychikę i to raczej depresyjnie - przynajmniej mi tak powiedzieli lekarze. Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Bałam się ,że naprawdę ma się jakąś ciężką depresję w czasie zażywania i mimo, że bardzo chciałabym się pozbyć tego okropieństwa z mojej twarzy, nie będę mogła, bo skutki uboczne, jeśli chodzi o psychikę mi nie pozwolą, ale... teraz. .. zaryzykuję. Bardzo, ale to bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Lekarze mi tyle nagadali o tym oddziaływaniu na psychikę, że mnie wręcz przerazili i wyobrażałam sobie nie wiadomo co. Dziękuję, jestem spokojniejsza.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pamiętaj, cierpliwość i silna wiara w lepsze jutro tylko mogą tu pomóc, żeby to spokojnie przetrwać  :Wink: ) życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Locacid

    czy ktoś stosował lek locacid ? moja pani dermatolog stwierdziła ,że nie zapiszę mi jednak izoteku i zdecydowała zapisać mi krem który zawiera podobne składniki do izoteku oraz ma podobne do niego działanie . mam go używać 2 miesiące. narazie mam bolące czerwone bulwy i pełno zaskórniaków ;/ Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam Izotek. Ja przezylam z nim koszmar, który niepotrzebnie sobie zafundowałam. Nie miałam wielkiego trądziku, troszke na twarzy, ramionach, dekoldzie... Moja dermatolog zamiast starac sie wyleczyc mnie innym lekami, przepisala mi najwieksze swinstwo, a ja nie bylam tego swiadoma. Placilam co miesiac za opakowanie ok.160zł + 30 zł odpowiedni żel do mycia twarzy Physio i do tego krem Physio ok. 40 zł. Po pierwszym miesiacu, juz mialam depresje. Moj tradzik byl 3 razy wiekszy. Leczenie tym lekiem polega na tym, że wszystko wychodzi z organizmu. Nie wychodzilam do ludzi, calymi dniami beczałam, pogorszyl mi sie wzrok, moja wątroba byla w fatalnym stanie gdyz jest to silny antybiotyk, a jak wiadomo antybiotykow nie bierze sie np. 8 miesiecy ;/.... Najwiekszym problemem bylo zrujnowanie mojego serca, ktore lecze do dziś. Nie wspome o takich skutkach jak wypadanie włosów garściami i krwotoki z nosa! Moja lekarka twierdzila ze " kazdy przechodzi takie objawy, to minie..." Porażka!  Fakt, teraz nie mam juz nic na dekoldzie, ani ramionach. Na twarzy to zwykle jakis pojedynczy incydent przed miesiączką, ale skóra jest bardzo wysuszona, ciężko jest mi dobrac kosmetyki, nawet te z górnej polki. 
Rozumiem ludzi, którzy chca sie pozbyc tradziku, ale zanim wezmiecie sie za IZOTEK, sprobujcie czegos co nie zrujnuje waszego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Locacid

czy ktoś stosował lek locacid ? moja pani dermatolog stwierdziła ,że nie zapiszę mi jednak izoteku i zdecydowała zapisać mi krem który zawiera podobne składniki do izoteku oraz ma podobne do niego działanie . mam go używać 2 miesiące. narazie mam bolące czerwone bulwy i pełno zaskórniaków ;/ Co o tym myślicie ?  używam go trzecią noc a już mnie zapryszczyło na polikach i to nie są jakieś tam pryszcze tylko wielkie czerwone głęboko siedzące bulwy :/ smaruję bardzo cienką warstwę.... martwie się bo moja buzia jeszcze tak zle nie wyglądała :/ dodatkowo jest piękna pogoda a ja jestem biała jak ściana bo muszę używam kremów z wysokim filtrem na dzien . Błagam odpiszcie czy komuś to pomogło , czy lepiej zaprzestać go stosować ? błagam , wszystkie rady są dla mnie wyjątkowo cenne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Okej, rozumiem, że lek ci ogólnie nie sprzyjał z czasie kuracji ale nie zniechęcaj do tego innych. Przed podjęciem decyzji ludzie boją się podjęcia kuracji. Jeśli, czytając to, zniechęcą się kompletnie do brania Izoteku to będą musieli męczyć się ciągle z tym problemem. Czytałaś wcześniejsze posty przed napisaniem swojego? Było pisane, że skutki uboczne występują w zależności od tego jak reaguje organizm człowieka i, że izotek jest przeznaczony dla osób, które na prawdę mają z tym wielki problem. To wina dermatologa, że przepisał ci tak silny lek, dlatego apeluję, aby chodzić do speawdzonych, dobrych lekarzy, bo mogą pojawić się różnego rodzaju problemy, przez zaniedbanie dermatologa. Jeśli ktoś boryka się z trądzikiem przez wieele lat i nic mu nie pomaga to lek typu Izotek jest świetny na pozbycie się tego problemu! Lepiej pomęczyć się z tym parę miesięcy, żeby potem do końca życia wyglądać pięknie niż nie podejmować ryzyka i męczyć się z tym przez następnych wiele lat...  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

matko boska czy ktoś mi odpowie wreszcie ? ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może poprostu nie ma tutaj takiej osoby? zapytaj na innych forach a nie się ciągle tutaj pytasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no;p dobra poczekam tu aż ktoś będzie w temacie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam Izotek 20 mg data ważności do 03.2012 mam dwa opakowania.Cena 70 zł za opakowanie tel 603402820,601076216.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to pytanie chciałam skierować do dziewczyn. czy w trakcie stosowania izoteku można się malować? to znaczy, czy można nakładać na twarz jakieś korektory, czy podkłady. ja dopiero za kilka dni zacznę go stosować i zastanawiam się jak będzie wyglądała moja skóra i czy nie będzie zbyt sucha.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podczas kuracji normalnie można stosować podkłady, korektory  :Wink: ) Twarz będzie sucha ale przed pomalowaniem się po prostu trzeba dobrze nawilżyć tą skórę  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja dermatolog, jest bardzo dobra, pozwoliła używać mi delikatnie pudru, podkładu (fluidu) nie bo zatyka pory. Są specjalne kremy w aptece, które powodują, że czerwone miejsca na twojej skórze blakną i są koloru twojej skóry na buzi, taki krem kosztuje gdzieś z 50 zł. Nie pamiętam nazwy tego produktu, ale porozmawiaj ze swoje dermatolog,na pewno coś dobrego ci poradzi. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat pierw stosuję filtr przeciwsłoneczny 30 z biodermy, a następnie w miejsca zaczerwienione zamaluję to korektorem antybakteryjnym, mi akurat pomaga, krem trochę to zamaskuje i jeszcze korektor to jest małą różnica.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, moim problemem jest trądzik owłosionej skóry głowy bądź zapalenie mieszków włosowych (każdy dermatolog mówi inaczej), dodam że leczę go dość długo z miernym efektem. Aktualnie przyjmuję Tetralysal i za miesiąc postanowiliśmy z p. dermatolog przystąpić do kuracji Izotekiem. 
Mam pytanie czy ktokolwiek leczył tak umiejscowiony trądzik, czy napewno był to trądzik? Jakie uzyskał efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Wczoraj byłam u dermatolog, sprawdzała mi twarz pytała mnie się czy jakieś blizny pojawiają się. Ja odpowiedziałam, że od 1,5 miesiąca nic się nie pojawia. Izotek stosuję od 4 miesięcy 19 dni. Teraz mam brać jeszcze przez 10 dni 40mg wieczorem, a potem przez tydzień 20mg i za 3 tygodnie kończenie leczenia. 
Czy ktoś miał z was blizny po trądzikowe? Bo ja mam jeszcze takie zaczerwienienia, nie że ja nic na twarzy nie mam, mam jeszcze około 5 takich małych plamek i teraz nie wiem czy to samo zejdzie czy to przez 3 tygodnie zejdzie.
Bardzo proszę o odp bo ja sama juz nie wiem. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć. mam 16 lat. leczę to świństwo od jakiś 4. w grudniu 2010 r. dostałam ogromnego wysypu na prawym policzku, były to wielkie bulwy z ropą. brałam autoszczepionki 20 zastrzyków - tzn pobierano mi krew z reki i wstrzykiwano w pośladek. bulwy zniknęły ale zostały blizny i zaczerwienienia. dodam iż mialam największe problemy z brodą i czołem , wszystko zniknęło. od czasu do czasu pojawa się mały syfek. ale najgorsze są policzki. mam zamiar brać Izotek, wierze w to ze mi sie uda. bo dłuzej nie zniose patrzenia na swoją buzię. mamy 11 maja, mam nadzieje ze w przeciagu 2 tyg zaczne go stosować, już wiem ze bede go brać przez 4 miesiące. 120 mg ponieważ ważę 62 kg. tak teraz czytam i widze, że Wam zapisywano 40 20 a mi 120. miesięcznie kuracja będzie mnie kosztować 180 zł same leki + musze dobrac kosmetyki, kremy pomadki itp. jaki krem nawilżający polecacie ?

----------


## dante

musze dobrac kosmetyki, kremy pomadki itp. jaki krem nawilżający polecacie 

Mój zestaw:
- twarz krem dermedic hydrain2 koszt 40 zl (wart polecenia dobrze nawilża),
- usta sztyft Neutrogena koszt 9 zł (w ciągu dnia), sztyft DrHauschka Lippenpflege koszt 26zl (na noc),

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po tym wysypie w grudniu 2010 r. i po autohemioterapii (wstrzykiwaniu wlasnej krwi) syfy zniknely, zostaly plamki i zaskorników trochę. sporadycznie pojawiaja mi sie 2 -3 syfki przed miesiączką. i nic więcej. boje sie ze mnie strasznie wysypie, a za miesiąc mam wazna uroczystosc w swoim zyciu i nie chce wygladac na niej gorzej niz wygladam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> cześć. mam 16 lat. leczę to świństwo od jakiś 4. w grudniu 2010 r. dostałam ogromnego wysypu na prawym policzku, były to wielkie bulwy z ropą. brałam autoszczepionki 20 zastrzyków - tzn pobierano mi krew z reki i wstrzykiwano w pośladek. bulwy zniknęły ale zostały blizny i zaczerwienienia. dodam iż mialam największe problemy z brodą i czołem , wszystko zniknęło. od czasu do czasu pojawa się mały syfek. ale najgorsze są policzki. mam zamiar brać Izotek, wierze w to ze mi sie uda. bo dłuzej nie zniose patrzenia na swoją buzię. mamy 11 maja, mam nadzieje ze w przeciagu 2 tyg zaczne go stosować, już wiem ze bede go brać przez 4 miesiące. 120 mg ponieważ ważę 62 kg. tak teraz czytam i widze, że Wam zapisywano 40 20 a mi 120. miesięcznie kuracja będzie mnie kosztować 180 zł same leki + musze dobrac kosmetyki, kremy pomadki itp. jaki krem nawilżający polecacie ?


te 120 mg na ile? na dzień ? nie rozumiem tego ci napisałaś... miesięcznie koszt jaki podałaś to wydaje się, że na 2 opakowania izoteku (i to w tańszej aptece) a! i co do wagi: ona ma mały wpływ na to jaką dawkę będziemy zażywać, ważniejszy jest stan twojej skóry. Ja na początku kuracji ważyłam 55 kg i miałam zły stan twarzy, lecz nie masakrycznie tragiczny a przyjmowałam (i przyjmuję - jestem w 4,5 miesiąca kuracji) 40 mg - co jak patrze, jest stosunkowo dużą dawką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dobra, bylam u dermatologa. mam 40 mg na dzien. jeszcze nie biore izo poniewaz najpierw musze odwiedzic laryngologa. mam 16 lat a w wieku 6 lat wycinanego migdałka. czasem zdarza mi sie angina, góra 2 razy do roku. i dermatolog stwierdzil ze najpierw sprawdzimy stan migdałków bo to być może od tego. juz mi powiedział ze wysyp bedzie raczej dosc szybko, góra 3 tyg złej cery. kuracje mam na 4 miesiące. czyli jakoś do połowy września. oglądałam niektóre dzienniki ludzi na innych forach, nie zeby cos ale ja w porównaniu do połowy tych osób to nie mam trądziku. praktycznie ja go wgl nie mam, izo mam zapisane na przebarwienia i plamy, choc wiem ze na policzku juz napewno zostaną mi dziury. a takze aby pozbyc sie wagrów z nosa i zapobiegac swieceniu sie. ; )

----------


## mystrawberry

kurcze, ja sie dziwie dermatologom, ktorzy przepisuja izotek ludziom ktorzy maja 2 kropki na twarzy i czasem jakis pryszcz.. przeciez ten lek jest cholernie silny! kobiety w ciazy przy stosowaniu tego leku sa narazone na poronienie lub sa duze szanse ze dziecko bedzie chore! jest to sprawdzone badaniami! to chyba swiadczy o tym jak bardzo jest silny i ze bierze sie go w ostatecznosci.. 

ja mam straszne problemy z cera, poprostu MASAKRA i dla mnie to jest ostateczność. Jeszcze musze isc do ginekologa i później na badania.

Lekarz dal mi ksiazeczke o izoteku i tam sa wypisane wszystkie negatywne skutki stosowania go. Jest tam wszystko co bylo wczesniej opisane, ale jedne sa czestrze, drugie rzadsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
nawiązując do moich wcześniejszych postów, właśnie zakończyłem branie Izoteku 20mg/dobe (od końca lutego do 20 maja) teraz dermatolog zalecił mi branie Izoteku 10mg/dobe. Jak skończe branie tych 30 tabletek Izoteku 10mg to mam zrobić badania lekarskie. W trakcie brania Izoteku 20mg/dobe wystąpiły u mnie objawy suchej skóry,a w szczególności warg, nielicznych wykwitów wrzodów trądzikowych na ciele, w okolicach ust lub na głowie(naprawde niewielkie w porównaniu do osób,które pisały wcześniej na tym forum). Robiąc badania po pierwszym miesiącu zażywania Izoteku 20mg/dobe wystąpił podwyższony poziom bilirubiny w wątrobie. Oprócz tego na twarz nakładam krem w filtrem 30, ale słońce nie jest i tak wskazane, bo szybko skóra na twarzy czerwienieje. Jeśli chodzi o samopoczucie to możliwe,że troche na tym ucierpiało,mam na myśli psychikę. Ską to wiem? otóż jak odstawiłem na pare dni branie Izoteku to miałem wiecej energii i ochoty do działania, natomiast w chwili gdy zaczynałem brać Izotek to troche wszystko osłabło.Do tego wszystkiego dołączyły jeszcze problemy z przemianą materii, tłuszcz jest zatrzymywany w organiźnie.Mam nadzieje,że sie nie pogorszy  :Wink:  i że inne objawy niepożadane nie wystąpią.
Moją uwagę skieruje w ostatnim miesiącu leczenia na zdrowie psychiczne, stan wątroby (w tym poziom bilirubiny) oraz ogólne samopoczucie, o których forumowicze piszą w poprzednich postach. W razie jakiś pytań dotyczacych Izoteku pisz na adres modira@op.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Dzisiaj właśnie zakończyłam kurację lekiem Izotek, jestem zadowolona, blizny są ale małe. Pani dermatolog powiedziała, że teraz same się zregenerują. Kontrolę mam mieć pod koniec sierpnia. Musze uważać na słońce, pod żadnym pozorem nie wolno mi się opalać, mam siedzieć w cieniu i najlepiej to unikać słońca. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile czasu przyjmowałaś izotek? jaką dawkę? wszystko ci się ładnie goiło od razu czy miałaś taki wysyp? jak z psychiką?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotek stosowałam od 31 grudnia do 25 maja, ja nie miałam pryszczy tylko blizny potrądzikowe, mam ich jeszcze trochę ale samo zejdzie co izotek miał zrb to zrb, z moją psychika jest dobrze nic się nie działo.

----------


## Hunter

Witam. Chciałbym kupić Izotek, jeżeli ktoś ma na sprzedaż. Interesuję mnie opakowanie 10 mg. Moje gg: 7246476. Piszcie, a na pewno się dogadamy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Hunter

Może być też opakowanie 20mg, ponieważ dochodzę do wniosku, że ważę 70kg+, więc 20 mg * 2 dziennie bd odpowiednie. Mój nr gg 7246476. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Radzę lepiej iść do dermatologa po receptę i skonsultować się z nią niż na lewo kupić!

----------


## Hunter

W tym problem,że byłem u dermatologa i przepisał mi metronidazol i skinoren żel, ale to nie pomaga. Dermatolog twierdzi, że izotek jest niebezpieczny,ale czytając wasze opinie uważam,że to nie prawda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To powiedz mu, że ci to nie pomaga, albo idź do innego dermatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do odsprzedania krem Locacid, termin ważności 01.2012r. Cena 35zł. Muszę zaprzestać kurację z powodu ciąży. Podaję nr kontaktowy 506-276-821.

----------


## madzia

Hej. Mam 19 lat z trądzikiem walczę już od 5 klasy podstawówki. Czyli już 8 lat.Stosowałam  przeróżnie maści, żele i brałam różne antybiotyki pomagały tylko w czasie kiedy je brałam. Po odstawieniu trądzik powracał. Ostatnio wybrałam się prywatnie do dermatologa i tylko jak mu powiedziałam o co chodzi od razu stwierdził, że przepisze mi Izotek. Dostałam jeszcze coś do mycia twarzy i maść. Powiedział, że 2 miesiące i będę mieć jeszcze ładniejszą buzię niż mam teraz, bez śladu po trądziku :Smile:  Mam nadzieje,że tak będzie... Pozdrawiam wszystkich walczących z trądzikiem nie poddawajcie się :Smile:

----------


## madzia

No i zapomniałam dodać,że kupiłam Izotek dość tanio tylko 69 zł :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi zostały 2 opakowania po 20mg i 2 po 10mg mogę sprzedać za polowe ceny albo i taniej...!!!???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostały 2 opakowania po 20mg i 2 po 10mg mogę sprzedać za polowe ceny albo i taniej...!!!???


mój nr gg 34069020

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jedna bardzo ważna uwaga: NIE APLIKUJCIE SOBIE IZOTEKU BEZ ZGODY DERMATOLOGA!!! to jest na prawdę mocny lek, przy stosowaniu, którego trzba bardzo uważać, np z alkoholem!! bo ma on niebagatelny wpływ na wątrobę!! i kilkanaście innych skutków ubocznych. dlatego szczerze radze - NIE ZAŻYWAJCIE GO BEZ KONTROLI LEKARZA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam wszystkich.Moja walka z trądzikiem zaczęła sie jeszcze w szkole średniej ..przeszłam juz kilka dermatologów i wszystkie chyba możliwe maście w aptece, W TYM ANTYBIOTYKI TEZ....Trądzik miałam tylko wokól brody , pozostała część twarzy była ok. W anglii robiłam serię zabiegów - peeling agera , bardzo dobre ,ale pomogły na ok rok czasu....od listopada zeszłego roku trądzik znów powrócił , ale w wersji rózowatej / tylko wokół brody/ .Tym razem trafiłam do szpitalu na tydzień ...miałam naświetlania lampą solux i po wypisaniu zapisano mi izotek , biorę 1 tablętkę dziennie w czasie jedzenia / koniecznie żeby było masło , margaryna/.Nie miałam wysypu , a cera się poprawiła bardzo.Koniecznie nawilżajcie twarz kremem z apteki physiogel / ok 35 zł/ , żel z tej samej serii....lub  kosmetyki oriflame , są bardzo łagodne ...np. żel i tonik z jagód i lawendy...polecam......iZOTEK będę brała jeszcze 7 miesięcy ....skutki uboczne ...suchość oka i suchość ust ....polecam wszystkim którzy mają dosyć patrzenia na swoją twarz z syfkami....teraz moja psycha jest o wiele lepsza !!!!pozdrawiam wszystkich...jesli macie jakis pytania chetnie odpowiem....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej..używałam ten lek w anglii...jest dobry ...nie wychodziły mi syfki ..ale po odstawieniu ok 4 miesiecy ...było to samo....pozdr

----------


## Royam

POZBĄDŹ SIĘ TRĄDZIKU NA ZAWSZE 

CENA DO UZGODNIENIA !!!!

gg 5440515

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zamiar zacząć brać ten lek za kilka dni i mam pytanie... Czy jest możliwość zajścia w ciąże po mimo brania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych? czytałam że izotek osłabia ich działanie.
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak dla mnie to kolejna ściema
Niestety po ok poł roku po zakonczeniu kuracji wszystko wrocilo a nawet jest gorzej niz bylo wczesniej...do tego wszystkiego strasznie oslabiona odpornosc. Jak dla mnie to szkoda pieniedzy i zdorwia na takie świnstwo, ktorego dzialania nawet lekarze dobrze nie znaja...no ale kroliki doswiadczalne sa potrzebne...dodam, ze to bylo moje drugie podejscie do tego leku....niestety nie pomoglo na dluzsza mete a nie mam zamiaru sie tym faszerowac cale zycie. 
Jezeli faktycznie ten lek wyleczy komus cere to zazdroszcze, bo  ja juz stracilam nadzieje a walcze chyba z 15 lat wszystkim czym sie da.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej biore izotek 3 tydzien i widze poprawe a nawet juz jestem czysty  w 100%.Rano 10mg a wieczorem 20mg. Zostalo mi 10 dni kuracji i nie wiem czy brac dalej kolejne opakowania czy juz wystarczy. Kiedys bralem to wczesniej i przerwalem kuracje po nie calym opakowaniu bo wydawalo mi sie ze jest juz wporzadku. co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co do wiadomosci wyzej to gdy bralem wczesniej ten lek i bylo wszystko wporzadku to tradzik wrocil po dwoch latach i teraz sie boje ze jak przerwe to za dwa lata znowu bede sie meczyl z tym szajsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przerywaj tylko skończ do końca kurację tak jak zalecił dermatolog. Może przez to, że przerwałeś to trądzik się znowu pojawił. Ja brałam od 9 marca do 25 czerwca, większość mi zeszła, zostało jeszcze trochę na brodzie, tam gdzie w sumie nigdy nie miałam, ale pani dermatolog mówiła, że lek w organizmie będę miała do końca lipca i jeszcze "końcówka" wychodzi, twarz kremuje i dodatkowo, aby polepszyć kurację biorę Normatabs 2x1 i mam go brać przez 2-3 miesiące, jest to suplement diety, u mnie w Luboniu, koło Poznania w centrum Pajo, w aptece kosztuje 17,80 zł 30 tabletek z tego co wiem zawiera dużo składników, które regenerują skórę i pozbywają się łoju, który skóra wydziela. Jak na razie jest wszystko okej i nie mam na co narzekać. Z Izotekiem były bardzo ciężkie dni, ale ciesze się, że mam to za sobą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wezme to do konca i pojde na kontrol.Zobacze co mi powie.Dziekoweczka kolezanko:-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma za co  :Smile:  Służę pomocą jeśli będę umiała odpowiedzieć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam..Problemy z cera mialam od dawna..Czego to nie wyprobowalam...chyba wszystkie masci dostepne na polskim rynku..dzialaly z 2 tygodnie i przestawaly, kosmetyki z gornej polki, wizyty u kosmetyczki i oczyszczanie twarzy praktycznie co miesiac zeby pozniej po kilku dniach miec twarz z przed zabiegu, przetestowalam tez zabieg z kwasami no i ostatecznie Tetralysal ktory pomogl chwilowo w czasie brania a pozniej spotegowal problem. Badania hormonalne wskazaly na brak zaburzen w tej sferze...Ostatecznie ciocia przepisala mi Izotek. Dawke uderzeniowa - 60mg/dobe. mam juz 25 lat i powiedziala ze to nie jest normalne zeby w tym wieku miec taki tradzik i ze jesli go nie przelecze bede sie mordowala do 40tki. stwierdzila ze moj tradzik ma podloze genetyczne - co jest bardzo mozliwe.no wiec biore moj izotek od marca tego roku. efekty widac golym okiem!! na poacztku byla znaczna poprawa..pozniej wysyp..pozniej poprawa no i teraz juz jest ok. twarz jest gladka w dotyku. rzadko cos wyskakuje, blizny sa ale male - wygladaja raczej jak przebarwienia. Badam co miesiac watrobe i poziom cholesterolu. wszystko w jak najwiekszym porzadku. biore lek regularnie. co do skutkow ubocznych..no coz..sucha skora (ale jak sie dobrze nawilza i natluszcza to nie jest zle), bole plecow i glowy no i brak sily. obnizenia nastroju nie zauwazylam. jeszcze dwa miesiace kuracji przede mna i pozegnam  tradzik na zawsze :Smile:  Jesli ktos chce namiary na dobrego dermatologa w Gdansku, szua informacji na temat Izoteku lub chce sie dowiedziec jak ja dbam o skore w trakcie kuracji i jakich kosmetykow uzywam zeby nie byla przesuszona zapraszam na gg - 3185394.
Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> hej biore izotek 3 tydzien i widze poprawe a nawet juz jestem czysty  w 100%.Rano 10mg a wieczorem 20mg. Zostalo mi 10 dni kuracji i nie wiem czy brac dalej kolejne opakowania czy juz wystarczy. Kiedys bralem to wczesniej i przerwalem kuracje po nie calym opakowaniu bo wydawalo mi sie ze jest juz wporzadku. co robic?


Z tego co mówi mój dermatolog, to kuracji nie powinno się przerywać (chyba że są ku temu powody medyczne). Kuracja to 120 mg x waga ciała w kilogramach ( np. 120 mg x 60 kg = 7200 - tyle trzeba przyjąć leku, czyli 360 tabletek po 20 mg - przyjąć że przyjmujesz 1 tabletkę dziennie, to kuracja trwa prawie rok). Ja jestem w trakcie kuracji, efekt widoczny. Gdy przerwałam na miesiąc (miałam złe wyniki), to był nawrót. Jestem pod stałą kontrolą, badania krwi (cholesterol, ALT, ASP i trójglicerydy) robię praktycznie co 2 tygodnie. Do mycia twarzy mam zalecone używać lekki żel antybakteryjny (używam firmy Ziaja), do nawilżania stosuję lekki krem nawilżający z apteki Cetaphil, do ust pomadki silnie natłuszczające, na słońce lekki fluid z filtrem 50+ i oczywiście zakaz opalania. Ale czego się nie robi, żeby znowu mieć gładką cerę? Zanim zaczęłam brać Izotek, próbowałam innych leków, ale jakoś nie było efektów. Mam nadzieję, że po tej kuracji będę zadowolona...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Skończyłem kurację wcześniej. Posiadam 2 nieodpakowane pudełka po 30 kapsułek. 20 mg.
Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany to chętnie sprzedam po 70 zł. 697245775 lub gg 6593246. Adam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja izotek biorę już 9 miesięcy i to  50 mg !  I szczerze mówiąc to mi chyba nie pomaga...Wiadomo buzia jest ładniejsza, ale efekty powinny być o wiele lepsze.... 
 Kurację powinnam zakończyć po 6 miesiącu ;//   znacie coś lepszego od izoteku ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi zostały 2 opakowania po 20mg i 2 po 10mg mogę sprzedać za polowe ceny albo i taniej...!!!???


Czy aktualna jeszcze jest sprzedaż Izoteku? jeżeli tak, proszę o kontakt e-mail:  joanna344@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## new

mam pytanie nigdy nie stosowałam tego leku , przeczytałam o nim wczoraj dopiero i mam zamiar wybrać się do dermatologa i zapytac o możliwość jego stosowania, ale mam pewną obawę jeśli o niego chodzi czy izotek jest lekiem hormonalnym ?? czy podczas jego stosowania muszę zmienić dietę , i czy lek ten jest bezpieczny dla mojego organizmu??

----------


## zdesperowana

Ja leczenie izotekiem mam zaczac od pazdziernika,ale troche boje sie tych skutkow ubocznych,no i ciagle sie zastranawiam czy to napewno pomoze ?? pomozcie;/

----------


## zdesperowana

Ja mam zaczac kuracje od pazdziernika ale troche sie boje0- te skutki uboczne no i czy napewno warto?

----------


## new

czemu dopiero od października? ja mam zamiar poprosic o przepisanie tego leku , też troche się boje więc prosze o dokladne informacje od osób które brały już ten lek bardz prosze..

----------


## nielat8891

ja jutro robię niezbędne badania i od przyszłego tygodnia zaczynam kurację :Wink:  jestem pełen optymizmu i mam nadzieję że izotek mi pomoże :Smile:

----------


## Martinita

Hej. Ja właśnie od dziś  zaczęłam brać Izotek 20mg/ 2x na dzień. Oczywiście już po ok 20 minutach odczułam suchość ust i nosa. Cera powoli zaczyna się wysuszać, ciężko jest pisać mi coś jeszcze o efektach, ale czytając opinie osób, które stosują Izotek już długo, myślę, że to jedyna metoda na zwalczenie tej choroby..  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## new

to informuj jak przebiega u Ciebie terapia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o info na bieżąco :Smile:  za miesiac zaczynam brać izotek, mam już go nawet w szafce 20 mg ale oczywiście najpierw miesiąc antykoncepcja, juz nie mogę sie doczekać, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również brałam Izotek. Miałam 2 kuracje. Trądzik i tak wrócił. Co z tego, że przez rok było ok. Nie polecam. Strata pieniędzy, zdrowia, czasu i niepotrzebna nadzieja.

----------


## new

dziś lekarz przpisał mi Aknenormin 20 mg dziennie waże 55kg , czy faktycznie to strata pieniędzy <patrz post wyżej>??

----------


## Martinita

Witam!!
To już trzeci tydzień, od kiedy zażywam izotek.
Powiem tak, pierwsze dni, zero zmian jakichkolwiek, ani na lepsze ani na gorsze. Po pierwszym tygodniu zauważylam ze zaczerwienienia zmniejszaja sie. Bylam zdziwiona i bardzo zadowolona, lecz do czasu. Od drugiego tygodnia zazywania leku wszystko wrocilo tak jak bylo, a nawet gorzej, jedynie zaczerwienienia w okolicach ust, policzkow sa znacznie mniejsze, co mnie cieszy to skora nie przetluszcza sie tak jak wczesniej i nie pojawiaja sie nowe zaskorniki, a jak pojawiaja to delikatne, pojedyncze. 
Nie wazne czy to zadziala, czy tez nie, ale warto miec nadzieje, tym bardziej, ze wiele osob, naprawde wiele osob leczonych izotetrynoina pozbylo sie tego problemu, a jak wiemy to jest uciazliwe, nie zniechecajcie sie!!! Za tydzien mam wizyte u dermatologa aby stwierdzic czy dawka jaka mam bedzie taka sama czy beda jakies zmiany, ale mimo wszystko uwazam ze sa zmiany.
P.S. zaopatrzcie sie w dobra pomadke, bo usta faktycznie bardzo sie wysuszaja i jest to uciazliwe. Ja osobiscie uzywam Balsamu do ust URIAGE (15ml) ok 30zl ale oplaca sie bo pomadka mi nie pomagala.
Pozdrawiam!!!!

----------


## new

ostatnio dostyć często "spamuje " to forum mam nadzieje , że nie dostane bana. Mam takie pytanie czy przedtym jak dermatolog polecił wam izotek albo aknenormin robiliście badania krwi i moczu? Ja musiałam je zrobić dziś odebrałam wyniki okazało się że mam podniesioną bilirubine, pytanie moje jest następujące czy ktoś z wam miał tak jak ja , że podczas trądziku miał podniesioną bilirubinę , nie byłam jeszcze z wynikami badań u dermatologa wizyte mam dopier za 3 dni , proszę o szybką odpowiedź bardzo mi na tym zależy . chciałam jeszcze dodać ,że narazie nie stosuje żadnego z wyżej wymienionych leków .

----------


## Martinita

Oczywiście, że badania krwi są tu najważniejsze przed rozpoczęciem leczenia.Najważniejsze wyniki to : cholesterol, trójglicerydy oraz wątrobowe ALT i AST. To zależy jak daleko od normy odstają te twoje wyniki.

----------


## new

wszystkie moje wyniki są wporządku tylko mam podniesiona bilirubine ,ale to jest genetyczne , więc zobacze co jutro powie mi lekarz .A jak twoja terapia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej. Ja właśnie od dziś  zaczęłam brać Izotek 20mg/ 2x na dzień. Oczywiście już po ok 20 minutach odczułam suchość ust i nosa. Cera powoli zaczyna się wysuszać, ciężko jest pisać mi coś jeszcze o efektach, ale czytając opinie osób, które stosują Izotek już długo, myślę, że to jedyna metoda na zwalczenie tej choroby.. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


hahahah tak po 20 minutach poczulas wszystko  :Big Grin:  dawno sie tak nie usmialem... ja tak w ogole to po 5 minutach jak wzialem tablete to czulem jak mi pryszcze schodza!!! rewelka

----------


## Anonimowa

zaloguj się na stronie apteki Dbam o Zdrowie - doz.pl tam izotek kosztuje 93.90zł za 20mg. to naprawdę tanio  :Smile:

----------


## Anonimowa

ja lczę się na trądzik chyba od zawsze!! mam  27 lat. brałam już chyba wszystko, Tetrarysal, unidox (prawie dwa lata mnie tym faszerowali) kremy, masci! WSZYSTKO!! i nic!!! na poczatku oczywiście jakaś poprawa mala była, ale wracało jak bumerang  :Frown:  i od 2 tyg. zdecydowalam się na Izotek... bałam się bo naczytałam się w necie strasznych rzeczy... jak na razie usta mnie szczypią i wysychają strasznie i mam suchą skórę, buzia bez zmian na razie, sucha tylko, ale nie ma na tragedii. biorę raz dziennie 1 tab. 20mg. (wieczorem) Głowa mnie też troche boli, wcześniej nigdy nie miałam bóli głowy wiec się domyślam że to od Izoteku. Co do nastroju, to na razie nic niepokojoącego się nie dzieje :-) oby tak dalej. Wierzę, że nam pomoze!!!! jak nie to - to co!!!!??? trzeba być dobrej myśli :-) 

aaaaa i jeszcze jedno - mam brać za tydzień już 2 tabletki (20mg) na dobę, i nie zapytałam dermatologa czy obie na raz czy jedną rano a drugą wieczorem??) napiszcie jak bierzecie???????

----------


## Martinita

Co do moich dolegliwości, to stety niestety mam bardzo wrażliwą skórę na wszelkie kosmetyki, moja cera od razu reaguje na wszelkie zażywane leki, po pierwszej tabletce faktycznie odczułam suchość ust, co mnie nie zdziwiło. Bóle głowy, hmm.. nie wiem czy od izoteku, czy też przez zmienną pogodę, także tutaj nie mogę stwierdzić. Jedyne moje objawy, to łuszczenie się naskórka i to od dwóch dni bardzo nasiliło się, a konkretnie to: broda, nos, okolice ust. Usta są bardzo suche, muszę co chwilę je nawilżać. Chciałabym dodać, że izotek biorę 2 tabletki dziennie po 20mg to trzeci tydzień i biorę jedną tabletkę rano, ale to zależy od posiłku, czasami o 6 przed pracą, czasami o 10, zdarza mi się nawet po 14, a drugą tak na wieczór też różnie o 16, 18 lub 19. To nie tabletki antykoncepcyjne z resztą lekarz powiedział, że tabletki mają być zażwane do posiłku, więc tak robię. Chciałabym też dodać, że cera na dzień dzisiejszy jest w stanie gorszym niż przed zażywaniem izoteku, ale to pewnie ten etap, który każdy z nas musi przejść aby było lepiej. Bynajmniej mam taką nadzieję.
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## new

spamuj xD opisuj jak działa na Ciebie izotek <lub na kogoś innego aknenormin> to pomoże wielu podejmującym terapie np : Mi :Big Grin:  powodzenia! :Big Grin:

----------


## Martinita

Podejrzewam, że działania jakie chcemy uzyskać mogą wystąpić pod koniec kuracji, dlatego tak długo ona trwa, a ten czas początkujący można generalnie pisać o dolegliwościach bardziej, dlatego, że zauważyłam, że w każdym dniu inaczej się czuję, raz lepiej, raz gorzej. 
To od kiedy zaczynasz terapię i jaka dawka?

----------


## new

terapie zaczynam od poczatku pazdziernika 20 mg aknenorminy dziennie , leków jeszcze nie zdążyłam wykupić gdybym ważyła mniej miała bym mniejszą dawke  :Mad:

----------


## Martinita

Hmmm, to jak zaczniesz od października to u mnie miesiąc będzie, będę cię informowała o dalszym przebiegu kuracji.
Jak na razie efekty mizerne, ale czekam dalej!!!  :Wink:

----------


## new

naczytałam się róznych forum i teraz strach mnie ogarnia , wiem że każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej na cos reaguje boje się ze gdy zacznę brać ten lek będę miec mase skutków ubocznych ;/ mam pytanie czy jezeli waże 54 kg i dostałam dawke dzienna 20mg , to dermatolog nie moze podniesc mi dawki leków wiekszej niż wczesniej okreslana ze wzgledu na moja wage wieksza czyli ok 30 mg? wiem ze wypytuje ale jestem ciekawa , dziekuje za odpowiedz :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co z antykoncepcją? Nie jest wymagana przez waszych lekarzy?

----------


## new

jest wymagana oczywiscie , ale nie dawno rozstałam się z chłopakiem i powiedziałam ze jesli zacznę uprawiac seks wtedy zdecyduje się na antykoncepcje , jestem swiadoma ze nie moge zajsc w ciaze i na tyle odpowiedzialna ze wiem czego teraz nie moge.

----------


## new

jakie są tańsze odpowiedniki izoteku aknenorminy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochani,
Ja jestempo kuracji izotekiem, okzała sie w 100% skuteczna. Zostały mi 2 opakowania Izoteku, które tracą ważność z końcem października tego roku. Odkopałam je w apteczce. Oddam je za przysłowiowe grosze. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt: 505954495.
Pozdrawiam,
Ania

----------


## mystrawberry

hej, dziś wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę ;d Jestem tak szczesliwa, ze w końcu mam ten lek, bo już nie dawałam sobie rady z trądzikiem  :Frown:  
Mam takie małe pytanko: Biore tabletki antykoncepcyjne i czy 7-dniowe przerwy robi sie normalnie przy izoteku? proszę o szybko odpowiedź =)

----------


## Martinita

Oczywiście, tabletki to nie dodatek do leku lecz zabezpieczenie przed ciąża, stosuje się je tak samo jak bez stosowania izoteku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to tak...zacząłem kuracje Izotekiem 20sieprpnia ...początek byłstraszny wysyp  z miejsca ale po pary dniach przeszło ze juz byłem zadowolony ,wysychała mi starsznie skóra ale akurat mi to nie przeszkadzało bo mi tak nie wyskakiwało (brałem 10mg.jedna tabletke dziennie) i było ładnie po miesiacu 20wrzesnia Pojechałem Do Dermatolog ,przepisąła mi tym razem (20mg i tez jedna tabletke)i od tamtego czasu wyglądam strasznie w niektórych miejscach bo zalezy- mam starsznie dużo w okolicacach  brody w stronę uszu wszezie i na policzkach ,reszta czysto!!! chyba mam ten najgorszy moment niestety a dzis mam wesele <smutny> cóż Trzymam sie choć nie jest łatwo ;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA zaczęłam stosować ten lek i po około 2 miesiącach znalazłam się w zakładzie psyciatrycznym ( objawy lęku depresje itd) zaznaczam byłam istotą zupełnie normalną i trądzik nie stanowił dla mnie wielkiego problemu . Mam chłopaka i kochanych rodziców i chyba tylko to trzyma mnie w całości . NAPRAWDE ZASTANÓWCIE SIĘ !!!
ps. Poznałam więcej osób z moją przypadłością po tym leku !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
mam pytanie ponieważ już od miesiąca stosuje izotek 10mg (3tabletki dziennie) i zamiast lepiej jest jeszcze gorzej(!!!!!!!) niż na początku, teraz prawie z domu nie wychodze...mało tego całą twarz mam czerwoną. Dermatolog uważa że że efekt początkowy nie zawsze jest taki jak oczekujemy...tyle że ja jestem załamana bo jest na prawdę gorzej niż przed zastosowaniem leku. Czy tak powinno być?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie Stresuj sie..to przejdzie...naprawde ja tez tak miałem ...jutro mija 2miesiace a jestem juz bardzo ładnie...mi tez tak po miesiacu pierwszym sie pogorszyło ale yto tak musi byc...!! dasz rade Trzymam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzięki, no to mnie pocieszyłeś :Smile:

----------


## kasiaaa

po jakim czasie zauważyliście pierwsze efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2miesiące jak u mnie ale jeszcze nie przeszło bo wyskakuje znienacka ;d

----------


## kasiaa

bo ja obecnie biore tetralysal od prawie 2 miechów , różnica jest ,ale to jeszcze nie to...
chciałabym sie przerzucić na izotek,ale mój dermatolog i mama nie sa pozytywnie do tego nastwieni...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja od początku chciałem brać Izotek , nie miałem może strasznego trądziku ale pomyslałem ze Mocniejszym Lekiem bedzię szybciej i jest większe prawdopodobieńswto ze nie wróci...Po co Brać 100rodzajów leków i męczyć sie 2lata i patrzeć który pomaga który nie...Weż Ten Najlepsze i jeżeli on nie pomoże to dziękuje....ale wiadomo każdy ma inne zdanie na temat tego leku....

----------


## Martinita

Hej. 
Ja już ponad 2 miesiące biorę, teraz mam dawkę zwiększoną, brałam przez 2 miesiące 2x dziennie po 20 mg a teraz biorę 50mg dziennie. Pierwsze efekty zauważyłam szybko. Ale teraz to całkowicie! Wiadomo, nie jest jeszcze tak super, ale wiem, że będzie! W trakcie brania tabletek nie miałam strasznych wysypów tak jak u niektórych, ale swoje przeszłam, liczę na ten lek, mam nadzieję, że się uda wyeliminować niedoskonałości :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> jak pisałem wcześniej stosowałem lek Tetralysal i nie przyniósł on długotrwałej poprawy, jedynie w chwili gdy sie go stosowało. Natomiast zdecydowałem się na Izotek 20mg/dobe i lek oczywiście pomógł. To prawda co piszą inni na tym forum, po braniu Izoteku wysuszają sie usta, pękają, skóra na twarzy jest strasznie wysuszona, cały czas trzeba kremować i nawilżać cerę,a poza tym podtrzymuje również zdanie jednej z osób,która pisała na tym forum, że Izotek nie lubi słońca. No i rzeczywiście trzeba wystrzegac sie marchewki, czekolady i ostrych potraw. Także troche wegetacja 
> Ale jeśli chodzi o poprawę to jest u mnie bardzo widoczna, trądzik różowaty przycichł, skóra jest jeszcze lekko zaczerwieniona,ale to dlatego że zakosztowałem pierwszych promieni słońca na stoku narciarskim.
> Myśle,że nadal bede stosował kuracje Izotekiem (przynajmniej do lata),ale chciałbym sie dowiedzieć jak kształtują sie ceny we Wrocławiu i gdzie można kupić ten lek taniej niż za 160zł (bo za tyle kupiłem).
> Pozdrawiam!


Cześć 
Jeśli będziesz w Łodzi możesz kupić izotek po 79 zł w Super taniej aptece na ul. Limanowskiego 80

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie pytanie, wszyscy piszą o skutkach ubocznych typu suche usta, sucha cera.. czy po tym leku tyje się ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
szukam jakiegoś naprawdę dobrego dermatologa w Warszawie, żeby pozbyć się trądziku raz na zawsze (np. izotekiem bo podobno jest najlepszy). A więc moglibyście kogoś polecić, najlepiej jeśli miałby już jakieś doświadczenie w leczeniu izotekiem i komuś pomógł. Będę wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kilka lat temu słyszałem o leku recutan ale kuracja kosztowała wtedy 2000 tys miesiecznie obecnie mam 34 lata od ponad 17 lat staram się walczyć z tradzikiem głębokim na plecach moja karta ma grubość książki setki kremów maści nigdy dermatolog nie wpadł by podać mi antybiotyki doustnie popadlem w depresję to świństwo zamknęło mnie na świat używanie życia nie chodzę na basen czy plaze . Teraz chce pierwszy raz od17 lat wyprubowac izotec może on mi pomoże już nie wiem co robić mam tego już dosc depresja się tylko poglebia. Ale teraz nie poddam się zastosuje i zdam relacje jak idzie czy ustępuje choroba. Pozdrawiam leczacych i wyleczonych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
z chęcią kupię izotek. Najchętniej 20mg. Odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub przesyłka. Kontakt: kupieizotek@gmail.com

----------


## Martinita

Lek ten nie powoduje przybierania na wadze. Nie powoduje on zwiększonego apetytu, ani odwrotnie. Faktyczne są tylko te skutki uboczne, które są opisane. W przypadku kobiet jedynym środkiem, który może powodować tycie to zażywanie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych, które są załącznikiem do leczenia izotekiem. Ale nie w każdym przypadku, nie u wszystkich.
Pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## iampositive

Mam niecałe 15 lat i jutro idę do dermatologa. Dostawałam już niejedną maść, czy inne typy leków, nawet antybiotyk, jednak nic mi specjalnie nie pomogło. Dlatego chciałabym poprosić o izotek, ponieważ stosuje go jedna osoba z mojej rodziny i skutki są niesamowite. Nie mam specjalnie dużego trądziku, jednak jest na tyle duży, aby był dla mnie dość uciążliwy. Codziennie nakładam podkład i różne pudry, aby tylko to zatuszować. No i cóż - też nie wychodzi za doskonale, ponieważ widać przebarwienia i tak dalej..To naprawdę bardzo krępujące. 

Jak pisałam na początku - niejeden lek już stosowałam i cały czas modlę się, żeby to wszystko zeszło, (tądzik mam jakieś 3 lata lub trochę więcej) ponieważ coraz rzadziej mam przez to ochotę w ogóle wychodzić z domu. Mam wizytę u dermatologa za parę dni i chcę poprosić o przepisanie Izoteku. Drugą ewentualnością jest dalsze próbowanie z innymi lekami, jednak nie lepiej od razu pozbyć się trądziku, niż dalej z nim męczyć?

Podobno po Izoteku wystepują różne skutki uboczne. Może chociażby dojść do wypadania włosów?

----------


## Martinita

Hmm.. z tego co się orientuję izotekiem mogą leczyć się osoby, które przeszły przez trądzik młodzieńczy. Które wypróbowały wszelkie środki mniej szkodliwe niż izotek. Wypadanie włosów hmm.. to jeden ze skutków ubocznych, który nie musi koniecznie wystąpić, bardziej poważnym skutkiem ubocznym może być negatywny wpływ na wątrobę. Jestem w trakcie kuracji, ale mimo wszystko nie polecałabym go wszystkim osobom. To, czy można się nim leczyć zależy od wielu kwestii, od wyników badań, od wieku, a na pewno od lekarza.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich,
Ja walczyłam z tradzikiem praktycznie od 13 roku zycia (mam 26lat). Dwa lata temu trafilam przypadkiem do nowego dermatologa, ktory polecił mi Izotek. W pierwszej chwili bylam zachwycona tym co może zdziałać ten lek. Po wiekszym zapoznaniu sie z ulotkami, broszurami itd zaczełam miec wątpliwości co do dość dużych skutków ubocznych. No ale jednak sie zdecydowalam. Już w pierwszym tygodniu widzialam duuużą poprawę. W drugim tygodniu moja skóra była gladka jak nigdy! Mimo łuszczacej sie na maksa skóry twarzy, zajadów (czego nigdy nie miałam), czerwieni ust bylam bardzo szczęśliwa, że mój koszmar wreszcie się skończył. Bralam ten lek 8 miesiecy. Zakonczyłam w czerwcu a ok grudnia zaczely sie powroty pryszczy ;-( Nie było to co kiedys, czyli plecy, dekold i twaz. Jedynie pojedyncze na twarzy i dekoldzie. No ale jednak powrót. Więc wrocilam do lekarza, a on przepisał mi kolejną partie. Bo braniu leku przez ok 5 miesiecy znowu mam powrót :-( Ale i tak jestem szczęśliwa bo to nie jest z takim natężeniem jak kiedyś.
W podsumowaniu: izotretynoine polecam wszytkim, ktorzy maja duży problem z tradzikiem. Przy tym polecam krem do twarzy firmy la roche posay effaclar H, ktory uratowal mi wtedy życie i twarz :-), a na usta najbardziej polecam pomadki, ktore dodawane są do Izoteku, a takzże zwyłky krem nivea. Jesli chodzi o makijaz to fluidy odstawilam na ten czas, ponieważ skora źle wygladala z podkładem przy tak dużym łuszczeniu. A poza tym mialam tak ładną cerę, ze nawet bylam szczesliwa, że juz nie muszę tego uzywac.
Życze powodzenia wszystkim, ktorzy walcza z tym "cholerstwem" za pomoca izotretynoiny czy to za pomoca innych leków, czy tez specyfików.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dzis wybralam sie do dermatologa i poki co przepisal masci, zel, jakis inny antybiotyk. jesli to nie zadziala zdecyduje sie na izotek, ktory on osobiscie proponowal. po Waszych komentarzach widze, ze jest dosc skuteczny, wiec tym bardziej sie ciesze  :Wink:  czy u kogos z Was wystapily inne objawy niz suche usta, cera czy oczy?? ii kolejne dosc intymne pytanie, a mianowicie o sex. Oczywiscie trzeba bardzo, ale to bardzo uwazac, ale nie chcialabym brac tabletek antykoncepcyjnych.. jak sie zabezpieczacie? nie chcialabym rowniez kochac sie ze swoim mezczyzna z uzyciem prezerwatywy:/ jak sobie z tym radzicie??
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Izotek, Roaccutane, Acnenormin lub inny odpowiednik. Najlepiej 20mg. 
Kontakt meilowy chelmans1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej

zobacie sobie tą stronę całkiem fajna i funkcjonalna Oceny leków, opinie o lekach, skutki uboczne, popularne leki, porównanie lekarstw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć wszystkim
zostały mi dwa opakowania Aknenormin 20mg 60 kapsułek (2razy wieksze opakowanie niz normalnie) data waznosci połowa 2013r.
cena za 20mg/60kapsułek 210zł 

kontakt gg:39508086

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć wszystkim
zostały mi dwa opakowania Aknenormin 20mg 60 kapsułek (2razy wieksze opakowanie niz normalnie) data waznosci połowa 2013r.
cena za 20mg/60kapsułek 210zł

kontakt gg:39508086

----------


## Martinita

Hej. Ja byłam niedawno u lekarza swojego po receptę. Zaczęłam czwarty miesiąc kuracji. Lekarz stwierdził, że jeszcze 2 miesiące kuracja będzie trwała, jeśli chodzi o trądzik, to ustępuje, stopniowo, ale już około 70% zniknęło. Bardzo się cieszę i nie mogę doczekać się końca kuracji. Skóra już mi się nie łuszczy, ani usta aż tak nie wysychają jak wcześniej. Inne dolegliwości już też przeszły. A więc czekam na finish  :Wink: 

Pzdr dla wszystkich leczących się izotekiem :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowaneady

Sprzedam jedno opakowanie Tretinex 10 MG 30 kapsułek, data ważności 2012.
Zostało mi po skończonej kuracji, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy, cena 40 zł / opakowanie. Telefon: 880 44 66 89 mail: raf420@o2.pl

----------


## pocojatu

*Ostatnie cztery dni leczenia-wskazówki*

Kończę właśnie leczenie izotekiem. Miałem trądzik na twarzy (powiedziałbym, że w średnim stopniu), ale na plecach to był jakiś hardcore. Leczyłem się różnymi antybiotykami i maściami, ale nic nie pomagało. Biorąc izotek po dwóch miesiącach trądzik znikł (choć na początku się nasilił, ale to normalne). Teraz poza paroma bliznami mam bardzo ładną skórę, a nawet włosy już mi się nie przetłusczają. Nie macie się co zastanawiać- zacznijcie leczenie izotekiem. 

Co do tych skutków ubocznych w postaci suchej skóry to faktycznie jest to uciążliwe, ale bez przesady.
Do każdego opakowania izoteku dostajecie pomadkę która naprawdę rewelacyjnie nawilża usta. 
Ja nawilżałem tylko twarz, skórę na rękach miałem jeszcze suchą, ale nie przeszkadzało mi to. 
Są pytania jakimi kremami nawilżać skórę i czym myć twarz. Wykupiłem pół ROSSMANNA, ale znalazłem najlepsze balsamy i żele. 
Do nawilżania twarzy i ciała:
Dla kobiet i mężczyzn: EXCIPIAL U LIPOLOTION- Mleczko (to w aptece trzeba szukać- do twarzy i ciała)
Dla mężczyzn: balsam po goleniu firmy rossmann CERRUS MEN- CLASSIC (szybko się wchłania i twarz się nie świeci- do twarzy)

Do mycia twarzy i ciała:
Dla mężczyzn, bo dla kobiet nie wiem: CERRUS MEN- FACE z Pentenolem (nie wysusza skóry- do twarzy)
Dla kobiet i mężczyzn- żele DOVE lub inne nawilżające (do mycia ciała)

Mam nadzieje że pomogłem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy przy przypalaniu i małych ilościach w żyłę mogę brać izotek? Czy nie osłabi on moich doznań intelektualnych? Może ktoś wie coś o tym zjawisku z praktyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,

Moja "przygoda" z dość ciekawym przypadkiem trądziku zaczęła się 2/3 lata temu.
Nie mam żadnych oznak, o których większość z Was pisze... żadnych pryszczy, krost itd. Natomiast co 2/3 tyg dostaję znacznego wyprysku w okolicy nosa, z którego ok. jeden dzień wycieka osocze :/ później wszystko się uspokaja powstaje strupek i po 3 dniach odpada.... masakra jednym słowem.
Z początku brałem:
1. Unidox ... było ok jednak po 1-2 miesiącach powrót ... więc lipa
2. przyszła kolej na tetralysal ... brałem go ok. 2 miesiące ... też bez efektów. 
3. Dotur -> lipa jak powyżej
4. W tzw. międzyczasie Hiviran ->dermatolog miał nadzieje, że to opryszczka z jakąś bakterią -> lipa jak powyżej
5. wymaz i posiew laboratoryjny wykazał - nic ... naturalną florę bakteryjną skóry
Szok... dermatolodzy (gdyż kiedyś miałem okazję być eksponatem dla 3 lekarzy) sami nie wiedzą co konkretnie mi jest :/ więc postanowili przepisać mi Izotek.
Zapłaciłem 139 zł :/ od jutra zaczynam ... mam nadzieje, że uda mi się tego pozbyć!!!

pozdrawiam,

----------


## Martinita

Hej.
Z tego co napisałeś to faktycznie byłeś raczej króliczkiem doświadczalnym niż pacjentem. Powiem tobie, że izotek to naprawdę najlepszy lek. Ja się męczyłam 8 lat z tym świństwem.. 25 grudnia minie mi 4 miesiące od kiedy biorę izotek i jestem baaardzo zadowolona!! Nawet brak mi słów by to opisać. Tylko przy tym leczeniu trzeba mieć dużo cierpliwości!! W razie jeśli potrzebujesz informacji na temat pielęgnacji skóry przy leczeniu to pisz. Na pewno zaopatrz się w balsam do ust ( ja używam z firmy Uriage 15ml-kosztuje ok 30zł), ale opłaca się bo pomadka dodawana do izoteku nic nie pomaga! jeszcze bardziej wysychają usta, zacznij jak najszybciej je nawilżać. 
Pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę Izotek od 5 dni i jak narazie wydaje mi się, że wszystko ok. 
Usta jak piszecie faktycznie zrobiły się bardzo suche ->używam pomadek Nivea na zmianę z gratisową "firmową" dodaną do Izoteku. Czasami boli mnie głowa zwłaszcza po pracy wieczorem :/ też tak mieliście??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie  .Zaczelam leczenie Izotekiem 2 mc temu (2x 20mg na dzień)  ciagle jest zle a gorzej od stanu wyjściowego jeszcze troche i naprawde popadne w depreche  :Frown:  Stan wyjściowy to zaskórniki bez syfków ropnych ,typowego tradziku  bądz wrzodów.Dodam,ze mam 31lat i fajnie byloby  wreszcie wygladac jak czlowiek :]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 14 lat i od 4 miesięcy biorę Izotek. Jestem w szoku że po 2 miesiącach było u mnie widać dużo zmiany.Jestem bardzo szczęśliwa bo już nie mam żadnego syfu na twarzy  :Smile: )
Zauważyłam że po tym leku bardzo mi się skóra wysusza ,aż piecze ale regularnie ją nawilżam.Słyszałam że te laki bardzo wpływają na płód i nie należy przy nich współżyć,można ale trzeba się skutecznie zabezpieczać bo mogą być duże uszkodzenia i zły rozwój dziecka.

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Hej :Smile: 
Zaczęłam kurację Izotekiem 20dni temu. Wydaje mi się, że cały czas mnie dosypuje. Staram się jakoś zasłaniac :Stick Out Tongue:  Szalikiem, włosami, głupio się czuję  z pryszczami. Najgorzej jest kiedy świeci słońce, wtedy machinalnie zmieniam pozycję tak,aby promienie nie oświetlały mi twarzy. 
Przetestowałam już wszystko co możliwe : od ziółek,okłady, maści,żele , płyny po różne tabletki. Poponad roku moja derma stwierdziła,że czas najwyższy na IZOTEK. 
Niedługo idę po kolejną receptę. 
Nie mogę się doczekac końca kuracji, która okaże się skuteczna,mam nadzieję :Wink: 
Buziaki :Smile: 

Ania

----------


## Martinita

Hej.
Ja za miesiąc kończę leczenie. W kwietniu idę na zabieg mikrodermabracji na zlikwitowanie uszkodzeń potrądzikowych, bo po zejściu trądziku widać to, co skóra przeszła przez te lata.. mam nadzieję, że będzie oki i nie będę miała już nawrotów jak niektórzy wcześniej opisywali, ale nawet jeśli to się by zdarzyło, to powtarzam kurację jak najszybciej. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów bo trądzik ustąpił, teraz trzeba to utrzymać. Najważniejsze jest to, że nie można brać do pielęgnacji skóry czegoś co popadnie lub to co np. reklamują, ale ważne jest by konsultować się z lekarzem, bo niestety taka cera jest strasznie narażona na różnego rodzaju problemy i nieświadomie można sobie krzywdę tym zrobić a coś o tym wiem..
życzę więc powodzenia tym, co zaczęli kurację.
P.S. Jeśli chodzi o te popadanie w deprechę to rozumiem doskonale..-sama przez to przechodziłam, ale zauważyłam też, że nastrój też bardzo wpływa na skórę.. stres itp.. więc ja zawsze starałam się myśleć pozytywnie odkąd zaczęłam leczenie. A jeśli chodzi o nasilenie i wysyp to jest normalne-nawet w ulotce jest napisane. Także spokojnie.. ja mogę tylko polecić punktowo "La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo"-dermatolog mi dala probki, miesiac temu, wczesniej dawala inne ale nie dzialaly jak chcialam, a to naprawde odkad uzylam nic nowego sie nie pojawilo i skora po tym nie ejst taka sucha jak po innych zelach.


Pozdrawiam!!!!!!

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

A z tą mikrodermabrazją  nie musisz poczekac około pół roku od zakończenia leczenia? Mi derma  mówiła,że z tymi laserami czy zabiegami ,,dogłębnymi" trzeba poczekac trochę dłużej.
Ile Twoje leczenie trwało?

Ania

----------


## gość

hej, ja izotek dopiero bede brala na poczatku lutego, do 8 stycznia tetralysal , to juz 4 miesiac, od 8 stycznia antykoncepcja i na poczatku lutego izotek , mialam wysyp podczas tetralysalu, ładnie wszystko schodzi, aby na brodzie te świństwo sie jeszcze trzyma, jak sadzicie bede miala wysyp podczas brania izoteku , skoro juz mialam podczas brania tetralysalu? mam trądzik zaskórnikowy jakby co  :Smile:

----------


## Martinita

Aniu,
Łącznie moja kuracja będzie trwała 5 miesięcy. Moja dermatolog sama ma uprawnienia do robienia zabiegów i stwierdziła, że będę mogła po 3-ch miesiącach zrobić zabieg. Nie poszłabym do byle kogo. Wiem, że około pół roku trzeba czekać, ale ja strasznie przestrzegam tego, co mi mówi, bardzo długo przed kuracją nie korzystałam ze słońca ani z solarium, tak samo po kuracji nie będę. Robię wszystko co mogę, by jak najszybciej pozbyć się tego i mieć lepsze samopoczucie :Wink:  Tyle czekałam lat...  :Wink:  Na pewno dam znać co i jak  :Wink: 
Serdecznie pozdrawiam  :Wink: ))

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Aha.W takim razie dobrze :Smile:  Bo te peelingi,oczyszczanie w salonach są strasznie mocne... Myślę,że też poddałabym się swojej dermatolożce takiemu zabiegowi. 
Mi się kończą tabletki,a moja derma pojechała gdziesd przed świętami i będę musiała byc kilka dni bez tabletek. 
A kiedy miałaś suchą skórę, gdy schodziła robiłaś sobie jakieś peelingi? Ja kupiłam peeling enyzmatyczny,ale nie czuję po nim róźnicy, dopiero po peelingu ryżowym widzę,że skórki schodzą. Zapomniałam się spytac dermy ,czy mogę robicx sobie delikatne peelingi. 
Jaką miałaś dawkę?
Mam nadzieję,że zakończe za parę miesięcy walkę z pryszczami :Smile: 



*Również brałam Tetralysal ,ale przez 3 mies., wysypywało i nic nie pomagało. A też to nie jest tanie. Dobzre,że zgodziłam się na Izotek,oby pomógł. Możesz miec wysyp a nie musisz, ja sama nie wiem czy miałam juiż ten wysyp o którym wszyscy mówią, czy jest on dopiero przede mną :Wink:  Polecam zwykłą białą wazelinę na spękane usta, nic lepiej nie nawilża :Smile:  A kosztuje jedynie 2zł, teraz,gdy jest zima nawet ręce smaruję wazeliną, bardzo łądnie się wchłania, widocznie skóra jest strasznie sucha.
Ania

----------


## kasa

a jak długo bierzesz izotek? i bierzesz razem z antykoncepcja? :Smile:

----------


## bbbbbbyyyyyy

a po jakim czasie widać w ogole efekt jakiś ? po miesiącu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kasa  - Izotek biorę miesiąc, jeszcze 2 tabletki i jadę po następną receptę do dermatologa. Nie biorę z antykoncepcją ich,ponieważ ciężko wybrac mi się do mojego ginekologa :Wink:  Napomknę,że wizyta u mojego kosztuje 140zł bez cytologii. Zresztą boję się,że ginekolog będzie testował na mnie tabletki, wiadomo każdy organizm reaguje inaczej.Nie chcę ingerować tak w swój organizm tej chemii...
 Wiem,że nie mogę zajść w ciąże,że nie ma takiej opcji, więc  muszę wytrwać w tym(trzeba stosować inne metody i strasznie uważać lub być abstynentem przez pół roku :Wink: ) Wiem jakie są konsekwencje w razie wpadki. To jest najbardziej przerażające,że płód mógłby zostac uszkodzony. Zdaję sobie  z tego sprawę.

bbbyyyy myślę,że po miesiącu nie będzie widac efektów, to jest kuracja długoterminowa. Jestem gotowa na leczenie przez 6mies. i inwestowanie takiej kwoty pieniędzy, jeśli efekt jest murowany.



Jaką stosujecie dawkę??
W moim przypadku to 30mg na dobę.

Ania

----------


## Kasa

no moja dermatolog powiedziała ,ze bez antykoncepcji nie przepisze leku... ale ja ja bede brala tylko przez miesiac, a potem sam izotek :P przeciez wiedziec nie musi, no i nie bedzie miala sie jak dowiedziec, a wiem ze w ciąze napewno nei zajde! to może nie bedziesz miala wysypu przy Izoteku, ja tez mam nadzieje ze u mnie tego nie bedzie , skoro byl przy tetralysalu  :Wink:

----------


## Martinita

Hej.
Jeśli chodzi o peelingi, absolutnie zabronione!!!! A dlaczego? Bo naruszasz naskórek, przy czym chcesz przyspieszyć coś, co potrzebuje czasu. Można używać tylko kremów- najlepiej przepisanych przez dermatologa. Dodatkowo zabronione jest picie alkoholu, obojętnie jakiego-nie wiem czy wiecie, a tu chodzi o wątrobę.. Hmm.. Jeśli chodzi o moją dawkę, to pierwszy miesiąc miałam 40mg, po pierwszym miesiącu do teraz mam 50mg na dobę. Jedyne co mi dokucza to wrażliwa zaczerwieniona skóra. Zero pryszczy! Myślę, że jeśli chodzi o widoczny efekt, to u każdego inaczej, ale jest możliwe, żeby po miesiącu widać było efekt, bo to też zależy od dawki.
Jeśli chodzi o antykoncepcję to zazwyczaj ginekolog wypisuje do izoteku Diane35-nie są drogie, tym bardziej na receptę-to wychodzi jakieś 12zł miesięcznie. Dermatolog może sobie życzyć od Ciebie wypis z recepty po kolejnej wizycie i co wtedy zrobisz? Przerwiesz leczenie? Nawet jeśli nie współżyjesz to np. Diane35 są też właśnie wypisywane osobom z problemami skóry-poczytaj w internecie. Do demakijażu używam Cetaphil żel, ogólnie do mycia twarzy tylko tego używam, naprawdę polecam!!! bez tego byłaby masakra, bo też na noc fajnie nawilża nie natłuszczając skóry.

Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hey wszystkim 
mam bardzo wazne pytanie czy ktos z was przytyl po izoteksie???? i czy komus sie okres spoznial

???  bo ja slyszlam ze ten lek jest na sterydach i boje sie go brac zeby nie przytyc bardzo prosze o odpowiedz na emial  anulka19905@wp.pl 
z gory dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej :Smile: 

Dziś byłam  u dermy,nie zmieniła mi dawki,dalej 30mg.Byłam w aptece ALOES i zapłaciłam za 20mg i 10mg 156zł! Taniej niż w Dbam o Zdrowie .A do tego dostałam emulsje -krem do twarzy i pomadke firmową Izotek. 

Dziś derma mi powiedziala,zę nie  można peelingowac skóry w czasie leczenia,a ja zrobiłam to już parokrotnie....

Stosuję Izotek 31 dni i nie zauważyłam,abym przytyła, troszeczkę przybyło ale to po świątecznym obżarstwie :Wink:  
Wczoraj mi dosypało pryszczy: taka kaszka na poloiczkach i żuchwie. 
pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## Martinita

No jeśli chodzi o te emulsje to super!, ja dostawałam do twarzy krem, do ciała krem i do kąpieli bo zawsze kupuje 3 opakowania, do tego też pomadki, ale u mnie one nie działają, jeszcze gorzej się babrały usta po miesiącu stosowania. Tak jak mówiłam żadnych peelingów, nie stresuj się, po prostu słuchaj swojego dermatologa i co najważniejsze jeśli chcesz czegoś używać to najpierw skonsultuj się z lekarzem. Naprawdę polecam Ci Cetaphil do mycia twarzy, ale bez używania wody, tylko na wacik, skóra jest naprawdę miła w dotyku po nim :Wink: ))
Powodzenia!!

----------


## totylkoja

a czy izotek oprócz usuwania trądziku wygładza cere? typu domyka pory,pomaga zmniejszyć świecienie się podczas kremowania itp.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aha, to robisz zakupy hurtowo :Stick Out Tongue:  Kupiłam 2 opakowania(10mg i 20mg). W  aptece w moim mieście nie dostałam nawet tej głupiej pomadki:/ 
Slucham dermy,ale o tych peelingach chyba zapomniała wspomniec,dopiero jak zapytałam to mi powiedziała. Na razie używam kremu z Tołpy do cery wrażliwej.Miło nawilża :Smile:  Emulsje będę używac jak skończę Tołpę.
Cetaphil= słyszałam o tym żelu sporo pozytywów. Ale żel bez wody? :Wink:  Zmyje wszystko jak trzeba? Skóra nie zostaje zanieczyszczona ? 


totylkoja- nie wiem czy domyka pory,ale jak teraz biorę Izotek, to skóra się nie świeci :Smile: 

Ania

----------


## Martinita

Jeśli chodzi o świecenie się skóry.. ja miałam strasznie przetłuszczoną. Izotek nie dość że usuwa rozszerzone pory to cera wcale się nie świeci, wręcz przeciwnie.. trzeba ją nawilżać, ale nie tłustymi, ani nawet półtłustymi kremami. 
Aniu, jeśli chodzi o Cetaphil to jest forma żelu specjalnie do cery wrażliwej, dokładnie usuwa zanieczyszczenia. Skóra ani się nie klei, ani nie jest tłusta. Ja naprawdę miałam spore problemy z cerą i dlatego polecam!!!, Może nie jest tani, bo ja płacę ok 43zł ale mam na jakieś 2 miesiące. Jeśli chodzi o tabletki to ja nie kupuje hurtowo, tylko mam dawkę 50mg, więc kupuję 2 opakowania po 20mg + jedno opakowanie 10mg. a do każdego opakowania coś tam dają za symboliczną 1zł.

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotek to świństwo.Wyniszcza organizm i nic wiecej a tradzik i tak powraca....brałam go prawie dwa lata owszem poczatkowo było ok tradzik zniknął zostaly blizny ...niestety .Obecnie nie biorę juz 5lat trądzik powrócił,moja waga stoi w miejscu i ani drgnie waże 48kg a przed kuracja ponad 50kg....pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ciązy....nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martinita- faktycznie do tanich nie należy,ale w porównaniu z Biodermą czy jakimiś La 
ROche Posay wychodzi taniej i jeszcze na długo starcza. W Rossmanie Cetaphil jest dostępny? Czy kupujesz tylko w aptece? :Smile:  Jak już Twoja buzia wygląda? Zadowolona jesteś? 
50mg bierzesz. To spora dawka. Moja derma mi nie zwiększyła, nie wiem czemu. Wczoraj mnie wysypało dosyc sporo. Myślę pozytywnie :Stick Out Tongue:  
Strasznie kręgosłup mnie boli, nie wiem czy to nie czasem od Izoteku i jestem ogólnie zdemotywowana, a tu za tydzień już rozpoczyna mi się sesja;.... Muszę się wziąc w garśc :Smile:  
NA opakowaniu tej emulsji cena była 1zł, a jak sprawdzałam na internecie to niby to kosztuje 16zł,więc fajny gratis :Wink:  
\




świństwo- Szkoda,że Tobie Izotek nie pomógł....
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabrać...sorry ale jestescie naiwne...ja tez byłam w siódmym niebie jak go stosowalam ..ale pozniej okazalo sie ze ten lek nie jest tak cudowny jak go opisuja...oglądam tu te wpisy i tak czytam o tych zachwyconych kobietkach ktore udzielaja sobie porad nawzajem jakie kremy itp...jezeli jest dermatolog który sie na tym zna to powinien powiedziec ze przez pierwsze miesiace brania leku nie powinno sie smarowac twarzy zadnym kremem tylko wskazana pomadka na usta co zresztą jest zalączone do opakowania leku..dopiero po okreslonym czasie mozna uzyc troche kremu...jest wiele ..i tak po calej kuracji czeka was zabieg kosmetyczny pozbywajacy sie blizn bo od izoteku one nie zejdą...podziwiam was ze chcecie przejsc ta kuracje ktora zakonczy sie dobrze a pozniej z czasem wszystko wyjdzie nie tylko na twarzy ale rowniez organizm wasz da wam efekt kuracji...trzymam za was kciuki i pozdrawiam...moze ktoras z was zmądrzeje (nie chce tu kogoś urazic)uczcie sie na błędach innych..

----------


## Martinita

Wiesz, w Rossmanie nie widziałam, kupuję tylko w aptece. W porównaniu do mojego stanu przed zażywaniem leku to naprawdę sukces!!! Buzia jest oczyszczona. Jest zaczerwieniona w tych miejscach, gdzie miałam trądzik i mam ślady po nim, ale blizny się spłyciły i generalnie skóra się rozjaśniła. Jestem bardzo zadowolona! Dostałam taką dawkę bo byłam w totalnej depresji, miałam bardzo poważny problem. Hmm kręgosłup... być może od leku. Ja byłam tak wykończona psychicznie, że praktycznie nie wychodziłam z domu, czułam się tragicznie i wcale nie żałuję, że zdecydowałam się na kurację!
Jeśli chodzi o wypowiedź osoby, której izotek nie pomógł to hm.. współczuję, ale może ta osoba miała zbyt wygórowane wymagania. Żaden lek nie da gwarancji, że to nie powróci, z resztą ja liczę się z tym, mam tą świadomość dlatego cieszę się chwilą w której choć na jakiś czas pozbyłam się tego świństwa z twarzy!!! Na pewno do końca życia będę miała problemy z cerą, ale już się do tego przyzwyczaiłam, przynajmniej teraz wiem jak o to dbać i staram się myśleć pozytywnie :Wink: ))
Wcale się nie zrażam po tej negatywnej opinii o izoteku, każdy ma prawo do wypowiedzenia swojego zdania ale nie ma prawa do zniechęcania innych. 
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martinita- a korciło Cię,żeby wycisnąc pryszcza?:P Bo mnei to strasznie irytuje jak wyskoczą takie białe, to jest dopiero świństwo i w zasadzie zdarza mi się wyciskac, aw iem,że nie mogę :Stick Out Tongue:  
 chyba tez sobie kupię ten Cetapil. Na razie używam żelu z Sheisido, ale myślę,że nie jest dobry dla mnie, bardzo się pieni.

świństywo cd- dermastolog nie powiedział Ci,że w 10% przypadków Izotek nie daje efektów. Moja derma mówi,że u swoich pacjentów u których stosowała Izotek, nie było nawrotów pryszczy. A o robieniu mikrodermabrazji i innych zabiegach każdy powinien wiedziec. u niektórych te zabiegi są konieczne,zaś u niektórych nie.
Może jestem naiwna,ale chce zakończyc walkę z całą zapryszczoną twarzą  :Wink: 

Ania

----------


## Martinita

Aniu, nie korciło. Dlatego, że byłam tak zmotywowana do działania, że nie miałam w trakcie kuracji jakichś większych problemów. Zastosowałam mega dietę. Od poł roku nie jem nic czekoladowego, ani ketchupu-bo po nim najgorzej wysypuje, serio.., nie jem też nic ostrego, żadnych sosów czosnkowych ani majonezów, staram się jeść więcej owoców i warzyw. Od 2 miesięcy nie piję kawy ani mleka,  Zauważyłam, że po tym cera była szara i brzydka. Jeszcze lekko ponad tydzień kuracji mi zostało... ajjj naprawdę nie mogę się doczekać!!!!

Pozdro :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martinita- zdradź w takim razie swoją dietę :Wink:  Ja ogólnie jem duzo owoców i warzyw,ale zimą gubię się, bo nie ma w ogródku nic zielonego i surowego, a w sklepach jakość warzywek nie jest najlepsza :Wink: 
W sumie to ja spożywam dużo białkja, choć i tak staram się je ograniczyć. Ostatnio jem dużo chleba :Frown:  A to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie. Czekoladę zdarza mi się czasem chapsnąć;p Ketchupu nie lubię :Wink: 
Ania

----------


## Martinita

Po 1 czekolada dla osób z trądzikiem... to nie najlepsze wyjście, wystarczy trochę, aby stan skóry się pogarszał. Mimo, że jest w niej magnez. Nie powinno się jeść nic, co posiada witaminę A-ponieważ w samych lekach jest jej dużo. Nie jem generalnie wcale słodyczy, nie jem ostrego, żadnych zupek chińskich!!!!!! Nie piję kawy, mleka, rzadko herbatę. Jem jogurty, staram się raczej naturalne. Nie jem truskawek, za to jadam np. jabłka, banany. Zero alkoholu. No i jesli chodzi o warzywa to.. hmm nie ma co przesadzać, kupuję w sklepach, marketach. Staram się jeść mało smażonego. No to tak od siebie sama robiłam. Każdy ma inaczej oczywiście, ale mi pomogło.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marzeeenka

Witajcie  :Smile: ))
dopiero teraz zaglądnelam na ten portal i chce wam powiedziec że chcialabym zaczac braz izotek..  :Wink: 
bralam tetralysal przez prawie 4 miesiące,ale pomogl tak że usunal duzo podskornych pryszczy,ktore nie chcialy wyjsc i zaczerwienień.. ale i tak mi wychodziły 1, za chwile 2.
Myslicie że izotek może mi pomóc? fakt dieta ma znaczenie, podobno ananasy pomagaja na trądzik,ale nie te z puszki i  jak najmniej białka bo one moga takze nasilić, bardzo dobre jest spożywanie wody w wielkich ilościach!!!!!!!
Dzisiaj ide do ginekologa po tabletki antykoncepcyjne ale najpierw musi przejżeć moje wyniki czy moge to brac,dopiero w czwartek dermatolog...

----------


## Martinita

Hejka.
Hmm.. stwierdzić czy ci moglby pomoc izotek moze tylko lekarz, oczywiscie nie wiadomo czy ci go przepisze...hmmm?? No ale jak bys zaczela kuracje to chetnie podzielimy sie wiedza na temat stosowania leku, zmian w miedzy czasie  itp... :Wink: )))
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Martinita- co jadłaś ,jadasz na obiady,sniadania? :Stick Out Tongue:   Kupiłam dziś żel do twarzy  Cetaphil, 250ml za 36 zł. Jestem zadowolna z braku zapachu :Big Grin:  To już pierwszy +
Ile jeszcze tabletek Izoteku Ci zostało? :Smile: 


Do świnstwo(tak mi się przyhpomniało)- n ie wiem czy czytałaś ulotkę, tam jest napsiane,że nawilażanie twarzy,stosowanie kremów jest konieczne.


Ania

----------


## jjj

Nie bierzcie Izoteku, serio.
Podczas brania tylko jest dobrze, później organizm się uodparnia i wszystko wraca, ze zdwojoną siłą...
Mojej mamy koleżanki córce po 5 latach wrócił ,obecnie ma 24 i ma takie gule ropne że nie wie co zrobić,ropa jej wychodzi sama...
Dziewczyny my dojrzewamy to normalne że coś  wyskoczy! nasze hormony szaleją , lepiej sie teraz troche pomęczyć niż później , polecam do pryszczy delikatne żele typu Pysiogel ,albo Iwostin,ale to już całą serie(krem na noc,dzień,żel)
sama leczyłam sie u dermatologa i faszerowała mnie antybiotykami , byłam o krok od Izoteku,ale przekonało mnie dużo osób jak i lekarzy żeby tego nie brać. Przepisują to,żeby miec kase bo to cholerstwo jest drogie!
Ma mnóstwo skutków ubocznych, nie dosyć że wpływa na wątrobe to i na płodność ,a chyba chcemy mieć dzieci!!
Mnie wyleczył ginekolog, rozumiecie? dał mi namiary do swojej kuzynki do apteki i ona mi przepisala kosmetyki z seri Iwosin , są świetne ! na wybielenie blizn używałam maseczek z białego sera (ale naturalnego bez przypraw) i robiłam sobie napar z rumianku (około 15 minut stałam z biuzią nad garem :Big Grin: ) do dzis to stosuje, bo świetnie domyka pory i oczyszcza ! serio dziewczyny polecam!
i w szczególnosci HIGIENA !! to podstawa , makijaż i twarz zmywam szarym mydłem bo wysusza krostki!
wiadomo ,że cos jeszcze wyskakuje , bo w końcu dojrzewam  :Smile: 
ale dziewczyny mówie Wam to racja co do antybiotyków!
kiedys nie używano ich i ludzie mieli o wiele lepsze cery,leczyli się naturalnymi ,bebcinnymi sposobami !
a teraz nikt w to nie wierze , a to najlepsze cuda!!!!
na antybiotykach chcą poprostu zarobić , dlatego faszerują ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj- mam 21 lat,więc etap pryszczy gimnazjalnych powinnam miec za sobą. Nie wiem ile metod  juz próbowałam: picie ochydnych ziółek(różnego rodzaju mieszanek), roibenie sobie dziwnych okładów z herbat, ziół, jedzenie drożdzy(!), ograniczanie słodyczy w diecie -czasem nawet ich eliminacja, stosowanie maści cynkowych, jakiś benzacne itp. Myślę,że to wszystkie możliwe metody leczenia pryszczy. Baa, nie podjęłam się URYNOTERAPII!... POWODZENIA  dla odważnych.
Kiedyś babcie miały lepszą cerę... Tak, tak,to prawda. kjak myślisz,dlaczego? Mniej zaniesczyszone środowisko, nie zmodyfikowana, nie przetworzona żzywnośc. Myślę,że to główna przyczyna  dzieki,której mniej ludzi miało pryszcze. My niestety nie mamy prawdziwej naturalnej żywności. Nawet jeśli sama wyhodujesz marchewkę to i tak to nie będzie zdrowa marchewka. Czy wiesz jak bardzo jest zanieczyszxona nasza Ziemia? Chyba,że mieszkasz w Puszczy Białowieskiej, gdzie teren jest  czyściutki,nie tknięty przez człowieka i jego wynalazki. Niestety ja mieszkam na terenie zanieczyszonym.
Tyle ode mnie.


Ania

----------


## Martinita

Hmm... widzę, że co niektorzy chca byc madrzejsi od wyuczonych lekarzy. Nie zapominajmy jednak, ze tak samo jak osoba chora-bo tradzik to choroba, tak samo lekarz przepisujacy takie leki bierze odpowiedzialnosc za przepisanie tak silnych lekow. To nie prawda, ze po 5 latach wraca z podwojona sila. Znajac zycie, osoba wyleczona, ktora nie ma juz problemu-tak uwaza, nie dba juz o swoja skore jak powinna.. bagatelizuje fakt, ze mimo wyleczenia rowniez musi uwazac, niestety taka skora jest narazona na infekcje, generalnie na wszystko. Tak jak juz Ania wspomniala, kiedys bylo calkiem inaczej, srodowisko jest mega zanieczyszczone, wszystko co kupujemy, praktycznie jest chemią.. dodatkowo jest ogromna ilosc kosmetykow, ktore albo niepotrzebnie uzywamy, albo nie to co trzeba. Ciezko jest zrezygnowac z wszystkich przyjemnosci ktore nas otaczaja, ale takie jest dzisiejsze zycie! Higiena... hmm.. wiadomo przeciez ze jest wazna, ale to nie brak higieny powoduje tradzik! Izotek jest niebezpieczny, to fakt, ale lepiej jest leczyc sie konsultujac sie z lekarzem od tych problemow niz wziac sprawy w swoje rece. Jesli uwazasz ze to co uzywasz ty, moze uzywac kazdy i twierdzisz wrecz ze to na pewno pomoze to gadasz takie totalne bzdury, ze pojecia nie masz, a dlaczego?Bo to tak samo jakbys mowila ze kazdy czlowiek jest identyczny! Sa rozne rodzaje tradziku, nie zapomnij ze to jest forum o izoteku, nie bralas go, wiec co mozesz o tym w ogole mowic? Zal mi ciebie, bo mowisz na forum o czyms, a nie masz zielonego pojecia.

Aniu, jeśli chodzi o ilosc tabletek to tak mniej wiecej jeszcze tydzien mi zostal leczenia :Wink:  Dostalam od dermatologa kremy na uszkodzenia potradzikowe i na naczynka bo jestem troszke zaczerwieniona, wszystko mi zeszlo, oczywiscie sa blizny i slady potradzikowe, ale tak jak mowilam po 3 miesiacach ide na mikro :Wink: ))

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## jyki

> Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?


ja biorę izotek 6 miesięcy 2 kapsułki dziennie rano i wieczorem warze 100 kg lepiej unikaj alkocholu bo lek nie działa jak pijesz jest to w końcu antybiotyk

----------


## jjjjjj

Martinita- w dupie byłaś ,gówno widziałas? wiem dużo wiecej od trądziku niż ty, wkoncu moja mama jest dermatologiem,a o Izoteku jak i innych antybiotykach wiem duzo. Dermatolodzy go przepisują obcym pacjentom a nie swoim dzieciom ZAUWAŻYŁAS? , bo wiedza jakie to szkodzliwe ,wiec mi tu nie pierdol farmazonów jak jakiś  wyuczony lekarz hahah.
A po drugie za pare miesięcy albo lat bedziesz płakać z powodu nawrotu ;]

----------


## jjjj

i jeszcze jedno !
skoro sama tez uwazasz ze trądzik jest chorobą to trzeba ja leczyć , a wiadomo jak jest poodczas choroby , zwalyczysz ja ale za 2 miesiące mozesz znowu sie przeziebic, z tradzikiem dokladnie jest tak samo, organizm sie uodparnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jyki to nie jest antybiotyk.To jest podchodna witamiiny A, ale wiadomo,że nie można pic alkoholu w czasie stosowania Izoteku.  Izotek działa silnie na wątrobe również, a do tego alkohol.to nie wróży dobrze,a  zresztą przy żadnych lekach nie powinno się pic alkoholu :Wink: 

jjj- trochę kultury. Skoro masz mamę dermatologa, to czemu mama Cię nie wyleczyła z trądziku tylko ginekolog? :Smile:  Nie znasz się na rzeczy a piszesz bzdety. Naprawdę . Dermatolodzy informują o skuteczności trądziku. Osoba, która ma trądzik jest skazana na całe życie na chodzenie i kontorlowanie skóry u dermatologa.  Oczywiście,jśli ktoś dba o siebie.

Martinita- ale masz fajnie, ja już nie mogę się doczekac końca, a dopiero mam 1,5 mies za osobą. Ostatnio mnie wysypało i nieciekawie wyglądam :Smile:  Tam gdzie były pryszcze strasznie skóra mi schodzi ,peeling bym zrobiła,ale skoro nie można to nie będę robic.
Duże masz blizny? Dziurki czy większe wgłębienia?  A w ogóle  jak wyglądał Twój trądzik na początku? Kiedy się zasotrzał? Zaobserwowałaś kiedy sięn nasila?
Zauważyłam u siebie,że wyskakują mi takie wielkie,bolącxe ropniaki po okresie 3 dni. Przedf okresem też mnie wysypuje. 

Ania

----------


## jjj

booo izotek to za mocny lek jak dla mnie,mój trądzik to kilka krostek na brodzie i czole i jakieś pojedyncze na policzku... a po drugie moja mama to dermatolog tak jak ich wszyscy inni , co ma ze mnie królika doświadczalnego robic? wtf?

----------


## Martinita

Hej!
Troszkę bawi mnie opinia niektórych osób, dlaczego aż tak się niektórzy irytują. Od osób trzecich można usłyszeć różne rzeczy-ludzie uwielbiają dopisywać sobie scenariusze :Wink: 
Aniu, ja już walczę długo z trądzikiem, mam 25 lat, mam wgłębienia, mam przebarwienia, no niestety.. ale mimo wszystko stan skóry oprócz zlikwidowania trądziku jest lepszy! Mimo wszystko blizny się spłyciły. Jeśli chodzi o łuszczenie się skóry na twarzy to też to przechodziłam podczas kuracji... to było najgorsze! Jednak na noc mega nawilżałam twarz, ale żadnym kremem tłustym, tylko typowym do skóry wrażliwej z trądzikiem, rano też smarowałam a nadmiar ściągałam zwykłym jednorazowym ręcznikiem papierowym. Pamiętaj też, że przy myciu twarzy wodą też powinno się używać jednorazowych ręczników, żeby nie przenosić sobie pryszczy ani niedoskonałości..

Pozdrawiam :Smile: ))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jjj- podejrzewam ,że jesteś 15latką, która chciała zabłysnąc na forum :Smile:  Skoro masz lekki trądzik to nie wypowaidaj się na temat Izoteku;]

Martinita- tak wiem, higiena to podstawa, od bardzo długiego czasu do wycierania twarzy używam jednorazowych chusteczek.
To faktycznie, też długo walczysz z trądzikiem. Miejmy nadzieję,że Izo pomoże  :Smile:  

Ania

----------


## Martinita

Ania podaj swoj email, mozemy pogadac poza forum, bo nie ktore komentarze osob sa zbedne i nie chce mi sie czasami juz czytac, tak jakby kazdy byl najmadrzejszy :Wink: 
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

MArtinita ankacradle@wp.pl
Pisz :Wink:  
Ania

----------


## Martinita

Aniu, próbowałam wysłać ci wiadomość na pocztę, ale coś nie idzie...;P Jakiś błąd wyskakuje, nie wiem dlaczego. Czekam więc na maila od ciebie martyna3397@wp.pl Pzdr :Wink: )))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

super skuteczny, polecam. kupuje za 80 zl w aptece - supersam

----------


## kasia113

Witam właśnie zaczęłam brać izotek. Męczę się ze strasznym trądzikiem na plecach, twarzy, dekoldzie itp... ;/ Leczyłam się już wszystkimi możliwymi maściami i antybiotykami nic nie pomagało. Trądzik mam od 12 roku życia. Aktualnie mam 17 lat. Mój dermatolog kazał mi kupić Izotek i właśnie przyjmuję 4 dzień. (20mg x 2) Mam parę pytań co do Izoteku...:
1. Czy jeżeli nic innego mi nie pomagało to Izotek zadziała?
2. Czy jeżeli nie bedzie skutków ubocznych albo np. czy stan skóry nie musi się pogorszyć (nie będzie wysypu) to czy to znaczy że lek nie działa czy że działa tylko nie ma wysypu po prostu?
3. Po ilu dniach mniej więcej powinny wystąpić skutki uboczne?
4. Czy Izotek działa również (usuwa) zaskórniki i wągry?

Bardzo proszę o odp. to dla mnie bardzo ważne. Walczę z tym trądzikiem już naprawdę długo wyglądam okropnie już mi się nie chce na siebie patrzeć  :Frown: 
         z góry dziękuję  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martinita

Kasia113:
Hej!
Ja wczoraj zakończyłam kurację, 10 lat męczarni i... ustąpiło... na prawdę miałam spory problem..;/;/;/;/
Jeśli nic innego nie pomogło tobie, to myślę, że izotek to dobry wybór! Tak było w moim przypadku...
Nie trzeba mieć skutków ubocznych.. oczywiście suchość ust i skóry to standard, ja nie miałam praktycznie innych skutków ubocznych prócz wcześniej wymienionych. Wysypu też nie miałam. Początkowo miewałam załamania i złe samopoczucia, ale dałam radę... Trzeba być na prawdę, ale to na prawdę cierpliwym i nie poddawać się!
Izotek zasusza zaskórniki, wągry, ale do końca nie likwiduje, tzn. jest znaczna różnica, myślę że u każdego inaczej to wygląda. 
Jestem mega szczęśliwa z efektów i cieszę się, że przetrwałam te 5 miesięcy męczarni, bo jakby nie patrzeć oprócz brania tabletek trzeba na prawdę wyrzec się wielu rzeczy.. odpowiednia pielęgnacja-ja tylko i wyłącznie konsultowałam się z dermatologiem i używałam kosmetyków tylko tych, które mi polecała. Dbałam o dobrą dietę itp... bo to też bardzo ważne, może dlatego nie miałam wysypu, nie jadałam i dalej nie jem ostrego i wszystkich tych składników, które mogą źle wpływać na skórę. Ale trzeba mieć silną wolę, bo to, że bierze sie te tabletki, to samo nic może nie dać, tak mi się wydaje. 
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Stosuje lek od 2 miesięcy i już widzę poprawę. Z trądzikiem borykam się już jakieś 8 lat a mam 24 lata. Stosowałam chyba wszystkie leki dostępne na rynku jednak dawały one tylko krótkotrwały efelkt a po jakimś czasie wszystko wracało :Frown:  leczenie lekiem Tetraysal nie może być przerwane!!! nawet na 2-3 dni!! ja przerwałam bo źle wyliczyłam tabletki i nie miałam skąd wziąć recepty! Pani doktor powiedziała, że nie ma sensu zaczynać od nowa. JUŻ kilka lat temu brałam tetracykline i nic mi nie pomogła. W końcu Pani doktor kazała mi zrobić badania (proby wątrobowe, morfologie itp) już kiedyś inny lekarz u którego się leczyłam proponował mi Izotek jednak wtedy balam się go brać. Po odebraniu wyników i przekazaniu ich mojej Pani Dermatolog okazało się że wszystkie wyniki wyszły dobrze. Wtedy lekarz zaproponował mi Izotek. Na początku bałam się ale szybko podjęłam decyzje o tym że chce go brać. Podpisalam zgode i zaczęłam leczenie. Pani doktor poinformowala mnie o wszystkich skutkach ubocznych. Po 1 miesiącu zaczęły mi pękać usta, boleć oczy, kręgosłup, nie mogłam spać. Ogólnie wszystko ok. W 2 miesiącu zaczęłam mieć wachania nastrojów MasaKra!! dołowałam się wszystkim i byłam bardzo nerwowa. Przy wizycie kontrolnej powiedziałam o tym lekarzowi a ona zmniejszyła mi dawke z 20mg na 10 mg. Objawy troche ustąpiły, chociaż nie do końca. Nie miałam dużego "wysypu" raczej umiarkowanie. Ostatnio byłam na wizycie kontrolnej i Pani doktor zapytala mnie czy objawy minęły ja powiedzialam ze tak chociaż nie do konca tak bylo. Zwiększyla mi dawkę z 10 mg na 20 mg. Zobaczymy jak będe sie czuła mam nadzieje że te wachania i nerwowość miną bo mój chłopak nie ma tyle cierpliwości. Chciałam zaznaczyć że mój trądzik nie był bardzo nasilony jednak podjęlam  decyzje o braniu tego leku ponieważ chciałam calkowicie wyleczyć sobie twarz a to była moja ostatnia deska ratunku  :Smile: ) nie zniechęcajcie się bo to naprawde dobry lek !!! ja widze poprawe juz po 2 miesiącach !!!!! pozdrawiam Was!!! 3majcie się i nie zalamujcie!!!! będzie dobrze trzeba się tylko uzbroić w cierpliwość!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli ktoś ma na zbyciu ten lek chętnie odkupię 20mg.
Jestem z krakowa e-mail
megi36@vp.pl

----------


## kasia113

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź :Smile:  i życzę powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek 20 mg lub 10 mg. Zainteresowanych proszę o kotakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie izotek 20 mg lub 10 mg . mój mail arturiito@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dwa lata temu miałam potworne pryszcze po których pod wpływem czasu miałabym zmiany skórne, przysłowiowe DOŁY. brałam go przez 10 miesięcy. Brałam go najpierw po jednej tabletce dziennie. Po miesiącu po dwie i pod koniec kuracji czyli w dwóch ostatnich miesiącach po trzy. Izotek zmienił całkowicie moją twarz. ZERO pryszczy do tej pory no chyba że od czasu do czasu jakiś malutki wyskoczy ale to nie to samo co przed dwóch laty!!!!!!!!! Czysta cera  :Smile:  
POLECAM IZOTEK!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?

O to samo pytałam moją dermatolog. Powiedziała ze okazjonalnie można 1-2 lampki wina  :Big Grin: 
Na początku się stosowalam do jej zalecenia ale póżniej wypiłam kilka kieliszków wódki i masakra!! pijąc alkohol w trakcie brania Izoteku bardziej się upijasz do tego stopnia że nie mozesz na nogach ustać  :Wink:

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek 20 mg lub 10 mg. Zainteresowanych proszę o kotakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## Sanderus

Witam 

W wieku 19 lat,mialem wypadek sportowy na silowni , (gralem w lidze juniorow w koszykowke), nic mi sie fizycznego nie stalo ale odbilo mi sie to na psychice w formie nerwicy lekowej oraz nerwowego pocenia calego ciala.
Pozniej wystapila lekka depresja, problemy decyzyjne itd. 
Bylo to rok przed matura ( Konczylem Technikum Mechaniczne ), po tym zdarzeniu mialem problemy z koncentracja ale mature zdalem do tego doszlo oblanie prawka, z tego w zgledu ze nie moglem przestac myslec o tym zdarzeniu tym " wypadku " i oblalem prawko zachwialo to moim poczuciem wlasnej wartosci,wiara w we wlasne sily etc, jako osoba bardzo poukladana, nie pijaca,nie palaca, nie zarzywajaca narkotykow, wysportowana ( gralem na pozycji silnego skrzydlowego,mam 191cm wzrostu w sezonie ligowym moja waga wynosila 105 -108kg, jestem naturalnie predysponowany do uprawiania kulturystyki, takie opinie slyszalem od kilku osob, bez chwalenia sie ...) .
Wracajac do tematu, po tym wszystkim jak wczesniej mowilem, mialem problemy decyzyjne, oraz silna nerwice z poceniem sie, szcegolnie w miejscach gdzie jest duzo ludzi.
Przed wypadkiem, wiazalem swoja przyszlosc ze sportem, (AWF)lub wojskiem , na komisji wojskowej dostalem przydzial do "Jednostki Desantowo- Szturmowej , lub Marynarki Wojennej  Wojska Polskiego"
Niestety to wszystko co mi sie wydazylo bardzo sie odbilo na moim emocjonalnym zdrowiu  te pocenie sie, problemy decyzyjne etc, w koncu wyjechalem do Wielkiej Brytanii , gdzie mam rodzine,ale to niczego nie zmienilo, mialem bardzo silne poczucie winy ze nie poszedlem na studia, sam nie wiedzac dlaczego , moja wiara w siebie samego ulegla duzemu pogorszeniu , i pojawil sie stres i  bardzo silny tradzik .
Poszedlem do lekarza rodzinnego otrzymalem antybiotyk ( Tetracykline + zewnecznie Aknemycin plyn w z dozownikiem do smarowania skory ).
Kuraqcja trwala 1.5 roku ze slabym skutkiem,lekarz mowil ze przyczyna tego sa bakterie etc , w co ja bardzo watpilem, czulem ze to jest problem wynikajacy ze dlugotrwalego stresu, jako 22 latek moj tradzik byl  bardzo okropny wizualnie, co jeszcze dolalo wody do ognia, bo jako mlody mezczyzna z takim problem dziala to bardzo niekorzystnie na samoocene, sami zreszta wiecie.
Podczas wakacyjnej wizyty w Polsce , przebywalem na mazurach, przegladalem jakies tam pisma kobiece i natrafilem na artykul , pewnej kobiety, ktora miala podobny problem jako juz 30 letnia kobieta, tam byla rozmowa, a raczej wtywiad z lekarzem, ktory leczyl tradzik min, lekiem o nazwie Roaccutane ( izotretonina lub Izotek|) wiec czym predzej umowilem sie na wizyte z Dermatologiem i poprosilem o przepisanie mi tego " specyfiku " ze wzgledu,ze wyleczyl tamta kobiete z okropnego tradziku.
Lekarz Dermatolog sprwdzila moja wage i dobrala dawke ,ze wzgledu na to ze jestem dosc dobrze zbudowany, wazylem wtedy ok 115kg , ale nie pamietam dawki jaka wtedy otrzymalem, zapisala mi leki na 3 miesiace ( pamietam ze zaplacilem wtedy okolo 3 tys zlotych)
Wrocilem do Anglii i zaczalem je stosowac, pamietam ze wtedy bardzo mi schodzila skora z twarzy , bardzo sie luszczyla, oraz bolaly mnie sciegna achillesa,ale w trakcie kuracji , wystapily dziwne objawy z nastrojem.
Oczywiscie , nie konsultowalem tego ze swoim lekarzem rodzinnym w Anglii,ze bylem u Dermatologa i zakupilem ten lek, a to wielki blad ,jak sie pozniej okaze....................

Jestem juz kilka lat po tym,jak stosowalem ten lek i zaluje i ODRADZAM wszystkim osobom, ktore zamierzaja to stosowac ( Roaccutane , Izotek ,Izotek jest polskim odpowiednikiem Roaccutane, kiedy dla firmy Roche skonczyl sie patent Polska firma wyszla na rynek z tym samym lekiem , ta sama substancja aktywna o nazwie Izotek.

Do czego zmierzam ...... Chce OSTRZEC  wszystkich,ktorzy zamierzaja leczyc tym swoj tradzik i ODRADZAM !!!!
Jezeli lekarz, lub ty sam/sama chcesz to stosowac to prosze NIE ROB TEGO!!! . Lekarz ,ktory ci to zapisze nie jest lekarzem , takie jest moje zdanie.
Dlaczego to mowie, dlatego ze ten lek jest bardzo niebezpieczny dla twojego zdrowia.
Ja po zakonczeniu kuracji tym "swinstwem" do tej pory mam problemy ze zdrowiem, po zakonczeniu brania tego ,mialem ostre zapalenie trzustki, wysoki cholesterol, mysli samobojcze ( trwaja do dnia dzisiejszego , bralem 2 lata leki na depresje ) , powazne problemy z libido, kobiety po stosowaniu tego przez jakis czas po skonczeniu , nie moga zachodzic w ciaze!!!

Nie chce sie juz rozpisywac , bo juz i tak duzo napisalem, ale jescze raz podziele sie tym co teraz wiem, wasz tradzik ma jakas przyczyne u mnie byl przewlekly stres.

Ja wiem jak to jest jak sie ma ostry tradzik i jest sie mloda osoba i chce sie go pozbyc szybko tak jak ja tego chcialem..... ale naprawde nie warto brac tego typu lekow, jezeli mial bym wybor to nie obralbym tej sciezki.....

CO WIEM TERAZ:

1. Tradzik, ma rozne przyczyny ( nadmiar androgenow,glownie dotyczy to mlodziezy, drozdzyca, problemy trawienne, dlugotrwaly i przewlekly stres ) Polecam Medycyne Chinska,gdzie mozna sie sie dowiedziec szczegolowo ,dlaczego powstaje tradzik i ze mozna to bezpiecznie leczyc , stosujac ziola ,a nie pakowac w mlode organizmy chemiczna trucizne, ktora niszczy ludziom zdrowie. 
Dlaczego mowie o Medycynie Chinskiej , dlatego ze bylem u lekarza chinskiego z Chin mieszkam w Anglii i wszystko mi zostalo wytlumaczone, w moim przypadku dowiedzialem sie watroba,a co sie tyczy wszystkie wmocje ,ktore czlowiek w sobie dusi itd wszystko obciaza ten organ, u mnie byl to szok po wypadku i wszystko narastalo,kumulowalo sie we mnie w moim ciele, co odbilo sie w postaci tradziku , uczucie goraca .. nie chce sie rozpisywac , prosze doczytac w necie .

2. Powiedzialem o tym swojemu lekarzowi ,ze stosowalem ( Roaccutan/Izotek )
    Odpowiedzial , mi ze w Anglii ten lek jest tylko podawany w warunkach szpitalnych !!!!, ze wzgledu na jego toksycznosc, i powiklania, pacjent musi przebywac w szpitalu 24/h , gdzie jest dokladnie monitorowany, lekarz rodzinny oraz Dermatolog w gabinecie nie moze ci tego zapisac do stosowania w domu , co jeszcz , osoba ktora jest leczona tym specyfikiem ,musi podpisac zgode na pismie!!!, tak jak podczas zgody na wykonanie zabiegu lub operacji w szpitalu, Niech teraz kazdy zada sobie pytanie o sens poddawania sie leczeniu tym lekiem?

3. Firma ( Roche ) , ktora pierwsza wypusciala na rynek ROACCUTANE ,polski odpowiednik IZOTEK   ,ma teraz wiele ,wiele pozwow do sadu o zrunowanie zdrowia osobom leczonym tem lekiem.
Jeden z Senatorow w USA , ktorego syn leczyl sie tym lekiem popelnil samobojstwo,dokladnie tak jak powiedzial mi moj lekarz w UK ,ze ludzie ktorzy to stosuja moga popelnic samobojstwo ,nie dlatego ze takim sie wiedzie czy cos w tym stylu ale dlatego ze ten lek uszkadza niektore obszary mozgu t.j plat czolowy i platy skroniowe, zostalo to sttwierdzo w badaniach klinicznych rezonansu magnetycznego osob stossujacych ten lek
Niektore kraje wycofaly z obrotu ten lek !!!!

Moja wlasne refleksje:
- Sorry za szczerosc ,ale ja nie wierze juz zadnym lekarzom ,chociaz nie wiem jakie dyplomy by mieli itd ,mysle ze jako osoba zyjaca w cywilizowanym swiecie i pewnie wiekszosc ludzi ufa sie lekarzom bo postep medycyna itd moim zdaniem jakiekolwiek leczenie czy to tradziku czy nadcisnienia czy czegokolwiek gdzie osoba nie musi przebywac w szpitalu tylko zazywa ,leki w domu ,bo lekarz kazal bo to bo tamto,moim zdaniem taka forma leczenia ma tylko dzialanie objawowe i tak te wszystkie specyfiki sa konstruowane zeby minimalizowac objawy lub je calkowicie eliminowac dopuki doputy pacjent zarzywa lekarstwa,mysle ze to wszystko jest wielka sciema i wielkim interesem dla firm ktore ze soba rywalizuja o pacjeta i wymyslaja to nowe leki lub ich odpowiedniki na rozne dolegliwosci i promuja w gabinetach ulotkach .moim zdaniem to wszystko chodzi o zysk ,dla lekarzy i firm farmaceutycznych.
Wielkie sorry ,ale ja juz nie wierze w medycyne akademicka ,moze (prof Bartoszewski lat 90+),znany polityk mial racje w jednym z wywiadow powiedzial ze omija lekarzy i apteki szerokim lukiem i mysle ze ma racje ,oraz sasiadka mojego juz niezyjacego dziadka ,zagporzala katoliczka uczesczajaca do kosciola co niedziele zawsze pelna energii i wigoru a ma juz 96 lat , i z opowiadan mojej mamy i dziadkow nigdy nie byla u lekarza, mysle ze ze my mlodzi wyksztalceni nowoczesni europejczycy zapominamy o wielkiej nauce i madrosci plynacej z rad dziadkow co do leczenia holistycznego bac ludowego ,na rzecz nowoczesnej farmacji ,lekarzy rozmaitych to specjalnosci oraz chemicznych "trucizn" ktore sa takie dobre i drogie i pozyteczne dla naszego zdrowia wedlug profesorow wynajdujacych je ,potentujacych i puszczajacych w obieg w wiekszosci za slona zaplate mysle ze to jest wielki blad,ze uciekamy od naszych korzeni ,od natury naturalnych metod leczenia . A oto cytat z Biblii, nie jestem az tak zagorzalym katolikiem ale postanowilem to wkleic ( " Pan stworzył z ziemi lekarstwa,
a człowiek mądry nie będzie nimi gardził." Madrosc Syracha werset 38, 4 ).

3. Do tej pory,mimo ze juz kilka lat temu zakonczylem swoja przygode z tym lekiem ,cierpie skutki uboczne jego stosowania:
- Depresje z myslami samobojczymi wlacznie
- Problemy z libido ,skape erekcje,brak wzwodu,duzy spadek aktywnosci seksualnej
- problemy z cholesterolem
-problemy z pamiecia i koncentracja 
- problemy ze stawami 


Jezeli jako mlodzi ludzie 20-30 latkowie,chcecie miec problemy lozkowe/emocjonalno-psychiczne/kognitywne to Stosujcie Izotek/Roaccutane i wierzcie swojemu lekarzowi "szarlatanowi" ktory jest "psem" na uslugach koncernow farmaceutycznych , produkujacych "trucizny" ,ktore sie potocznie nazywa lekami.................... WYBOR NALEZY DO WAS.........


Pozdrawiam 

Seba

P.s  troche sie rozpisalem ...

----------


## megi20

Moja dermatolog przepisała mi te lekarstwa i kupiłam czytam tu wasze opinie i mam dosłownie mieszane uczucia..... już nie wspomne co wyczytałam w załączonej ulotce ;( Ale waże 51kg i mam brać jedną tabletkę dziennie 20 mg u mnie wygląda to tak cała buzia jest idealna prucz prawego policzka wszędzie dosłownie gładka powiedzcie jak wy macie ? ja z tym już od 5-ciu lat walcze i jak dostanę gdzieś jakąś pojedynczą chrostke to tylko 2-3 dni przed okresem taka informacja dla mnie  :Wink:  a tak tylko ten jeden policzek ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SEba- to się rozpisałeś" :Smile:   Też mam takie podejrzenia o zmowie producentów, każdy soę ściga z nowościami. W każdym bądź razie... Mam nadzieję, że ja uleczę się tym Izotekiem bez takich skutków ubocznych jakie Ty masz..  
Próbowałam leczyc się ziołami (receptury z książek) ale niestety nie pomogło. Izotek -ta bomba chemiczna to jedyny ratunek,chyba... Jestem desperatką :Smile: )


Martinita- pisałam do Ceibie maila,jakieś 100lat temu :Wink: 

Dostałam dawkę 40mg przy wczorajszej wizycie, z racji,że dosypuje mnie trochę i ,że mam dobre wyniki :Smile: 
Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam prawie tak samo jak TY chodzi mi głównie o prawy policzek. Leczyłam się od listopada lekiem curance 5mg przy masie około 50kg, wczoraj byłam u nowego lekarza dermatologa w mieście gdzie studiuje i wyśmiał lekarza który mi przepisał tak małą dawkę. Jego zdaniem przy takiej dawce po 24 miesiącach by mi to przeszło. Lek curance jest to to samo co izotek. Od wczoraj mam przepisany Izotek 20mg ponieważ za niego za płace 79zł a za 20mg curance bym musiała dać około 140 zł. Ogólnie tą terapie wymyślił jakiś profesor i on twierdzi żeby w miarę szybko wyleczyć trądzik trzeba przepisywać 0,5mg na każdy kilogram masy ciała. Ten 1 lekarz u którego byłam zapewniał mnie że po 2 miesiącach będą widoczne efekty a później jeszcze leczenie z 3 miesiące i bay bay trądzik jednak tak się nie stało...trochę się poprawiło jednak nie zachwycająco. Teraz mam nadzieje, że przejdzie po kuracji Izotekiem i wyrobie się przed wakacjami, bo ja uwielbiam się opalać  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile: . Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest wiele skutków ubocznych, ale mam nadzieję,że u Nas one  nie wystąpią!
Zaczynam 3 miesiąc kuracji.Przez 2 mies.miałam dawkę 30mg,a teraz dostałam dawkę 40mg. Powiem Ci,że 1 efektem jest brak błyszczenia skóry,zmniejszenie wydzielania sebum, po tych 3 mies. wyskakują mi bardzo drobne pryszcze, głownie na linii żuchwy, widzę poprawę :Smile: 

Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sanderus u Ciebie mogły wystapić takie objawy ale niekoniecznie mogą one wystąpić u każdego. Na ulotce jest wyraźnie napisane, że może wystąpić depresja i inne dolegliwości więc chyba byłeś na to przygotowany. Lekarz ma obowiązek powiadomienia każdego pacjenta co niesie za sobą branie tego leku i o tym, że osoby z depresja itp nie mogą brać tego leku!! Nie zniechęcajcie się bo tek lek to naprawde ostatnia deska ratunku!! ja już biorę 3 miesiąc i efekty są naprawde zdumiewajace!! pozdrawiam wszystkich!!

----------


## soltys154

Hej  :Smile:  Ja chciałem tylko zapytać, jak najlepiej przyjmować dawkę izoteku 40mg na dobę. Czy np. rano 20mg i wieczorem 20mg, czy lepiej od razu całe 40mg? 
Pozdrawiam, Kamil.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kamil ja również  mam dawkę 40mg. 20mg biorę na śniadanie a drufie 20mg na kolację :Smile:  Dermatolog mi powiedziała,żeby lepiej nie brac na raz całej dawki.


Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy jak mialas suchosc oczu to puszly ci one tez albo ktores z nich ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Mam do sprzedania :

1 opakowanie Izoteku 20 mg - pełne 3 listki 
1 opakowanie częściowo wykorzystane - został 1 listek
+ Koszt przesyłki priorytetowej poczta polską .
Cena do uzgodnienia

Po wykupieniu recepty i dwóch listkach leku, niestety musiałam Izotek odstawić. 
Uważam ,ze lek jest świetny i jeśli zajdzie taka potrzeba to wznowię branie leku na jesieni.
Data ważności leku to grudzień 2012.
Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt na maila ab1975@op.pl

P.S. mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku, opakowania, itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wiesz co ja najpierw brałam curance to to samo co izotek teraz biorę izotek i występuje tylko i wyłącznie suchość ust  :Smile:  ale na to jest bardzo dobry preparat mianowicie wazelina, lub jakieś pomadki. Można też poprosić lekarza, aby przepisał jakąś maść na usta w stylu wazeliny (nie drogie a dobre) główna zasada często używać, a na noc bardzo dużo natłuścić. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pieką mnie oczy,zwłascza podczas pracy na komputerze... Mrugam dużo razy i przechodzi; :Wink: 

Też używam wazeliny do ust, jest świetna i niedroga(2zł w aptece) :Smile: 

Ania

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek 20 mg lub 10 mg. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## Aga - Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dwa niezużyte listki, czyli 10 sztuk - IZOTEK 10MG.
Wszystkie informacje przekaze droga mejlowa.
Sprzedam je za 30zl i wysle je za darmo.
Niska cena spowodowana jest krotkim terminem ważności.
Polecam i prosze o szybki kontakt.

e-mail: pipi_in_america@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

leczenie izotekiem i innymi lekami pokrewnymi jest w skali miesiaca bardzo drogie jak mozna mniej odczuc po kieszeni ten wydatek? mi pomogla ta strona
MixSurv.com poswiecasz tylko 3 min ogladasz 3 krótkie reklamy i odpowiadasz na 9 pyt ankietowych za kazdym razem dostajesz od 9-15$ a wyplacaja gdy zdobedziesz 120$. pomyśl 3 dni po 3 min czyli w 9 min zarabiasz ok 120$ nie wierzysz sprawdz sam to nic nie kosztuje i jest bez zadnego wkładu wlasnego....

----------


## nika876

Witam! 
Od 13 dni biorę izotek, zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz związana z lekami przyjmowanymi osłonowo na wątrobę.
Moja Pani doktor powiedziała, żebym nic nie brała, bo to tak czy siak dodatkowo wątrobę obciąży.
Nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwości wątrobowych, ale to przecież dopiero początek leczenia...
Czy wszyscy braliście tego typu leki, czy może wasi lekarze też Wam to odradzili?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, ja biorę izotek już jakiś czas i nie mam żadnych tabletek osłonowych na wątrobę. Po prostu co jakiś czas mniej więcej co 3 miesiąca trzeba robić podstawowe badania wątroby, które trzeba było wykonać przed zaczęciem kuracji. Jeśli badania wyjdą gorzej niż zwykle to trzeba zmniejszyć dawkę, ale lekarze wiedzą o tym najlepiej

----------


## kasia113

Witam ja już właśnie biorę izotek drugi miesiąc i pod koniec pierwszego miesiąca brania izoteku zaczęły mi się robić strasznie bolące guzki na plecach, dekoldzie, twarzy ;(
Strasznie ich dużo i strasznie bolą ;/
Czy powie mi ktoś czy to minie ? jak tak to po jakim czasie mniej więcej bo ja już z bólu  normalnie nie mogę spać ;(
z góry dzięki za odp.
a skutki uboczne jakie u mnie wystąpiły to suchość skóry, strasznie wysuszone usta, łuszczenie się skóry ;/
ale są i pozytywy. Nie świecę się już i moja buzia jest coraz ładniejsza  :Big Grin: 
mam nadzieję że izotek mi pomoże i dotrwam do konca kuracji i będę zadowolona  :Big Grin: 
pozdrawiam izotekowiczów  :Big Grin:

----------


## nika876

Dziękuję za odpowiedź a propos tych leków osłonowych, myślałam, że już się nie doczekam  :Wink: 

Kasia113 takie bolące guzki to raczej normalna rzecz, ja biorę izotek ponad 3 tygodnie i tez mi takie wyskakują tyle, że tylko na twarzy. Moja dermatolog powiedziała, że taki wysyp może nastąpić, ale jego ewentualne pojawienie się, nasilenie i długość trwania to już sprawa indywidualna organizmu. Ja biorę na razie niewielką dawkę 30mg na dobę. Dermatolog powiedziała, że zwiększy ją, ale chce sprawdzić jak będę tolerowała lek. Szczerze mówiąc, to żeby nie fakt, że widzę te tabletki jak je połykam i nie ten wysyp, to w ogóle nie poczułabym, że biorę jakieś leki. Czytałam na różnych forach o skutkach ubocznych, ludzie mówili o bólach głowy, stawów, wahaniach nastroju, potwornej suchości skóry, oczu, ust itd. Na szczęście póki co mnie to nie dotyczy, ale trochę się boję, że po zwiększeniu dawki leku, wysypie mnie jeszcze bardziej, ale cóż - trzeba to przeczekać. W końcu czego się nie zrobi dla ładnej buzi  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich leczących się i życzę wytrwałości  :Wink:

----------


## gościówa

> Hej. Ostatnio dostałam wysypkę na rękach po leku Izotek, zaczerwienienia na twarzy. Pani dermatolog zmniejszyła mi dawkę z 50mg na 40mg 2 kapsułki po 20mg wieczorem, czyli dziennie biorę 40mg. Przepisała mi też krem przeciwsłoneczny z Iwostinu 25, ponieważ teraz słońce częściej wychodzi, a lek źle wpływa na słońce. Moje leczenie z Izotekiem trwa 2 miesiące + tydzień, poprawy są niesamowite, leczenie mam jeszcze około 2 miesięcy, ale blizny potrądzikowe szybko zmniejszyły się. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 :Smile:  "...lek źle wpływa na słońce." To dopiero MOC- lek wpływa nawet na słońce  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj też dostałam wysypki na rękach ;/ jest jakiś sposób, żeby sobie z nią poradzić? mam na myśli jakiś sposób bez zmniejszania dawki leku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczelam brac Izotek w Marcu 2011 roku, od samego poczatku w dawce 60mg (Waze 72 kg przy wzroscie 180cm) i moja kuracja trwala dokladnie 6 miesiecy. Poprawa widoczna byla bardzo szybko, nie obylo sie bez skutkow ubocznych - wiadomo. Z perspektywy czasu uwazam jednak ze warto a przy odpowiednim podejsciu i pielegnacji wszystko da sie przezyc. Wiele osob czyta za duzo i sie "nakreca" dlatego jesli ktos sie zastanawia, nie wie co zrobic albo szuka porad dotyczacych pielegnacji skory w czasie kuracji albo po prostu chce pogadac zapraszam na gg - 3185394. Dodatkowo jestem psychologiem z wyksztalcenia wiec sluze, oczywiscie w miare mozliwosci, pomoca :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek 20 mg lub 10 mg... Zainteresowanych proszę o kotakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie odnośnie poprawy stanu skóry. Czy u wszystkich wystąpiła tak szybko? Ja biorę izotek już od miesiąca i efekty nie są powalające... zastanawiam się czy w takim razie lek na mnie nie działa??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U każdego może to być troszkę inaczej ja powiem na przykładzie swoim i mojej siostry bliźniaczki obie (23 lata i 50 kg 163 wzrost, 20mg)  :Smile:  bierzemy ten lek już jakiś czas i mogę śmiało powiedzieć, że po pierwszym miesiącu widoczna poprawa niesamowita, a później łagodniej to się poprawia (jak z odchudzaniem :Smile: . Lecz też widzę, że reagujemy troszkę inaczej ja z można powiedzieć 1,5 tyg opóźnieniem. Siostrze dużo szybciej zaczynała wysychać śluzówka w nosie (jeśli pojawi się krwawienie delikatne z nosa trzeba kupić żel lub jakieś krople do nosa!!!!!), a tak samo z krostkami na linii żuchwy ona ma od ponad tygodnia a ja dopiero od wczoraj. Jednak mam nadzieję, że do lata się wyleczymy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię izotek 20mg opakowanie, pilnie!
zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na anasek92@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Sprzedam Izotek 10mg  -  30 kapsułek / cena 80 zł.

Kontakt : lena20100@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez biore izotek juz poltora roku z powodu choroby na bialaczke i sie sie strasznie po nim czuje

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek 20 mg. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## elwira

Kupię Izotek. 20 mg.

----------


## nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA !

Mam do sprzedania kapsułki Izotek 20 mg / 60 sztuk.

Promocyjna cena ! (wynika z moich kontaktów z niemieckiem producentem).

Czas realizacji zamówienia : miesiąc.

Pozostało jeszcze 20 opakowań : każde w cenie 110 zł !


Kontakt : lena20100@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek :

10mg/60 szt  - cena 90 zł

20mh/60 szt - cena 120 zł

Przesyłka 2 tygodnie, od wpłynięcia pieniędzy na konto.


Bardzo proszę o pilny kontakt !

sara2293@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile: 
Brałam izotec  najpierw ok 8 msc (25mg przez 6 msc, później przez 2msc zmniejszyłam dawkę do 20mg co drugi dzień / 50 kg masy ciała). Cera była idealna przez jakieś 3 miesiące po odstawieniu. Niestety trądzik wrócił, ale już w dużo łagodniejszej wersji. We wrześniu ubiegłego roku zaczęłam kurację od nowa i trwa do dnia dzisiejszego z tym, że od dwóch tygodni biorę mniejszą dawkę co drugi dzień... Niestety znów zauważyłam niewielki nawrót... :Frown:  Coś mi się wydaje, że izotec na mnie nie działa i z tego co czytam na forach pojawia się coraz więcej ludzi z tym problemem... U mnie może mieć na to wpływ fakt, że miałam do czynienia z kilkoma niekompetentnymi lekarzami, którzy leczyli mnie zamiast na alergię to na trądzik i to przeróżnymi antybiotykami (m.in sterydami) przez to być może teraz mój organizm nie reaguje na lek... :Frown:  Reasumując Izotec bardzo mi pomógł mimo wszystko i polecam serdecznie, być może u was zadziała na dłuższą metę :Smile:

----------


## lisha_a

kupie izotek 20 mg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupię izotek 20mg 60kapsułek w cenie do 120zł, wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam wszystkich poinformować, że co apteka taka cena izoteku. Mieszkam w mieście około 40 tyś osób aptek jest bardzo dużo za opakowanie 20mg-30 kapsułek można zapłacić od 130-79 zł w aptece. Także zanim kupicie taki lek przez internet przejdźcie się po mieście zapytajcie. Wtedy jest pewność że lek był dobrze przechowywany i z wiadomego źródła. Można poprosić jeszcze o pomadkę gratis  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## madzia3569

Ja skończyłam jakieś 5 dni kuracje tym antybiotykiem. Oczywiście na początku po jakimś miesiącu trądzik się nasilił bo oczywiście jest to możliwe ale z po 2 miesiącach zaczełam już widziec poprawę nie miałam już trądziku takiego widocznego tylko co tam troche. Teraz po skończonej kuracji mam gładką cerę bez żadych wyprysków oczywiście nie jest tak ze już nigdy nic mi nie wyskoczy wyskoczy jeden pryszcz czy 2 ale to już nie cała twarz itd W moim przypadku strasznie osłabiły mi się włosy zaczeły mi wypadac po prostu ale już jest w miarę ok i jeszcze usta strasznie wysuszone ale to strasznie... Ale szukałam na portalach wielu porad i jeśli macie usta tak ztyrane to po prostu masaż ust zwykłą szczotką ta którą myjecie zęby (ok.15min) potem nałożyc miód (na ok.15min) i na noc małożyc duzo kremu w moim przypadku to był krem nive  :Big Grin:  co jeszcze moge wam powiedziec jeszcze używałam kremu który sama na sobie go wypróbowałam 'Iwostin' (cena ok.25zł)znajdziecie go w każdej aptece jest dosyc dobry dobrze nawilża wysuszoną skórę twarzy. Więc bardzo polecam wam ten lek jeśli macie problemy z trądzikiem warto przemęczyc się te pół roku żeby zobaczyc taki rezultat :Big Grin:  jeśli macie jakieś pytania do mnie do piszcie em.em3@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie.czy stosujac ten lek nie przybiore duzo na wadze?bardzo sie boje ze stosujac lek bardzo utyje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja stosuje izotek 2 miesiace i moja waga nie zmienila sie ani troche  :Wink:  trzeba bardzo uwazac, zeby nie zajsc w ciaze wiec jesli stosujesz z tej racji tabletki antykoncepcyjne, to ewentualnie od nich mozesz przytyc, bo niektore tak dzialaja. sam izotek (z tego co mi wiadomo) nie powinien powodowac, przyrostu wagi  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile kosztuje Izotek??


w Białymstoku w jednej z aptek kosztuje tylko 69zł - opakowanie 30 kapsułek 20mg. W innych aptekach powyżej 120zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mógłby ktoś powiedzieć czy Izotek na prawdę może bardzo negatywnie wpłynąć na osobę, która już zmaga się z depresją ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek 20mg jedno opakowanie, bardzo proszę o kontakt aneta568@wp.pl lub gg: 6943415, za pobraniem

----------


## farmer7951

Kupię Izotek. Może być rozpoczęty. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt e-mail: farmer7951@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos bral izotek w lato?na sloncu jestem bardzo czesto ale boje sie ze bd cala czerwona z plamami przez izotek. Rozwazam przerwe w jego stosowaniu albo krem z filtrem. Ale czyto pomoze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krem z filtrem koniecznie na słoneczne dni! Tak mi powiedział lekarz i najlepiej unikać bezpośredniego wystawiania buzi na słońce (w miarę możliwości).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do wszystkich osób uwielbiających się opalać!!! nie wolno się opalać przy izoteku, jeśli ktoś bierze dawkę 20mg to trzeba stosować dobry filtr, czapeczkę i okulary (tak mi tydzień temu powiedział mój dermatolog), a jeśli ktoś bierze 40mg to na ogół na lato jest zmieniana dawka. Trzeba sobie niestety odmówić opalania które tak kocham, zmienić bluzki na te z zakrytymi ramionami, a na pewno się nie pożałuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi również ciężko wyobrazić sobie lato bez opalania, ale dla ładnej cery jestem w stanie się poświęcić ;P mam tylko takie pytanie, ktoś wyżej napisał, że trzeba zrezygnować z bluzek z odkrytymi ramionami... To aż tak się trzeba przed słońcem kryć? Myślałam, że trzeba po prostu zasłaniać twarz (ewentualnie inne miejsca, gdzie ma się trądzik typu dekolt czy plecy). I co jeśli się jednak ze słońcem przesadzi? Wyskakują wtedy jakieś uczuleniowe zmiany? Typu wysypka czy zaczerwienienie? Na czym to dokładnie polega?

----------


## GRZ

Witam, mam za soba kuracje izotretynoina, jesli ktos ma jakies pytania w zawiazku z terapia, czekam na e-maila zareba5@op.pl. Chętnie pomoge  :Smile:

----------


## GRZ

Bądz tu  :Smile:

----------


## monika16091992

Moi Mili
Moja historia jest straszna :Frown:   zaczęłam jakiś miesiąc leczyć się izotekiem.Skończyłam  JUŻ pierwsze opakowanie (30 sztuk) i niedawno zaczęłam drugie opakownie (60 sztuk) dawkę mam 40 mg przy wadze 60 kg i niestety jest gorzej niż miałam. To co mam na twarzy jest po prostu straszne, pryszcz na pryszczu ja nigdy aż tylu nie miałam, nawet w fazie kiedy zdecydowałam się na leczenie. Z początku wyciskałam to , wiem, że to było nie mądre ale robiłam to , a później jak przestałam to chodziłam z takimi ropniakami i nawet przy codziennym myciu tonikiem te burchle z ropą pękały. Wczoraj postanowiłam nie mogę patrzeć na te syfy które były już koloru fioletowego i odstawały od skóry z 3 mm i  druga osoba wycisnęła mi wszystko a później zdezynfekowała, skóra dzisiaj już lepiej wygląda nie jest taka fioletowa tylko w strupach. Jak zdawała relacje mówiła, że naciskała na jeden pryszcz a leciało z dwóch i tyle białego porównując do połowy kukurydzy...;/
Ogólnie strasznie to przeżywam, ciągle płacze leci mi  krew z nosa  , bole glowy, do tego mam opuchniętą twarz przez to świństwo. Proszę poradźcie mi czy powinnam dalej to brać ??? czy to jest ten moment wysypu i zacznie mi to ginąć bo póki co to jest pryszcz na pryszczu koloru czerwonego i fioletowego. 

PS. TEN LEK PORADZIŁA MI KOLEŻANKA, KTÓRA MIAŁA IDENTYCZNE PROBLEMY JAK JA WIĘC WYPISAŁ MI TEN LEK LEKARZ RODZINNY, KTÓRY ZBYTNIO SAM NIE POTRAFIŁ MI DORADZIĆ, BO NIE ZNAŁ LEKU ;/ MAM GO ODSTAWIĆ ?? PROSZĘ O RADĘ- Ja JUŻ SIĘ PODDAJE PSYCHICZNIE NIE DAJĘ RADY I MAM GŁUPIE MYŚLI  :Frown:

----------


## jastron@op

Witaj, ja nie zaczęłam jeszcze się leczyć ale mogę Ci powiedzieć, że przy wadze 60 kg. dostałam dawkę 20 mg w 30 kapsułkach izoteku od dermatologa i usłyszałam jeszcze, że to jest trochę podwyższona dawka i po trzech tygodniach muszę zgłosić się na kontrolę. Koniecznie skonsultuj się z dobrym dermatologiem.

----------


## monika160901992

Dzięki jastron@op,
 teraz będę szła do dermatologa, niech zobaczy jaką twarz mam. Jeśli ktoś jest w stanie pomóc mi  byłabym wdzięczna  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz rodzinny Ci to przepisał? To bardzo dziwne, takie leki powinien zalecić dermatolog znając historię Twojego leczenia, wiedząc jakie leki były stosowane przedtem itd.

Jeżeli chodzi o sam przebieg kuracji, to u każdego może przebiegać inaczej. Dużo osób twierdzi, że po pierwszym miesiącu różnica jest niesamowita! Mnie to bardzo niepokoiło, bo u mnie po miesiącu poprawy nie było. Wysypywało mnie długo i w zasadzie dopiero niedawno zauważyłam, że powoli zaczyna się poprawiać, a lek przyjmuję już 2,5 miesiąca (przez pierwszy miesiąc 30mg/dobę, później dawka zwiększyła się do 40mg/dobę). 
Szukałam informacji na wielu forach i faktycznie spora część ludzi przyjmujących izotek potwierdziła, że w ich przypadku przełom nastąpił w okolicach 100 dnia! Uspokoiło mnie to bardzo, trzeba po prostu uzbroić się w cierpliwość. Pogorszenie stanu skóry w trakcie kuracji to też normalna sprawa, chociaż nie następuje u wszystkich.
Z tym wyciskaniem to naprawdę kiepski pomysł, postaraj się tego nie robić!
I koniecznie pokazuj się dermatologowi! Ja mam wizyty co miesiąc i na każdą przychodzę z wynikami badań krwi. To silny lek i trzeba ciągle kontrolować chociażby enzymy wątrobowe.

----------


## majka1394

Hej! Wiecie gdzie można najtaniej kupić Izotek w Lublinie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak w temacie, kupie izotek... info na wt89r@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kuracje Izotekiem stosuje po raz drugi, wcześniej miałam spokój na 5 lat. Teraz powtarzam, nie ma sie czego obawiać,trzeba zdrowo się odżywiać, ograniczyć alkohol, robić badania kontrolne i nie uprawiać intensywnie sportu - mogą boleć stawy i mięśnie. Jeśli mogę coś poradzić jeśli chodzi o wysychanie ust - wypróbowałam wszystko co możliwe - najlepsza jest maść z nagietka - dostępna w aptece za grosze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 20 mg (130zł). l.koresendowicz@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Chętnie odkupię od kogoś izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie (aktualnie kupuję opakowanie 60kap za 150zł). Mile widziane oferty z Wrocławia. wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## mystrawberry

Sprawozdanie z kuracji:

Witam, biorę izotek od 6,5 miesiąca. Po ok 1 zauwazylam, ze zamiast pomagać mi, zaczynaja wyskakiwac kolejne pryszcze, z bardzo duzym nasileniem. Na szczęście przeszło mi i po ok 2 miesiacach od rozpoczęcia kuracji, zauważyłam ogromne zmiany. Oczywiscie zdaza się, ze wyskoczy mi 1 pryszcz, 2 albo czasem 3, ale to nie jest ta sama udreka co kiedyś. Moja cera poprawiła sie o 80% ! Zostaly mi jeszcze zaczerwienia i jakies małe poszczególne blizny. Izotek wyleczyl mi nie tylko twarz, ale także plecy, dekold, również i  blizny na ciele (mialam jedną, DUŻĄ blizne na łydce i juz jej nie ma  :Big Grin: ). Zdazało sie, ze wyszlam z domu w słońce i to spore. Trochę mi się zaczerwieniła buzia ale przeszło dość szybko. Nie opalam się jako tak na słońcu, ale mam to szczescie, albo nieszczęście ze bardzo szybko, bez koniecznosci dłuższego przebywania na sloncu łapie mnie opalenina  :Big Grin:  
Odczuwam  bóle głowy  i to bardzo częste, zmęczenie, rozdrażnienie, smutek, wahania nastrojów. Nie twierdze, ze te objawy są spowodowane wyłącznie Izotekiem. Możliwe ze to się nasiliło także przez moje tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Jednakże występują i śmiem twierdzić, ze to wina także Izoteku. No ale coś za coś =) usta wysychają mi niemiłosiernie! Ciągle używam pomadek nawilżających. Nos także mi wysechł i czasem boli. Oczy również są suche, ale używam tzw. "sztucznych łez"- krople nawilżające. Zainwestujcie w te droższe bo są skuteczniejsze. 

Mój problem:

Od jakiegoś czasu, zauważyłam, że dostaje na ciele takie strasznie suche plamki. Czesto są zaognione. Pojawiają sie także takie malutkie i płaskie strupki suche. Występuje to TYLKO na rękach, nigdzie indziej. Znikają pod wpływem nawilżenia. Myślicie, ze moze to być spowodowane izotekiem? Miał ktoś tak? Proszę o szybką odpowiedż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaognione plamki? hmm... a może to są właśnie jakieś przebarwienia słoneczne? moja dermatolog mówiła mi, że u jednej z jej pacjentek takie objawy wystąpiły, tylko, że na twarzy. Możliwe, że to przez izotek, ten lek bardzo przesusza skórę, ale tak czy inaczej najlepiej będzie jeśli pokażesz się swojemu lekarzowi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mystrawberry

no właśnie te plamki pojawiły sie o wiele wcześniej niż moja skóra zaczela napotykac słońce, bo jeszcze jakoś lutym, marcu. No tez tak chyba zrobię. No nic dzięki za odp, Pozdrowiam =)

----------


## Greta

Mam do sprzedania Izotek 20mg 60szt 100 zł

greta19221@wp.pl

----------


## marian

> Mam do sprzedania Izotek 20mg 60szt 100 zł
> 
> greta19221@wp.pl


Podany mail nie istnieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM IZOTEK 20 mg 30 szt  70 pln
anuszka_62@yahoo.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 55 tabletek leku Izotek 20 mg. Dostałam uczulenia. Proszę o kontakt: j_diana@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam IZOTEK 20mg 54 tabl. Nie biorę ich - zła tolerancja. Kontakt [email]: beatka_lll@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam IZOTEK 20mg 54 tabl. Nie mogę ich brać - zła tolerancja. Kontakt [email]: beatka_lll@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek.
60 kapsułek x 20mg

kontakt: swider07 gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam izotek 20 mg 30 szt  70 pln
> anuszka_62@yahoo.pl


nieaktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?
> 
> O to samo pytałam moją dermatolog. Powiedziała ze okazjonalnie można 1-2 lampki wina 
> Na początku się stosowalam do jej zalecenia ale póżniej wypiłam kilka kieliszków wódki i masakra!! pijąc alkohol w trakcie brania Izoteku bardziej się upijasz do tego stopnia że nie mozesz na nogach ustać


Polecam Izotek. Brałam go przez 6 miesiecy. ładnie wyleczył mi trądzik, wągry i zaskórniki znikają w pierwszej kolejnosci u mnie po miesiacu juz byly widoczne efekty do tego Koniec z przetłuszczonymi wlosami  :Smile:  naprawde dziala i mam teraz ladna cere, tylko zostalo mi troche blizn po trądziku, ale to juz inna sprawa. Nie odczuwalam jakos innych skutkow ubocznych. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie  :Smile:  wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam izotek 30 szt - 60 zł   nr.  tel. 518268623

----------


## magda.proc@o2.pl

cześć. leczę się na trądzik 13 lat i w końcu znalazłam super dermatologa, który mnie nie olał ale pomógł za co będę mu wdzięczna do końca życia :Smile:  brałam izotek 6 miesięcy i 10 dni. pierwszy miesiąc 10 mg, a kolejne 20mg rano i wieczorem lub wieczorem tylko jedną tabletkę. na początku nie było widać poprawy ale w 3 miesiącu super. będzie już nie długo 2 miesiąc jak nie biorę izoteku. Twarz jest wyleczona i nic nie wraca. wiadomo czułam się różnie ale warto było. moj lek kosztował 78 zł./opakowanie. jeśli będziecie stosować się do zaleceń lekarza to będzie ok. przy braniu tego leku. pozdrawaim

----------


## gosc1

Witam,

Posiadam na sprzedaż aknenormin 60 kaps. x 20 mg. Kontakt mailowy - rozanskii41@o2.pl.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ile kosztuje Izotek??


Cześć. Ja płaciłam za izotek 10 mg-65 zł., 20 mg- 78zł. znalazłam taką aptekę gdzie jest najtaniej. Jestem już po kuracji. Brałam 6 miesięcy i 10 dni. Twarz jest super i nic nie wraca już mija 2 miesiące jak nie biorę izoteku :Smile: uważajcie z alkoholem :Frown:

----------


## krzysiek89

Moje problemy z tym dziadostwem zaczęły się w liceum. Oczywiście najpierw musiałem zaliczyć kilku beznadziejnych (żeby nie napisać wulgarnie) dermatologów aby trafić w końcu na kogoś porządnego. Ten ktoś zapisał mi Roaccutane (wydaje mi się że jest to coś podobnego do Izoteku) i po jakimś czasie  zażywania tego wydawało mi się że będę miał z tym spokój. Niestety nawrót nastąpił po chyba około roku czasu. 
Później znowu zaliczyłem kilku innych dermatologów aż w końcu ktoś zapisał mi Izotek. Właśnie skończyłem Izotek , jest oczywiście tak jak wszyscy piszą : wysuszona skóra , wysuszone usta, wysuszone oczy  (bólu stawów nie zauważyłem a czynnie uprawiam sport) ale i oczywiście duża poprawa. Niestety boję się oczywiście że podobnie jak z Roaccutanem nastąpi nawrót po roku czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek 20mg lub jego odpowiednik w dobrej cenie  :Smile:  wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Izotek 25 tabletek 10 mg i 20 mg( może być osobno) Cena za komplet (czyli 30mg) 80 zł. Osobno 10 mg 40 zl, 20 nmg 50zl. mail: natka1407@wp.pl sms 721428037

----------


## goya80

Siostra brała Izotek, bardzo się bała na początku, do tego stopnia,że odwiedziła kilku dermatologów żeby ich opinie usłyszeć.
On wycofany jest z obrotu z kilku krajów UE ze względu na toksyczność. Ale z powodów ropnych zmian się zdecydowała.
Włosy które się jej przetłuszczały zrobiły się suche  :Wink: 
Ale skóra,usta wysuszyły się bardzo. Trądzik za to zszedł pięknie, blizny niewielkie zostają (jak już ktos pisał) ale ona póki co po 8 m-cach od zakończenia kuracji nawrotów żadnych nie ma. 
A włosy znów ma przetłuszczające :P

----------


## mystrawberry

odnosnie mojego wpisu o zaczerwienionych plamkach.. Na poczatku myslalm ze to grzybica, bo tabletki anty. ją wzmagają. Poszlam dolekarza a ten mi powiedzialam ze te wszystkie objawy są spowodowane nadmiernym wysuszeniem skóry. Czerwoność po kontakcie ze slońcem także. Już rok temu, jeszcze przed kuracją izotekiem polecił mi moj dermatolog krem Cetaphil ŚWIETNY jest! dosłownie rewelacja! Nawilża idealnie. 200ml kosztuje ok 30 PLN ale oplaca sie bardzo ze względu na skuteczność. Głownie uzywam go twarzy i tych bardziej suchych miejsc. teraz wyszedl nowy Cetaphil PS i jest jeszcze bardziej nawilżający. Ma bardzo dużą skale tolerancji wiec jest także do skory bardzo wrazliwej. A do ust uzywam pomadek dolaczanych do izoteku, sa bardzo dobre i mi wystarczają  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam :Smile:  Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie  :Smile:  kontakt: wojak1511@wp.pl lub sms: 535301712

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam aknenormin 20 mg- 30 tabletek. Data ważnosci styczen 2013.
Cena 95 zł.
agulica@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupie Izotek 20 mg 30 lub 60 kapsulek, opakowanie moze byc rozpoczete. izi-b@o2.pl

----------


## rbeatka

Hej, hej. mam do odsprzedania Izotek 20 mg. Zapraszam zainteresowanych. rbeatka666@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg, wojak1511@wp.pl  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałam się was zapytać, czy na moim miejscu zdecydowalibyście się na leczenie Izotekiem. Mam 18 lat i szczerze powiedziawszy nie zbyt obfity trądzik: wągry na nosie i kilka krostek na czole i policzkach(powiedziałabym że to kaszaki). Tylko raz na jakiś czas (mniej więcej raz na miesiąc) wyskakuje  mi zazwyczaj jedna wodnista, podskórna krosta o średnicy ok.1 cm po której pozostaje dosyć spora blizna (jeśli zacznę ją wyciskać) albo górka (jeśli jej nie wycisnę). I właśnie ze względu na ryzyko mnożenia się tych blizn i górek (a i tak już ich kilkanaście uzbierałam) dermatolog przepisał mi Izotek. Na razie łyknęłam 3 tabletki ale po przeczytaniu ulotki i waszych doświadczeń po kuracji tym lekiem mam pewne wątpliwości. Myślicie że nie ma bardziej łagodnych odpowiedników dla mojej skóry? Po opiniach niektórych użytkowników mam wrażenie że Izotek to świństwo które zniszczy mi zdrowie i przeznaczony jest dla osób, które wypróbowały juz wszystko, a trądzik nadal nie ustapił. Ja do tej pory stosowałam tylko najzwyklejsze peelingi, toniki i żele dostępne w każdym Rossmanie.

----------


## panna

Właśnie minęły 4 miesiące odkąd biorę izotek. Nigdy nie wierzyłam, że jakiś lek jest w stanie doprowadzić cerę do stanu idealnego. Stosowałam wcześniej inne antybiotyki, maści, ale to tylko zmniejszało mój trądzik. Nie narzekałam, bo dobry makijaż zawsze mnie jakoś ratował. W tym roku podjęłam kurację Izotekiem i jestem zachwycona, pomimo tego, że na początku, choć cera była znacznie gładsza, to mi się pogorszało. Jeżeli chodzi o skutki uboczne, to jedynie przeszkadzają mi strasznie suche usta, ale znalazłam na to metodę. Zauważyłam też, że pomimo tego, iż nie bolą mnie oczy i rzadko są zaczerwienione to nie potrafię płakać, dziwne, że dopiero po 4 mies to odkryłam. Mam w zamiarze kupić krople w aptece i wtedy absolutnie wszystko będzie w porządku  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy brać, czy nie... Izotek to bardzo dobry lek, to tylko brzmi tak strasznie  :Smile:  A problemu pozbędziesz się na całe życie, tym bardziej jeżeli Twój trądzik nie jest zaawansowany. Też się wahałam, obawiałam, ale skutków ubocznych z czasem prawie wcale się nie zauważa. Oczywiście, jak ktoś jest przewrażliwiony na punkcie swojego zdrowia, to odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok. dzięki, na razie łykam i wszystko jest w porządku, efektów ubocznych żadnych :Smile:  zobaczymy co będzie dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię IZOTEK 20mg 30 tabletek. Szybka i rzetelna zapłata. Proszę o kontakt na GG 43913908

----------


## pryszcz.blogspot.com

EUCERIN DERMOPURIFYER w postaci kremu kojąco-nawilżającego odpowiada za intensywne nawilżanie i łagodzenie podrażnień oraz wykazuje właściwości antybakteryjne. Wspomaga kurację przeciwtrądzikową. Działanie: Krem należy do szerokiej kategorii dermokosmetyków, które dzięki unikalnemu składowi korzystnie wpływają na stan skóry tłustej i trądzikowej. Przede wszystkim działa intensywnie nawilżająco na skórę i łagodzi podrażnienia. Ponadto charakteryzuje się właściwościami antybakteryjnymi dzięki czemu wspomaga kurację przeciwtrądzikową. Może być wykorzystywany jako podkład pod makijaż.

Wskazania: Preparat należy stosować w przypadku przesuszenia i podrażnienia skóry będącego efektem kuracji antytrądzikowej.

Dawkowanie: Produkt przeznaczony do codziennego użytku.Stosować na oczyszczoną i osuszoną skórę twarzy.

Producent: BEIERSDORF

posiada filtr SPF 30 ochrona przed promieniami UVA/UVB

nowy użyta tylko kropla do testu- niestety reakcja alergiczna

opakowanie 50 ml higieniczne bo z pompką
cena 40 zł , przesyłka gratis, taniej nie kupisz nigdzie
kontakt GG 12806118 lub e-mail nikamoto@wp.pl
www.pryszcz.blogspot.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis bylam u dermatologa i przepisał mi własnie izotek...i sama nie wiem chyba juz z 1,5 godziny czytam i czytam i mam wiecej obaw...( a lek  juz kupiłam zaraz po wyjsciu) mam 27 lat i nie mam strasznego tradziku tylko krostki,czasem moze zrobi sie cos wiekszego ale sporadycznie...dawke dostałam raz dziennie 10mg (jedna tabletka) i nie wiem co robic!!!! juz wczesniej leczyłam sie tetr....nawet pomógl ale w tym roku znowu mam mały wysyp czego mam dosc. Tylko te zakazy ze % nie mozna a ja lubie piwko sobie wypic i słonce lubie i nie wiem co robic :-( choc jak widze to dawka jest bardzo mała gzie wiekszosc zaczyna od 20

----------


## pryszcz.blogspot.com

> Dzis bylam u dermatologa i przepisał mi własnie izotek...i sama nie wiem chyba juz z 1,5 godziny czytam i czytam i mam wiecej obaw...( a lek  juz kupiłam zaraz po wyjsciu) mam 27 lat i nie mam strasznego tradziku tylko krostki,czasem moze zrobi sie cos wiekszego ale sporadycznie...dawke dostałam raz dziennie 10mg (jedna tabletka) i nie wiem co robic!!!! juz wczesniej leczyłam sie tetr....nawet pomógl ale w tym roku znowu mam mały wysyp czego mam dosc. Tylko te zakazy ze % nie mozna a ja lubie piwko sobie wypic i słonce lubie i nie wiem co robic :-( choc jak widze to dawka jest bardzo mała gzie wiekszosc zaczyna od 20


nie ma się czego bać , wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej reaguje, może akurat ciebie skutki uboczne ominą albo będą minimalne. Odwiedź stronę www.izotek.pl zobaczysz zdjęcia i dzienniki osób w trakcie i po kuracji, zapraszam też na mojego bloga gdzie na bieżąco opisuje co dzieje się ze mną podczas leczenia.
www.pryszcz.blogspot.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mnie po półrocznej kuracji zażywania izotek, tradzik powrocił :Frown:  mialam jakies 3 miesiace ładą cere super piekna :Smile:  a teraz tragedia nie moge patrzec na swojego ryjka;( poprostu trageedia chyba nigdy w zyciu sie tego nie pozbede;(((

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie łam się! U niektórych ludzi jest tak, ze kurację trzeba powtórzyć. Pójdź do swojego lekarza i pogadaj o tym  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.  

Mam 32 lata i zdiagnozowany trądzik różowaty ale w młodości miałem młodzieńczy. Po leczeniu (kilka lat wstecz) masciami itp. w końcu zacząłęm kurcje izotekiem oczywiscie pod okiem pani dermatolog. Wszystko poszło elegancko, cere miałęm o jakiej marzyłem juz w połowie leczenia,  niestety po roku trądzik wrócił. Na początku lekko ale z czasem sie nasilał do stanu obecnego czyli niezlej masakry. Mam trądzik różowaty w postaci grudkowo-krostkowej no i oczywiscie czerwieni mi sie  twarz no bo jak. Nawet przed kuracją izotekiem nie miałem aż tak kiepskiej cery. Teraz próbuje leczyć trądzik masciami Finacea i Rozex ale po prawie 8 tygodniach jest lipa totalna. ( po 6 tygodniach już było ladnie i nagle Bang czerwone krosty i wiecej i wiecej.)

I tutaj mam pytanie, czy ktos z trądzikiem różowatym (nieulaczalną przypadłością) powtarzał kurcje izotekiem no i oczywiscie z jakim efektem. Czy ewentualne nawroty sa nie tak juz intensywne? Drugie pytanie to po jakim czasie mozna kuracje powtórzyc, wiecie moze jak lekarze sie wypowiadają w tej kwestii? 

Tak sie zastanawiam czy jest wogóle sens znowu brac izotek skoro efekt nies nietrwały. Aczkolwiek polecam ten lek, szczególnie osobom z trądzikiem młodzieńczym tudzież pospolitym bo w tym wypadku mysle jest ogrona szansa raz na zawsze zapomniec o pryszczach.

P.S. co do alkoholu i izoteku, to wiadomo sam izotek obciąża wątrobe wiec lepiej nie szaleć, ale jako tako alko nie wchodzi w jakąś reakcje z izotekiem. Ja kilka razy dalem czadu i zyje  :Smile:  a jedno czy dwa piwa raz na jakis czas krzywdy chyba nie zrobią.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w leczeniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To znowu ja biore juz tydzien izotek i....jest na razie ok. Troche mnie plecy bolały ale przeszło i głowa ale to równiez przeszło. Jak na  razie mam coraz bardziej suche usta ale smaruje ta pomadka co była dołączona i wazelina. Teraz sa upały a ja uwieliam lezec na słoneczku bałam sie czy nie bedzie oparzen ale nic zero osłaniam tylko twarz lezałam na słoneczku to w basenie i jest ok. Piwo równiez piłam tylko cholera nie smakowało mi :-/ teraz pije tego lecha shandy. Wyniki mam dobre. wiem ze to dopiero poczatek ale mam nadzieje ze bedzie tak dalej. jem normalnie marchewke równiez bo jak czytałam zeby nie jesc nic zawiera wit a to sobie mysle no chore,zeby dostarczyc w pokarmie wit A to musiałabym duuuzo tego jesc. jem wszystko jak przedtem.
I wspólczuje ci z tym tradzikiem różowatym ja mam zwykłe krostki wiec ci nic nie powiem. ale zycze zebys jakos sie z niego wyleczył.Cholerne pryszcze człowiek dbał oo cere jakk tylko mógł a teraz co musi jakies świnstwo brac ech szkoda gadac pwodzenia wszystkim :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzis bylam u dermatologa i przepisał mi własnie izotek...i sama nie wiem chyba juz z 1,5 godziny czytam i czytam i mam wiecej obaw...( a lek  juz kupiłam zaraz po wyjsciu) mam 27 lat i nie mam strasznego tradziku tylko krostki,czasem moze zrobi sie cos wiekszego ale sporadycznie...dawke dostałam raz dziennie 10mg (jedna tabletka) i nie wiem co robic!!!! juz wczesniej leczyłam sie tetr....nawet pomógl ale w tym roku znowu mam mały wysyp czego mam dosc. Tylko te zakazy ze % nie mozna a ja lubie piwko sobie wypic i słonce lubie i nie wiem co robic :-( choc jak widze to dawka jest bardzo mała gzie wiekszosc zaczyna od 20


nawet nie ma co się zastanawiać! ja biorę izotek od 20 kwirnia br. początkowo - przez ok. 1 miesiąc brałam 1 tabletkę, później zwiśzkono dawkę 2 na 1  tab. co 2 dzień. Efakty są imponujące! Walkę z trądzikiem rozpoczęłam w paźzdzierniku 2011 r. zaczynając od zinerytów, brewoxyli, tetrraselaru po mikstury robine na zamówienie przez farmaceutów. W październiku 2011 r.miałam usuniętego zęba, a w styczniu br. wycięte migdały. III... w końcu w marcu podjęłam decyzję, że czas rozpocząć kurację, którą uważam za rewelacyjną!

----------


## Kris83

Witam, 
ja rowniez stosowałem IZOTEK .. dokłanie nie pamiętam ile ale byłą to minimalna dawka na moja wage 76kg, bo mialem kiepskie wyniki krwi. Lek stosowalem cos ok 5 miesiecy, okres zimowy i kawalek ciepłych dni. Tak chyba najlepiej, bo nmie ma problemu ze sloncem, choc i tak w kwetniu musialem uwazaci  dodatkowo zmieniac krem na krem z filterm. Codziennie stosowałem probki od dermatoloszki Cetaphil krem. Zajebiaszczy kremik. Po zakonczonej kuracji moja psychika wróciła do normy, nie mowiac juz o twarzy plecach i szyi. Mielem takie ropne .. ze czesami nie moglem sie przec o cos twardego, nie mowic juz o pływaniu przy obcych i basenach. Po kuracji az do teraz cały czas 2 razy dziennie smaruje Cetaphil krem i wieczorem raz myje twarz Cetaphil zel. To juz 2 lata po kuracji. Tradzik ..hmm przypomina o sobie ale tylko z tylu glowy nad karkiem pod wlosami. Tam nie myje sie zelem .. anie nie smaruje. Moze by pomoglo. Ale to tylko czasmi. Wowczas stosuje Aknemycin na wysuszenie. Poza tym odpukac jestem zadowolony zkuracji. Zaluje ze nie zoriblem tego majac np 19lat .. tyle lat zmarnoiwanej mlodosci  :Frown:  Aha .. zeby bylo jasne rok po rozpoczętej kuracji moja zona zaszła w ciaze (wczesniej nie chcielismy).

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia kuracjusze!

----------


## jadziulka1997

To nic nie da stosowałam to i co teraz mam raka leczę go już ponad rok dobrze ze nie jest złośliwy odmawiam wam tego nie niżcie sobie życia tak jak ja se izotkiem zniszczyłam.Naprawdę nie warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM MAM DO SPRZEDANIA IZOTEK 20mg 53 KAPSUŁKI, 120 ZŁ,NIE MOGE PRZYJMOWAC,BO MÓJ ORGANIZM NIE TOLERUJE HORMONÓW (ANTYKONCEPCJI),BRAŁAM 3 MIESIĄCE EFEKT REWELACYJNY. TEL.669-021-522

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 8 tabletek z pierwszego opakowania i jak na razie moje usta tylka cierpia ciagle suche ale smaruje i samruje i jakos daje rade.teraz byłam nad morzem normalnie sie opalałam tylko buzie chowam przed słoncem. nic sie nie dzieje ale to chyba dobrze. Tylko mój maz troche mi dogaduje ze jak pózniej bedzie z ciąza,ze strach nie wiem musze z moja ginekolog poromawiac. A moze jest tutaj jakas dziewczyna kóra po stosowaniu izoteku zaszła w ciaże w jakim czasie po kuracji???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nic nie da stosowałam to i co teraz mam raka leczę go już ponad rok dobrze ze nie jest złośliwy odmawiam wam tego nie niżcie sobie życia tak jak ja se izotkiem zniszczyłam.Naprawdę nie warto.


Rak od izoteku ?? pierwsze słysze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie  :Wink: , kontakt wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie pilnie izotek prosze o kontakt: erzbet@windowslive.com

----------


## kakamie

Kupie izotek, kontakt linda_szew@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:-( smutna minka bo bylo naprawde dobrze a teraz wyskoczyły mi pryszcze i jestem zła. Usta suche i suche masakra uzalezniłam juz sie od smarowania ust. I fakt kręgosłup daje mi mi sie we wznaki jak cos porobie :-( i mmam czasem jakies dziwne zachowanai mianowicie łapie jakies doły chyba ze mi sie wydaje nie wiem. I dzis skonczyłam piewrsze opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię izotek 20mg (najlepiej 2 opakowania). Kontakt karolka558@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany XXoo

Cześć wszystkim,
mam pytanie czy podczas brania leku IZOTEK można normalnie korzystać z podkładu na twarz? I czy można pielęgnować twarz ? Obecnie używam Emulsja do twarzy oraz Balsam CETAPHIL, jest łagodny nie podrażnia skóry, nawilża jak dla mnie dla tego kosmetyku plus. Więc głównym moim pytaniem jest czy mogę używać podkładu na twarz i Emulsji do codziennego użytku, podczas brania leku IZOTEK? Jutro właśnie zaczynam go brać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć wszystkim,
> mam pytanie czy podczas brania leku IZOTEK można normalnie korzystać z podkładu na twarz? I czy można pielęgnować twarz ? Obecnie używam Emulsja do twarzy oraz Balsam CETAPHIL, jest łagodny nie podrażnia skóry, nawilża jak dla mnie dla tego kosmetyku plus. Więc głównym moim pytaniem jest czy mogę używać podkładu na twarz i Emulsji do codziennego użytku, podczas brania leku IZOTEK? Jutro właśnie zaczynam go brać.


oczywiscie ze mozna stosuj te kosmetyki co wczesniej stosowalas,jedynie zeby ci nie wysuszały skóry :-) powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię 1 op izoteku 20 mg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię 1 op izotek 20 mg , pawel.ns@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek : 20 mg (30 kapsułek) w cenie 100 zł (w cenie zawarty jest również koszt wysłania). Posiadam 3y opakowania. Wysyłka w przeciągu 1,5 tygodnia. Kontakt : l.koresendowicz@wp.pl

----------


## annaweronika

witam , kupię izotek 20 mg magdaanna1985@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek :


10mg 60szt ; 80 zł

20mg 60 ; 120 zł


Kontakt : blanka800@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek :


10mg 60szt ; 80 zł

20mg 60szt ; 120 zł


Kontakt : blanka8000@wp.pl (W poprzednim poście był błąd w Mailu)

----------


## pysia1996

Hej! Mam 16 lat, i od tygodnia leczę się Izotekiem. Jest to mój ostatni ratunek, bo wcześniej leczyłam się Tetracykliną i Tatralysalem, jednak z nawrotami. Mimo, że kończę pierwszy listek Izoteku, nie zaobserwowałam żadnego wysypu, ani suchości ust czy nosa, wręcz przeciwnie: jest lepiej, wszystko powoli przygasa. *Ale mam pytanie: po jakim okresie nie pojawiają się już pryszcze* (zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, że od pierwszej tabletki nie pomoże, i z tego, że u mnie nic nie "wyskakuje", ale to dopiero początek kuracji...), *i czy Wam nie wypadały włosy? Chciałabym sie też dowiedzieć, czy mieliście jakieś inne skutki uboczne oprócz suchości ust itp.* A mówiąc o cenie Izoteku, ja kupiłam za 84,99 zł, tylko, że, jak niektórzy mówią, że mieszkają we Wrocławiu, w Lesku (apteka "Maja", Bieszczady), więc raczej nie sądzę, żeby komuś z Wrocławia się chciało tylko kilometrów jechać, gdy różnica wynosi 20, 30 zł.  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkie osoby "poszkodowane" przez trądzik, i polecam Izotek.

----------


## pysia1996

Hej! Mam 16 lat, i od tygodnia leczę się Izotekiem. Jest to mój ostatni ratunek, bo wcześniej leczyłam się Tetracykliną i Tatralysalem, jednak z nawrotami. Mimo, że kończę pierwszy listek Izoteku, nie zaobserwowałam żadnego wysypu, ani suchości ust czy nosa, wręcz przeciwnie: jest lepiej, wszystko powoli przygasa. *Ale mam pytanie: po jakim okresie nie pojawiają się już pryszcze* (zdaję sobie z tego sprawę, że od pierwszej tabletki nie pomoże, i z tego, że u mnie nic nie "wyskakuje", ale to dopiero początek kuracji...), *i czy Wam nie wypadały włosy? Chciałabym sie też dowiedzieć, czy mieliście jakieś inne skutki uboczne oprócz suchości ust itp.* A mówiąc o cenie Izoteku, ja kupiłam za 84,99 zł, tylko, że, jak niektórzy mówią, że mieszkają we Wrocławiu, w Lesku (apteka "Maja", Bieszczady), więc raczej nie sądzę, żeby komuś z Wrocławia się chciało tylko kilometrów jechać, gdy różnica wynosi 20, 30 zł.  :Smile:  
Pytam dlatego, że naczytałam się sporo o tym leku, i wiem, że to nie jest antybiotyk, tylko izotretynoina, pochodnia witaminy A, z rodziny retinoidów. Natomiast wiem, że NIE WOLNO zażywać innych witamin (multiwitamina, tabletki, suplementy diety), które zawierają witam. A, gdyż przedawkowanie może grozić nawet tymczasowym zatraceniem wzroku (można poczytać o skutkach nadmiaru witam. A), więc ja bym nie ryzykowała takimi środkami. Tak samo tran, czy płynny, czy w tabletkach - ABSOLUTNIE. Jeżeli chodzi o maści, czy kremy - można, to nie ma znaczenia, ale ważna jest też odpowiednia pielęgnacja takiej cery, nie można ją nadmiernie wysuszać, bo to sprawi, że gruczoły łojowe zwiększą produkcję łoju (będą powstawać pryszcze). Oczywiście chodzić na kontrolę, robić badania i czekać... Oraz zażywać tabletki. Mam nadzieję, że troszkę pomogłam, chociaż te informacje pewnie są już znane  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkie osoby "poszkodowane" przez trądzik, i polecam Izotek!

----------


## annaweronika

witam , kupię Aknenormin , kontakt  magdaanna1985@onet.pl

----------


## Davidos

Kupię izotec 20mg i 10mg w rozsądnej cenie i z możliwością wysyłki za pobraniem. Pozdrawiam  :Stick Out Tongue:  mój adres este213@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ej co to za ściema. przeczytałam gdzieś, że trzeba brac leki osłonowe w czasie brania izoteku.
true, not true?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez kiedyś słyszałam takie bajki.
wg mojego lekarza -not true

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi dzis  sie udalo kupic w kaliszu izotek za 75zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie. 
Walczę z pryszczami bardzo długo, zaczęło się jeszcze w podstawówce, a dziś mam 28 lat i ciągle się z tym męczę. Na początku nie chodziłam do dermatologów, rodzina mówiła mi - samo ci przejdzie - i tak czas leciał. Później wybierałam się kilka razy do dermatologów, ale proponowane leki mi nie pomagały, i jeszcze na mnie niekiedy lekarze krzyczeli, że sobie poniszczyłam cerę przez wyciskanie, więc zawsze po jakimś czasie rezygnowałam z dalszych wizyt. Stosowałam też różne specyfiki z medycyny niekowencjonalnej, ale też bezskutecznie. Ostatnio postanowiłam znów udać się do dermatologa. No i wyszukałam w rankingach dla mojego miasta dermatologa z dobrymi opiniami. Wyczytałam, że ta kobieta preferuje leczenie izotekiem, dlatego czytam teraz o tym leku. I już się zarejestrowałam do niej, ale dopiero ... na grudzień! No i mam teraz parę pytań: 
Jak często trzeba chodzić do dermatologa na kontrolę? Raz w miesiącu? Częściej? Rzadziej? (Bo rozważam, czy nie pójść do niej prywatne, żeby zacząć wcześniej, i nie wiem czy będę w stanie finansowo.) Piszecie, że cena jednego opakowania waha się między ~ 70 a 150 zł. Moje pytanie brzmi, czy jedno opakowanie starcza na miesiąc? Czy mogą to być nawet 2 opakowania miesięcznie? Druga sprawa - piszecie, że oczy są wysuszone i bolą, czy jeśli noszę okulary /-5dioptrii;( /, to mimo to lekarka nie zawaha się zapisać mi izotek, czy jednak problemy z oczami to przeszkoda w leczeniu izotekiem?
Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedzi!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie  :Smile: ) Kontakt wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## mystrawberry

Wiec tak, opowiem Ci jak ja miałam, Ty mozesz mieć inaczeć, bo leczenie jest rozpatrywane pod kątem indywidualnym. Najpierw poszłam na pierwszą wizyte, zaoferował mi izotek, zlecił badania (nie pamietam jakie dokładnie ale krwi na pewno), kolejna wizyta wykaz badań, przepisanie izoteku. Ja miałam najpierw 1x1 tabl. dziennie. Pierwsze opakowanie kupilam za 130PLN 30 tabl. (byłam głupia!) bo lek w lepszych aptekach typu Kwiaty Polskie 30 tabl kosztuje 69 PLN a to chyba spora różnica. Wizyty kontrolne co miesiac bo musialam dostać kolejną recepte i kolejną..

----------


## mystrawberry

CD.

Później miałam zwiększoną dawkę: 1tabl. na obiad. w drugim dniu na sniadanie i kolacje, w nastepnym dniu na obiad, w kolejnym sniadanie i kolacja, system 1,2,1,2,1,2 czyli wychodzilo ze 45 tabl na jeden misiac czyli musialam kupic 2 opakowania. Teraz sprzedaja w jedenj paczce 60tabl za 139 PLN  :Smile:

----------


## mystrawberry

C.D sorry ale nie moglam tego wszystkiego umieścic w jednej wiadomosci bo nie chcialo się wysłac ;/
Ale zawsze mozesz wykupic najpierw 30 i zrobic odpisa na kolejne 30  :Smile:  Ja mam jeszcze wieksza wade niz TY  :Smile:  ale to nie ma z tym nic wspolnego  :Smile:  chodzi o soczewki głównie zeby nie nosic bo odcinaja powietrze i oczy sa momentalnie czerwone. Bez soczewek tez wysychaja wiec trzeba je nawilzac sztucznymi łzami  :Smile:

----------


## mystrawberry

Reasumując. odpusc sobie prywatnie jest kilku dermatologow u Ciebie na pewno. wizyta 1 raz w miesiacy min.! Nie wspomne o tym jakby sie cos działo, bo lista skutków ubocznych jest dluga. Oczy wysychaja ale krople załatwią sprawe. Wada nie ma nic wspolnego z izotekiem  Mam nadzieje ze moja litanie Ci się przyda Pozdrawiam Jakby co to pytaj

----------


## MsEwa

Witam,
Po jakim czasie tradzik wrocil?

----------


## MsEwa

Witam,
Biore Izotek 3ci tydzien i moja cera wyglada o niebo lepiej! Nie tylko twarz ale i dekolt i plecy. Moja skora jest mniej olejista. Nie musze juz codziennie myc glowy.
Skora nie jest sucha, powiedzilabym ze normalna. Moje usta wygladaja strasznie. Sa cale popekane i zaden kosmetyk nie moze tego zwalczyc probowalam z 10 kosmetykow, najlepsze sa olejki. wygladaja niedozecznie ale przynosza ulge.
Przez kilka dni mialam bole miesni najgorsze byly te na klatce piersiowej pojawiajace sie przy oddychaniu. na szczescie to juz minelo.
Moja kuracja jest przewidziana na 9 miesiecy. Przyjmuje 10mg na noc i 20mg na dzien, przy wadze 62 kg

----------


## Anaa

> Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik 20mg w dobrej cenie  wojak1511@wp.pl


Jesteś jeszcze zainteresowany kupnem Izoteku? Za jaka cene?

----------


## abcdefg

> Jesteś jeszcze zainteresowany kupnem Izoteku? Za jaka cene?


ja chętnie kupię  :Smile:

----------


## e_milia

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje - mam do odsprzedania opakowanie 60 kapsułek 20 mg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię izotek 10 mg gg 4018400

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, potrzebuje kupic opakowanie izoteku, jesli ktos ma na zbyciu to prosze pisac mt98@interia.pl

----------


## kasienka2610

ja chetnie kupie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Czy konieczne są badania, gdy chcę brać Izotek?

----------


## rootsrastareggae

tak , są koniecznie , morfologia , mocz . Ja zaczynam brać Izotek , mam nadzieje na polepszenie stanu skóry .

----------


## annaweronika

witam , kupię izotek 20 mg kontakt magdaanna1985@onet.pl      pozdrawiam

----------


## CSTR

Cześć, ja kurację zacząłem dzisiaj, mam 16 lat. Mój dermo to podobno jeden z najlepszych w Polsce i ceni się skubany (150 wizyta). Na początku miałem maści Skinoren/Differin na zmianę po południu i jakiś na M na noc, niestety efekty były marne, raz było lepiej, a raz gorzej. Teraz Pan kazał mi kontynuować te kremy i dorzucił do tego Izotek 20mg / dzień. Jestem dosyć dużą osobą, 190cm i około 90 kg, więc dawka mała, ale zobaczymy. Gdzieś wcześniej czytałem jak śmialiście się z koleżanki, która po 20 minutach poczuła działanie leku, i ja to potwierdzam, oczy zaczęły szczypać mniej więcej pół godziny po tabletce. Będę wpadał co jakiś tydzień i zdawał relację, pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje problemy zaczęły się pod koniec gimnazjum (aktualnie mam 20 lat). Trądzik nie dawał mi spokoju, stosowałam różne maście (benzacle, czy jakos tak)pomagaly go wysuszyc ale tadzim nie znikał a pojawiał się nowy.W 1 klasie liceum postanowiłam coś z tym zrobić. Dermatolog przepisał mi m in. izotek oraz inne maście specjalnie wyrabiane w aptece. efekty? BRAK TRĄDZIKU! Po miesiącu było widac znaczną poprawe cery, a po 4-5 brak trądziku! Natomiast stosowałam go ok 13 miesiący by mieć pewnośc,że juz nigdy nie wróci i tak się stało. Czasami na jakies2-3 miesiace pojawi się mała krostka ale zaraz znika! wg mnie nie ma nic lepszego niż izotek. Kosztowna kuracja ale dla pięknej cery jest to marny grosz  :Smile:  Gdy go stosowałam to 1 op kosztowało ok 130-140 zł nie wiem jak jest teraz;p POLECAM POLECAM POLECAM!

----------


## aNNA89

CZEŚĆ,Swojego trądziku, przebarwień i tych czarnych cholerstw nie mogłam się pozbyć od gimnazjum. Próbowałam wszystkiego-maści żeli i jakichś antybiotyków. Stosowałam Izotek przez pół roku, ciężko było-łuszczenie się skóry na twarzy, uszach, rękach.. problem z nawilżaniem skóry twarzy bo i strasznie piekła przy nakładaniu kremów nawilżających. Nadwrażliwe oczy na światło. Wargi pękały, krwawiły. A make-upu oczywiście zero. Poza tym Pani doktor skierowała mnie przed wypisaniem recepty do ginekologa aby wykluczyć ciąże i przepisać tabletki. Prócz tego co wizyta nosiłam jej testy ciążowe. O moim samopoczuciu już nie wspominam :Smile: . A opakowanie kosztuje 140zł  które starczały mi na 40 dni. Wyglądałam gorzej niż przed kuracją. Dodatkowo do Izoteku, po konsultacji z moją Panią doktor (z ośrodka na chłodnej w siedlcach-przyjmują też na NFZ) brałam osłonkę na wątrobę i żołądek bo zaczęłam czuć dyskomfort po zażywaniu leku. Mogę polecić krem-żel cetapil do mycia i nawilżania buzi, tylko po nim mnie nic nie piekło. W tej chwili jestem już dwa miesiące po kuracji, wyglądam super, buzie mam gładziutką, bez żadnych plamek i pryszczy. Nawet blizny po starym trądziku mi się wygładziły. Izotek w moim przypadku był jak najbardziej trafiony, Pani doktor dzięki! :Smile:

----------


## anta

oj warto pocierpieć żeby pozbyć się raz na zawsze tych straszydeł z twarzy :Smile: 
i pieniądze wydane na kuracje były właściwie wydane :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja za Izotek 20mg 30 tabletek płacę 71zł, a za opakowanie 60 tabletek 20 mg płace 125zł
To jest najtaniej. Taka apteka jest w Dąbrowie Górniczej ul. tysiąclecia 5 w Centrum tanich leków.
W Plejadzie w Sosonowcu możecie też kupić 30 tabletek za 79zł, dodatkowo dodają do tego pomadkę do ust lub krem.

----------


## Ventolin

Witam
Izotek przyjmuje od 3 dni, 2 tabletki 20mg dziennie wiec mam juz za soba ich 5. Dzisiaj od rana mam strasznie czerwona twarz i spieczone usta. Co polecacie do smarowania twarzy aby nie piekla i nie byla taka czerwona? Dosyc kiepsko to wyglada, jakbym byl sparzony sloncem, tylko ze jest grudzien  :Smile:  Do ust mam 3 rodzaje szminek wiec bedzie ok, ale co z twarza? Co polecacie? Mam Cetaphil MD, jednak nie wiem czy bedzie skuteczny i odpowiedni do tej kuracji. Licze na was, pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w trakcie kuracji izotekiem. teraz mam 17 lat a trądzik zaczął mi się już okolo 5 klasy podstawówki. najpierw były to małe zaskórniki a z czasem przeradzały się w wielkie góry z ropą na twarzy. największą przyczyną powstania trądziku u mnie był bardzo duży stres w życiu oraz podłoze genetyczne. próbowałam wielu maści, leków, żeli, mydeł a trądzik nie znikał. do tego od zawsze miałam rozszerzone pory oraz błyszczącą twarz. jezdzilam do poleconej dermatolog ktora uznala ze to trądzik różowaty, ki potzrebne bedzie dogłebne leczenie. nie chcialam sie najpierw podjąć kuracji izotekiem, poniewaz czytalam ze to bardzo silny lek a ja bylam bardzo mloda. wiec bralam inne leki m.i. Cyprest (tabletki antykoncepcyjne) oraz inne tabletki. jednak niewiele one pomogly wiec w kwietniu zdecydowalam sie na kuracje izotekiem. od tamtej pory biore kazdego dnia izotek i cyprest . poprawa jest bardzo duża, jednak blizny mi nie zniknęly. teraz smaruje twarz na noc taką specjalna pastą (ok.7,50 do zrobienia na zamowienie w kazdej aptece) pasta strasznie śmierdzi,  ale ma nacelu wyłagodzić na nacieki  na twarzy. jednak nie jestem zadowolona w 100% kuracja. przed kuracją ważylam 53 kilo wiec od kwietnia przytylam okolo 8 kilo (dermatolog powiedziała że to jednak jest wina CYPRESTU a nie IZOTEKU) ale przez izotek czesto boli mnie głowa, pogorszył mi się wzrok, oraz mam problem z koncentracją. każdy organizm jest inny i kazdy inaczej reaguje na ten lek. co pare miesiecy musze robic badania krwi, moczu- wszystko jest ok. 
tak wiec izotek jest dobrym lekiem poniewaz teraz wygladam bardziej podobnie do normalnej nastolatki, jednak jest bardzo drogi... na kuracje od kwietni wydalam prawie 1300 zl+cyprest i drobne problemy ze zmiana ksztaltu sylwetki. (mam takze niewielkie rozstepy na piersiach oraz pupie i celult na nogach). wybor nalezy do was. ale przy zaawansowanym trądziku nie warto wydawac kasy na żele i takie tam duperele, tylko skonsultowac sie z dermatologiem i podjąć się kuracji.

----------


## kolokol

kupie izotek , odbiór osobisty na śląsku lub wysyłka płatność przy odbiorze tylko w oryginalnych opakowaniach gg.45569920

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem że to może nie tutaj, ale chce tylko o coś zapytać. Miesiąc temu skończyłam brać tetralysal ( brałam to ponad 3 miesiące) byłam zadowolona, ale tylko kilka dni po zakończeniu bo to całe świanstwo wróciło. Miałam potem robione badania krwi i wyszło mi tylko 75 tys płytek krwi i rodzice i mój dermatolog sie wystaszyli. Chciałabym zacząć nowa terapię antybiotykową pewnie izotekiem . Jaki trzeba zachować odstęp między jedna serią antybiotyku a drugą , bo chodzę bardzo otrądzikowana a rodzice nie chcą ze mna jechać do lekarza bo mowią że to za wcześnie. acha i nie wiem czy te wyniki miały cos wspólnego a tetralysalem.

----------


## czadowna

Wiem że to może nie tutaj, ale chce tylko o coś zapytać. Miesiąc temu skończyłam brać tetralysal ( brałam to ponad 3 miesiące) byłam zadowolona, ale tylko kilka dni po zakończeniu bo to całe świanstwo wróciło. Miałam potem robione badania krwi i wyszło mi tylko 75 tys płytek krwi i rodzice i mój dermatolog sie wystaszyli. Chciałabym zacząć nowa terapię antybiotykową pewnie izotekiem . Jaki trzeba zachować odstęp między jedna serią antybiotyku a drugą , bo chodzę bardzo otrądzikowana a rodzice nie chcą ze mna jechać do lekarza bo mowią że to za wcześnie. acha i nie wiem czy te wyniki miały cos wspólnego a tetralysalem.

----------


## Elzbieta64

Witam. Mam do sprzedania Izotek 10mg -30kapsulek(45zl) oraz Izotek 20mg -30kapsulek(60zl). Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt tel. 502-602-708 ewentualnie prosze pisac na maila e.tatarczuch@interia.pl.

----------


## pattrycja

Kupię Izotek 20 mg, prosze o kontakt 514754783

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.  :Smile: 
Mam 16 lat i od miesiąca biorę izotek. Trądzik zaczął mi się odkąd miała pierwszą miesiączkę. Brałam antybiotyki, miałam różne żele i maści. No ale nic nie pomagało, więc mój dermatolog zaproponował mi właśnie izotek.  Na razie nie ma żadnych rezultów. No ale tak ma być. Najbardziej mam na twarzy a w szczególności  na czole i zastanawiam się czy zrobić sobie grzywkę. Mam wątpliwości co do tego, no bo nie wiem jak będę wyglądać. Siostra mi mówi żebym zrobiła no ale ja jakoś nie mogę się zdecydować. Mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie.. Jak myślicie zrobić sobie grzywkę.??;D

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Katowice i okolice! Sprzedam izotek. Opakowanie z apteki, nowe: 60 tabletek po 20 mg. Data ważności do 07/2014r

kontakt na maila: slodkiptys@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie izotek. 105959@wp.pl

----------


## ja.

...żeby wszystko było jasne i przejrzyste, a efekt widoczny, stworzyłam bloga, gdzie umieszczam swoje zdjęcia i spostrzeżenia , aktualnie jestem 2 miesiące po zakończeniu kuracji, efekt można zobaczyć www.pryszcz.blogspot.com, wcale długo nie trzeba było na niego czekać, jeśli masz pytania i wątpliwości, chętnie odpowiem, mogę również zamieścić twoją historię choroby, koniecznie ze zdjęciami. pozdrawiam  :Wink:  i 3mam kciuki za wszystkich walczących z problemem.

----------


## Iwa

Izotek w I-szej terapii brałam 1,5 roku. Niestety po pół roku od odstawienia trądzik wrócił.Działa spektakularnie choć w pierwszej terapii znacznie szybciej. Z tym,że niestety zaobserwowałam u siebie skutki uboczne w postaci pojawienia się nerwicy,bezsenności i lęków, których pomimo, iż jestem osobą nadpobudliwą,nigdy nie miałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik w dobrej cenie  :Smile:  Kontakt na mail (odbieram kilka razy dziennie): wojak1511@wp.pl Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, najchętniej z odbiorem osobistym w Warszawie. 

fructowo@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam izotex 10mg -30 tabletek oraz 20mg-30tabletek. w obu opakowaniach brakuje 2 tabletek. termin wążny. Cena 150+koszt wysyłki. tel 792-018-411

----------


## annaweronika

Witam, kupię izotek i jeśli ktoś posiada maść differine kontakt magdaanna1985@onet.pl   pozdrawiam

----------


## polly

Witam. Chętnie kupię izotek. Proszę o kontakt na adres e-mail: qolly@op.pl : )

----------


## eraonim

To udaj się do Apteki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam  :Smile:  Szukam izoteku 20mg taniej niż w aptece  :Wink:  wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miesiąc temu skończyłam ponad roczne leczenie lekiem Axotret!! i musze Wam powiedziec że jestem mega zadowolona!! ten lek to jak "Dar z niebios"  :Smile:  nic nie wyskakuje! nie sluchajcie tych kótrzy pisza o skutkach ubocznych bo skutki uboczne są przy stosowaniu każdego leku! kuracja jest długa i dosyc kosztowna ale naprawde wartoo!! polecam wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam straszny trądzik aktualnie biore antybiotyk Tetralysal juz 3 miesciace poprawa jest ale szału nie robi;/ mój dermatolog zaproponował mi Izotek ale boje się skutków ubocznych :Frown:  Mam pytanie czy po tym leku przybiera sie na wadze i czy powstaje aż taki wysyp pryszczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie przybiera się na wadze. co do skutków ubocznych, to  u mnie w początkowym okresie występowało krwawienie z nosa i przez cały okres przyjmowania leku suchość ust. Zalety leku przewyższają niedogodności spowodowane skutkami ubocznymi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek w dobrej cenie  :Smile:  kontakt: wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej ja bralam izotek 2 miesiace i bylo super pryszcze zeszly calkowicie lekarz  kazal  dalej brac ten lek  ale po 3 miesiacu cos zaczelo sie dziac zaczelam sikac krwia zzglosilam sie do lekarza kazal zaprzestac i zrobic rozne badania ale skutki uboczne nie ustapily zaczelam wymiotowac krwia i oddawac kau z krwia na badaniach  wyszlo ze przstala mi pracowac nerka ktora zreszta mi wycieli teraz zyje z jedna co prawda pryszczy juz nie mam ale nerki tez nie :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Do sprzedania posiadam izotek w dowolnej ilości. 
oferta aktualna non stop. proszę o kontakt na email
filip634@wp.pl

----------


## septimo

Witam,
mam otwarty, 30-gramowy, raz użyty LOCACID w żelu, 500 µg/g  - zostało 3/4.
niestety, uczuliło mnie, więc chętnie oddam gratis potrzebującej/emu
 :Smile:  septimo74@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam,
Monika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam izotek 20 mg 60 tabl 170 zl
agnieszkaaa.32@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub jego odpowiednik w korzystnej cenie  :Smile:  Kontakt: wojak1511@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam izotek 20 mg 30 tabletek za cenę 120  zł, wysyłam odrazu wiec na drugi dzien juz go masz! Sprawdzony przez wiele kobiet w Warszawie, które mnie dalej polecają. Cena jest wyższa gdyż ja tez musze mieć z tego korzyść. Pójście do lekarza i zrobienie badań wyniesie około 200 zł + zmarnowany czas! U mnie masz go natychmiast! Proszę pisac na email filip634@wp.pl przy większej ilości mozemy negocjować cenę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania izotek 20 mg 30 tabletek , zainteresowani pisac na maila szloneczkooo@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Izotek 20 mg 120 tabletek. Z przyczyn zdrowotnych musiałam przerwać kurację, posiadam paragon. Termin ważności lipiec 2014. Kontakt ka_ka254@wp.pl

----------


## SPRZEDAM IZOTEK

Mam do sprzedania IZOTEK, prosze o kontakt wmuchowska@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Izotek 20mg, 60 kapsułek. termin ważności to listopad 2014.

oddam za 110zł, do odbioru osobistego w Warszawie  :Smile: 

three.ambers@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub odpowiednik, najlepiej gdyby był możliwy odbiór osobisty w Warszawie, kontakt: figiel14@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zainteresowanych prosze o mail martusiazywiec@gmail.com ,leki sa z UK mnie już  pomogly a  mam jeszcze  parę opakowań ,terminy lekow to 2015 czerwiec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w temacie, proszę o kontakt pod adresem nonkonformistka123@o2.pl
Proszę od razu podać cenę z wysyłką i ilość leku. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marii1991

Kupię Izotek. Proszę o kontakt marii1991@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię izotek 20mg. Warszawa fria@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, proszę o kontakt         klaudia.magdalena@op.pl
może ktoś z Gdanska, zeby mozliwy był odbior osobisty?

----------


## dawid0320

Sprzedam 3 opakowania tabletek Izotek 20mg po 60 sztuk. 100zł/1op
Kontakt: tenisista_2007@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam IZOTEK 20mg, 30 tabletek za 110zł. Istnieje możliwość odbioru osobistego w Krakowie lub wysyłki.
e-mail: beatka0@autograf.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Izo 10 mg prosze o kontakt ronaldo88@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam 3 opakowania tabletek Izotek 20mg po 60 sztuk. 100zł/1op
> Kontakt: tenisista_2007@wp.pl


niestety Pan okazała się bardzo nieuczciwy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Michaalw123

Posiadam jedno opakowanie leku Izotek 60tbl 20mg. Cena 120zł. Kontakt: Michaal123@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie dajcie się nabrać na to ogłoszenie i pod żadnym pozorem nie róbcie żadnych transakcji z tym oszustem. Nic wam nie sprzeda bo nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
z przyczyn zdrowotnych musiałam zrezygnować z kuracji Izotekiem. Tym samym mam do sprzedania opakowanie Izotek 20g 60 tabletek (minus 7 tabletek). Dodatkowo gratis był do niego krem Elo baza, którego nie używałam więc dołączam gratis i szminka ochronna : )
Cena do zaproponowania. Kupiłam w bydgoskiej Albie za 149zł . Pozdrawiam

kontakt: martynawroblewska4@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich udzielających się na tym forum!
Zacznę od tego, że niedługo kończę 17lat i jak większości dzisiejszej młodzieży nęka mnie problem z trądzikiem (na twarzy, lub jak mi na plecach). Uprawiam sport codziennie, i bardzo często się pocę.. Problemy z wyskakującymi "syfami" na plecach zaczęły mi się od końca gimnazjum (teraz jestem w pierwszej klasie liceum), gdy codziennie miałem treningi 2 godzinne pod zamkniętym boiskiem, moje gruczoły potowe, coraz częściej się uwalniały.. Na początku były to pojedyncze syfki i nic sobie z nimi nie robiłem.. Mówiłem sobie "ehh.. to chyba normalne, wydusze i będzie wszystko dobrze" jednak z tygodnia na tydzień syfy zaczęły zajmować większą część moich górnych pleców.. Nadeszły wakacje i spróbowałem znany sposób wypalenia trądzika na słońcu.. No powiedzmy opalałem się kilka godzin dziennie i większość ładnie zaschła i zeszła. Powiedziałem sobie, że to już chyba koniec moich problemów.. Ależ wręcz przeciwnie, zaczęły one się na nowo naradzać, z większą intensywnością.. Porozmawiałem z rodzicami by iść po poradę do specjalisty. No to któregoś dnia się wybrałem.. Lekarz jak to lekarz dermatolog, zapisał na początku maści i jakieś płyny oraz antybiotyk w tabletkach. Przyjmowałem te leki codziennie przez miesiąc, a znacznych efektów nie było widać.. Przyszła kolejna wizyta, lekarz nie był zadowolony z rezultatów, i zaproponował mi zwalczenie trądzika z lekiem IZOTEK.. Miałem sobie przeczytać wszystko co związane z tym lekiem, jak działa, jakie skutki, ile trzeba czekac itd itd.. spojrzałem na to wasze forum, i jestem bardzo zadowolony z Waszych recenzji na temat kuracji z w.w lekiem. Teraz, aby muszę iść do apteki i zakupić lek. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko pójdzie po mojej myśli, i za kilka miesięcy pozbędę się problemów z trądzikiem. Będę co jakiś czas wysyłał wam krótkie wiadomości na temat postępów. Życzę wesołych i miłych świąt spędzonych w gronie rodzinnym i szczęśliwego nowego roku! 
PS. Moje postanowienie noworoczne to ZWALCZENIE TRĄDZIKA
Pozdrawiam Was  :Wink:

----------


## grzetyl

Powodzenia w zwalczaniu trądzika  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! 

moja skora ma skłonność do bliznowacenia ran, a wiadomo ze w tradziku wystepuja rany.
tak tez miałem tradzik na twarzy czole, styłu głowy na klatce i plecach. Tretrasyl nie momagał i zmieniłem dermatologa, który ten zastosował kuracje roczną, pamietam ze miesiecznie kupowałem 2 opakow- teraania po 20 mg, po poł roku dopiero  były widoczne i tradzik mi znikł i nie powróćił, a zakonczyłem kuracje 2 lata temu. przyznaje ze ten lek jest dobry ale jesli ktos ma bliznowiec to on zostaje a na plecach mam tego sporo. wiedziałem o tym i dr. mnie uswiadomił - teraz zostaje tylko krioterapia która tez kosztuje, trzeba kilka zabiegów by taki bliznowiec sie zminiejszył za jednym zabiegiem zamraza z około 5-8 zależy od ich wielkości, do tego ból podczas zabiegu (uczucie jakby ktos dotykał cie cienkim gorącym prętem a w rzeczwistości jest pret z azotem, gorsze w tym wszystkim jest to ze odczuwalny jest większy ból przez pół dnia gdy skóra sie odmraża- potworny ból i powstają duże pęcherze których nie należy usuwać, one same znikną po 2 tygodniach) jeden zabieg kosztował mnie 100zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! 
> 
> moja skora ma skłonność do bliznowacenia ran, a wiadomo ze w tradziku wystepuja rany.
> tak tez miałem tradzik na twarzy czole, styłu głowy na klatce i plecach. Tretrasyl nie momagał i zmieniłem dermatologa, który ten zastosował kuracje roczną, pamietam ze miesiecznie kupowałem 2 opakow-  IZOTEK po 20 mg, po poł roku dopiero  były widoczne i tradzik mi znikł i nie powróćił, a zakonczyłem kuracje 2 lata temu. przyznaje ze ten lek jest dobry ale jesli ktos ma bliznowiec to on zostaje a na plecach mam tego sporo. wiedziałem o tym i dr. mnie uswiadomił - teraz zostaje tylko krioterapia która tez kosztuje, trzeba kilka zabiegów by taki bliznowiec sie zminiejszył za jednym zabiegiem zamraza z około 5-8 zależy od ich wielkości, do tego ból podczas zabiegu (uczucie jakby ktos dotykał cie cienkim gorącym prętem a w rzeczwistości jest pret z azotem, gorsze w tym wszystkim jest to ze odczuwalny jest większy ból przez pół dnia gdy skóra sie odmraża- potworny ból i powstają duże pęcherze których nie należy usuwać, one same znikną po 2 tygodniach) jeden zabieg kosztował mnie 100zł


poprawa bledu

----------


## Karola12

> moja siostra brała izotek dość długo. skutki uboczne są, ale do przeżycia. za to cera - różnica diametralna!


Potwierdzam, działa. Sutku uboczne jakoś dało się z nimi żyć ale poprawa cery duża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek lub jego odpowiednik. Proszę śmiało pisać na maila aaa90210@wp.pl  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich Mam 17 lat
Ja z takim pewnym pytaniem, ostatnio mój dermatolog powiedział mi, że chciałby wypisać mi lek Izotek na trądzik, jednak ja boję się bardzo jego wziąć, ponieważ mam problemy z oczami, mam dużą wadę boję się czy nic się nie stanie ze wzrokiem, na codzień noszę soczewki i zastanawiam się, bo ponoć lek bardzo wysusza oczy, czy będe mogła nosić je nosić w trakcie kuracji, dlatego mam pytanie do osób które stosowały ten lek. Jak Wy przechodziliście tą terapię Izotekiem, jakie skutki uboczne mieliście? a tutaj pytanie do osób noszących soczewki kontaktowe, czy lek jakoś wpłynął, na to, że musieliście zrezygnować z soczewek? 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie xx

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc. Drugi raz przyjmuje Izotek w swoim zyciu, po pierwszej kuracji wszystko nawrociolo z podwona moca, lekarz leczyl mnie tetracyklina a na ulotce izoteku jest napisane ze nie mozna go stosowac, wiec teraz juz 6m-cykuracji za mna i sa efekty! Pytanie mije brzmi : czy komusz po powtorzonej serii powrocil tradzik?? Czy mam sie czego obawiac kiedy za jakis czas znow skoncze kuracje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam wszystkich Mam 17 lat
> Ja z takim pewnym pytaniem, ostatnio mój dermatolog powiedział mi, że chciałby wypisać mi lek Izotek na trądzik, jednak ja boję się bardzo jego wziąć, ponieważ mam problemy z oczami, mam dużą wadę boję się czy nic się nie stanie ze wzrokiem, na codzień noszę soczewki i zastanawiam się, bo ponoć lek bardzo wysusza oczy, czy będe mogła nosić je nosić w trakcie kuracji, dlatego mam pytanie do osób które stosowały ten lek. Jak Wy przechodziliście tą terapię Izotekiem, jakie skutki uboczne mieliście? a tutaj pytanie do osób noszących soczewki kontaktowe, czy lek jakoś wpłynął, na to, że musieliście zrezygnować z soczewek? 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie xx



Jesli odpowiednio bedziesz dbala o nawilzenie oczu kazdego dnia to nie bedzie to problemem u kazdego skutki uboczne tak naprawde sa inne, kazdy inaczej to przechodzi, ja suche oczka mialam ale tylko do pewnego moementu i bylo to calkowicie znosne i bylam w stanie nosic dalej soczewki choc czasem dla wlasnej wygody z nich rezygnowalam, zakladalam okulary. Ale co wazne... Jesli masz straszny tradzik to uwiez ze warto i nie przejmuj sie tym ze bedzie trzeba pdlozyc soczewki i zalozyc okulary, cos za cos. Osobiscie wole nosic okularki i nie miec tradziku niz chodzic w soczewkach i wstydzic sie swojej buzki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam kupie tabletki izotek kontakt pat211@wp.pl

----------


## Nokt

Interesuje mnie kupno leku izotek 60 tabletek x 20mg. Cena to powiedzmy 110-140 zl + przesylka. 

Mail: oderbox @ gmail . com

----------


## scherbatsky

Witam, kupie pilnie lek Izotek 10mg, prosze o kontakt. black_woman@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,
> do sprzedania posiadam izotek w dowolnej ilości. 
> Oferta aktualna non stop. Proszę o kontakt na email
> filip634@wp.pl


ten facet bierze kase a leku nie wysyla po dokonaniu przelewu na konto, mnie oszukał was tez moze uwaga wiec ostrzegam

----------


## klient

> Witam,
> Do sprzedania posiadam izotek w dowolnej ilości. 
> oferta aktualna non stop. proszę o kontakt na email
> filip634@wp.pl


Jak Ci człowieku nie wstyd!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie izotek lub jego odpowiednik ... prosze o kontakt  :Smile:  
Tel 660614856 lub xom@wp.pl  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Proponuje sie powaznie zastanowic zanim zdecydujecie sie na izotek.... skutki są naprawde poważne... wysuszenie ust czy nosa to jescze nic.... ale ma on rowniez powazny wpływ na stawy... mozna miec tez krwotoki z nosa.... mnie tez to przepisano.,... zmienilam dermatologa i mozna sie wyleczyc naprawde za grosze i bez zbednych skutków ubocznych


nie pieprz takich głupot nie ma alternatywy tylko izotek jest skuteczny. Syn brał różne kuracje m.inn. tetralysal ale nis mu nie popagało teraz od 3 miesiecy bierze izotek 1m-c 10 mg/dzien 2 m-c 20 mg 3 m-c 30 mg teraz bierze 40 mg/ dzień docelowo ma brac 50 mg przy wzdze 60 kg . Naprawdę rewelacja twarz ma już czystą tylko na plecach troche jeszcze wychodzą ropniaki. co miesiąc robi badanie krwi szczególnie cholesterol i mocznik i jest ok.co do wysuszania to tak trzeba smarować kremami nawilzającymi a  krew z nosa  zeczywiscie co jakiś czas mu idzie ale nie jest to szkodliwe .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam izotek 20 mg 60 tabl 170 zl
> agnieszkaaa.32@o2.pl


wsadz se w nos w aptekach kosztuje od 134 hehe naciągacz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie pieprz takich głupot nie ma alternatywy tylko izotek jest skuteczny. Syn brał różne kuracje m.inn. tetralysal ale nis mu nie popagało teraz od 3 miesiecy bierze izotek 1m-c 10 mg/dzien 2 m-c 20 mg 3 m-c 30 mg teraz bierze 40 mg/ dzień docelowo ma brac 50 mg przy wzdze 60 kg . Naprawdę rewelacja twarz ma już czystą tylko na plecach troche jeszcze wychodzą ropniaki. co miesiąc robi badanie krwi szczególnie cholesterol i mocznik i jest ok.co do wysuszania to tak trzeba smarować kremami nawilzającymi a  krew z nosa  zeczywiscie co jakiś czas mu idzie ale nie jest to szkodliwe .



PRAWDA!
Obecnie najsilniejszym i najlepszym lekiem na trądzik jest właśnie Izotek. Faszerowano mnie wieloma innymi tabletkami rowniez typu tetralysal, tetracyklina, differin itd, jednak nic nie pomagalo, kuracje izotekowa przechodze po raz drugi ale przynajmniej widac efekty i nie jestem zalamana z powodu swojego wygladu, tego co sie dzialo na mojej twarzy!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam kupie tabletki izotek kontakt pat211@wp.pl



Nie wiem czy juz kazdy z nas do tego doszedł ale jesli nie to warto o tym napisac, kochani duzo bardzie oplaca sie kupowac wieksze opakowania Izoteku kojarze ze za 60 placi sie o 20 zl wiecej niz za 30  :Smile:  Popytajcie w aptekach.
pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 20mg, 60 kapsułek, data ważności: kwiecień 2015. Cena: 136zł (plus ewentualne koszty przesyłaki).
bielakmalg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem zainteresowana zakupek tabletek izotek.  gg 15620240.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam do sprzedania izotek 20 mg 60 kapsułek termin ważności luty 2015 cena 149+ koszty przesy do tego dodam 30 kapsułek z poprzedniej paczki mi bardzo pomógł różnica diametralna   asiazaczek@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie w aptece izotek 20mg 60 sztuk kosztuje 99zł, więc to co proponujesz to lekka przesada,  a wis\adomo że bez zalecenia lekarza nikt sam sobie nie będzie aplikował

----------


## jurek77

Najpierw trzeba iść do lekarza i on oceni, czy w ogóle można podjać kurację...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą, IZOTEK to nie standardowy lek, dostępny bez recepty, to specyfik, który u każdego może działać inaczej, dlatego przed rozpoczęciem kuracji proszę o kontakt z lekarzem specjalistą. Myślę że do przemyślenia tej kwestii rozpocznijmy od przeczytania ulotki, ja do końca kuracji mam jeszcze 3 tabletki i już nie mogę się doczekać aby ich wybrać i chciałbym już o nim zapomnieć. Proszę o ROZWAGĘ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż 38 tabletek IZOTEK 20 mg za 50 zł +koszt przesyłki(około 5 zł) więcej informacji anetacepowska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochani, mam 32 lata, jestem młodą kobietą... z trądzikiem (poważnym). Brałam Roacutan czyli odpowiednik Izoteku. Po roku od odstawienia wszystko wróciło na nowo... Problemy ze zdrowiem pozostały. Oczywiście przeszłam wszelkie możliwe kuracje i nic. Dziś zmieniłam diametralnie swoją dietę, korzystam z naturalnych kosmtyków i robię masę innych rzeczy by poprawić wyglad skóry. Pracuję nad sobą w ten sposób od roku i efekty są niewiarygodnie dobre, choć dalekie od ideału. Proszę, zróbcie testy na nietolerancję pokarmową i odstawcie zakazane produkty na minimum 6 miesięcy. Gwarantuję, że zobaczycie poprawę. Wiem, że łatwiej wziąć tabletkę. Ale... po co? Jeśli wszystko wraca po zakończeniu kuracji. Być może nie u wszystkich, ale mnie to szczęście nie spotkało. Jem zgodnie z wynikami testów i jest to bardzo trudna dieta, ale tylko ona daje mi wymierny efekt. I co najważniejsze - wreszcie znalazłam przyczynę trądziku :Smile:  Nie mam nic wspólnego z reklamą ani farmakologią, nie chcę być posądzana o kryptoreklamę. Wypróbowałam na sobie i działa. Nikt o tym nie pisał, więc pomyślałam, że poddam temat pod Waszą rozwagę. Pamiętajcie, że testy na nietolerancję pokarmową nie są tym samym co alergia pokarmowa, ale znajdziecie wszystko w internecie. Powodzenia :Smile:

----------


## mala łodzianka

Witajcie, jestem tutaj nowa. Od tygodnia zaczęłam przyjmować lek Izoderm i postanowiłam tutaj umieścić coś na kształt swojego dziennika leczenia.

Przyjmuję 2 x 20 mg dziennie, ważę 53 kg. Terapia zaplanowana na 5 miesięcy.
Stan mojej skóry - nie jest bardzo zarażona ale z trądzikiem walczę od 10 lat bez przerw. Nie pamiętam w tym okresie bym chociaż przez chwilę miała czystą twarz, zawsze był tam trądzik. W końcu po wyrecytowaniu litanii leków, które już przyjmowałam, dermatolog powiedział - tylko izotek. Więc zaczęłam :Wink: 

Na dzień dobry zalecono mi zrobienie badań:
- morfologia
- cholesterol
- bilirubina
- Alat
- Aspat
- tróglicerydy (za całość w Łodzi zapłaciłam 50 zł)

Dodatkowo lekarz zlecił mi wykonanie szeregu badań ginekologicznych i hormonalnych, bo jak  powiedział – nawroty trądziku po izoteku występują w sytuacji, w której  problem trądziku nie wynika z zaburzeń samej skóry ale z innej części naszego organizmu (np. hormony) i dlatego pomimo stosowania zawsze skutecznego leczenia, należy sprawdzić czy powodem nie są te „inne” części i w razie konieczności – leczyć je by trądzik nie wrócił po jakimś czasie.

Badania mofrologii i cholesterolu mają być przeze mnie powtarzane początkowo co miesiąc, później co 1,5 mies.

Lek wykupiłam w cenie 98,90 zł (60 tabletek po 20 mg czyli dwa opakowania w cenie 98.90zł) w aptece internetowej  Mellisa w Łodzi.

Jak na razie zaobserwowałam łuszczenie skóry z całej twarzy i ust. Wygląda to jak schodzenie skóry po opalaniu. Już po kilku dniach widzę mniejszą ilość wyskakujących nowych pryszczy (od początku leczenia raptem 3 krosty, gdzie wcześniej już byłoby ich ok. 10). Skóra, która pokazuje się po łuszczeniu wygląda na dużo delikatniejszą, bardziej miękką, zaskórniki są mało widoczne ale też buzia wygląda na lekko zaczerwienioną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam IZOTEK 20 mg przez 2 miesiąca, leczenie miałam zaplanowana na 3 miesiące jeśli nie wyleczyłabym się do końca miało być przedłużone ale przerwałam i nigdy więcej tego leku nie będę stosować. Jeśli chodzi o trądzik tak widać różnicę ale jest pełno skutków ubocznych u mnie były to takie : bardzo sucha skóra na całym ciele, wysuszone i popękane usta, ogromne zajady, uczulenie która pojawiło się na policzkach i dekolcie czerwone place i małe czerwone krostki i straszne pieczenie. Kto decyduje się na ten lek niech dobrze przemyśli swoją decyzję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wsadz se w nos w aptekach kosztuje od 134 hehe naciągacz


W Łodzi można spoko kupić po 100 i jeszcze pomadka free:-)
szczegóły mail: picasso2@onet.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy ma ktoś na sprzedaz izotek lub odpowiednik? pozostałosci po kuracji itp? prosze o kontakt ;sevenrice@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kupuj tego bo to kompletnie bezużyteczny lek, odradzam, trądziku tym nie zwalczysz.

----------


## kojack

Zgadzam się nie am sensu się truć tym "lekiem".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Odkupię do kuracji podtrzymującej opakowanie 30 lub 60 tabletek po 20 mg.
mail: hunter168@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam odpowiednik Izoteku-Roaccutane,zostało mi 5 opakowan po 30 tabl.kontakt martusiazywiec@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania odpowiednik izoteku- aknenormin 90 kapsułek 20mg
alewandowska92@gmail.com

----------


## bobik

Witajcie. Niewątpliwie Izotek i jego odpowiedniki są lekami skutecznymi w ciężkich trądzikach i dają czasem rewelacyjne efekty; szczególnie jeśli porówna się ze skutecznością innych leków przeciwtrądzikowych. Ale niestety Izotek może bardzo źle wpłynąć na organizm. Z rzadka ludzie podczas kuracji nie mają efektów ubocznych, większość ma, czasem mniejsze, czasem większe. Chciałbym jednak zwrócić uwagę, że są też osoby, którym efekty uboczne pozostają po zakończeniu kuracji i nie mijają. Bywa, że ludzie tracą włosy, mają kłopoty ze stawami , oczami lub mają zniszczone usta. Oczywiście te przypadki zdarzają się rzadko, lecz nie tak rzadko jak to określa producent. Dużo osób chwali ten lek i poleca, ale są osoby, którym lek zabrał zdrowie i żałują, że go w ogóle brały. Dlatego też proszę was, abyście rozważyli wszelkie za i przeciw, zanim zdecydujecie się na kurację. Nie bez powodu producenci piszą, że lek można stosować w bardzo ciężkich i ciężkich postaciach trądziku, nie zaś przy średnich i łagodnych. I wtedy gdy już NIC innego nie pomaga. Ponadto poczytajcie sobie, jak duże są obostrzenia w stosowaniu leku w Stanach Zjednoczonych, dużo, dużo większe niż w Polsce. Dermatolodzy w Stanach zdają sobie sprawę z możliwych działań niepożądanych i rzadko przepisują ten lek pacjentom. 
Należy też zauważyć, że po Izoteku dość często zdarzają się nawroty choroby. Bywa też, że lek nie leczy trądziku całkowicie. Albo zamiast trądziku dostaje się specyficznego zapalenia mieszków włosowych, z którego bardzo trudno się wyleczyć. Czyli - zamienił stryjek siekierkę na kijek. A jak dojdą do tego naprawdę znaczne, nieprzemijające skutki uboczne (np. łysienie), to będziecie mieć do siebie żal, że zdecydowaliście się na leczenie Izotekiem.
Osobiście odradzam wam stosowanie Izoteku przy łagodnym i średnim trądziku. Skutki uboczne (w tym nieprzemijające) tego leku nie są wydumane! Bądźcie rozważni i ostrożni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam izotek prwie pół roku, na początku w ogóle mi nie pomagał. Dopiero później widziałam efekt....ALE trafiłam do szpitala. Organiz był takk osłabiony że nie poradził sobie z najbardziej spotykaną bakterią...dostałam sepsy i przy tym początek zapalenia opon mózgowych. Lekarze mowili ze to moze byl jednym z powodów osłabienia odporności i przez to ta choroba,oprócz tego moja wątroba była w słabym stanie... Ale nie tylko ja jestem ofiarą tego leku. Jadąc w karetce ratownik medyczny powiedział ze jego syn to brał i zaczęły mu nerki wysiadać. Innym przykładem jest znajoma która pomimo że wiedziała co mi się stała kontynuowała " leczenie". Ale nie długo bo zaczęła miec problem z sercem i z tego co wiem nadal ma pomimo że przerwała "leczenie". Należy wziąć tez po uwagę to że jeśli sie berze taki lek trzeba brać tabletki antykoncepcyjne ponieważ moze to uszkodzić płód, nawet po przerwani kuracji,do dwóch lat istnieje takie prawdopodobieństwo (lekarze oczywiście mało kiedy o tym mówią) ja się dowiedział od studentki medycyn. NIE BIERZCIE TEGO ŚWIŃSTWA. LEPIEJ WYLECZYĆ TRĄDZIK DIETĄ BO UWIERZCIE MI ,ŻE NAWET MAŁE ZMIANY W DIECIE POTRAFIĄ ZMIENIĆ WYGLĄD SKÓRY I POZBYĆ SIĘ NIECHCIANYCH ZMIAN NA SKÓRZE.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam nowe opakowanie Izotek 20 mg 60 kapsułek data ważności 07/2015 cena 100 zł oraz drugie bez lednego listka (50 kapsułek) cena 80 zł. Konstakt lucy_75@gazeta.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do sprzedania w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie odpowiendnik Izoteku 10mg 30 kapsułek kontakt evcia159@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek w dowolnej ilosci Prosze o kontak na maila 509 989 733

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek w dowolnej ilosci Prosze o kontakt pod numer tel 509 989 733

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam 24 kaps izotek 20 mg   gosia508@poczta.fm    35 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania odpowiednik izoteku- aknenormin 122 kapsułki 20mg
alewandowska92@gmail.com

----------


## anty

Nie kupujcie tego świństwa!!! ten lek możne i na chwile zwalczy problem ale będziecie mieć problemy ze zdrowiem !!! Ja po tym G****e trafiłam do szpitala...ratownik medyczny mówił mi ze jego syn miał problem z nerka i po tym, a moja koleżanka problem z sercem i mam do tej pory pomimo ze nie bierze  już tego pół roku !!! Poza tym trzeba uważać bardzo żeby nie zajść w ciąże nawet do 2 lat po braniu leków!! oprócz tego to oczywiście suche usta i  krew z nosa !! Przy tak dużej ilości wit. A jaki zawiera ten lek, to jest naprawdę niezdrowe dla organizmu!! Lepiej zrezygnować ze słodyczy i innych produktów,chodzić regularnie do kosmetyczki na oczyszczanie buzi i mieć problem z głowy i przy tym więcej pieniędzy w portfelu !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie. Dermatolog przypisał mi ten lek i bardzo biję się z myślami czy go wykupić (w sumie sama o niego prosiłam, nawet zrobiłam potrzebne badania krwi). Czytam fora i skutki uboczne, zwłaszcza te długofalowe mnie przerażają. Widzę też że mnóstwo osób odsprzedaje ten lek. Czy te osoby zaczęły kurację i mają skutki uboczne czy jaki jest powód?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Do sprzedania posiadam izotek 20 mg/30tabl.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam 
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Sprzedam izotek 20 mg/30tabl. 
Zainteresowanych zapraszam
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 20mg ,dwa opakowania po 30 tabletek. Cena 140 zl . Tel.693876555  . Lodz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 20 mg, 60 kapsulek, 120 zlotych, data wznosci 04/2015 
mail: organa69@wp.pl ,

----------


## kolesta

Zgadzam się i przyłączam. Ten lek to wielkie oszustwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi ten lek pomógł, nie wiem co od niego chcecie, fakt faktem tylko taki że nie mialem jakiegoś ogromnego problemu, 
wystarczyło mi ze wzielem sobie 3-4 tabletki codziennie po jednej, żeby miec problem z pryszczami przez 3 miesiące, i tak używałem tego leku i nic złego nie mogę o nim powiedzieć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek 20mg - cena nie gra roli. Proszę o kontakt: renia907@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!*
Mam do sprzedania AKNENORMIN 20mg 3blistry po 30szt. tj. 30 tabletek (pozostałości po kuracji).
Lek oryginalny kupiony w aptece.
zainteresowane osoby proszę pisać o kontakt :*
karolina.kurek1990@wp.pl*

----------


## Wika-latina

Ja walczę z trądzikiem różowatym od 3 lat. Chociaż jest to lekka forma trądziku, tylko  z punktowymi zmianami ropnymi.
Tak jak poprzednici-przeszlam 3krotnie kuracje Tetralysal, maśsci differin, epiduo,itp.
Dziś poszłam do innej dermatolog-proponuje Izotek.Ale musze wykonac jeszcze zlecene badania krwi.+ byłam u laryngologa tez dzis u jej męża zresztą w celu wykrycia czy nie jest to związane  z migdałkami. Faktycznie wyszło że są śr. wielkości z retencją ropną.(wskazanie-wycięcie).
Po badaniach znów się z nią skonsultuję i zobaczę co powie.
Czytając opinie, przeraziłam się Izoteku. To mocny lek , a skutki mogą być fatalne,  ztego co się dowiaduję,

heh co robić.

----------


## Wika-latina

Ja walczę z trądzikiem różowatym od 3 lat. Chociaż jest to lekka forma trądziku, tylko  z punktowymi zmianami ropnymi.
Tak jak poprzednici-przeszlam 3krotnie kuracje Tetralysal, maśsci differin, epiduo,itp.
Dziś poszłam do innej dermatolog-proponuje Izotek.Ale musze wykonac jeszcze zlecene badania krwi.+ byłam u laryngologa tez dzis u jej męża zresztą w celu wykrycia czy nie jest to związane  z migdałkami. Faktycznie wyszło że są śr. wielkości z retencją ropną.(wskazanie-wycięcie).
Po badaniach znów się z nią skonsultuję i zobaczę co powie.
Czytając opinie, przeraziłam się Izoteku. To mocny lek , a skutki mogą być fatalne,  ztego co się dowiaduję,

heh co robić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek 20 mg 60 tabletek w korzystnej cenie. niki2021@buziaczek.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię Izotek 20 mg 60 tabletek w korzystnej cenie. niki2021@buziaczek.pl


Mam do sprzedania Izotek 1 op. 30 szt. 20 mg (40 pln) pozostałość po zakończonej kuracji. Kontakt skarbek30@wp.pl

----------


## izoteczka

Skończyłam kurację Izotekiem. Pozostało mi pół dużego opakowania 30 tab 20 mg. Data ważności 07.2015. Cena 45 zł z przesyłką. Info p.lukijanczuk@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak Ci człowieku nie wstyd!
do wszystkich oszukanych przez Filip634
macie jakieś namiary ( dane identyfikacyjne , cokolwiek pesel, NIP, adres , nazwisko ) na tego ch..a to zrobimy z nim porządek ...  
Odpiszcie na forum !!!!

----------


## izoteczka

> Skończyłam kurację Izotekiem. Pozostało mi pół dużego opakowania 30 tab 20 mg. Data ważności 07.2015. Cena 45 zł z przesyłką. Info p.lukijanczuk@o2.pl


nieaktulane

----------


## jjjj

mam do sprzedania izotek 20 mg opak. 30kap.50 zł z przesyłką. Data waż.lipiec 2015 r. Kontakt jus87.87@wp.pl

----------


## jjjj

niekatualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bierze sie ten lek,to czy mozna przebywac na sloncu przez dluzszy czas??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek to kompletne nieporozumienie nie polecam.

----------


## hindi88

O mi ten lek kompletnie nie pomógł a mam po jego użyciu więcej problemów niż gdybym go w ogóle nie brała nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę izotek od 8 miesięcy i najlepszym kremem jest nivea, a na usta linomag albo maść nagietkowa, ewentualnie pomadka z neutrogeny. Najlepiej nie używać peelingów itd bo tylko podrażnią skórę.

----------


## dex

Biore izotek 37 dni jak na razie wszystko ładnie wychodzi.
Ze skutków ubocznych miałem suche usta,oczy( nosze soczewki to już całkiem) bóle pleców, klatki piersiowej, szybko sie meczę, lekkie wypadnie wlosow ktore po mniej wiecej tygodniu ustąpiło, łupież(bardzo sie na poczatku łuszczyla skóra z głowy) wysypka(coś jak pokrzywka, ustapiło już).
Przyjmuję dawkę 40mg, po pierwszym miesiącu trojglicerydy cholesterol calkowity podskoczyly calkiem sporo ale wszystko miesci sie normie, kolejna wizyta u dermatologa po 3 opakowaniu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Smieszą mnie te negatywne opinie o izotretynoinie , dzieciątka brały izo przez miesiac nastapil wysyp odstawily lek i sie dziwia czemu im nie pomogł ... kuracja izotretynoina to dluga droga , sam jestem w 51 dniu kuracji wysyp byl jakos w 20 dniu na dzien dzisiejszy skora wyglada naprawde okej oczywiscie do ideału daleko ale skronie i lewy policzek <tam mialem tego najmniej> znikło totalnie meczę sie z prawym polkiem i czołem bo tam tego badziewia mialem sporo z brodą nie mialem nigdy problemow , lek bardzo pomaga coprawda kosztem samopoczucia , wynyki badan mam okej , suche ustaj ak u kazdego jestem spiący i zmecozny przez 80 % dnia , ale dam rade to przezyc mam czeste bola zołądka biore osłone polprazol i ostanio mineło a bołe w skali 0/10 dalbym m 2 z skokami do 3 wiec niz powaznego tylko taki dyskomfort z uczuciem nudnosci, ostanio pojawily sie bole głowy równiez słabe i takie PSEUDO zawroty glowy np. przy stawaniu z krzesla tak lekko zaszumi w glowie i zaraz przejdzie ale da sie z tym zyc ostanio z rana strasznie mnie suszy i lekko piecze gardlo wiec chyba zaczyna sie suszyc gardlo ;C slyszalem , ze ten efekt uboczny nei chce ustapic po kuracji ;/ bole miesni ? NIE , bole stawow NIE , bole plecow ? tak przy wysiłku ja z czystego serca moge wam polecic ten lek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania opakowanie leku Izotek 20mg ( brak dwóch tabletek ) . Niestety musiałam odstawić lek.
Warszawa tel. 602 320 110

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jak Ci człowieku nie wstyd!
> do wszystkich oszukanych przez Filip634
> macie jakieś namiary ( dane identyfikacyjne , cokolwiek pesel, NIP, adres , nazwisko ) na tego ch..a to zrobimy z nim porządek ...  
> Odpiszcie na forum !!!!


Uważać na tego oszusta, kłamie , żąda kasy na poczatku a pozniej nie wysyła leku!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem gdzie wy kupujecie lek, chyba w internecie. Ja kupuje w aptece przy szpitalu i za 30 tab. 30mg płacę 40 zł. Kto płaci 100 zł.???? to chyba  ktoś was oszukuje.

----------


## Paulus3k

Hej! Właśnie skończyłam kurację IZOTEKIEM 20mg, kapsułki elastyczne. Ponieważ zostało mi trochę tabletek mogę odsprzedać komuś. Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt mailowy Norka9-18@o2.pl.

----------


## loopez7

Ten lek pomijając to że nie działa w żaden sposób na trądzik to jeszcze nieźle organizm zatruwa. I jeszcze jedno przeszłam całe leczenie.

----------


## perła22

Myślę że od tego mogłam sobie tak wątrobę rozwalić.

----------


## tomasoo

Sprzedam izotek 20mg, 30 kapsułek. Opakowanie nienapoczęte.
email: t602@wp.pl

----------


## BartoszGl

Musiałem przejść dwie kuracje Izotekiem. Bałem się, ale na szczęście nie miałem żadnych skutków ubocznych (oprócz zaczerwienienia twarzy od wysiłku i słońca i słabszej kondycji fizycznej), reszta była ok. Ważna w sumie, że pozbyłem się w końcu trądziku...  :Smile:

----------


## aniela.k

Kupię Izotek 1-3 opakowania, ile kto ma bo muszę przedłużyć kurację, zainteresowana jestem odbiorem w Krakowie. Kontakt: aniela.kowalska@interia.pl.

----------


## marie clare_

> Witam,
> co do Tetralysalu to leczyłem się tym antybiotykiem przez prawie 1,5 roku i zawsze w chwili odstawienia po niecałym tygodniu powracał trądzik różowaty. Teraz dermatolog przypisała mi Izotek i nie wiem jak ten lek zadziała u mnie, ważne żeby wogóle zadziałał  A propos ceny za Izotek. We Wrocławiu w jednej z aptek kupiłem ten lek za kwotę o której żadne z forumowiczów jeszcze nie pisało na tym forum, a mianowicie 163zł ! Dość drogo według mnie. Jeśli ktoś zna apteki we Wrocławiu gdzie można kupić ten lek taniej to bardzo proszę o podesłanie adresu. I jeszcze jedno pytanie: z jakim dermatologiem we Wrocku macie do czycnienia w leczeniu trądzika?
> Jeśli posiadacie jakieś wieści na temat tego leku jak i dermatologów to proszę pisać na mój adres email: modira@op.pl
> Pozdrawiam


Straszne  te  ceny ... W Radomiu  Izotek kupuję za 68 zł. B)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2 opakowania 20mg - po 30 szt - ważność do 11-2014 - cena 150 zł za 2 op.
jaroskocz@op.pl

----------


## doner

Kupie 3 opakowania izotek , po 60 tabletek  tylko odbiór osobisty Kraków , Rzeszów i okolice .. doner2@wp.pl kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Męczyłem się z trądzikiem ponad 6 lat.Chodziłem do lekarza ponoć "najlepszego" który przepisywał mi izotrexin(badziew totalny,nie polecam).Teraz biorę izotek od 5 miesięcy.poprawa nastąpiła już po 3 tygodniach.przez 2 mc brałem 40 mg, jednak lekarz zmniejszył dawkę do 30 mg ze względu na łuszczącą się skórę.Podczas przyjmowanie tego leku nie można się opalać ani przebywać za długo na słońcu (mogą wystąpić przebarwienia), nie można pić alkoholu(wątroba jest wystarczająco obciążona;alkohol wypłukuje lek z organizmu) i trzeba robić badania krwi(jeśli lekarz zleci).
Efekty uboczne:krwotoki z nosa,suche wargi,pięty,łokcie,bezsenność,zwiększony cholesterol, bóle głowy .
Długość leczenia zależy od wagi.
Jeśli łuszczy wam się skóra ,macie wysypkę i łupież to znak że macie za dużą dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek ! 
Jedyny lek który posiada czysty Retinol ! 
Znikają wszystkie pryszcze a dodatkowo wszystkie
zmarszczki pod oczami mi zniknęły. 
Posiadam opakowania po 20 mg / 30 sztuk. 
zapraszam ! Zaufanie to podstawa! 
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam na sprzedaż lek IZOTEK 20mg 60 kapsułek (całe nowe opakowanie) kupiłam niestety 1 za dużo, z terminem ważności 07/2015. Zapłaciłam 120 zł ale sprzedam go za 100 zł. Zainteresowanych odsyłam na maila: mysiunia_007@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek 20mg the.broken.dream@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek ! 
20 mg / 30 sztuk 
Oryginalny i ważny do 07/2015
Zapraszam ;-)
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Axotret - odpowiednik Izoteku
25 kapsułek 10mg
17 kapsułek 20mg
Termin ważności 05/2016
Cena 40zł, odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt - tyraela@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie izotek 10mg w dobrej cenie. ronaldo88@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie można kupic tanio Izotek w Rzeszowie? bo u mnie kosztuje 180 zł

----------


## gronka55

Ja bym sobie darował leczenie tym lekiem albo chociaż poczytał wcześniej co on powoduje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siemka ! :Smile:  

Mam pytanie. Skonczyłem braz IZOTEK jakieś 3 miesiace temu. I nie wiem czemu ale dalej robi mi się czerwona twarz. Np. jak ide do szkoły to jest twarz ok podczas lekcji albo jak wroce do domu i patrze do lustra to mam czerwona znow twarz choc nie jest mi goraco i nie czuje tego zebym mial czerwona  . Chciałbym sie dowiedziec czy wy tez mieliscie taki problem i jak go rozwiazac? co wplywa na te zaczerwienia :P prosze o odpowiedz

----------


## majunka

Ja brała ten lek mimo wątpliwości ,ale rzeczywiście pomogło. Brałam rok i z czasem wypryski znikały a nwoe się nie pojawiały. Wszystkim wahającym się mogę polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale miales tez zaczerwienia na twarzy ?

----------


## flexi22

Nie polecam tego badziewia jest wiele innych bezpiecznych leków. Po pierwsze poczytajcie sobie negatywne opinie o tym leku.

----------


## kimero

Witam miałem duże problemy z trądzikiem ale odkąd zacząłem brać izo nie poznałem twarzy tydzień po tygodniu twarz stawała się piękna, niestety po 4 miesiącach musiałem przerwać leczenie bo zacząłem dostawac bardzo dokuczajacych boli głowy

----------


## tulipan

Odradzam stosowanie izoteku chyba, że już w poważnych przypadkach. Brałam go i nie polecam. Trądzik wrócił po jakichś dwóch latach, a mnóstwo skutków ubocznych. Sucha skóra itp. Niestety również prowadzi do chorób, które mogą pojawić się po kuracji. Tak jak osoba wyżej pisała przy małym i średnim trądziku nie warto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam użytkownika izotek2014@wp.pl - sprzedającego Izotek, jest słowny, kontaktowy, po prostu bezpiecznie jest u niego kupować! Sama się u niego zaopatrtywałam :Smile: 
D.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie kupujcie tego świństwa!!! ten lek możne i na chwile zwalczy problem ale będziecie mieć problemy ze zdrowiem !!! Ja po tym G****e trafiłam do szpitala...ratownik medyczny mówił mi ze jego syn miał problem z nerka i po tym, a moja koleżanka problem z sercem i mam do tej pory pomimo ze nie bierze  już tego pół roku !!! Poza tym trzeba uważać bardzo żeby nie zajść w ciąże nawet do 2 lat po braniu leków!! oprócz tego to oczywiście suche usta i  krew z nosa !! Przy tak dużej ilości wit. A jaki zawiera ten lek, to jest naprawdę niezdrowe dla organizmu!! Lepiej zrezygnować ze słodyczy i innych produktów,chodzić regularnie do kosmetyczki na oczyszczanie buzi i mieć problem z głowy i przy tym więcej pieniędzy w portfelu !!!


Każdy kto decyduje się na terapię izotretynoiną jest poinformowany przez dermatologa o konsekwencjach. Jeżeli nie robi się badań w trakcie terapii to oczywiście, jak Pani można trafić do szpitala. Trzeba bardzo ścisłe przestrzegać zaleceń i dbać o siebie. Izotretynoina nie powoduje żadnych zmian na sercu! Prawdopodobnie przez przypadek w trakcie kuracji zostało to wykryte. Manualne oczyszczanie twarzy u kosmetyczki już dawno zostało zakazane w większości zachodnich krajów Europy. Powoduje powstawanie blizn i roznosi trądzik na zdrową skórę. Wyciskanie jest najgorszym rozwiązaniem, nawet w "sterylnym" gabinecie kosmetyczki. Proponuję zatem zmianę dermatologa, który nie poinstruował Pani jak należy o siebie dbać w trakcie kuracji. Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> siemka ! 
> 
> Mam pytanie. Skonczyłem braz IZOTEK jakieś 3 miesiace temu. I nie wiem czemu ale dalej robi mi się czerwona twarz. Np. jak ide do szkoły to jest twarz ok podczas lekcji albo jak wroce do domu i patrze do lustra to mam czerwona znow twarz choc nie jest mi goraco i nie czuje tego zebym mial czerwona  . Chciałbym sie dowiedziec czy wy tez mieliscie taki problem i jak go rozwiazac? co wplywa na te zaczerwienia :P prosze o odpowiedz


Musisz używać kremów z filtrami UV. Skóra po izotretynoinie jest bardzo wrażliwa na promienie UV. Kremów (najlepiej 30 lub 50) należy używać każdego dnia, 30 minut przed wyjściem nawet gdy jest zachmurzenie (promienie UV przechodzą przez chmury). To powinno pomóc, ja używam kremów UV non stop, jestem już 2 lata po kuracji i cera jest idealna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam 18 lat i od około 8 lat mam problemy z cerą. Mój trądzik dermatolog określa jako umiarkowany, raczej zaskórnikowy, ale te zaskórniki są dosłownie wszędzie, nie ma gładkiego miejsca na twarzy. Do tego w mniejszym stopniu wypryski, szczególnie na bokach policzków. Moja twarz niesamowicie się przetłuszcza, a pory na nosie i policzkach wyglądają raczej jak kratery.
Dodam, że dbam o skórę wręcz namiętnie, to w sumie jedno z moich hobby ;d Wygląd jest dla mnie bardzo ważny. To naprawdę frustrujące, kiedy ja tak się staram i wyglądam tragicznie, a inni moją piękną cerę bez żadnego wysiłku. No cóż, los jest przewrotny. Ale do rzeczy.
Próbowałam już różnych maści, nadtlenek benzoilu (bezacne, brevoxyl), retinoidy do smarowania (isotrexin) oraz kilka innych (np. davercin).
Wreszcie dermatolog przepisał mi Curacne, to mniej więcej to samo, co Izotek, mają tą samą substancję czynną. W sumie dochodzę do wniosku, że to zupełnie to samo, tylko Curacne jest znacząco droższe.
No i właśnie, dermatolog zalecił mi brać CO 2 DNI 5 mg. Czy to nie za mało? Nie pytał mnie również o wagę (waże 50 kg), a słyszałam, że kluczowa kwestia, to przyjęcie 130/150 na kg masy ciała. Kiedy zapytałam go, ile kuracja ma trwać, stwierdził, że nie wie.
Z drugiej strony ów dermatolog leczył Izotekiem moją siostrę przez rok i jakby nie patrzeć, wyleczył. I to na długo, bo siostra jest 3 lata po leczeniu i nawrotów brak.
I teraz pytanie. Czy mam może poradzić się innego dermatologa? Ktoś miał podobną sytuację? Nie chciałabym wyrzucać pieniędzy w błoto, to całe Curacne trochę kosztuje.
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź. Naprawdę trochę mnie to niepokoi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub axotret w dobrej cenie.

Proszę kontakt na mail: katarzyna.olos.7@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek lub axotret w dobrej cenie.

Proszę o kontakt na mail: katarzyna.olos.7@gmail.com

----------


## alfreda

Nie rozumiem jak takie leki jak ten mogą się dalej sprzedawać sokoro ich efektywność w działaniu jest żadna, chyba tylko dzięki ogromnej kasie na reklamę. Odradzam ten lek, naciąganie!

----------


## kenia

Bardzo odradzam, słaby lek.

----------


## kimero

Hej ja mam 23 lata brałem ten lek i pięknie  wyleczył mi trądzik a inne specyfiki nie dawały takich rezultatów teraz mam już dwa lata spokój jedynie jakie skutki miałem to bole głowy i suchosć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej! Po jakim czasie Izotek zaczyna działać? Biorę dwa tygodnie jak na razie zero oczekiwanego efektu za to ubocznych cała masa: ból oczu, bóle i zawroty głowy do tego totalnie siada mi psychika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Różnie to bywa. Ja zauważyłam poprawę dopiero w 5 miesiącu stosowania, za to od trzech lat mam idealną cerę. Moja koleżanka zauważyła poprawę po około 3 miesiącach, jeszcze inna po 2, także radzę uzbroić się w cierpliwość i przygotować się na wysoce prawdopodobne, początkowe pogorszenie.

----------


## kubusdow

Kupię Izotek 20 mg 60 tabletek mail kubusdow@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny, apteczny i sprawdzony przez wiele osob Izotek
zapraszam  :Wink: 
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## agatka7777

Odradzam izotec, miał mi pomóc i nie pomógł, kiepski lek.

----------


## gadeczka

kompletnie nieskuteczny, odradzam zakup

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Izotek 20mg/60. Potrzebuje kilka opakowan , cena za opakowanie 100 zlotych. Tylko wysylka za pobraniem. Prosze o kontakt na mail: matt-k@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam przepisany Izotek, brałem kilka lat temu jednak nie dokonczylem kuracji i tradfzik wrocil do tego stopnia ze teraz znow zaczynam brac. Mam przepisane opakowanie 60 tabletek 20mg, pytalem w 3 aptekach W SZCZECINIE o cene i wacha sie od 180-200zl ;/  A jak bralem 5 lat temu to takie opakowanie kosztowalo max 140zł. czy on faktycznie tak zdrozal, czy po prostu musze poszukac tanszej apteki? Moze ktos ma jakies namiary gdzie mozna tanio kupić? Prosze o odpowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Sprzedam oryginalny Izotek 20 mg opakowania po 30 lub 60 sztuk prosto z apteki. 
zapraszam izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## delfiniana

Na pewno nie leczy trądziku, brałam go dość długo i żadnych efektów. Jak ktoś chce szczegółów zapraszam do dyskusji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno nie leczy trądziku, brałam go dość długo i żadnych efektów. Jak ktoś chce szczegółów zapraszam do dyskusji.


Co masz na myśli mówiąc "długo"? Ja biorę już 9 miesięcy, poprawę zauważyłam dopiero w 5/6 miesiącu stosowania. Dzisiaj nie mam ani śladu trądziku, poza delikatnymi przebarwieniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Chcem kupić izotak - mój dermatolog jest na urlopie. Proszę o kontakt mailowy meri123meri@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupię Izotek, bądź jego odpowiednik w przystępnej cenie.
Proszę o kontakt na maila:
shadoweed111@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę izotek od 9-ciu miesięcy. Pierwsze efekty i ustąpienie objawów ubocznych po ok. 5-ciu miesiącach. Dziś już nie ma śladu (a walczyłem z nim 20 lat !!!). Początkującym życzę cierpliwości i wytrwałości choć trzeba pamiętać, że na ten lek każdy reaguje indywidualnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestr

Sprzedam LOCACID nowy nieużywany kontakt gwiazdonos666@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem zainteresowana kupnem leku Izotek, ewentualnie jego odpowiednikiem. Bardzo pilne. Proszę pisać na maila mielerek99@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałem się wypowiedzieć w temacie... Mam lat 27, 98 kg masy własnej. Całe życie męczyłem się z trądzikiem, nie pomagały cudowne maści od dermatologów, nie skutkowały także żadne wizyty w salonach kosmetycznych - zwykłe marnotrawstwo pieniędzy. Lekko ponad 3 miesiące temu wybrałem się do dermatologa z prośbą o wypisanie recepty na Izotek. Lekarz zrobił wielkie oczy i próbował mi to wyperswadować, ale się nie dałem  :Smile:  Zacząłem dawkowanie od 50mg/dobę (według zaleceń i ulotki jest to minimum w moim przypadku - 0,5-1mg/1kg). Wizyty kontrolne co dwa tygodnie z aktualnymi wynikami krwi (aspat, cholesterol + trójglicerydy, morfologia) i lekarz widząc moje dobre samopoczucie i wręcz książkowe wyniki nie bał się podnosić dość szybko dawki (co dwa tygodnie + 20mg/dobę). Ostatnio brałem 100mg/dobę w formie jednorazowej 5x20mg. Obecnie zażywam 120mg/dobę (co 12h 3x20mg) i czuję się świetnie; jest to co prawda powyżej zaleceń ulotki, ale lekarz stwierdził, że skoro mój organizm radzi sobie doskonale z tym lekiem to nie widzi przeszkód, żeby podnieść dawkę (wszak dawkę ustala się według indywidualnych potrzeb). Jedyne skutki uboczne, które odczuwam dość mocno to spierzchnięte usta (polecam pomadkę REGENERUM - działa cuda), dość mocno wysuszona skóra na całym ciele (codzienne nacieranie zwykłą oliwką dla niemowląt w zupełności pomaga w moim przypadku) i silnie łuszcząca się skóra twarzy - solidna warstwa kremu LIPOBASE (raz na kilka dni) pozostawiona na ok. 30 minut do całkowitego wchłonięcia działa cuda. Poza tym samopoczucie dobre, czasami oczy strasznie wysychają i pieką i czasami odczuwalna jest suchość nosa wewnątrz, ale zaopatrzony jestem awaryjnie w tzw. sztuczne łzy i żel nawilżający błonę śluzową. Wszystko to są tak naprawdę sprawy groszowe a pomagają przetrwać kurację. Dodam, że po pierwszej wizycie u lekarza przedstawiając mu cenę za lek zrobiliśmy mały trick - lekarz nie bał się wypisywać się większej ilości leku i zacząłem wykupywać w aptece opakowania 60kapsułek po 20mg. Są to największe z możliwych na rynku i kupując od razu takie opakowania dużo się zaoszczędzi. Przykładowo  - u mnie w aptece 2 opakowania kosztują ok. 315zł, ale farmaceuci są tak przemili, że naliczają dodatkowy rabat i koszta spadają do 280zł co w przeliczeniu za duże opakowanie daje 140zł 
(opakowanie 20mg w postaci 30kapsułek kosztuje normalnie ok. 90zł). Pozostaje kwestia dogadania się z lekarzem i trochę zaoszczędzimy. Za miesiąc kończę kurację i choć już widać zniewalające efekty to jednak kurację trzeba przeżyć do końca. Dla tych co zażywają - dawki poniżej 0,5mg/1kg są nieskuteczne, nie dajcie się zmanipulować, bo pociągnie to was po kosztach a efekt będzie chwilowy, trądzik powróci. Dla tych co chcą zażywać - nie ma się czego bać - dobrze zbilansowana dieta - zero alkoholu, zero napoi gazowanych i soków owocowych - bez tego da się żyć. Duże ilości wody i herbaty ziołowe w zupełności wystarczą. Przed zażyciem leku należy coś zjeść - najlepsze są małe, aczkolwiek uzbrojone w dużą ilość tłuszczów posiłki (w moim przypadku sprawdza się rewelacyjnie). Dodatkowo aktywny tryb życia, basen, rower, siłownia pomagają utrzymać dobrą formę + w miarę dużo snu. Poza tym to co wypisują w ulotkach - na prawdę nie ma się czego obawiać - owszem są skutki uboczne - tak jak w moim przypadku podałem powyżej, aczkolwiek zaburzenia psychiczne, stany depresyjne, próby samobójcze... jak dla mnie zwykła ściema - no chyba, że ktoś na prawdę jest słaby psychicznie i samo czytanie takich bredni już wprowadzić może człowieka w takie stany  :Smile:  Mimo wszystko życzę wszystkim powodzenia i wytrwałości w kuracji. Gdyby ktoś miał pytania to podaję kontakt: GG: 4597921

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na Karola Matuszczyka, to oszust. Żąda pieniędzy i zwodzi do samego końca a leku nie wysyła!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Jestem zainteresowana kupnem leku Izotek, ewentualnie jego odpowiednikiem. Bardzo pilne. Proszę pisać na maila mielerek99@op.pl


NIEAKTUALNE. Dzisiaj zaczynam kuracje, czasem zajrzę i opiszę jak wygląda moja kuracja. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam izotek. 
Oryginalny, apteczny. 
zapraszam
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 29 tabletek Izoteku 20 mg w cenie 35 zł. Kontakt: pinezka91@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w temacie. Kupię Izotek, Axotret, Actawen. Interesują mnie tylko tabletki 20 mg, potrzebuję ogólnie 120 tabletek po 20 mg.
Interesuje mnie odbiór osobisty w Warszawie/Ząbkach/Zielonce/Kobyłce/Wołominie. Nie preferuję raczej wysyłki ponieważ słyszałam o różnych oszustach.
Proszę pisać na maila: moniurasek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam mam przepisany Izotek, brałem kilka lat temu jednak nie dokonczylem kuracji i tradfzik wrocil do tego stopnia ze teraz znow zaczynam brac. Mam przepisane opakowanie 60 tabletek 20mg, pytalem w 3 aptekach W SZCZECINIE o cene i wacha sie od 180-200zl ;/  A jak bralem 5 lat temu to takie opakowanie kosztowalo max 140zł. czy on faktycznie tak zdrozal, czy po prostu musze poszukac tanszej apteki? Moze ktos ma jakies namiary gdzie mozna tanio kupić? Prosze o odpowiedz


Ja za takie opakowanie miesiąc temu zapłaciłam 99zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na pewno nie leczy trądziku, brałam go dość długo i żadnych efektów. Jak ktoś chce szczegółów zapraszam do dyskusji.


Chętnie się czegoś nowego dowiem. Moje pierwsze podejście do izoteku skończyło się porażką. Po dwóch tygodniach brania tego leku nabawiłam się zapalenia mięśnia barkowo - obojczykowo - sutkowego (skutek uboczny, o którym nie ma wzmianki w ulotce). Ale nie mam zamiaru się poddać, bo zauważyłam już pewne pozytywne zmiany. Jak dojdę do siebie wchodzę z mniejszą dawką (tak powiedział mój dermatolog). Zbyt długo się męczę z trądzikiem, żeby tak szybko zrezygnować. Czy ktoś miał podobny skutek uboczny?

----------


## filbuss22

No ja miałam potworne problemy z żołądkowe i czasami bolała mnie wątroba, na prawdę nie warto bo można się uszkodzić!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale wy gadacie głupoty !!!!
Nie pomaga.... To może się pochwalcie ile bierzecie ten lek ? Czy wy myślicie że po miesiącu będą mega efekty ?!
Ten lek powinno się stosować minimum pół roku !! Przy braniu 40mg dziennie kuracja powinna trwać 6-7 miesięcy, jak się bierze 20 mg dziennie to wiadomo - 2x dłużej. Co do bólów wątroby... Może na ten czas przestańcie żreć ciężkie rzeczy i bierzcie coś osłonowego na wątrobe np Hepatil Complex ? Alkohol też warto odstawić.
Krew mnie zalewa normalnie jak czytam te niektóre komentarze.
Kuracja wcale taka droga nie jest. Miesięczna kosztuje mnie 100 zł. Biorę Izotek już 4 miesiące i widzę poprawę od grudnia. Nie zauważyłam żeby od miesiąca może nawet dwóch coś mi wyskoczyło. Cera jest gładka, sucha (tzn nie przetłuszcza się, moja nawet nie jest przesuszona bo od początku kuracji nawilżam skórę twarzy i ust). Pozostały mi tylko blizny które też ciutkę się rozjaśniły. Naprawdę zanim zaczniecie brac ten lek poczytajcie naprawdę ile należy czekać na efekty i co musicie ograniczyć.
U niektórych ludzi po jakimś czasie - min rok - wraca trądzik choć już nie tak nasilony, wtedy najlepiej znowu powrócić do kuracji i podobno po tej 2 już nie ma się w ogóle problemów z trądzikiem. Zalecana dawka to 120-150 mg na kg masy ciała. Najlepiej wziąć 140 mg, wtedy jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo nawrotu.

----------


## moniurasek

Kupię Izotek, Axotret, Actawen i inne. Interesują mnie tylko tabletki 20 mg, potrzebuję ogólnie 120 tabletek po 20 mg.
Preferuję odbiór osobisty w W-wie albo wysyłkę za pobraniem - z uwagi na różnych oszustów...
Proszę pisać na maila: moniurasek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale wy gadacie głupoty !!!!
> Nie pomaga.... To może się pochwalcie ile bierzecie ten lek ? Czy wy myślicie że po miesiącu będą mega efekty ?!
> Ten lek powinno się stosować minimum pół roku !! Przy braniu 40mg dziennie kuracja powinna trwać 6-7 miesięcy, jak się bierze 20 mg dziennie to wiadomo - 2x dłużej. Co do bólów wątroby... Może na ten czas przestańcie żreć ciężkie rzeczy i bierzcie coś osłonowego na wątrobe np Hepatil Complex ? Alkohol też warto odstawić.
> Krew mnie zalewa normalnie jak czytam te niektóre komentarze.
> Kuracja wcale taka droga nie jest. Miesięczna kosztuje mnie 100 zł. Biorę Izotek już 4 miesiące i widzę poprawę od grudnia. Nie zauważyłam żeby od miesiąca może nawet dwóch coś mi wyskoczyło. Cera jest gładka, sucha (tzn nie przetłuszcza się, moja nawet nie jest przesuszona bo od początku kuracji nawilżam skórę twarzy i ust). Pozostały mi tylko blizny które też ciutkę się rozjaśniły. Naprawdę zanim zaczniecie brac ten lek poczytajcie naprawdę ile należy czekać na efekty i co musicie ograniczyć.
> U niektórych ludzi po jakimś czasie - min rok - wraca trądzik choć już nie tak nasilony, wtedy najlepiej znowu powrócić do kuracji i podobno po tej 2 już nie ma się w ogóle problemów z trądzikiem. Zalecana dawka to 120-150 mg na kg masy ciała. Najlepiej wziąć 140 mg, wtedy jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo nawrotu.


I nie masz żadnych poważnych skutków ubocznych? A masz jakiś pomysł na te paskudne blizny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nie masz żadnych poważnych skutków ubocznych? A masz jakiś pomysł na te paskudne blizny?


Jedyny mój skutek uboczny to hm... sucha skóra. Jak zaczęłam brać Izotek zauważyłam po chyba 2 tyg że cera zaczyna mniej sebum wydzielać, w sumie w cale no i usta szybko wysychały. Zanim zaczęłam brać Izotek czytałam dokładnie opinie, moja szwagierka też brała ten lek i 2 koleżanki także wiedziałam na co się piszę. Od pierwszego dnia nawilżam buzię kremem Cetaphil na przemian z Laroche Posay i czasem specjalnym masłem do ciała. Na usta polecam balsam Carmex (dostępny w każdym Rossmannie) albo Blistex Intensive. Głowa mnie nie boli, wątroba też nie... Moja koleżanka brała izotek 2x bo jej wrócił trądzik. Ale za 1 razem podobno uszkodziła wątrobę, tyle że ona piła dużo alkoholu a to wiadomo szkodzi. Ja staram się pić rzadko nawet nie przy każdej okazji, staram się jeść lżej. Biore 2 tabletki dziennie dodatkowo Hepatil Complex. Dermatolog ci nie powie że masz brać - ja się swojego pytałam a on że to pochodna witaminy A i nie ma potrzeby. Ale dowiedziałam się na forach i w aptece że nie zaszkodzi brać i biorę. A ja biorę dawkę wiekszą bo 40mg dziennie bo nie chcę brać w lato leku. Mam brać ogólnie 7 miesięcy, jeszcze mi zostały ok 3 miesiące.
Jeżeli chodzi o blizny to jest pare sposobów na pozbcie się ich tyle że z zabiegami trzeba poczekać min 6 miesięcy po zakończeniu leczenia. Zależy od głębokości blizn. Niektórzy polecają mikrodermabrazję, kwasy a inni na głębsze laserowe usuwanie blizn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jedyny mój skutek uboczny to hm... sucha skóra. Jak zaczęłam brać Izotek zauważyłam po chyba 2 tyg że cera zaczyna mniej sebum wydzielać, w sumie w cale no i usta szybko wysychały. Zanim zaczęłam brać Izotek czytałam dokładnie opinie, moja szwagierka też brała ten lek i 2 koleżanki także wiedziałam na co się piszę. Od pierwszego dnia nawilżam buzię kremem Cetaphil na przemian z Laroche Posay i czasem specjalnym masłem do ciała. Na usta polecam balsam Carmex (dostępny w każdym Rossmannie) albo Blistex Intensive. Głowa mnie nie boli, wątroba też nie... Moja koleżanka brała izotek 2x bo jej wrócił trądzik. Ale za 1 razem podobno uszkodziła wątrobę, tyle że ona piła dużo alkoholu a to wiadomo szkodzi. Ja staram się pić rzadko nawet nie przy każdej okazji, staram się jeść lżej. Biore 2 tabletki dziennie dodatkowo Hepatil Complex. Dermatolog ci nie powie że masz brać - ja się swojego pytałam a on że to pochodna witaminy A i nie ma potrzeby. Ale dowiedziałam się na forach i w aptece że nie zaszkodzi brać i biorę. A ja biorę dawkę wiekszą bo 40mg dziennie bo nie chcę brać w lato leku. Mam brać ogólnie 7 miesięcy, jeszcze mi zostały ok 3 miesiące.
> Jeżeli chodzi o blizny to jest pare sposobów na pozbcie się ich tyle że z zabiegami trzeba poczekać min 6 miesięcy po zakończeniu leczenia. Zależy od głębokości blizn. Niektórzy polecają mikrodermabrazję, kwasy a inni na głębsze laserowe usuwanie blizn.


Dzięki za informacje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzięki za informacje


Naprawdę jeżeli będziesz przestrzegać pewnych reguł będzie wszystko ok. Możesz dostać mniejszą dawkę i brać dłużej lek. Mi od razu przepisano większą dawkę 40mg dziennie. Najlepiej zacząć brać lek na jesień, nie będzie się płakać że w lato trzeba się chować przed słońcem gdy inni się w nim wręcz kąpią  :Smile:  
Należy pamiętać że przy braniu tego leku w czasie kuracji i miesiąc po nie należy się opalać ani na solarium ani na słońcu, także w czasie leczenia i ok pół roku po nie powinno się korzystać z zabiegów kosmetycznych (depilacja woskiem, laserowa, no i żadnych zabiegów na twarz oprócz maseczki nawilżającej  :Smile: )
Na początku brania leku trądzik może się nasilić ale to przechodzi. Warto się przemęczyć, ja rok rozważałam ponad czy podjąć się tego leczenia i nie żałuje. Brałam już wszystkie możliwe maści na trądzik które nie kiedy nie były wcale tańsze od miesięcznej kuracji Izotekiem.
Będziesz musiała też co miesiąc albo 2 powtarzać badania krwi. 
Polecam się na przyszłość  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Naprawdę jeżeli będziesz przestrzegać pewnych reguł będzie wszystko ok. Możesz dostać mniejszą dawkę i brać dłużej lek. Mi od razu przepisano większą dawkę 40mg dziennie. Najlepiej zacząć brać lek na jesień, nie będzie się płakać że w lato trzeba się chować przed słońcem gdy inni się w nim wręcz kąpią  
> Należy pamiętać że przy braniu tego leku w czasie kuracji i miesiąc po nie należy się opalać ani na solarium ani na słońcu, także w czasie leczenia i ok pół roku po nie powinno się korzystać z zabiegów kosmetycznych (depilacja woskiem, laserowa, no i żadnych zabiegów na twarz oprócz maseczki nawilżającej )
> Na początku brania leku trądzik może się nasilić ale to przechodzi. Warto się przemęczyć, ja rok rozważałam ponad czy podjąć się tego leczenia i nie żałuje. Brałam już wszystkie możliwe maści na trądzik które nie kiedy nie były wcale tańsze od miesięcznej kuracji Izotekiem.
> Będziesz musiała też co miesiąc albo 2 powtarzać badania krwi. 
> Polecam się na przyszłość


Zapomniałam jeszcze dodać że oczy też mogą się wysuszać więc polecam zakraplać oczy rano i wieczorem minimum. Raz zapomniałam dłuższy czas zakraplać i dostałam "zespołu suchego oka", ropa i te sprawy... 3 dni męki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapomniałam jeszcze dodać że oczy też mogą się wysuszać więc polecam zakraplać oczy rano i wieczorem minimum. Raz zapomniałam dłuższy czas zakraplać i dostałam "zespołu suchego oka", ropa i te sprawy... 3 dni męki.


Ja brałam 40mg dziennie ale jak pisałam dostałam zapalenia mięśnia i mam teraz przerwę. Już nie mogę się doczekać dalszego leczenia. Przestrzegam wszystkich zasad łącznie z alkoholem. Jestem przygotowana na te skutki uboczne, o których piszesz (zaopatrzyłam się w kremy, balsamy, krople). Nie przewidziałam jednak tego stanu zapalnego. Boję się, że może wrócić i znów będę musiała przerwać kurację  :Frown:  A męczę się z trądzikiem od wielu lat i też już wszyskie możliwe maści, antybiotyki itp. brałam bez większych rezultatów. Żałuję, że wcześniej nikt mi izoteku nie zaproponował. Dzięki za wsparcie  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja brałam 40mg dziennie ale jak pisałam dostałam zapalenia mięśnia i mam teraz przerwę. Już nie mogę się doczekać dalszego leczenia. Przestrzegam wszystkich zasad łącznie z alkoholem. Jestem przygotowana na te skutki uboczne, o których piszesz (zaopatrzyłam się w kremy, balsamy, krople). Nie przewidziałam jednak tego stanu zapalnego. Boję się, że może wrócić i znów będę musiała przerwać kurację  A męczę się z trądzikiem od wielu lat i też już wszyskie możliwe maści, antybiotyki itp. brałam bez większych rezultatów. Żałuję, że wcześniej nikt mi izoteku nie zaproponował. Dzięki za wsparcie  Pozdrawiam.


A to zapalenie mięścia od czego dostałaś ? Może trenowałaś czesto ? Słyszałam że powinno się ograniczyć sport podczas brania leku... 
No ja męczę się ok 5 lat z trądzikiem, a zaczęło się od 2 chamskich pryszczy... a tak to nie narzekałam, był zwykły młodzieńczy trądzik...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to zapalenie mięścia od czego dostałaś ? Może trenowałaś czesto ? Słyszałam że powinno się ograniczyć sport podczas brania leku... 
> No ja męczę się ok 5 lat z trądzikiem, a zaczęło się od 2 chamskich pryszczy... a tak to nie narzekałam, był zwykły młodzieńczy trądzik...


No ja młoda to już nie jestem (43 lata). Tymbardziej wkurzający jest ten trądzik. Zawsze miałam mniejsze lub większe z nim problemy. A od kilku lat strasznie mi się nasiliło. Zaatakowało mi dekolt, plecy, twarz a nawet już udo. A z tym trenowaniem to masz chyba rację. Cwiczę codziennie z Chodakowską, coprawda taki lajtowy program, ale jednak. Już córka m mówiła, żebym przestała ćwiczyć przez ten czas, gdy biorę izotek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No ja młoda to już nie jestem (43 lata). Tymbardziej wkurzający jest ten trądzik. Zawsze miałam mniejsze lub większe z nim problemy. A od kilku lat strasznie mi się nasiliło. Zaatakowało mi dekolt, plecy, twarz a nawet już udo. A z tym trenowaniem to masz chyba rację. Cwiczę codziennie z Chodakowską, coprawda taki lajtowy program, ale jednak. Już córka m mówiła, żebym przestała ćwiczyć przez ten czas, gdy biorę izotek.


Kurde kiedyś takich problemów nie było, nie było to wyobrażalne żeby po 30 r.ż mieć trądzik a teraz ? No ale jak mamy takie jedzenie... Warzywa i owoce pryskane jakimiś świństwami, szynka to już nie szynka. Żeby to "zdrowe" jedzenie jeszcze było tanie... Ja mam nadzieje że wylecze sobie ten trądzik już na amen. Same tabletki to jeszcze nie wielki koszt ale ja chodziłam prywatnie do lekarza i za badania krwi też płaciłam a niestety nie pracuje na stałe ;/ No ale też czytałam że jednak trądzik trzeba leczyć, że może być później tylko gorzej więc co zarobię dorywczo to odkładam i inwestuje w swoją twarz, bo tak naprawdę mam trądzik tylko na buzi, na policzkach i brodzie. Czoło jest czyste i całe ciało też.
Minęły już 4 miesiące mojego leczenia, jeszcze 3, oby było jeszcze lepiej. Nic mi juz nie wyskakuje ale chciałabym by blizny też się rozjaśniły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kurde kiedyś takich problemów nie było, nie było to wyobrażalne żeby po 30 r.ż mieć trądzik a teraz ? No ale jak mamy takie jedzenie... Warzywa i owoce pryskane jakimiś świństwami, szynka to już nie szynka. Żeby to "zdrowe" jedzenie jeszcze było tanie... Ja mam nadzieje że wylecze sobie ten trądzik już na amen. Same tabletki to jeszcze nie wielki koszt ale ja chodziłam prywatnie do lekarza i za badania krwi też płaciłam a niestety nie pracuje na stałe ;/ No ale też czytałam że jednak trądzik trzeba leczyć, że może być później tylko gorzej więc co zarobię dorywczo to odkładam i inwestuje w swoją twarz, bo tak naprawdę mam trądzik tylko na buzi, na policzkach i brodzie. Czoło jest czyste i całe ciało też.
> Minęły już 4 miesiące mojego leczenia, jeszcze 3, oby było jeszcze lepiej. Nic mi juz nie wyskakuje ale chciałabym by blizny też się rozjaśniły.


Podobno blizny po izoteku się spłycają i rozjaśniają. Może jeszcze wszystko przed Tobą  :Smile:  Mojej znajomej nawet zmarszczki się zmniejszyły i plamy bielacze zniknęły po izoteku. Ja zaczynam od nowa z mniejszą dawką - 20mg. Chciałabym już być na tym etapie co Ty. Lato i tak już mam zmarnowane  :Frown:  Ale co tam, mogę się pomęczyć nawet rok, byleby się tego świnstwa pozbyć raz na zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podobno blizny po izoteku się spłycają i rozjaśniają. Może jeszcze wszystko przed Tobą  Mojej znajomej nawet zmarszczki się zmniejszyły i plamy bielacze zniknęły po izoteku. Ja zaczynam od nowa z mniejszą dawką - 20mg. Chciałabym już być na tym etapie co Ty. Lato i tak już mam zmarnowane  Ale co tam, mogę się pomęczyć nawet rok, byleby się tego świnstwa pozbyć raz na zawsze.


Ja zauważyłam że blizny mi się trochę rozjaśniły i mam nadzieję że bardziej się rozjaśnią. W przyszłym roku chciałabym ich się pozbyć na amen u kosmetyczki albo dermatologa. Mi się nawet zaczęło wydawać że rozstępy na udach mi się spłyciły :|
Ja czekałam z leczeniem specjalnie do jesieni bo miałam zaplanowany wcześniej wyjazd nad morze i nie przeżyłabym gdybym się nie poopalała i nie pokąpała  :Smile: 
W trakcie kuracji polecam stosować maskę algową (taką w proszku) marki Bielenda. Jest to maska w sumie profesionalna którą używają kosmetyczki. Wystarczy ją nałożyć raz na tydzień. Skóra fajnie się nawilża. Cena na allegro ok 37 zł+przesyłka. Akurat miałam szczęście i dostałam 2 na urodziny  :Smile:  Zwykłą algową i arbuzową.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja zauważyłam że blizny mi się trochę rozjaśniły i mam nadzieję że bardziej się rozjaśnią. W przyszłym roku chciałabym ich się pozbyć na amen u kosmetyczki albo dermatologa. Mi się nawet zaczęło wydawać że rozstępy na udach mi się spłyciły :|
> Ja czekałam z leczeniem specjalnie do jesieni bo miałam zaplanowany wcześniej wyjazd nad morze i nie przeżyłabym gdybym się nie poopalała i nie pokąpała 
> W trakcie kuracji polecam stosować maskę algową (taką w proszku) marki Bielenda. Jest to maska w sumie profesionalna którą używają kosmetyczki. Wystarczy ją nałożyć raz na tydzień. Skóra fajnie się nawilża. Cena na allegro ok 37 zł+przesyłka. Akurat miałam szczęście i dostałam 2 na urodziny  Zwykłą algową i arbuzową.


Też chciałam zacząć jesienią, ale nie dogadałam sie z dermatologiem. Musiałam iść do ginekologa po zaświadczenie, że nie jestem w ciąży i zabezpieczyć się antykoncwpcyjnie i dopiero po kolejnym cyklu rozpocząć leczenie izotekiem. więc miałam długi poślizg. Też mam zaplanowany wyjazd wakacyjny i nie wiem jak zniosę siedzenie pod parasolem jak starsza pani  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I nie masz żadnych poważnych skutków ubocznych? A masz jakiś pomysł na te paskudne blizny?


kuracji  dermatolog da ci jakiś maść na blizny czy krem ja miałem od wyciskania ale dostałem już nie pamietam co ale wiem ze mi pomogły

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
kupię izotek lub odpowiednik 20mg
dziki04@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam kiedyś krem na blizny No Scar ale mi nie pomógł. Lepsze efekty dają kwasy i usuwanie laserowe. Jak skończę kurację to po paru miesiącach pójdę na zabiegi, akurat na następną zimę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam kiedyś krem na blizny No Scar ale mi nie pomógł. Lepsze efekty dają kwasy i usuwanie laserowe. Jak skończę kurację to po paru miesiącach pójdę na zabiegi, akurat na następną zimę.


Miałam kiedyś usuwane plamy na twarzy kwasami u specjalisty - pani dr dermat. Pierwszy zabieg (100zł) nie przyniósł żadnych efektów, więc pani doktor za drugim razem (200zł) podwójnie nałożyła kwas. Tak mnie urządziła, że zostały mi okropne blizny pozabiegowe. Sprowadzałam specjalną maść z Niemiec ( nie dostępna w naszych aptekach) na te blizny i walczyłam z nimi kika miesięcy. Nigdy więcej żadnych kwasów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Czy przy Izoteku można brać leki na katar, z pseudoefedryną, oraz  leki na biegunkę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochani, ja długo zwlekałam i zastanawiałam się nad leczeniem córki Izotekiem. Teraz wiem że za długo, ona cierpiała i męczyła się patrząc na zapryszczałą twarz w lustrze, a ja rozmyślałam nad jej problemem. Ale udało się i radość życia córci wróciła, a wszystko dzięki kuracji Izotek. Teraz mogę tylko podpowiedzieć innym, kuracja jest skuteczna i warto sobie pomóc  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kochani, ja długo zwlekałam i zastanawiałam się nad leczeniem córki Izotekiem. Teraz wiem że za długo, ona cierpiała i męczyła się patrząc na zapryszczałą twarz w lustrze, a ja rozmyślałam nad jej problemem. Ale udało się i radość życia córci wróciła, a wszystko dzięki kuracji Izotek. Teraz mogę tylko podpowiedzieć innym, kuracja jest skuteczna i warto sobie pomóc


A jak długo trwała kuracja, w jakej dawce i czy wystąpiły skutki uboczne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zażywałam IZOTEK 2 RAZY  opis mojej kuracji  oraz ZDJĘCIA na moim blogu zaakceptujtojakajestes.blogspot.com

Proszę w trosce o wasze zdrowie... PRZECZYTAJCIE !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na moim blogu znajdziecie zdjęcie z kuracji i po  : zaakceptujtojakajestes kropka blogspot kropka com 
Stosowałam go w grudniu lub listopadzie 2011 roku . przez ok. 7 miesięcy 

efekty uboczne które miałam to :

suchość oczu,ust,skóry,włosów

moja cera była w fatalnym stanie, natomiast  po kuracji na mojej twarzy nie było żadnego pryszcza .

Zostały tylko blizny i bardzo wrażliwa skóra, w jednym momencie potrafiłam być cała czerwona jak burak .

Po ok. 4 miesiącach trądzik wrócił, ale nie aż w tak wielkim stopniu jak przed stosowaniem .

Z czasem  było go coraz więcej.

Rok 2014 r. był powtórką z rozrywki,a może było i nawet gorzej niż w 2012 r.

Zdecydowałam się pójść do dermatologa polecił mi bym powtórzyła kurację IZOTEKIEM.

Miałam wątpliwości i spytałam czy  po tym leku nie będę mieć żadnych komplikacji  podczas ciąży, Lekarz powiedział mi, że ten lek znika w ciągu miesiąca od zaprzestania jego stosowania i że jej pacjentki  normalnie rodziły zdrowe dzieci.

Podpisałam umowę . Izotek miałam zażywać od października do maja.

W grudniu szczypały mnie oczy więc dermatolog powiedziała,żebym brała tabletki co drugi dzień do czasu wizyty u okulisty bo,  okulista może  kazać mi odstawić tabletki . Tak też zrobiłam. Okazało się w grudniu ,że mam zapalenie spojówek . Przepisał mi krople i po około tygodniu na kontroli stwierdził ,że już jest dobrze. W styczniu dermatolog zwiększyła mi dawkę leku ,kiedy byłam w szkole nie mogłam wytrzymać, oczy tak mnie bolały jakby ktoś mi je gniótł, szczypały mnie i miałam ciemne plamy przed oczami .

27 stycznia odstawiłam tabletki.
Ostatnio  moja siostra rozmawiała z farmaceutką, która przyszła do fryzjera i powiedziała, że jej córka również ma trądzik i że ona by jej nigdy tego leku nie podała, bo  nie jest on jeszcze do końca  przebadany, bo kobiety po nim nie rodziły . Doradziła  mojej siostrze, że powinnam pić ziołowe herbaty . 
 Dzisiaj rozmawiałam z nauczycielką biologii , która powiedziała,że ten zna osoby które po kuracji tym lekiem były bezpłodne, również czytała na zagranicznych stronach o tym, że ten lek inne kraje wycofują, bo dzieci rodzą się chore, również i ja czytałam o tym ze  ktoś popełnił samobójstwo .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Na moim blogu znajdziecie zdjęcie z kuracji i po  : zaakceptujtojakajestes kropka blogspot kropka com 
> Stosowałam go w grudniu lub listopadzie 2011 roku . przez ok. 7 miesięcy 
> 
> efekty uboczne które miałam to :
> 
> suchość oczu,ust,skóry,włosów
> 
> moja cera była w fatalnym stanie, natomiast  po kuracji na mojej twarzy nie było żadnego pryszcza .
> 
> ...


Jednak Izotek Ci pomógł, bo piszesz na blogu, że aktualnie nie masz trądziku. Więc dlaczego odradzasz innym?

----------


## hebelka33

Czemu odradza? Czytałaś ulotkę tego leku? Skutki uboczne? Głosy ludzi na tym forum i innych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czemu odradza? Czytałaś ulotkę tego leku? Skutki uboczne? Głosy ludzi na tym forum i innych?


Każdy jeden lek ma skutki uboczne. A widziałaś zdjęcia tej dziewczyny na blogu przed kuracją? A jednak jej izotek pomógł.Więc chyba jest zadowolona z efektów ? Poza tym stosowała go dwa razy, więc wie co robiła i jakie ma skutki uboczne. Niech więc innych nie zniechęca! Ten lek nie jest na każdy rodzaj trądziku (kilka pryszczy na twarzy), tylko na ekstremalne sytuacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Izoteku. W każdym z opakowań znajduje się 60 tabletek po 20 mg. Izotek ma krótki termin ważności, bo do 07/2015. Pozostał mi po kuracji i przeleżał pewien czas w szufladzie. Sprzedam tanio 130 zł za jedno opakowanie. O kontakt proszę na maila: tomek4200@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania dwa opakowania Izoteku. W każdym z opakowań znajduje się 60 tabletek po 20 mg. Izotek ma krótki termin ważności, bo do 07/2015. Pozostał mi po kuracji i przeleżał pewien czas w szufladzie. Sprzedam tanio 130 zł za jedno opakowanie. O kontakt proszę na maila: tomek4200@interia.eu


Tanio?? Ja za takie opakowanie płacę 99zł plus balsam do ust gratis.

----------


## lobo1

witam, jakby komuś się przydał lek to miałbym   Izotek 60 kaps x 20 mg,   w razie zainteresowania proszę o kontakt mailowy rozanskii41@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam izotek 10 mg 30tabletek za 50zł przesyłka 6 zł list polecony prorytet zainteresowne osoby prosze pisac inna225@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tanio orginalny izotek 20mg.. mogę wysłać przy samej zaliczce ... dobry lek polecam wszystkim ja juz lipy nie mam i nie potrzebuje a pare saszetek zostało info email tomekgoralski223@wp.pl - bez spacji koncowka
+ wysyłka poleconym 10 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tanio orginalny izotek 20mg.. mogę wysłać przy samej zaliczce ... dobry lek polecam wszystkim ja juz lipy nie mam i nie potrzebuje a pare saszetek zostało info email tomekgoralski223@wp.pl - 30zł mysle ze bedzie ok za 30szt...  2 opakowania mi zostały

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam 2 opakowania IZOTEK-u po 60 tabletek 20 mg w każdym z datą ważności do 07/2015. Sprzedam każde z opakowań w cenie 130 zł.  Informacja na maila : tomek4200@interia.eu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tanio 20mg izoteku, zostało z kuracji .                  maja.czajka1993@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie izotek/curacne 20mg lub 40mg michal07901@wp.pl najlepiej odbiór osobisty. Pilne

----------


## markson33

Szukając rzetelnych informacji na temat działania i skuteczności leków warto zajrzeć tu znamlek.pl. Tam internauci zamieszczają swoje opinie na temat preparatów, które przetestowały na sobie. Znajdziesz tam informacje nie tylko o lekach czy suplementach diety ale nawet o wielu popularnych kosmetykach. Moim zdaniem warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś ma do sprzedania 1-2 blistry Izoteku ? 20 mg tabletki ? Interesuja mnie osoby z Warszawy.
proszę pisać na maila: moniurasek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Izotek ,preferuje wysyłkę za pobraniem z racji na oszustów.

noras3121@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Szukając rzetelnych informacji na temat działania i skuteczności leków warto zajrzeć tu znamlek.pl. Tam internauci zamieszczają swoje opinie na temat preparatów, które przetestowały na sobie. Znajdziesz tam informacje nie tylko o lekach czy suplementach diety ale nawet o wielu popularnych kosmetykach. Moim zdaniem warto.


Szkoda tylko, że na temat izoteku zero informacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, został mi lek Izotek, postać leku to 60 kaps x 20 mg. sprzedam, proszę o kontakt na maila krzysztofkw48@o2.pl

----------


## klikensa01

Nigdy bym tego nie kupiła, bardzo odradzam ten lek potrafi tylko dobrze namieszać w organizmie. Jest wiele takich które są bezpieczniejsze niż ten.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy bym tego nie kupiła, bardzo odradzam ten lek potrafi tylko dobrze namieszać w organizmie. Jest wiele takich które są bezpieczniejsze niż ten.


Wiele? Na przykład jakie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy bym tego nie kupiła, bardzo odradzam ten lek potrafi tylko dobrze namieszać w organizmie. Jest wiele takich które są bezpieczniejsze niż ten.


A Tobie  w jaki sposób namieszał? Może jakieś fakty, szczegóły , a nie tylko puste słowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nigdy bym tego nie kupiła, bardzo odradzam ten lek potrafi tylko dobrze namieszać w organizmie. Jest wiele takich które są bezpieczniejsze niż ten.


Może jakieś konkrety, a nie tylko nie bo nie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć.. Widze, że dużo tutaj piszecie różnych rzeczy na temat izoteku. Potrzebuję porady i zastanawiam sie czy ktoś jeszcze zmaga sie z takimi bólami głowy jak ja... Biorę Izotek od 4 miesięcy, zostałomi jeszcze kilka tabletek z 4 opakowania, ale od jakiegoś czasu boli mnie głowa.. Nawet nie potrafie tego opisać.. to jest taki  dziwny bój. Tak naprawdę to odczuwam różne bóle.. I nie wiem co robić.. Byłam u dermatologa i teraz zmniejszyłam dawkę, ale boję się że to nie ustanie.. Czuję jakby uciski, kłucia, ale szczególnie coś w stylu ucisku albo dziwny  ból głowy  na górze 
(nie wiem jak inaczej to opisać). Czasami wydaje mi się, sie czyje ciśnienie w głowie.. Nie bardzo wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić i naprawdę zaczynam się bać.. Raz myślałam, że zemdleje.. Teraz boję się nawet chodzić do szkoły i w ogóle wychodzić z domu, żeby nie zasłabnąć czy coś w tym stylu.. Oprócz bólów głowy mam oczywiście suchą skóre i usta, ale nie przeszkadza mi to az tak bardzo... Pomocy

Osoby, które sie zastanawiają nad tym lekiem, a nie mają aż tak strasznych problemów, nie radze zażywania tego leku.. Ja popełniłam taki błąd, że nie czytałam nic na forach... Bo mówi się "że głupoty ludzie piszą", ale teraz już nie zdecydowałabym się na Izotek..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć.. Widze, że dużo tutaj piszecie różnych rzeczy na temat izoteku. Potrzebuję porady i zastanawiam sie czy ktoś jeszcze zmaga sie z takimi bólami głowy jak ja... Biorę Izotek od 4 miesięcy, zostałomi jeszcze kilka tabletek z 4 opakowania, ale od jakiegoś czasu boli mnie głowa.. Nawet nie potrafie tego opisać.. to jest taki  dziwny bój. Tak naprawdę to odczuwam różne bóle.. I nie wiem co robić.. Byłam u dermatologa i teraz zmniejszyłam dawkę, ale boję się że to nie ustanie.. Czuję jakby uciski, kłucia, ale szczególnie coś w stylu ucisku albo dziwny  ból głowy  na górze 
> (nie wiem jak inaczej to opisać). Czasami wydaje mi się, sie czyje ciśnienie w głowie.. Nie bardzo wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić i naprawdę zaczynam się bać.. Raz myślałam, że zemdleje.. Teraz boję się nawet chodzić do szkoły i w ogóle wychodzić z domu, żeby nie zasłabnąć czy coś w tym stylu.. Oprócz bólów głowy mam oczywiście suchą skóre i usta, ale nie przeszkadza mi to az tak bardzo... Pomocy
> 
> Osoby, które sie zastanawiają nad tym lekiem, a nie mają aż tak strasznych problemów, nie radze zażywania tego leku.. Ja popełniłam taki błąd, że nie czytałam nic na forach... Bo mówi się "że głupoty ludzie piszą", ale teraz już nie zdecydowałabym się na Izotek..


Ja bym przerwała leczenie, skoro zmniejszenie dawki nie pomogło. W ulotce jest napisane, że "w przypadku wystąpienia przedłużającego się bólu głowy itd... natychmiast przerwać kurację..." Dziwię się lekarzowi, że tak nie zdecydował. Doczytaj sobie dokładnie ulotkę. A jak efekty, są widoczne? Jak długo jeszcze miała trwać kuracja? Ja też mam różne dolegliwości, ale nie dotyczą one głowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym przerwała leczenie, skoro zmniejszenie dawki nie pomogło. W ulotce jest napisane, że "w przypadku wystąpienia przedłużającego się bólu głowy itd... natychmiast przerwać kurację..." Dziwię się lekarzowi, że tak nie zdecydował. Doczytaj sobie dokładnie ulotkę. A jak efekty, są widoczne? Jak długo jeszcze miała trwać kuracja? Ja też mam różne dolegliwości, ale nie dotyczą one głowy.

Tzn. zmniejszoną dawkę biorę dopiero od 2 dni.. No efekty już jakieś są, ale całkiem czystej twarzy nie mam, wciąż wyskakuje coś..   A ile u mnie kuracja ma trwać to nie wiem, lekarz mi nie powiedział.. Pewnie aż mi wyczyści twarz..
Ale ja po prostu sama zaczynam się już bać.. Bo jakaś tam sucha skóra, czy naprawdę suche usta mi nie przeszkadzają..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja bym przerwała leczenie, skoro zmniejszenie dawki nie pomogło. W ulotce jest napisane, że "w przypadku wystąpienia przedłużającego się bólu głowy itd... natychmiast przerwać kurację..." Dziwię się lekarzowi, że tak nie zdecydował. Doczytaj sobie dokładnie ulotkę. A jak efekty, są widoczne? Jak długo jeszcze miała trwać kuracja? Ja też mam różne dolegliwości, ale nie dotyczą one głowy.
> 
> Tzn. zmniejszoną dawkę biorę dopiero od 2 dni.. No efekty już jakieś są, ale całkiem czystej twarzy nie mam, wciąż wyskakuje coś..   A ile u mnie kuracja ma trwać to nie wiem, lekarz mi nie powiedział.. Pewnie aż mi wyczyści twarz..
> Ale ja po prostu sama zaczynam się już bać.. Bo jakaś tam sucha skóra, czy naprawdę suche usta mi nie przeszkadzają..


To podobnie jak u mnie, suche usta to pikuś. To poczekaj jeszcze kilka dni i zobaczysz czy bóle ustąpią. Jeśli nie to przerwij na kilka dni i po ustąpieniu zacznij brać zmniejszoną dawkę. Ja brałam dwie tabletki dziennie, musiałam przerwać leczenie na 9 dni, ponieważ strasznie bolały mnie mięśnie i stawy. Weszłam z jedną tabletką i tak już zostałam. Próbowałam brać dwie, ale natychmiast bóle się nasiliły i zrezygnowałam. Cały czas się męczę, ale na granicy wytrzymałości. Wolę, żeby kuracja trwała dłużej, niż mam zupełnie z niej zrezygnować. Narazie się nie poddaję, choć po trzech miesiącach efekty są marne. Ale mam już serdecznie dość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To podobnie jak u mnie, suche usta to pikuś. To poczekaj jeszcze kilka dni i zobaczysz czy bóle ustąpią. Jeśli nie to przerwij na kilka dni i po ustąpieniu zacznij brać zmniejszoną dawkę. Ja brałam dwie tabletki dziennie, musiałam przerwać leczenie na 9 dni, ponieważ strasznie bolały mnie mięśnie i stawy. Weszłam z jedną tabletką i tak już zostałam. Próbowałam brać dwie, ale natychmiast bóle się nasiliły i zrezygnowałam. Cały czas się męczę, ale na granicy wytrzymałości. Wolę, żeby kuracja trwała dłużej, niż mam zupełnie z niej zrezygnować. Narazie się nie poddaję, choć po trzech miesiącach efekty są marne. Ale mam już serdecznie dość.


Tak jak ja, ja też mam już dość.. Mnie stawy nie bolą, chociaż nie wiem jak by było jak bym zaczęła uprawiać sport, bo akurat teraz nic nie robię.. kiedyś trenowałam siatkówkę + do tego jeszcze sama sobie urozmaicalam dni wysiłkiem fizycznym, więc to było spore obciążenie.. Ale zrezygnowałam, nie ze względu na lek, ale teraz nic nie robię i nawet nie próbuję wracać do wysiłku, bo ten  ból głowy .. masakra.. Nawet tak naprawdę nie potrafię go opisać, raz boli, raz kuje raz uciska, np. od góry, z boku.. Nie wiem sama co robić.. Ja właśnie we wtorek będę kończyła teoretycznie 4 opakowanie, czyli 4 miesiąc.. Zobaczę jak będzie za 2/3 dni wtedy już będę po 5 dniach od zmniejszenia dawki. Ja tak samo nie chciałabym przerywać.. Aż takich strasznych problemów nie miałam z tym trądzikiem, wiem że są osoby które o wiele bardziej się męczyły, ale i tak było to dla mnie uciążliwe.. A teraz jak już tyle się wymęczyłam nie chcę przerywać, bo nie zaleczyłam tego wiec nie ma mowy o żadnym nawrocie tylko po prostu rozsieje mi się na nowo.. Mi dermatolog powiedziała na wizycie, że jak mi bóle nie ustaną to przerwiemy na miesiąc, ale następną wizytę mam dopiero za miesiąc.. A twoje leczenie ile ma trwać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97196]Tak jak ja, ja też mam już dość.. Mnie stawy nie bolą, chociaż nie wiem jak by było jak bym zaczęła uprawiać sport, bo akurat teraz nic nie robię.. kiedyś trenowałam siatkówkę + do tego jeszcze sama sobie urozmaicalam dni wysiłkiem fizycznym, więc to było spore obciążenie.. Ale zrezygnowałam, nie ze względu na lek, ale teraz nic nie robię i nawet nie próbuję wracać do wysiłku, bo ten  ból głowy .. masakra.. Nawet tak naprawdę nie potrafię go opisać, raz boli, raz kuje raz uciska, np. od góry, z boku.. Nie wiem sama co robić.. Ja właśnie we wtorek będę kończyła teoretycznie 4 opakowanie, czyli 4 miesiąc.. Zobaczę jak będzie za 2/3 dni wtedy już będę po 5 dniach od zmniejszenia dawki. Ja tak samo nie chciałabym przerywać.. Aż takich strasznych problemów nie miałam z tym trądzikiem, wiem że są osoby które o wiele bardziej się męczyły, ale i tak było to dla mnie uciążliwe.. A teraz jak już tyle się wymęczyłam nie chcę przerywać, bo nie zaleczyłam tego wiec nie ma mowy o żadnym nawrocie tylko po prostu rozsieje mi się na nowo.. Mi dermatolog powiedziała na wizycie, że jak mi bóle nie ustaną to przerwiemy na miesiąc, ale następną wizytę mam dopiero za miesiąc.. A twoje leczenie ile ma trwać?[/QUOTzE]

Też się lekarz nie określił, ale przy takiej małej dawce to liczę się z tym, że rok, może nawet dłużej... Znam osoby, które leczyły się półtora roku. Z tym, że ja mam bardzo zaawansowane problemy ze skórą, i to nie dotyczy wyłącznie twarzy. Nie wiem jakie Ty masz problemy, ale może warto pomyśleć  o przerwaniu leczenia, zwłaszcza jeśli bóle nie ustąpią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;97203]


> Tak jak ja, ja też mam już dość.. Mnie stawy nie bolą, chociaż nie wiem jak by było jak bym zaczęła uprawiać sport, bo akurat teraz nic nie robię.. kiedyś trenowałam siatkówkę + do tego jeszcze sama sobie urozmaicalam dni wysiłkiem fizycznym, więc to było spore obciążenie.. Ale zrezygnowałam, nie ze względu na lek, ale teraz nic nie robię i nawet nie próbuję wracać do wysiłku, bo ten  ból głowy .. masakra.. Nawet tak naprawdę nie potrafię go opisać, raz boli, raz kuje raz uciska, np. od góry, z boku.. Nie wiem sama co robić.. Ja właśnie we wtorek będę kończyła teoretycznie 4 opakowanie, czyli 4 miesiąc.. Zobaczę jak będzie za 2/3 dni wtedy już będę po 5 dniach od zmniejszenia dawki. Ja tak samo nie chciałabym przerywać.. Aż takich strasznych problemów nie miałam z tym trądzikiem, wiem że są osoby które o wiele bardziej się męczyły, ale i tak było to dla mnie uciążliwe.. A teraz jak już tyle się wymęczyłam nie chcę przerywać, bo nie zaleczyłam tego wiec nie ma mowy o żadnym nawrocie tylko po prostu rozsieje mi się na nowo.. Mi dermatolog powiedziała na wizycie, że jak mi bóle nie ustaną to przerwiemy na miesiąc, ale następną wizytę mam dopiero za miesiąc.. A twoje leczenie ile ma trwać?[/QUOTzE]
> 
> 
> Też się lekarz nie określił, ale przy takiej małej dawce to liczę się z tym, że rok, może nawet dłużej... Znam osoby, które leczyły się półtora roku. Z tym, że ja mam bardzo zaawansowane problemy ze skórą, i to nie dotyczy wyłącznie twarzy. Nie wiem jakie Ty masz problemy, ale może warto pomyśleć  o przerwaniu leczenia, zwłaszcza jeśli bóle nie ustąpią.



No masz rację, pomyślę.. No głównie to twarz, no i plecy.. Jak nie przerwę to i tak mam nadzieję, że
max 7 - 8 miesięcy i koniec.. Dłużej nie wytrzymam, no i szczerze mówiąc nie chcę tego przyjmować..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, odsprzedam Izotek 60 kaps x 20 mg ,  proszę o kontakt mailowy  krzysztofkw48@o2.pl

----------


## jjgg

Kupię izotek 20mg 30 tabletek za pobraniem. kontakt: joannagrygier@o2.pl

----------


## tomekkk3

Mam curacne 40mg(2 pełne opakowania 2x30szt dw.09.16r) 89zl za opakowanie i 10mg ( 2 pełne opakowania 2x30 szt dw.04.16r) 49zl za opakowanie - pikusiek@o2.pl, wysyłka za pobraniem

----------


## kinga98

w postaci Epiduo po nie całych 2 miesiącach leczenia miałam z głowy trądzik... więc może warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Zostały mi po kuracji 2 napoczęte opakowania z datami ważności do 2016 i 2017 roku.
W jednym 18 z 30 tabletek , w drugim 19 z 30.
Dawka 20 mg.
Sprzedam każde za 38 zł w tym koszt wysyłki poleconym listem, ew obydwa za 70zł.
lilith01 @ poczta.fm

Niektórzy piszą o dramatycznych skutkach ubocznych. Ja swoją kurację zniosłam naprawdę dobrze, a trwała 1,5 roku. Głównie suchość ust (bez pomadek ani rusz), cera też, ale dobrze nawilżającymi i lekko natłuszczającymi kremami alterra z rossmana za 10zł/op sobie bezproblemowo poradziłam. Co ważne, zaczęłam patrzeć co jem o wyeliminowałam chemię z jedzenia. Przy większych dawkach na początku czułam, że mam mniejszą wydolność (treningi), ale była w stanie ćwiczyć kilka razy w tyg, pod koniec kuracji w ogóle nie było żadnego problemu, a ćwiczę balet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Zostały mi po kuracji 2 napoczęte opakowania z datami ważności do 2016 i 2017 roku.
> W jednym 18 z 30 tabletek , w drugim 19 z 30.
> Dawka 20 mg.
> Sprzedam każde za 38 zł w tym koszt wysyłki poleconym listem, ew obydwa za 70zł.
> lilith01 @ poczta.fm
> 
> Niektórzy piszą o dramatycznych skutkach ubocznych. Ja swoją kurację zniosłam naprawdę dobrze, a trwała 1,5 roku. Głównie suchość ust (bez pomadek ani rusz), cera też, ale dobrze nawilżającymi i lekko natłuszczającymi kremami alterra z rossmana za 10zł/op sobie bezproblemowo poradziłam. Co ważne, zaczęłam patrzeć co jem o wyeliminowałam chemię z jedzenia. Przy większych dawkach na początku czułam, że mam mniejszą wydolność (treningi), ale była w stanie ćwiczyć kilka razy w tyg, pod koniec kuracji w ogóle nie było żadnego problemu, a ćwiczę balet.


A po jakim czasie zaczęły być widoczne efekty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, odkupie na cito listek izoteku 20mg lub leku pochodnego. Najlepiej Wrocław. Przy dobrej cenie chętnie odkupie więcej. Proszę o sms na nr 735653679 lub e-mail litka107@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Brałam izotek przez ok. 3 m-c 5 lat temu. Trądzik zupełnie zanikł. Byłam zadowolona z efektów. Z objawów ubocznych odczułam wówczas suchość śluzówki i skóry, suchość ust itp. Nic, co wydawałoby się wtedy jakkolwiek niepokojące.
Po ok. 6 miesiącach od zakończenia kuracji trądzik powrócił z zwielokrotnioną siłą. Trudno było sobie z nim poradzić. 
Rok po odstawieniu izoteku zaczęłam chorować, początkowo na zapalenia górnych dróg oddechowych. Zaznaczam, że do tej pory miałam silny organizm i bardzo rzadko łapałam przeziębienia. Dwa lata od odstawienia Izoteku, zaczęło robić się poważnie. I od tamtego czasu ciągle chorowałam, a od roku walczę o zdrowie. Przebyłam wielokrotnie zapalenia: ucha, gardła, krtani, zatok, przełyku, płuc, stawów itp. Zapalenia wewnątrznarządowe żołądka, wątroby, śledziony, woreczka żółciowego. Miałam wrzody, zespół jelita wrażliwego, refluks, grzybicę wewnątrznarządową, depresję, rozrost kilku bakterii jelitowych, fibromialgię, choroby układu immunologicznego. Nie miałam pojęcia, że sprawcą może być Izotek.
Jakiś czas temu trafiłam do kliniki w której przeprowadzono mi kompleksowe badania i przeprowadzono ze mną szczegółowy wywiad, również na temat wszystkich leków jakie kiedykolwiek przyjmowałam. Diagnoza była jednoznaczna. Izotek spowodował całościowe wyjałowienie organizmu. Wyhamował pracę gruczołów, procesy trawienne, procesy wchłaniania i gospodarki płynów. W wyniku tego organizm był odwodniony, wyziębiony i prawie w ogóle nie odżywiony. Niby jadłam, ale organizm nie wchłaniał wartości odżywczych.
Przestrzegam każdego kto zechce zniszczyć swoje zdrowie dla chwilowej poprawy wyglądu. Zastanówcie się. Efekty uboczne mogą uwidocznić się po latach. 
Pamiętajcie, że nasz wygląd zewnętrzny jest odzwierciedleniem stanu organów wewnętrznych. Nie łudźcie się, że będziecie mieć cerę bez skazy, wpierdzielając ciągle mało odżywczy cukier.
Od roku stosuję zdrowe odżywianie. Tzn. dbam o to aby mój organizm wchłaniał z pożywienia odpowiednią ilość składników odżywczych. Mam piękną cerę. Czuję się coraz lepiej. Zrównoważone odżywianie pomoże pozbyć się trądziku, który jest tylko objawem tego co dzieje się wewnątrz organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już od pół roku stosuje ten lek i dzisiaj mogę stanowczo powiedzieć że warto było się na niego zdecydować. Na początku miałam wiele wątpliwości, czytałam że wiele osób skarży się na nadmierne wysuszenie skóry. Jednak można sobie z tym poradzić, wystarczy tylko regularnie stosować kremy nawilżające lub natłuszczające. W całej terapii najbardziej uciążliwe dla mnie była suchość oczu, która naprawdę nie jest przyjemna. Jednak po zakupieniu kropli do oczy dało się wytrzymać. Jeżeli zastanawiasz się czy zastosować ten lek, mogę ci powiedzieć że naprawdę warto. Pryszcze zniknęły całkowicie po mniej więcej miesiącu, ślady stały się mniej widoczne.

----------


## pegiett

Stosowałam Izotek i nie polecam. Miałam po nim dużo nieprzyjemnych objawów najgorsze były silne  bóle głowy .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

20 mg 1 opakowanie 30 sztuk lub 10 mg 2 opakowania po 30 sztuk. Najlepiej Warszawa z odbiorem osobistym. Proszę o informację na mail: kowalcm6@gmai.com
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aknenormin 20 mg - 70 kapsułek - Sprzedam, kuracja zakończyłam wczesniej i zostały mi leki - xmxsx@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 20 mg 1 opakowanie 30 sztuk lub 10 mg 2 opakowania po 30 sztuk. Najlepiej Warszawa z odbiorem osobistym. Proszę o informację na mail: kowalcm6@gmai.com
> Pozdrawiam,


Sprzedam aknenormin 20mg - 70 kaspułek, zostało mi cale pudełko po zakończonej kuracji. Odpowiednik Izoteku,
zapłaciłam za niego 190 zł za 90 kapsułek, a 70 sprzedam za 80 zł!
kontakt:
xmxsx@op.pl

----------


## ankaaaaaaaa

Witam.  Ja włączę z trądzikiem od jakiegoś czasu bezskutecznie, moja dermatolog wysłała mnie na badania na Polną w poznaniu na endokrynologię, teraz po zrobieniu wszystkich badań mam mieć wprowadzone leczenie przez endokrynologa i dermatologa. Dermatolog powiedziała, że będzie to ACTAVEN dawka 30mg, odpowiednia do mojej wagi. O wszystkich skutkach ubocznych już mnie poinformowała, teraz czekam na wizytę u endo na polnej i ruszamy z leczeniem. Mam pytanie czy ktoś stosował ACTAVEN? Czy to jest to samo co Izotek?

Na rozjaśnienie blizn po trądziku polecam Qcera krem, a świeże blizny zagoiły mi po Alantan Plus. Ogólnie na rozjaśnienie blizn stosuję też tonik z rumianku i cytryny, pomaga przy regularnym stosowaniu.

----------


## boniek2

Na pewno odradzam wam Aknenormin, i na serio nie warto bo sobie ciało rozwalicie od tego badziewia :Frown: (

----------


## rozowatomi

> Ile kosztuje Izotek??


Hejj, jestem w  trakcie prowadzenia bloga z relacją z leczenia. Zapraszam serdecznie!
Staram się pisać tam jak najwięcej potrzebnych informacji, ale miło by było, gdybyście wpadli coś skomentować. Razem zbierzemy bardzo dużo informacji na temat leczenia tym lekiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A po jakim czasie zaczęły być widoczne efekty?


Po miesiącu już był efekt, aż lekarka spróbowała zmniejszyć dawkę - trądzik zaczął wracać, więc przywróciła mi pierwotną i trochę dłużej na niej potrzymała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
jeżeli komuś po zakończonej kuracji zostało opakowanie aknenormin 20mg to chętnie odkupię - notion@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek 20 mg. Jeśli komuś został lek po zakończonej kuracji, proszę o kontakt: sycamorefeeling@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek 20 mg. wnuk2e@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po całkowitym wyleczeniu trądziku właśnie dzięki Izotekowi - minęło ponad rok i wszystko jest w porządku. Mam pytanie odnośnie jakichś suplementów(?) albo czegoś co działałoby podobnie do Izoteku gdyż pomimo, że już go nie mam, moja skóra nadal się strasznie przetłuszcza i występują wągry na nosie... W czasie kuracji tego nie miałem i fajnie by było brać jakieś witaminy(?) z grupy A bo ponoć izotretynoina to jej pochodna. Nie znam się zbytnio na tym więc dlatego pytam. Z góry dziękuję za sugestie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek. Lub chcę się dowiedzieć gdzie można kupić tanio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowałam Izotek i nie polecam. Miałam po nim dużo nieprzyjemnych objawów najgorsze były silne  bóle głowy .


 A skąd jesteś?

----------


## laLA aSIA

BARDZO PROSZĘ o kontakt gdyby ktoś miał do sprzedania. johana00027@wp.pl

----------


## laLA aSIA

Najlepiej za pobraniem :Smile:  i oczywiście w rozsądnej cenie johana00027@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIĘ IZOTEK I JEGO POCHODNE!!!!!!!!!!!! PROSZĘ PISAĆ NA ADRES EMAIL kupieizotek@wp.pl . ZGADZAM SIĘ TYLKO! NA ODBIÓR OSOBISTY W KRAKOWIE, RZESZOWIE, LUBLINIE LUB WARSZAWIE! ZAPŁACĘ KAŻDĄ CENĘ (OCZYWIŚCIE W MIARĘ ROZSĄDNĄ). POZDRAWIAM!

----------


## kasia340

Ja mam bardzo podobne odczucia co do tego leku, dużo osób pisze to samo po leczeniu. Dużo problemów ze zdrowiem (przeróżne), złe samopoczucie i przede wszystkim nawrót trądziku po jakimś czasie od odstawienia.... wnioski chyba same się nasuwają....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BARDZO PROSZĘ o kontakt gdyby ktoś miał do sprzedania IZOTEK 20 mgr opakowanie 60 tabletek przesyłka za pobraniem.  Mój email johana00027@wp.pl

----------


## wracanie

> Witam, brałam Izotek i nie poznaję sama siebie 
> 
> Miałam poważny problem i prawie nie wychodziłam z domu. Znajoma mi powiedziała o tym leku i poszłam do dermatologa.
> Po pierwszym miesiącu były znakomite efekty, więc to naprawdę działa. 
> 
> Jedna rada, nie nalezy zwlekać i doprowadzić się do takiego stanu jak ja.
> Lepiej wcześniej zastosować Izotek.


Nie do konca sie zgodze z tym zwlekaniem- izotek to ostatecznosc, kiedy nie dziala NIC. Zaden dermatolog nie zapisze izoteku komus kto dopiero zaczyna walczyc z tradzikiem.  Tez jestem po kuracji, dokladnie axotretem, kuracja trwala pol roku i efekt niebo a ziemia. Czasem cos wyskoczy malego, ale to glownie efekt np. upalow u mnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Apteczny, oryginalny, 20 mg, kilka opakowań. 
Wysyłka pobraniowa. 
Zapraszam 
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Izotek
lukasz.biernacki93@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> aknenormin 20 mg - 70 kapsułek - sprzedam, kuracja zakończyłam wczesniej i zostały mi leki - xmxsx@op.pl


proszę podać cenę i nr konta; pozdrawiam  ///////

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie Izo 10mg, sprawdzony nie sciema w dobrej cenie. ronaldo88@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie izotek, ilość, cena, forma przesyłki do uzgodnienia zuzanna.rytter@onet.pl

----------


## eklerek02

nie kupuj tego bo to straszne g.... jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Chętnie kupię izotek - preferuję opłatę za pobraniem. Proszę o kontakt na adres e-mail: qolly@op.pl.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie macie silnego trądziku nie bierzcie. Ja miałam go kilka lat więc zdecydowałam się przejść kuracje, ale w tym momencie nie polecam. Może leczy trądzik, ale ma dużo skutków ubocznych. Z tych co pamiętam na pewno wysuszał usta, skórę, różnie bywało z samopoczuciem. Niestety z czasem okazało się, że popsuł zdrowie. Leżałam w szpitalu dwa razy  na ropnia, który  prawdopodobnie był spowodowany izotekiem. Po długim leczeniu jakoś się pozbierałam, ale do tej pory obawiam się żeby nie wrócił. Od ludzi którzy przeszli kurację też słyszałam o jego negatywnych skutkach jakiś czas po leczeniu Jeśli nie musicie nie bierzcie. Pomoże na trądzik, a zniszczy organizm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 24 lata(waga 58 kg) od 13 lat mecze się z tłustą cera i wypryskami na twarzy przetestowałam chyba wszystkie maści dostępne na rynku jak efekty były to na chwilę .

Mam dni w których mnie strasznie wysypuje nawet makijaż tego nie chce pokryć.Nie wychodzę z domu z nikim sie nie spotykam nie pracuje...a wszystko przez stan mojej twarzy -siada Mi już psychika gdy patrze na siebie w lustro.
Choruje na tarczyce ale hormony mam w normie.Inne hormony badane typu.testosteron,androgeny itd wszystko w normie.Zdrowo sie odżywiam i żadnych pozytywnych skutków nie ma .

To skąd od tylu lat mam to dziadostwo na twarzy?

Jestem na skraju wytrzymałości czytam to forum opinie sa tak podzielone ale to chyba moja ostatnia deska ratunku.
Boje się tego wysypu ,że będzie jeszcze gorzej jak zacznę kuracje od np 10 listopada do 20 maja to czy to nie za krótko?(później chciałabym wyjechać na wakacje dlatego nie chciałabym dłużej brać tego leku gdyz będę sie opalała)

Może Mi coś poradzicie.

----------


## sowa20

Dobra rada, daruj sobie ten "lek" i podpytaj lekarza o coś innego, co pomorze faktycznie. Izotek do takiej grupy leków nie należy. Zdecydowanie odradzam bo się bardzo na nim przejechałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek! , mail: kamilu4444@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie Izotek, michal07901@wp.pl pilne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 24 lata(waga 58 kg) od 13 lat mecze się z tłustą cera i wypryskami na twarzy przetestowałam chyba wszystkie maści dostępne na rynku jak efekty były to na chwilę .
> 
> Mam dni w których mnie strasznie wysypuje nawet makijaż tego nie chce pokryć.Nie wychodzę z domu z nikim sie nie spotykam nie pracuje...a wszystko przez stan mojej twarzy -siada Mi już psychika gdy patrze na siebie w lustro.
> Choruje na tarczyce ale hormony mam w normie.Inne hormony badane typu.testosteron,androgeny itd wszystko w normie.Zdrowo sie odżywiam i żadnych pozytywnych skutków nie ma .
> 
> To skąd od tylu lat mam to dziadostwo na twarzy?
> 
> Jestem na skraju wytrzymałości czytam to forum opinie sa tak podzielone ale to chyba moja ostatnia deska ratunku.
> Boje się tego wysypu ,że będzie jeszcze gorzej jak zacznę kuracje od np 10 listopada do 20 maja to czy to nie za krótko?(później chciałabym wyjechać na wakacje dlatego nie chciałabym dłużej brać tego leku gdyz będę sie opalała)
> ...


Po pierwsze ciesz się, że masz problem tylko na twarzy. Ja miałam jescze na dekolcie, całych plecach, szyi, karku, skroniach, udzie, pośladkach, ramionach... Też nie wychodziłam z domu. Dla mnie Izotek też był ostatną deską ratunku, więc Cię doskonale rozumiem. Biorę ten lek już dziewiąty miesiąc, po jednej tabletce dziennie. Ważę 56kg i mój lekarz powiedział mi, że muszę wybrać ok. 7 opakowań po 60 tabletek, czyli 420 dni. Czyli jszcze ok. 150 dni. Jeżeli Ty byś brała 2 tab dziennie ( ja nie mogłam ze względu na skutki uboczne) to byłoby to 210 dni.
Po drugie ja też myślałam, że nie będę mogła się opalać. Byłam latem w ciepłym kraju i na początku uważałam na słońce, ale nic się nie działo i po dwóch dniach zaczęłam normalnie się opalać i to bez filtrów (z wyjątkiem twarzy). I nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych.
U mnie jest dużo lepiej, ale jeszcze mam do połknięcia 150 tab. Żałuję, że wcześniej tego leku nikt mi nie zaproponował. 
Decyzja należy do Ciebie. Ja bym spróbowała. Zawsze możesz przerwać.

----------


## eSMka

Rok temu skończyłam kurację Izotekiem. 
Na początku było super. Same dobre wyniki, żadnych problemów, żadnego nasilenia. Po 3 pierwszych tabletkach (czyli 2 dzień) miałam tak kolosalną różnicę w wyglądzie twarzy, że nie mogłam uwierzyć w to co widzę. Jednak ten cudowny stan nie był warty nawet minuty tego co przeżywałam i tego co mam teraz.

Po 2 miesiącach rozregulował mi się okres tak, że dostawałam go co 35 dni (z 28 cyklu), był o wiele bardziej bolesny, a za to mniej obfity. Po 4 miesiącach schudłam 5 kg (moja początkowa waga 59kg), zmalała mi noga i co drugie buty zrobiły się na mnie za duże (40 -> 39/38) . Mój nos był tak przesuszony, że miałam problemy z oddychaniem. Pod koniec kuracji, byłam w takim okresie życia, że mogłam jedynie skakać z radości i cieszyć się szczęściem. Wszystko układało się idealnie, skóra wyglądała cudownie, włosy nie przetłuszczały się wgl i układały idealnie jak chciałam - która kobieta by tego nie pragnęła! Mój organizm jednak popadł w depresje. Każda kolejna tabletka pogłębiała moje zachowanie, moja rozpacz na tle wszystkiego. Potrafiłam płakać chłopakowi na kolanach i nie wiedzieć czemu. Spędzał ze mną ogromną ilość czasu i starał się mnie odciągnąć od tego wszystkiego. Na szczęście nie doszło to do tego stopnia, żeby myśleć o samobójstwie czy cokolwiek ze sobą zrobić, ale tabletki brałam tylko pół roku (czyli ta najkrótsza kuracja), bo nie dałam rady dłużej. 

Tak więc po skończonej paczce przez 3 miesiące miałam jeszcze tak funkcjonować jakbym brała ten izotek (mimo iż już go odstawiłam) - zalecenie dermatologa. Pierwszy dzień bez tabletek - poczułam się jak nowo narodzona; świat zaczął istnieć, a ja mogłam swobodnie oddychać. Minęły 3 miesiące i nagle zaczęło wszystko wracać. Najpierw pojedyncze krostki, które zwyczajniej w świecie olałam. Okres stał się nieznośny. Było mi wciąż niedobrze. Włosy zaczęły się przetłuszczać od nowa. 

Teraz po roku czasu mam nadal problemy z okresem. Nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio dostałam go na czas. Jest okropnie bolesny, czasami do tego stopnia, że ryczę z bólu. Ostatnio jest bardzo mało obfity i naglę dostaję chwilowy krwotok. (przed izotekiem miałam okres regularny co do dnia a nawet co do godziny mogłabym określić na ścisłość). Mam dosłownie wysypkę na czole (wcześniej była na policzankach). Większy stres powoduje u mnie nasilenie. Nie pomaga nic. Żadne kremy, żadne tabletki. Skóra jest raz tak tłusta, że czuje się jakby mnie ktoś oblał olejem, a innym razem jest tak przesuszona, że aż boli. Nadal ciężko mi się oddycha - nos mam cały czas zatkany i nie mogłam swobodnie złapać powietrza. Nogi jak były tak były. Nie tyje wgl. Mogę jeść co chce i nie mogę przytyć, wręcz w drugą stronę. (czasami się martwię, że zacznę mieć niedowagę, bo jestem na skraju prawidłowego BMI). Moje paznokcie funkcjonują dzięki biotynie, a skórki wokół nich schodzą jak oszalałe. W ostatnim czasie nie miałam żądnych problemów z dekoltem i plecami. Tu akurat poskutkowało - a przy najmniej tak myślałam. Od jakiegoś tygodnia mój dekolt zaczął się czerwienić i dostawać malutkie czerwone punkciki. Mam tylko nadzieję, że chociaż plecy zostaną oszczędzone.


Jedyny plus tego świństwa to to, że pozbyłam się blizn z policzków i krost z pleców, ale osobiście wolałabym mieć blizny, a żeby cała reszta nie miała miejsca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rok temu skończyłam kurację Izotekiem. 
> Na początku było super. Same dobre wyniki, żadnych problemów, żadnego nasilenia. Po 3 pierwszych tabletkach (czyli 2 dzień) miałam tak kolosalną różnicę w wyglądzie twarzy, że nie mogłam uwierzyć w to co widzę. Jednak ten cudowny stan nie był warty nawet minuty tego co przeżywałam i tego co mam teraz.
> 
> Po 2 miesiącach rozregulował mi się okres tak, że dostawałam go co 35 dni (z 28 cyklu), był o wiele bardziej bolesny, a za to mniej obfity. Po 4 miesiącach schudłam 5 kg (moja początkowa waga 59kg), zmalała mi noga i co drugie buty zrobiły się na mnie za duże (40 -> 39/38) . Mój nos był tak przesuszony, że miałam problemy z oddychaniem. Pod koniec kuracji, byłam w takim okresie życia, że mogłam jedynie skakać z radości i cieszyć się szczęściem. Wszystko układało się idealnie, skóra wyglądała cudownie, włosy nie przetłuszczały się wgl i układały idealnie jak chciałam - która kobieta by tego nie pragnęła! Mój organizm jednak popadł w depresje. Każda kolejna tabletka pogłębiała moje zachowanie, moja rozpacz na tle wszystkiego. Potrafiłam płakać chłopakowi na kolanach i nie wiedzieć czemu. Spędzał ze mną ogromną ilość czasu i starał się mnie odciągnąć od tego wszystkiego. Na szczęście nie doszło to do tego stopnia, żeby myśleć o samobójstwie czy cokolwiek ze sobą zrobić, ale tabletki brałam tylko pół roku (czyli ta najkrótsza kuracja), bo nie dałam rady dłużej. 
> 
> Tak więc po skończonej paczce przez 3 miesiące miałam jeszcze tak funkcjonować jakbym brała ten izotek (mimo iż już go odstawiłam) - zalecenie dermatologa. Pierwszy dzień bez tabletek - poczułam się jak nowo narodzona; świat zaczął istnieć, a ja mogłam swobodnie oddychać. Minęły 3 miesiące i nagle zaczęło wszystko wracać. Najpierw pojedyncze krostki, które zwyczajniej w świecie olałam. Okres stał się nieznośny. Było mi wciąż niedobrze. Włosy zaczęły się przetłuszczać od nowa. 
> 
> Teraz po roku czasu mam nadal problemy z okresem. Nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio dostałam go na czas. Jest okropnie bolesny, czasami do tego stopnia, że ryczę z bólu. Ostatnio jest bardzo mało obfity i naglę dostaję chwilowy krwotok. (przed izotekiem miałam okres regularny co do dnia a nawet co do godziny mogłabym określić na ścisłość). Mam dosłownie wysypkę na czole (wcześniej była na policzankach). Większy stres powoduje u mnie nasilenie. Nie pomaga nic. Żadne kremy, żadne tabletki. Skóra jest raz tak tłusta, że czuje się jakby mnie ktoś oblał olejem, a innym razem jest tak przesuszona, że aż boli. Nadal ciężko mi się oddycha - nos mam cały czas zatkany i nie mogłam swobodnie złapać powietrza. Nogi jak były tak były. Nie tyje wgl. Mogę jeść co chce i nie mogę przytyć, wręcz w drugą stronę. (czasami się martwię, że zacznę mieć niedowagę, bo jestem na skraju prawidłowego BMI). Moje paznokcie funkcjonują dzięki biotynie, a skórki wokół nich schodzą jak oszalałe. W ostatnim czasie nie miałam żądnych problemów z dekoltem i plecami. Tu akurat poskutkowało - a przy najmniej tak myślałam. Od jakiegoś tygodnia mój dekolt zaczął się czerwienić i dostawać malutkie czerwone punkciki. Mam tylko nadzieję, że chociaż plecy zostaną oszczędzone.
> 
> ...


Widać, że każdy organizm inaczej znosi leczenie Izotekiem. Jeszcze zależy jaką dawkę przyjmowałaś, bo nie napisałaś. Mogłaś ją zmniejszyć. Gdybym miała takie skutki uboczne na pewno bym go odstawiła. Czasami kurację trzeba powtórzyć. Znam takie osoby. Ale na pewno nie w Twoim przypadku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dzisiaj dermatolog przepisała Mi axotret 20 mg na dobę.Mam brać przez 5 miesiecy tylko 20 mg dziennie,jest to bardzo mała dawaką czy ktos tak był leczony i czy faktycznie zobacze efekty ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię izotek lub jego pochodne! Przyjmę każdą ilość! Wysyłka do Poznania, tylko za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię izotek lub jego pochodne! Przyjmę każdą ilość! Wysyłka do Poznania, tylko za pobraniem 
tel. 667-441-173, tylko sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek , mail: kamilu4444@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 5 listopada 2015 roku biorę Curacne 40 mg. Ważę 57 kg (lekarka poinformowała mnie, że będę musiała przyjąć 150 mg na kilogram masy, dopiero wówczas leczenie będzie trwałe i skuteczne, czyli będę brała Curacne 7 miesięcy). Po dwóch pierwszym tygodniach trądzik nasilił się.. miałam dwa razy gorszy stan cery, niż wcześniej.. Aktualnie cera jest w świetnym stanie.. zmiany trądzikowe się goją, czasami jeszcze mi coś wyskakuje.. jedyny dotychczasowy skutek uboczny to wysychające usta i lekko łuszcząca się skóra. Wyniki badan krwi idealne.

Mam nadzieję, że moja kuracja nadal będzie przebiegać bez większych skutków ubocznych.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 20 mg większa ilosc 503678299 tylko sms

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię Izotek 20mg, 30 kapsułek, kontakt: tal_tala@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, przez 6 lat borykałam się z strasznym trądzikiem na twarzy. Stan mojej skóry był raz lepszy a raz tragiczny. 
Moje problemy zaczęły się jak miałam 16 lat. Leczyłam się dermatologicznie. Moja przygoda z lekami rozpoczęła się od Zinerytu, który podrażniał mi tylko skórę. Później dermatolog stwierdził, że będziemy leczyć moja skórę Tetrarysalem. Jest to antybiotyk, który nic nie daje, obciąża tylko naszą wątrobę i koszuje. NIE POLECAM TEGO LEKU ! Po drodze miałam milion maści tz. "robionych w aptece", różnego rodzaju płyny, kosmetyki. 
Specjalna dieta: zero czekolady, zero smażonych rzeczy, zero tłuszczu, zero fast-foodów, zero alkoholu, zero fajek i innych używek. 
Kiedy skończyłam 18 rok życia stwierdziłam, że pójdę do ginekologa po tabletki hormonalne (oczywiście za zgodą dermatologa). Pani ginekolog przepisała mi tabletki antykoncepcyjne Diana35, które wtedy były jeszcze nie były zabronione. Akurat wtedy kiedy je stosowałam wyszła ta cała afera w Francji, że nie są to zbyt bezpieczne leki. Dlatego chciałam zmienić te tabletki, Pani ginekolog przepisała mi jakiś odpowiednik chyba Asylwia sie nazywał czy coś takiego..?
Na początku leczenia moja skóra strasznie złe wyglądała. Miałam ogromne podskórne bańki, strasznie bolące, przepełnione obrzydliwą ropą. Po 2 miesiącu stosowania tabletek antykoncepcyjnych wtedy Diana buzia zaczęła mi się pięknie poprawiać. jak już wcześniej wspomniałam zminiłam te tabletki na jakieś inny odpowiednik i nie miało to znaczenia większego bo dalej moja buzia coraz lepiej wyglądała. Stosowałam tabletki antykoncepcyjne przez 2 lata. I tak naprawdę uważam, że zamiotłam swój problem z trądzikiem pod dywan. Ponieważ kiedy myślałam, że już mam spokój i odstawiłam tabletki (oczywiście wszytsko zgodnie z zaleceniami lekarza) problem powrócił z podwójną siłą. Terapia hormonalna jest bardzo niebezpieczna, różnie oddziałuje na kobiety. Trzeba pamiętać, że może zostać zachwiana równowaga hormonalna w organizmie. Zmiany nastroju, nerwowość to częsty objaw, który ja doświadczyłam.  
Kiedy problem wrócił, zaczęłam się zastanawiać co dalej. Pewnie tak jak każda/y z Was, prześledziłam każde forum internetowe opisujące walkę z trądzikiem. Trafiłam na zmianki o rewolucyjnej terapii izotretynoiną. Zmieniłam dermatologa, trafiłam na świetną kobietę, która przedstawiła mi działanie izoteku i ewentualne skutki uboczne. Zastanawiałam się długo czy podjąć tą terapię, ze względu na ogromną ilość skutków ubocznych, które były opisywane na forach albo w ulotce. Podjęłam leczenie Pani dermatolog przepisała mi Izotek 20 ml. Na początku brałam tylko jedną kapsułkę wieczorem (pierwszy miesiąc), w kolejnym miesiącu brałam jednego dnia 2 kapsułki a na drugi dzien 1. Oczywiście przez pierwsze dwa miesiące wyglądałam strasznie, trądzik pojawił mi sie na plecach(gdzie wczesniej tego nie miałam nigdy !) usta były strasznie suche. W 3 miesiącu zauważyłam poprawę stanu skóry. Z upływem dni moja buzia wyglądała coraz ładniej i plecy też. Pod koniec trzeciego miesiąca zauważyłam wysypkę na dłoniach (czerwone plamy), poszłam z tym do dermatologa okazało się, że muszę zmniejszyć dawkę Izoteku i stosować po jednej kapsułce dziennie i nawilżać dłonie ( najlepsza jest wazelina zwykła biała!!). Wysypka zeszła i tak brałam Izotek przez 9 miesięcy, wybrałam dawkę chyba 6000ml. (nie pamietam dokładnie Pani dermatolog mi to wyliczała). Rok temu zakończyłam terapie izotekiem nie mam żadnych nawrotów choroby. Moja skóra wygląda idealnie mam kilka przebarwień ale to nic z porównaniem co miałam kiedyś. Nie wstydzę pokazywać bez makijażu.  BARDZO SERDECZNIE POLECAM TEN LEK ! Wiem co to jest walka z trądzikiem. Skutki uboczne, które są czyli sucha skóra, usta, czy włosy, które tydzień nie trzeba myć, czy jakaś wysypka na rękach nie ma żadnego znaczenia przy efektach, którymi się cieszysz przez cały czas. Czytałam, że wypadają po tym włosy tego sie najbardziej bałam, w moim przypadku włosy nie wypadały wręcz przeciwnie miałam wrażenie, że się wzmocniły. W trakcie kuracji piłam kilka razy alkohol nic sie nie działo. Pamiętajcie, że nie wolno zajść w ciążę podczas terapii i miesiąc po jej zakończeniu. Jeśli macie problem z trądzikiem przemyślcie terapię izotekiem. Mnie pomogło, chociaż myślałam, że nic nie jest w stanie mnie wyleczyć. Dlatego serdecznie polecam i mam nadzieje, że choć troszkę moja wiadomość Wam pomoże. 
Trzymam kciuki i życzę dużo zdrowia  :Smile:  
Sylwia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczęściara... ja po 11 miesiącach leczenia tracę wiarę w działanie tego leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek/ axotret iela90@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam aknenormin 20 mg 59 tabletek. ważność leku 04.2017 Cena :140 zł plus koszt wysyłki,zgadzam się na przesyłkę pobraniową.
Kontakt:kisc3124@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Wszystkich,mam 30 lat,z trądzikiem w większym lub mniejszym stopniu walczę od 15 lat więc tragedia.wydalam bardzo dużo pieniędzy na zabiegi typu kwasy,mikrodermabrazja, kawitacyjny,kuracja clareny, maści,tuniki,antybiotyk tetralysal.  od 4 dni jestem na izotek- 10mg na dobę. Pierwsza tabletkę brałam ze strachem,trzy dni zwlekalam, nadal się boje ( mam problemy z jelitami), o wątrobę się nie martwię,nigdy nie obciążalam jej dużymi dawkami alkoholu ( max 3 drinki raz na pół roku). Boje się także o zmianę nastroju,pracuje 13 godzin,ostatnio lekarz stwierdził u mnie nerwice ( praca,odpowiedzialność, praca,problemy z pracownikami,praca,dom,i oczywiście Praca). Na razie żadnej różnicy nie widzę - nawet jak mnie w pracy zdenerwuja to się nie tzese - sukces. Leczenie ma potrwać 6 miesięcy. A jak jest u Was?

----------


## Martusia23

Witam,
pilnie potrzebuję izoteku 20mg, najlepiej 60 tabletek.  Bardzo proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby załatwić dla mnie ten lek oraz wysłać go za pobraniem. Podaję mejla :  mmmarta2306@gmail.com
Z góry dziękuję  :Wink:

----------


## Ivonetta

Hej wszystkim  :Smile:  Jakiś czas temu postanowiłam, że sporadycznie będę odwiedzać różne fora internetowe poświęcone kuracji Izotekiem, po to, żeby dotrzeć do większej ilości odbiorców, którzy borykają się z trądzikiem i udzielić im kilku wskazówek, jak przetrwać zwykle długi czas terapii. Wiem o czym piszę, ponieważ leczyłam się przez rok i poprawa była widoczna już po 3 miesiącach. W maju zakończyłam terapię i jak na razie cera jest doskonała. Współczuję wszystkim osobom, które są w trakcie leczenia, dobrze pamiętam jak Izotek jest uciążliwy. Niżej podam wam kilka  sprawdzonych przeze mnie specyfików, ich ceny i miejsca, w których można je kupić, i które pomogły mi przeżyć ten rok:
1. Blistex - bezbarwna pomadka na wysuszone usta,nawet dla chłopaków,  pomaga w 100%, WARTO - 12 zł - Rossmann/ zwykła apteka.
2. KeratoStill - krople do oczu, gdyż wysychają spojówki, pomogły w 80%, lepszych nie znalazłam - do 18 zł - zwykła apteka.
3. GARNIER - balsam do ciała, ponieważ skóra jest bardzo wysuszona, świetnie nawilża - do 15 zł - Tesco/ ostatnio widziałam nawet we Freshu/ zwykły sklep kosmetyczny.
4. PHYSIOGEL - żel do mycia twarzy, nie używajcie zwykłego mydła w kostce ono tylko podrażnia skórę, po tym żelu skóra jest gładziutka, nic nie szczypie - 23 do 38 zł - zwykła apteka.
5. Nivea - zwykły krem do twarzy, smarujcie się nim codziennie, kremy rumiankowe, alowesowe itp. podczas stosowania Izoteku podrażniają skórę - do 4 zł - zwykłe apteki, sklepy codzienne, kioski.
6. Pharmaceris - fluid, używam od 2 lat i nie zamierzam zmieniać - do 38 zł - zwykłe apteki.
7. ?????? - zapomniałam nazwy kropli do nosa, bo tam też wysusza się śluzówka, ale wydaę mi się że to był otrivin albo nasivim, myślę, że w tym przypadku pomogą każde, gorzej jest z innymi skutkami ubocznymi, dlatego podawałam konkretne nazwy, - do 20 zł - zwykła apteka.
UWAGA!!! Polecam kupowanie Izoteku, jak i kilku innych wymienionych przeze mnie specyfików w aptece SŁONECZNA. Tam nasz antybiotyk (Izotek) kosztuje ok. 80 zł. Jest różnica prawda?? Wcześniej w innych aptekach płaciłam od 150 do 250 zł, także myślę że warto poszukać sobie SŁONECZNEJ w swoich okolicach. Kończę na tym forum, trzymajcie się !!!  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

80zł ale za jakie opakowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotek nie jest antybiotykiem! Brałaś go przez rok i o tym nie wiesz?

----------


## hobonga

Izotec to straszny syf na prawdę nie polecam kupna. Używałam go ponad pół roku i już dziękuje. Dużo skutków ubocznych , za dużo! Poza tym nie widzę poprawy jeśli chodzi o wygląd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Prawda jest taka ze nie ma leku który by miał tylko zwolenników, to samo dotyczy produktów z izotretinoina, ja go biorę już 11 dzień, skóra na twarzy koszmar, sucha tak strasznie ze aż piecze i strasznie sie łuszczy , głowa swędzi jakby mnie wszy napadły , mam łupież i pieką mnie oczy , usta suche bardzo ale jeszcze nie pękają 
I CO Z TEGO
Mam zamiar sie niepoddawac i wytrwać te 9 miesięcy kuracji wole skutki uboczne i pózniej czysta twarz niż dalej żyć z tym syfem
Dodam ze tradzik już leczę chyba 20 lat, aktualnie mam 36 lat a zaczął sie w podstawówce , całe życie był to mój kapleks największy mam nadzieje ze sie uda tego pozbyć raz na zawsze
Mam dawkę 40 mg dziennie w jednej tabletce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawka spora. Pewnie będzie skuteczna. Ja biorę płowę tej dawki. Z tymi skutkami ubocznymi można sobie poradzić ( kremy, balsamy, krople do oczu ), oby nie było innych, przez które trzeba przerwać kurację. Powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć, stosowałam izotek w 2012 przez 8 mcy. Wybrałam całą dawką minimalną z nawiązką. W czasie kuracji nie było większego wysypu - miałam trądzik z cystami na policzkach i na szyi. Po kuracji cera była piękna. Naprawdę piękna. Rok później zaszłam w ciążę. Wtedy z przyczyn hormonalnych trądzik w pierwszej połowie ciąży powrócił ale już nie tak nasilony. Po urodzeniu dziecka i karmieniu - mija już rok od urodzenia - trądzik hm... powraca szczególnie przed okresem. Niestety za późno zaczęłam orientować się co jest tak naprawdę przyczyną mojego trądziku. Bo to że mam 33 lata i nadal cierpię na tę przypadłość to dość dziwne. No cóż- moim zdaniem wszystkiemu są winne hormony i dieta. W diecie znajduje się całe bogactwo złego i dobrego. Wszystko zależy od tego co jemy. Odstawiłam nabiał całkowicie i ograniczyłam bardzo poważnie mięso szczególnie kurczaka i wieprzowinę. W kurczaku znajdziemy dużo hormonów i antybiotyków które nasilają objawy trądziku. Podobnie z nabiałem. Dużo wody,  warzyw, ziół (pokrzywa, skrzyp polny, mięta spearmint) i ruch. To jest najważniejsze. A co do izoteku- nie wiem czy warto było. Bo tak naprawdę nie rozwiązał mojego problemu. Sama musiałam dojść co jest przyczyną - bo gdzieś przecież przyczyna jest. W moim przypadku hormony które należy uregulować i dieta, która ma mnie dobrze odżywiać i dawać bogactwo minerałów i witamin. 
Podsumowując - nie jestem za ani przeciw. W moim przypadku pomógł na 50% więc - decyzja należy do każdego z was indywidualnie. PS - wyniki miałam cały czas dobre i nic się nie działo w czasie kuracji (jedynie wysuszona skóra na początku)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, brałam izotek 10 miesięcy, 3 lata skończyłam swoją kurację. Nigdy się nie przejmowałam tym, co wypisują w ulotce o skutkach ubocznych, ładna cera, to było moje marzenie. Poprawa w 2 tygodniu. i 2 lata po terapii nic, ani mały pryszczyk nie wyszedł. Radość ogromna! Owszem wysusza, zatem do oczu krople sztuczne łzy, na noc twarz smarowałam wazeliną. Jak zaniedba się na początku, to skutki mogą być opłakane. Wazelina idealnie się nadaje. W dzień z kremem w torebce Pharmaceris mocno nawilżający i czasami w pracy po 4-5 razy nakładałam. 
Teraz po latach, twarz mam często suchą, trzeba bardziej nawilżać, trądzik, grudkowaty jak już, czasami lekko wysypie przy okresie, (ale puder pokryje to) 
Warto było.

----------


## donkoba3

Nie kupuj Tego zastanów się, lepiej poczytaj o Epiduo, najlepiej podpytaj o to lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię izotek, proszę o kontakt na maila kamilu4444@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapraszam izotek2016@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zapraszam 
izotek2016@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj kupiłam Izotek 20mg 30 kapsulek za cenę 47 zl, szokują mnie podawane na forum ceny aż tak duża różnica?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od miesiaca biore izotek. Troszkę sie balem że sluche usta , oczy i moga byc problemy z watrobą. Lecz najbardziej sie przestraszylem ze nie mozna pic xd. Efekty sa super widac juz po 2tyg. Nie mialem duzo krostek na twarzy ale szczegolnie na plecach. Efekty są super i fajnie ze postawilem na izotek. Blizny schodza a twarz jest oczyszczona, troche sucha. Polecam ten lek moim zdaniem najlepszy na te sprawy tradzikowe.

----------


## wracanie

Izotek to jedyna rzecz, ktora pomogla mi pozbyc sie tradziku. Bralam w wakacje 2014 i od tej pory spokoj. ale gdybym miala nawrót to zdecydowalabym sie poraz drugi na kuracje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Coraz czesciej zastnanawiam sie nad przyjmowaniem izoteku. Mam tylko pytanie w kwestii makeupu. Pracuje wsrod duzej ilosci ludzi i jak do tej pory nie odwazylam sie wyjsc bez pomalowania twarzy. Czy stosujac ten lek dalej bd mogla uzywac podkladu???? prosze o szczere odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Coraz czesciej zastnanawiam sie nad przyjmowaniem izoteku. Mam tylko pytanie w kwestii makeupu. Pracuje wsrod duzej ilosci ludzi i jak do tej pory nie odwazylam sie wyjsc bez pomalowania twarzy. Czy stosujac ten lek dalej bd mogla uzywac podkladu???? prosze o szczere odpowiedzi


Jeśli o mnie chodzi to nie widzę przeciwskazań. Moja skóra na twarzy się nie złuszczała. Na początku była trochę czerwona. Ale mojej znajomej schodziła całymi płatami. Każdy przechodzi kurację inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 

biorę już Izotek 4 miesiąc i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów ( 1 mies- 30mg, póżniej 40mg/dobę, przy 65kg). z trądzikiem walczyłam od 15 roku życia, przede wszystkim widoczne były u mnie zaskórniki i systematycznie zmiany ropne, po który zostawały mi przebarwienia. Do tego duży łojotok, cały czas błyszcząca się skóra twarzy i przetłuszczające się włosy. stosowałam wcześniej  min. tetralysal i przeróżne maści, wszystko z doraźnym skutkiem. Bardziej efektywne były tabletki antykoncepcyjne, ale jak przestawałam brać, problem zawsze powracał. W piwrszym miesiącu wypryski może bardziej się nasiliły, obecnie brak wyprysków, zaskórników, skóra wyrażnie się oczyściła. jestem w końcu w stanie pokazać się bez podkładu. bardzo na plus poprawa stanu włosów, w koncu moge spokojnie być je raz na 3 dni. kuracje znoszę bardzo dobrze, jedyne co to cały czas muszę miec nawilżone pomadką usta. na noc używam cetapil, na dzien podklad bez zadnego kremu nawilżającego. codziennie po kąpieli stosuję oliwkę na całe ciało, ale to robie juz od 2 lat, wiec zmian w skórze ciała nie widzę. przez jakiś czas zmagałam się z zajadami, ale dostałam lek z antybiotykiem, który mogę przygotować w formie papki i zastosować na noc, bproblem zajadów znikął. Odczuwalne jest jescze wysuszenie oczu, zwlaszcze ze pracuję pzrzed komputerem, ale i to można znieść stosując krople nawilżające. koszt opakowania na 1 mies, czyli 60 kapsulek po 20mg to 100zł w warszawie.
warto spróbować, mam nadziję że efekt po odstawieniu kuracji pozostanie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kurację zaczęłam 31 sierpnia 2015 r., generalnie leczę się od lipca 2014 r.
Kupuję opakowanie 60 kapsułek, 20mg w cenie od 100 do 130 zł 
Swego czasu dwukrotnie wylądowałam u chirurga, bo moje pryszcze były zbyt wielkie i zbyt głęboko pod skórą, bym sama je mogła wycisnąć (mogłyby zostać gigantyczne blizny, jeśli okazałoby się to możliwe). Po "skończonej" kuracji i wypróbowaniu epiduo, clindacne, tetralysalu, zinerytu i innych pani dermatolog (jeżeli można ją tak nazwać - za każdym razem kiedy przychodziłam do niej z tymi wielkimi podskórnymi krostami twierdziła, że "jestem dla niej wyzwaniem") uznała, że to wszystko i już nie powinno się bardzo pogarszać... no cóż. Błąd. Około 3-4 miesięcy później dostałam gigantycznego wysypu na brodzie - powtórzyło się również kilka podskórnych "bomb". Pryszcze były dosłownie jeden na drugim - nie dramatyzuję. Gdy tylko znikał jeden pojawiał się kolejny tuż obok. Pani dermatolog pomachałam na pożegnanie i zmieniłam lekarza. Tym razem trafiłam w dziesiątkę. Pan dermatolog szczegółowo wyjaśnił mi jaki mam rodzaj trądziku (tak, przez rok leczenia nie usłyszałam tego od poprzedniej lekarki, wszak byłam dla niej wyzwaniem) oraz przepisał Izotek, którego strasznie się bałam. Wcześniej poczytałam o tym leku i okazało się, że ma niemalże niekończącą się listę skutków ubocznych. Dzięki Bogu jednak zdecydowałam się na ten lek. Ze skutków ubocznych ujawniło się wypadanie włosów i pierzchnięcie ust. To, że skóra zrobiła się sucha (żegnaj strefo T!), a włosy niemalże się nie przetłuszczają nie muszę wspominać - to było logiczne, bowiem zamknęły się te gruczoły, które natłuszczają skórę. Zastanawiam się, czy senność to zasługa leku, czy szkoły, którą kończę, hehe. Największym atutem Izoteku jest fakt, że w końcu pomógł. Przede mną ostatnie 30 dni kuracji, a pryszcze nie wyskakują mi prawie że wcale. Oczywiście zostałam poinformowana, że na początku stan skóry może się pogorszyć, ale przyszłam do lekarza w tak fatalnym stanie, że chyba nie dało się gorzej. Żadnego pogorszenia nie zanotowałam, a grudy z brody zniknęły w około 1,5 miesiąca. Wciąż mam zaczerwienioną skórę, ale szczerze mnie to nie dziwi. Poprzednia dermatolog przepisała mi raz za mocną substancję i trochę mnie spaliło - szkoda, że to był jedyny lek, który mi zaleciła, a który pomagał. Warto zapytać lekarza o lżejszą kurację na pryszcze jeżeli stan skóry nie jest fatalny, ale jeśli jest naprawdę źle, to chyba nie znam lepszego leku. Mówię oczywiście tylko za siebie. Znajoma była zadowolona, ale po roku od zaprzestania kuracji miała delikatny nawrót - możliwe oczywiście, że łączyła lek z alkoholem, co jest zakazane, lub też nie brała go regularnie. Każdy organizm działa inaczej - mam nadzieję, że dość się już nacierpiałam i nie uświadczę więcej trądziku oraz nacieków, cyst, czy jak to się zwało (bo tego pani dermatolog również nie wiedziała)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotec stosowałam i bardzo się zawiodłam. Tak jak wspomniała poprzedniczka spróbowałam Epiduo i to pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeszłam terapie izotekiem w 2009 roku
przez kila lat było ok, a niedawno pojawiły się zmiany ropne na narządach płciowych (skórze owłosionej)
lekarz powiedział, ze nalezy powtórzyć terapie
czy ktoś miał podobny problem?
przejrzałam masę forów i tylko na jednym znalazłam kogoś komu przydarzyło się to co mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej.
Po skończonej kuracji zostało mi 1 opakowanie Izoteku 30 kapsułek z dawką 10mg. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany, mogę odsprzedać za 40zł z przesyłką. Kontakt: bulinka1001@wp.pl

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Trądzik mam od 1-2 gimnazjum (teraz mam 19lat).Używałam tormentiol, benzacne, acnederm, cerabit, visaxinum, maść cynkowa, kailas, przemywałam twarz rumiankiem, oraz go piłam, duac, zineryt przez 3 miesiące (gdy skończyłam trądzik wrócił i był jeszcze większy niż przedtem), po tym próbowałam jeszcze różnych domowych sposobów, bo nie było derma na nfz. Od sierpnia 2014 roku leczę się bez przerwy u derma (gdy poszłam do niej na 1 wizytę trądzik miałam na całej twarzy i mnóstwo czerwonych przebarwień).Przepisywane miałam: epiduo, locacid, normaclin, davercin w żelu, differin, teraz od kilku miesięcy znów muszę używać epiduo i davercinu w płynie. Przez te ponad półtora roku moja cera wygląda tak: sporo mi te maści pomogły, zwłaszcza epiduo przepisane jako pierwsze, ale nadal mam przebarwienia trochę bledsze (najbardziej policzki i broda), oraz krosty, których jest mniej, ale po każdej zostaje mi plama, a nie wyciskam ich. Dermatolog twierdzi, że mam za 'mały' trądzik na izotek i, że maści mi pomogą (wątpie, prędzej zaleczą tylko). Dodatkowo mam naprawdę oporny ten trądzik. Więc, czy Waszym zdaniem mogłabym brać izotek?Czy mój średnio nasilony trądzik z tendencją do przebarwień nadawałby się do takiego leczenia?Maści na sto pro mi nie wyleczą, a antybiotyków doustnych nie chcę (czytałam że pomagają tylko na czas brania). Dodam, że z hormonami mam problem, ale mały (czasem nieregularne miesiączki), ale trądzik jest u mnie genetyczny. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź i pomoc.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostało mi 60 tbl actaven 20mg, chętnie odsprzedam za 60 zł i odpowiem na pytania związane z tym lekiem. trojanzabno@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.Trądzik mam od 1-2 gimnazjum (teraz mam 19lat).Używałam tormentiol, benzacne, acnederm, cerabit, visaxinum, maść cynkowa, kailas, przemywałam twarz rumiankiem, oraz go piłam, duac, zineryt przez 3 miesiące (gdy skończyłam trądzik wrócił i był jeszcze większy niż przedtem), po tym próbowałam jeszcze różnych domowych sposobów, bo nie było derma na nfz. Od sierpnia 2014 roku leczę się bez przerwy u derma (gdy poszłam do niej na 1 wizytę trądzik miałam na całej twarzy i mnóstwo czerwonych przebarwień).Przepisywane miałam: epiduo, locacid, normaclin, davercin w żelu, differin, teraz od kilku miesięcy znów muszę używać epiduo i davercinu w płynie. Przez te ponad półtora roku moja cera wygląda tak: sporo mi te maści pomogły, zwłaszcza epiduo przepisane jako pierwsze, ale nadal mam przebarwienia trochę bledsze (najbardziej policzki i broda), oraz krosty, których jest mniej, ale po każdej zostaje mi plama, a nie wyciskam ich. Dermatolog twierdzi, że mam za 'mały' trądzik na izotek i, że maści mi pomogą (wątpie, prędzej zaleczą tylko). Dodatkowo mam naprawdę oporny ten trądzik. Więc, czy Waszym zdaniem mogłabym brać izotek?Czy mój średnio nasilony trądzik z tendencją do przebarwień nadawałby się do takiego leczenia?Maści na sto pro mi nie wyleczą, a antybiotyków doustnych nie chcę (czytałam że pomagają tylko na czas brania). Dodam, że z hormonami mam problem, ale mały (czasem nieregularne miesiączki), ale trądzik jest u mnie genetyczny. Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź i pomoc.



Moim zdaniem zmień lekarza. Nie czekaj  (jak ja) aż rozniesie Ci się to świństwo na całe ciało. W Twoim wieku też miałam tylko na twarzy. O wiele za późno zaproponowano mi izotek. Ale lepiej późno niż wcale... Takie jest moje zdanie. Biorę izotek już 14 miesiąc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam izotec! Szkoda czasu zdrowia i pieniędzy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odradzam izotec! Szkoda czasu zdrowia i pieniędzy!


Może jakieś konkrety a nie tylko nie bo nie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moim zdaniem zmień lekarza. Nie czekaj  (jak ja) aż rozniesie Ci się to świństwo na całe ciało. W Twoim wieku też miałam tylko na twarzy. O wiele za późno zaproponowano mi izotek. Ale lepiej późno niż wcale... Takie jest moje zdanie. Biorę izotek już 14 miesiąc.


Niestety u mnie dermatolodzy na NFZ są..no nie bardzo, a na prywatnego hajsu nie mam.
14 miesięcy to długo..Ja obliczyłam, że musiałabym brać prawie rok. Czy jest szansa, iż lekarz rodzinny mi go wypisze?
Obawiam się skutków ubocznych, i dlatego nie wiem czy ryzykować, dodatkowo mam problem z połykaniem dużych tabletek, a i naczytałam się o powrotach po skończonej kuracji, więc i dlatego odwlekam tę decyzję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niestety u mnie dermatolodzy na NFZ są..no nie bardzo, a na prywatnego hajsu nie mam.
> 14 miesięcy to długo..Ja obliczyłam, że musiałabym brać prawie rok. Czy jest szansa, iż lekarz rodzinny mi go wypisze?
> Obawiam się skutków ubocznych, i dlatego nie wiem czy ryzykować, dodatkowo mam problem z połykaniem dużych tabletek, a i naczytałam się o powrotach po skończonej kuracji, więc i dlatego odwlekam tę decyzję.


Tabletki nie są duże i są powlekane, łatwo się je łyka. Co do skutków ubocznych, mogą być łagodne. W razie czego można zawsze kurację przerwać. Mi izotek pomógł, a wyglądałam tragicznie. Żałuję, że tak późno go wzięłam. Rok szybko minie, a efekty leczenia zostaną. Powiedz swojemu lekarzowi, że jesteś zdecydowana na kurację izotekiem i poproś o przepisanie. Jak się nie zgodzi, idż do innego, nie koniecznie prywatnie. Nie trzeba być super specjalistą, żeby przepisać receptę. W opakowaniu, które ja biorę jest 60 sztuk, starcza na dwa miesiące, cena 99 zł i jeszcze balsam do ust gratis. Poszukaj taniej apteki. Lekarz rodzinny raczej nie przepisze Ci izoteku, tak myślę. Jak widzisz na forum można kupić ten lek, ale nie ryzykowałabym. Trzeba być pod kontrolą lekarza, chociażby po to, żeby robić badania kontrolne co jakiś czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki nie są duże i są powlekane, łatwo się je łyka. Co do skutków ubocznych, mogą być łagodne. W razie czego można zawsze kurację przerwać. Mi izotek pomógł, a wyglądałam tragicznie. Żałuję, że tak późno go wzięłam. Rok szybko minie, a efekty leczenia zostaną. Powiedz swojemu lekarzowi, że jesteś zdecydowana na kurację izotekiem i poproś o przepisanie. Jak się nie zgodzi, idż do innego, nie koniecznie prywatnie. Nie trzeba być super specjalistą, żeby przepisać receptę. W opakowaniu, które ja biorę jest 60 sztuk, starcza na dwa miesiące, cena 99 zł i jeszcze balsam do ust gratis. Poszukaj taniej apteki. Lekarz rodzinny raczej nie przepisze Ci izoteku, tak myślę. Jak widzisz na forum można kupić ten lek, ale nie ryzykowałabym. Trzeba być pod kontrolą lekarza, chociażby po to, żeby robić badania kontrolne co jakiś czas.


Moja dermatolożka nie wypisze mi izoteku, ponieważ uważa, że mam większość przebarwień, a krost mniej, więc wyleczy się to maściami.Druga u której byłam raz też nie chciała mi go dać.Trzecia wgl nie nadaje się na lekarza, a czwarta..była taka nieprzyjemna sytuacja i już do niej nie pójdę.Najgorsze jest to, że wszystkie przyjmują w tej samej przychodni..A innych na NFZ nie ma.. A tanią aptekę znalazłam.Teraz płacę za epiduo i davercin około 55-60 zł, a 30 tabletek axotret jest za 50 zł, więc wyszłoby na to samo..
Jestem w kropce, nie wiem co robić, czy zaryzykować i iść do rodzinnej, czy poczekać na wizyte u derma (mam za 20 dni) i po raz kolejny zapytać ją, choć odpowiedź już znam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja dermatolożka nie wypisze mi izoteku, ponieważ uważa, że mam większość przebarwień, a krost mniej, więc wyleczy się to maściami.Druga u której byłam raz też nie chciała mi go dać.Trzecia wgl nie nadaje się na lekarza, a czwarta..była taka nieprzyjemna sytuacja i już do niej nie pójdę.Najgorsze jest to, że wszystkie przyjmują w tej samej przychodni..A innych na NFZ nie ma.. A tanią aptekę znalazłam.Teraz płacę za epiduo i davercin około 55-60 zł, a 30 tabletek axotret jest za 50 zł, więc wyszłoby na to samo..
> Jestem w kropce, nie wiem co robić, czy zaryzykować i iść do rodzinnej, czy poczekać na wizyte u derma (mam za 20 dni) i po raz kolejny zapytać ją, choć odpowiedź już znam..


Spróbuj w innym mieście. Ja też mam swojego dermatologa 50km od swojej miejscowości. A może rzeczywiście nie ma u Ciebie potrzeby leczenia izotekiem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Spróbuj w innym mieście. Ja też mam swojego dermatologa 50km od swojej miejscowości. A może rzeczywiście nie ma u Ciebie potrzeby leczenia izotekiem?


Właśnie no..niby nie mam tego dużo, rzeczywiście większość przebarwień.. Ale oporny jest ten trądzik..Więc nie wiem czy jest sens brania tak silnych tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Dermatolog przepisał mi izotek 10mg. Niestety mój organizm nie toleruje tego leku, więc chętnie oddam opakowanie - 20tabl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Dermatolog przepisał mi izotek 10mg. Niestety mój organizm nie toleruje tego leku, więc chętnie oddam opakowanie - 20tabl.


A można wiedzieć, co się działo z organizmem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie odsprzedam opakowanie izoteku  20mg  60tabl , data waznosci  styczen 2017. brakuje 2 tabtelek poczytam zdecydowalam ze jednak nie podejmuje sie narazie leczenia  ze wzgledu ze chcialabym zajsc w ciąze w niedlugim czasie, a wpisy o ciazy mnie troche wystraszyly . kupilam je za 120zł, sprzedam za 70.  Co ty na to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie Izoteku  60 tabletek 20mg . data ważności styczeń 2017.  brakuje 2 tabletek.   zapłacilam 120zł, sprzedam za 70.  Natalia 
natalia-ikert@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Byłem dzisiaj u dermatologa i mam cały plecak ulotek w tym temacie ;D Dostałem równiez 2 opcje kuracji jedna powierzchowna czyli maści i druga wlasnie przy pmocy IZOTEK'U. Zrealizowalem obie recepty ale chyba zdecyduje sie narazie na kuracje powierzchowna gdyz nie mam az takich zmian na skórze zeby stosowac tak mocny lek. Gdyby ktoś z KRAKOWA poszukiwał to moge odsprzedac nowe nie otwierane opakowanie ktore dzisiaj kupiłem. Zapłaciłem 99zl i za tyle sprzedam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Izotecu nie polecam mam same złe wspomnienia. Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy a przede wszystkim zdrowia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Izotecu nie polecam mam same złe wspomnienia. Szkoda czasu i pieniędzy a przede wszystkim zdrowia...


A jakie są te złe wspomnienia?

----------


## Tajemnica

Izotretynoina - jak udowodniono wiele razy naukowo - KALECZY, a nie leczy. Nie ma znaczenia pod jaką nazwą weźmiesz "lek". Dermatolog przepisze Ci ten z którym ma podpisaną umowę (wspólny zysk).
No i będzie opowiadał, że to ma znaczenie jaki konkretny lek... bzdura. Liczy się substancja czynna, która jest TA SAMA bez względu na nazwę producenta "leku".
Efekty uboczne występują bez względu na dawkę, i często po wielu latach. Jeśli dermatolog gwarantuje Ci, że nie będziesz miał konkretnych efektów ubocznych i Cie wyleczy niech da Ci to na piśmie i się pod tym podpisze  :Smile: 
Dlaczego szkodzi...? Wprowadzasz swój organizm w stan hiperwitaminozy to po 1. Lek zostaje w organizmie bardzo długo... Nawet w przypadku rocznej kuracji, to jakieś kilka lat...

----------


## Malola6

Sprzedam Izotek 20 mg. Opakowanie zawiera 30 kapsułek oryginalnego leku i receptę. Lek ważny jest do 01/2017. Kontakt na maila olszynska.magda@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 26 lat i trądzik od 13 roku życia.  5 lat temu przeszłam kuracje izotekiem , brałam go 7 miesięcy, dawka ustalona indywidualnie, wizyty co miesiąc, badania co miesiąc, tabletki anty przez cały okres kuracji i kilka miesięcy po. Efekty: już po 2 tyg czyste plecy i dekolt, po miesiącu twarz. Miałam trądzik zaskornikowy i ropny. Skutki uboczne to głównie suche usta i śluzówka, czułam się dobrze wyniki były nawet lepsze niż przed terapia, ale to akurat dzięki diecie w tym samym czasie zaczęłam zdrowiej się odżywiać. Po 2 latach od terapii trądzik zaczął wracać stopniowo , jednak dekolt i plecy nadal czyste , czoło piękne, jedynie reszta twarzy głównie zaskorniki i tak jak dawniej głównie strefa t tak teraz policzki. 
Jednak widzę że z miesiąca na miesiąc jest trochę gorzej.. od pół roku skóra znowu się przetłuszcza. Zmiany nie są nagle ale widzę pogorszenie.. byłam u lekarza i zalecił ponowienie terapii. Wacham się bo wiąże się to znowu z tabletkami anty , oraz z tym że na tym etapie mojego życia myślę o ciąży a po terapii trzeba odczekać zanim to świństwo zniknie z organizmu. W moim przypadku terapia przeszła gładko a efekty przeszły najśmielsze oczekiwania jednak teraz nie mam pewności czy nadal będzie wszystko ok. Do tego doszła kwestia planowania rodziny. 
Cieszę się dobrym zdrowiem , okres jak w zegarku, cytologia i reszta wynikow ksiazkowa, nie wiem czy jest sens się truc tabletkami  anty i izotekiem, fundowac sobie taki szok. Z drugiej strony jak nie teraz to dopiero za kilka lat, po ciąży i karmieniu a wtedy to nie wiadomo jak będzie wyglądała moja twarz. 
Dylematy.... 
Ma ktoś podobne?

----------


## watpliwosci

Czy jest coś innego niż Izotek, co pomaga na trudny trądzik? Bo mam wątpliwości..

----------


## 14latztradzikiem

Hej, ja mam trądzik od 10 roku życia. Izotek brałam pierwszy raz mając 18 lat. Pomógł bardzo. Wrócił po 5 latach gdy odstawiłam tabletki antykoncepcyjne. Teraz mimo, że jestem cały czas na dawce 40mg, kuracja jest przedłużana już drugi raz... Zresztą jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak to u mnie wygląda, jest to na moim blogu: isotretinoin-treatment.blogspot.com/ . Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem niektórzy są głupi biorąc aż tak silne leki na cerę. Niszczy to przede wszystkim wątrobę i daje wiele skutków ubocznych . Moja znajoma miała tragiczną cerę ze nawet sobie tego nie wyobrażacie i moim zdaniem zniszczyła sobie swoje organy przez branie tego środka a nie pomyślała o tym jak się odżywia i jaki tryb życia prowadzi.. A to bardzo wpływa na nasze zdrowie i cerę. Tak samo poważne choroby mogą byc efektem na twarzy tak jak np w moim przypadku jednak odkąd cos się zmieniło i nie biorę leków to z moją cerą juz jest okej! Takze moi drodzy zanim zdecydujecie się na farmakologiczne leczenie skóry, najpierw zastanówcie sie nad tym co jecie, jak codziennie funkcjonujecie lub czy przyczyna nie tkwi w czymś poważniejszym bo gdy czasem ktoś nie sprawdzi tego to droga na skróty może mieć poważne efekty!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam izotec, bardzo słabo działał a po zaprzestaniu używania wysypało mnie jeszcze gorzej niż przed użyciem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odradzam izotec, bardzo słabo działał a po zaprzestaniu używania wysypało mnie jeszcze gorzej niż przed użyciem.


A jak długo brałaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałam izotec i uważam, że to totalna porażka. Więcej efektów ubocznych niż poprawy. Szkoda zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawa jestem ile osób, które piszą, że izotek im nie pomógł wybrało pełną dawkę tego leku, odpowiednią do masy ciała? Ja wybrałam 7 opakowań, 420 sztuk, zajęło mi to z przerwami (ze względu na skutki uboczne) 16 miesięcy. Mogę z pełną odpowiedzialnością powiedzieć, że izotek mi pomógł w 100%, ale efekty były widoczne dopiero pod koniec kuracji. A jeśli mi pomógł, to znaczy, że działa zabojczo na trądzik!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wielu, wielu wątpliwościach, zdecydowałam się jednak na podjęcie kuracji izotretynoiną. Zazwyczaj nie mam zadnych skutków ubocznych leków, które przyjmuję, natomiast w tym przypadku było zupełnie inaczej. Od poczatku "co chwila" coś innego. Na początku silne  bóle głowy  (jak się okazao z powdou podwyższonego ciśnienia śródczaszkowego), sucha skóra, usta, ślady krwi w nosie, potem pieczenie oczu (konieczne było stosowanie kropli), później ból z tyłu głowy, bóle mieśni, ścięgna achillesa, a na końcu straszne pocenie skóry twarzy i głowy (włosy).. A to wszystko w ciągu zaledwie 2 miesięcy... Zrezygnowałam oczywiście, chociaż badania krwi robiłam co miesiąc i były świetne. Dermatolog twierdził, że te "dokuczliwe objawy" miną, ale ja miałam coraz większe obawy. Zaczęłam czytać opinie ludzi, którzy stosowali ten lek i okazuje się, że wielu z nich ma mniej lub bardziej powazne problemy zdrowotne... niestety. U mnie, pomimo odstawienia leku, od ponad 2 miesięcy utrzymuje się ból w okolicy ściegna achillesa na obu nogach (ortopeda, podczas badania usg nie doszukał się niczego niepokojącego, więc po prostu muszę czekać aż "samo przejdzie"..), zdecydowanie bardziej pocę się również na twarzy (kiedyś praktycznie w ogóle) no i cera na twarzy jest bardziej tłusta niż była. Jestem bardzo rozczarowana, no i przerażona perpektywą wiecznie spoconej twarzy szczególnie... Gdybym miała podjąć decyzję raz jeszcze, nigdy nie sięgnęłabym po te tabletki... Przemyślcie dobrze swoją decyzję, zresztą ulotka - skutki uboczne (porażająca objętość).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, aknenormin, axotret 20 mg po 60 sztuk w normalnej cenie. kupie kilka opakowan za pobraniem
dorisek16@interia.pl

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, proszę o kontakt na maila aqua_news@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem z połykaniem dużych tabletek, nawet ketonal 'przecinałam' nożem na kilka malutkich kawałków.Stąd moje pytanie, czy izotek można rozdzielać na parę małych kawałków? Czy osłabi to działanie, a może w ogóle przez to działać nie będzie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Rozważam aby zacząć brać Izotek. Czy będę mógł pić alkohol?


Podczas stosowania Izotretynoiny nie wolno pić alkoholu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Kupię każda ilość leku izotek. Wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością podglądu zawartości. Kontakt ssij_pale_kangura@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam wspomniane leki i jest to wielka strata czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie izotek lub jego zamiennik. Pilne. Proszę o kontakt 
Me.and.me.red.head@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowałam wspomniane leki i jest to wielka strata czasu i pieniędzy.


Mam zupełnie inne zdanie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z kuracji. Zostały tylko blizny, żadnych nowości w postaci wyprysków. Mój koszmar się skończył.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jak każdy w okresie dojrzewania pojawił się u mnie trądzik 
Nie był jakiś naprawdę mocny ale jako dziewczyna bardzo mi przeszkadzał, wiadomo ciągle jakieś kolejne wyskakiwaly i tylko.więcej i więcej 
Byłam u naprawdę wielu specjalistów wielu z nich mówiło ze to potowki inni ze to od zarazków leczyłam się naprawdę wszystkim począwszy od domowych sposobów kończąc na wszystkich rodzajach kremów i inny pierduł 
Jedna z moich pan prowadzących powiedziała jakie są skutki uboczne ze uszkadza płód i tak dalej przestraszyłam się i zwatpilam i znów korzystałam z epiduo
Az w końcu los chciał ze trafiłam na najlepszą dermatolog w całym mieście czekalam naprawdę bardzo długo aż w końcu przekonała mnie ze warto i gdyby nie było warto nie dawałaby tego własnej córce 
Pierwszy tydzień było średnio bo wszystkie zaskórniki wyszły ale jak to mówią specjaliści musi wyjść do końca żeby zniknęło. Na zawsze rzeczywiście po tygodniu widziałam niesamowita poprawę jednak po miesiącu każdy pytał się co stało się z moją cera ze wygląda tak rewelacyjnie 
Miałam problemy jedynie z suchym ustami stosowałam pomadki 
Czasem przesuszona skóra wiadomo stosowałam kremy nawilżające 
Z tygodni na tydzień zmieniskszalam dawkę 
Najpierw po 2 później po 1 później 1 co 2 dni 
I z czasem zakonczylam kuracje od grudnia do kwietnia 
Cera była idealna nie brałam leku kolejne miesiące cerę trzymała się bardzo dobrze jednak znów po wakacjach zaczęły pojawiać się drobne oznaki powrotu datę go za zgodą mojego lekarza biorę lek ponownie mam nadzieje ze znów obejdzie się bez komplikacji i wyniki będą równie pomyślne 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zakupione wczoraj (14 września 2016) w aptece opakowanie Izotek 10mg, kapsułki miękkie, 30 kapsułek, termin ważności do czerwca 2017.
Zrezygnowałem z brania, a zwrócić leku do apteki nie można (takie prawo).
Odbiór osobisty możliwy w Warszawie niedaleko ratusza na Białołęce.
Sprzedam tylko osobie, która pokaże mi swoją receptę na ten lek. Ja mam paragon z apteki.
Szkoda wyrzucać zupełnie nowy lek, jeśli komuś może się jeszcze przydać.
Szczegóły do ustalenia. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na adres e-mail: tymczasowynaspam@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zakupione wczoraj (14 września 2016) w aptece opakowanie Izotek 10mg, kapsułki miękkie, 30 kapsułek, termin ważności do czerwca 2017.
> Zrezygnowałem z brania, a zwrócić leku do apteki nie można (takie prawo).
> Odbiór osobisty możliwy w Warszawie niedaleko ratusza na Białołęce.
> Sprzedam tylko osobie, która pokaże mi swoją receptę na ten lek. Ja mam paragon z apteki.
> Szkoda wyrzucać zupełnie nowy lek, jeśli komuś może się jeszcze przydać.
> Szczegóły do ustalenia. Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt na adres e-mail:


Właśnie dowiedziałem się, że samo wystawienie ogłoszenia o sprzedaży leku na receptę przez osobę nieupoważnioną do obrotu lekami stanowi przestępstwo z art. 124 Ustawy "Prawo farmaceutyczne", a zatem powyższe ogłoszenie jest nieważne. Lek nie został odsprzedany i nigdy nie będzie. OGŁOSZENIE NIEAKTUALNE. Lek zostanie oddany do apteki do utylizacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko nie izotek ! Po tym paskudztwie zamiast mi się polepszyć to mi się pogorszyło . :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również odradzam i zgadzam się w 100 procentach że bardziej mogą zaszkodzić niż pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, biorę ulotek blisko 5 miesięcy. Na początku była tragedia jeżeli chodzi o wysuszenie skóry... zaczęłam szukać i testować równe preparaty i odkryłam że dla mnie najlepszy do mycia ciała i twarzy jest Emolium. Po umyciu twarzy emulsją delikatnie przemywam tonikiem i nakładam krem Cetaphil ( na zmianę używam kremu z kwasem hialuronowym). Dodam, że od kiedy moja skóra wygląda naprawdę dobrze, zaczęłam brać dwie tabletki dziennie... A skóra nadal wygląda dobrze bo odpowiednio ją pielęgnuje. Od czasu do czasu robię peelingi ( mechaniczne pełnoziarniste i pneumatyczne) - jednak tu trzeba być ostrożnym. Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ach ta autokorekta... oczywiście peelingi drobnoziarniste a nie pełnoziarniste, i peelingi enzymatyczne a nie pneumatyczne... :-)

----------


## benten

Ja ci podpowiem i od razu zadaje pytanie.
Nie biore tego izo od 5 lat (terapia mi nie pomogła skutki uboczne nie znikneły), potem brałem tetralysal(dorobilem sie ostrej kandydozy i zniszczenia jelit). 
Po pierwszej kuracji wzialem 2 i zniszczylem sobie organizm, zepsuł mi sie termostat w organizmie, teraz jakiekolwiek podrażnienie(duszne miejsca publiczne albo długie siedzenie przed monitorem czyli np praca) i piecze mnie twarz głowa oczy tak ze nie moge wytrzymać ( a oczywiście jak sie podrażnia skóra to sie psuje zazwyczaj). A skórę to mam taką wysuszoną że bez codziennego nawilżania zaczyna piec i sie dosłowie masakrować. Moje pytanie czy ktoś tak miał ?? Czy ktoś jakoś walczył ze skutkami ubocznymi ?? Nie ma jakichś badań lipidów w skórze czy cos??

----------


## benten

Mam pytanie.Czy ktoś walczył ze skutkami ubocznymi po izotetreinie ??? czy są jakieś badania lipidów czy coś?  Po kuracji jestem lata a skutki nie przeszły a swoją droga kuracja nie pomogła. mam skórę wysuszoną jak ścierka, jakiekolwiek podrażnienie typu: przebywanie w ciepłym miejscu jak bar, siedzenie długie przy kompie np praca,zaczyna mnie strasznie palić głowa, skóra twarzy i oczy. Oczywiście jak sie podrażnia skóra to zazwyczaj zaczyna sie psuć...Dodam że bez codziennego nawilżania podrażnia sie o wszystko i masakruje po paru dniach. Jakby mi sie termostat w organizmie zepsuł. Czy ktoś tak miał, da sie jakoś z tym walczyć ??

----------


## Habiball

Witam, 5 dzień kuracji lekiem Izotek 20mg , skutki uboczne  ból głowy , lekkie problemy żołądkowe oraz zaczerwieniona twarz. Lekarz mi zalecił brania leku przez 15 dni po jednej kapsułce,a po 15 dniach już zażywać 2 kapsułki, lekarz pozwolił na branie 2 kapsułek od razu z rana. Pytanie do was, czy ktoś miał taki sam sposób przyjmowania leku i czy dwie kapsułki na raz to nie będzie za dużo ?, bo nie wiem czy nie rozłożyć ich na rano i wieczorem. Prosze o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam izotec i uważam, że to totalna porażka nie dość, że mi nie pomógł to jeszcze zaszkodził. Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, 5 dzień kuracji lekiem Izotek 20mg , skutki uboczne  ból głowy , lekkie problemy żołądkowe oraz zaczerwieniona twarz. Lekarz mi zalecił brania leku przez 15 dni po jednej kapsułce,a po 15 dniach już zażywać 2 kapsułki, lekarz pozwolił na branie 2 kapsułek od razu z rana. Pytanie do was, czy ktoś miał taki sam sposób przyjmowania leku i czy dwie kapsułki na raz to nie będzie za dużo ?, bo nie wiem czy nie rozłożyć ich na rano i wieczorem. Prosze o odpowiedz.


Ja bym rozłożyła na dwie dawki. Też miałam brać dwie na raz, a skończyło się na jednaj tab na dobę, ze względu na skutki uboczne. A poza tym Twoje skutki uboczne są niepokojące. Ja bym zglosiła je lekarzowi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przeszłam terapie izotekiem w 2009 roku
> przez kila lat było ok, a niedawno pojawiły się zmiany ropne na narządach płciowych (skórze owłosionej)
> lekarz powiedział, ze nalezy powtórzyć terapie
> czy ktoś miał podobny problem?
> przejrzałam masę forów i tylko na jednym znalazłam kogoś komu przydarzyło się to co mnie


Przez wiele lat leczyłam się u specjalistów wydając tony pieniędzy na kremy, maści antybiotyki ,lasery itp...Lekarze namawiali mnie na aknenormin,ale miałam obawy .Kiedy  guzki,formy naciekowe,mimo dbania o nie kosmetyczka drogie kosmetyki nic nie pomagało,a guzy zaczęły występować w głowie i kobiecych miejscach -zdecydowałam się,Przez półtora roku brałam male dawki i to było zbawienie ,Po miesiącu już ładna skóra ,odmłodzona, bez bolących guzów ,Trochę   wypadaly  mi włosy ,teraz  mam problemy  żołądkowe, ale nie  żałuję.Nie chciałabym wrócić do tego horroru,Po 2 latach jak coś mi się zaczyna robić małego szybko się wchłania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Izotek 509  989 733

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja nie biorę. Brałam ale zrezygnowałam bo:
wysuszał mi śluzówki
trzeba sobie przy nim robić badnaia na watrobę własnie
no i tabsy antykncepcyjne a one właśnie potrafią również męczyć wątrobę
Próbowałaś na twarz serum Sevolium? Powiem Ci, że mi pomogło ono bardziej niż jakiekolwiek retinole.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam IZOTEK 20 MG 30 tabletek 65 zł i IZOTEK 10 MG 30 tabletek 53 zł. 511017310

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja nie biorę. Brałam ale zrezygnowałam bo:
> wysuszał mi śluzówki
> trzeba sobie przy nim robić badnaia na watrobę własnie
> no i tabsy antykncepcyjne a one właśnie potrafią również męczyć wątrobę
> Próbowałaś na twarz serum Sevolium? Powiem Ci, że mi pomogło ono bardziej niż jakiekolwiek retinole.


Są inne środki antykoncepcyjne, nie koniecznie tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam wspomnianych leków! Jest to kompletna strata pieniędzy nie tylko na te lekki ale również po tych lekach na lekarzy u których będziemy leczyć skutki uboczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie polecam wspomnianych leków! Jest to kompletna strata pieniędzy nie tylko na te lekki ale również po tych lekach na lekarzy u których będziemy leczyć skutki uboczne.


Jakie skutki uboczne? Można bardziej konkretnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba najpopularniejszymi lekami na trądzik są : Duac, Aknenormin oraz izotec ale niestety żaden z nich mi nie pomógł a bardziej zaszkodził. Z mojej strony mogę dodać, że nie polecam i odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Czy brał ktoś izotek na trądzik różowaty (nie zwykły) i czy mu pomógł?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam silny trądzik,z którym zmagam się kilkanaście lat, utopiłam dużo pieniędzy w drogich i niestety nie pomagających lekach. Zmieniłam dermatologa, przepisał mi Davercin i maść Clindacne dopiero 7 dzień,ale juz widać,że trądzik jest łagodniejszy.Od jutra zaczynam brać Izotek, mam nadzieję,że trądzik zniknie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .mam 28 lat i nadal tradzik. Mam duży łojotok i wyskakują mi takie duże bolace gule. Jest tak że przrz tydzień nie mam żadnej a potem wyskoczy 5 czy 6 w ciągu kilku dni. W dodatku długo się goją. Jak myślicie brać Izotek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To oszust, zaufałam i dostaław witaminę C

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To oszust, zaufałam i dostaław witaminę C


Sprzedam Izotek 509 989 733

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, 
mam kilka opakowań do sprzedania. 
Zapraszam izotek2016@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam .mam 28 lat i nadal tradzik. Mam duży łojotok i wyskakują mi takie duże bolace gule. Jest tak że przrz tydzień nie mam żadnej a potem wyskoczy 5 czy 6 w ciągu kilku dni. W dodatku długo się goją. Jak myślicie brać Izotek?


Jasne, że brać  :Smile:

----------


## ania0050

Pilnie kupię Izotek, proszę o kontakt everstruck123@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Izotretynoina - jak udowodniono wiele razy naukowo - KALECZY, a nie leczy. Nie ma znaczenia pod jaką nazwą weźmiesz "lek". Dermatolog przepisze Ci ten z którym ma podpisaną umowę (wspólny zysk).
> No i będzie opowiadał, że to ma znaczenie jaki konkretny lek... bzdura. Liczy się substancja czynna, która jest TA SAMA bez względu na nazwę producenta "leku".
> Efekty uboczne występują bez względu na dawkę, i często po wielu latach. Jeśli dermatolog gwarantuje Ci, że nie będziesz miał konkretnych efektów ubocznych i Cie wyleczy niech da Ci to na piśmie i się pod tym podpisze 
> Dlaczego szkodzi...? Wprowadzasz swój organizm w stan hiperwitaminozy to po 1. Lek zostaje w organizmie bardzo długo... Nawet w przypadku rocznej kuracji, to jakieś kilka lat...



O matko ale bajki, przecież to nie prawda ..

 :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie! Izotec oraz Aknenormin jest niby taki rewelacyjny... Lekarze polecają a tak naprawdę te leki mogą nam więcej szkód narobić niż pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Część. Czy ktoś z Was podczas zażywania curacne lub innej odmiany miał bóle żołądka i mdłości. Mam je drugi tydzień z chwilami przerwy i nie wiem co robić. Mam póki co minimalna dawkę leku która co mc zwiększam ale mój organizm reaguje masakrycznie . Ktoś tak reagował. Dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałam leków o których wyżej wspominano i stanowczo nie polecam. Już nic nie pisze o skutkach ubocznych ale o tym, że kompletnie nic nie działają tak jak je reklamują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja leczyłam sie iotekiem prawie 9 msc na poczatu kuracji bylo strasznie miałam ogromne zajady w kacikachust skora z twarzy okropnie mi schodzila malam bole glowy . Ale po 4 miesiącach widziałam juz poprawę . A po skończeniu kuracji czułam sie w 7 niebie . Od teraz minely dwa lata jak jestem po kuracji na twarzy nie pojawił sir żaden wyprysk . Wiel jaka to ulga dla tych co tez sie borykają z trądzikiem . Wiec na prawd polecam ten lek zmienia życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jak w temacie sprzedam Izotek oraz epiduo żel są to pozostałości po mojej kuracji, dermatolog wypisała mi wcześniej receptę na zapas ...myślałam że to dłużej potrwa ale jednak udało mi się wygrać z trądzikiem. posiadam 2x opakowanie po 30szt Izoteku w cenie 90zł za sztukę , przy 2 opakowaniach mogę zejść 10zł ,nowa paczka 30szt kontowała mnie 99zł mam cene na opakowaniu moge wysłać zdjęcie na email. Epiduo żel nowy 1szt tylko mam 20zł . Mogę wysłać przy samej zaliczce na przesyłkę (15zł). Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jak w temacie sprzedam Izotek oraz epiduo żel są to pozostałości po mojej kuracji, dermatolog wypisała mi wcześniej receptę na zapas ...myślałam że to dłużej potrwa ale jednak udało mi się wygrać z trądzikiem. posiadam 2x opakowanie po 30szt Izoteku w cenie 90zł za sztukę , przy 2 opakowaniach mogę zejść 10zł ,nowa paczka 30szt kontowała mnie 99zł mam cene na opakowaniu moge wysłać zdjęcie na email. Epiduo żel nowy 1szt tylko mam 20zł . Mogę wysłać przy samej zaliczce na przesyłkę (15zł). Pozdrawiam email : monika_595@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam izotek monika_595@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam izotek monika_595@op.pl


Gdzie mozna odebrac?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie rownież kupiłam na zapas  :Frown:   sprzedam izotek 60szt kupilam za 119 wiec sprzedaje za 99pln
Mój e-mail magda.wojtasiak97@gmail.com możliwość odbioru w Wawie  :Smile:

----------


## obek-86

Witam serdecznie sprzedam antybiotyk Izotek 20mg 60 tabletek cena 90 zł.
Sprzedaję ze względu na swoje niedopatrze gdyż lek zawiera soję a ja jestem na nią uczulony i to wyklucza kurację moją tym lekiem.
Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt: obek-86@wp.pl możliwość osobistego odbioru Warszawa Targówek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

90 kapsulek 20mg i 60 kapsulek 10mg. Kontakt: linnaa22@interia.pl

----------


## agulka123555

witam czy ma ktoś do sprzedania opakowanie izoteku axetrotu lub aknenorminu musiałam przelozyc wizyte i braknie mi tabletek a chce zachować ciaglosc kuracji pomocy!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Zwracam się do was z pytaniem czy po leku Izotek, który stosuje od ok. 1,5 miesiąca mogą występować wymioty, omdlenia oraz ogromne zmiany nastroju?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi lek nie podpasowal i musze odstapic. Chce sie pozbyc wiec tanio  :Smile:  
531516444
niki94@op.pl

----------


## rott

kupię IZOTEK, ACTAVEN, AXOTRET, ROACCUTANE CURACNE, TRETINEX, ISODERM dawka 20 mg

Preferowany odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub Krakowie.

Mateuszsiwek@o2.pl
608 432 754

----------


## rott

kupię IZOTEK, ACTAVEN, AXOTRET, ROACCUTANE CURACNE, TRETINEX, ISODERM dawka 20 mg

Preferowany odbiór osobisty w Warszawie lub Krakowie

Mateuszsiwek@o2.pl
608 432 754

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczyłam się Izotekiem przez 7 miesięcy. Efekt świetny, pomimo suchości skóry i oczu było super. Ale jednak spustoszenie w organizmie OGROMNE!!!! Po ok dwóch miesiącach zrobiłam usg piersi profilaktycznie. Okazało się że mam gruczolowłókniak w lewej piersi, zostało usuniętę za pomocą biopsji mammotomicznej. Po trzech miesiącach pojechałam na kontrolne usg, rana się zagoiła ale guz pojawił się w drugiej piersi... Czeka mnie kolejna biopsja. Nie warto. Strasznie boje się kolejnego zabiegu. A co będzie dalej? nie wiadomo co z innymi organami.... Nie było takich problemów w mojej rodzinie, zawsze byłam okazem zdrowia. UWAŻAJCIE PROSZĘ! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja natomiast oceniam leczenie izotretynoiną jako skuteczne i polecam, a że skończyła mi się dawka, to chętnie kupię Actaven albo Izotek zgodnie z zasadami wolnego rynku. Mogę odebrać w Toruniu tudzież Bydgoszczu. Serdecznie pozdrawiam,
walczak.ca@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania izotek 59 tabletek 10mg, zakupiłam go kilka dni temu, mam na niego paragon, sprzedam za 50 zł. Proszę o kontakt osoby z Krakowa nr tel 669118145.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka brała izotek przez 7 miesięcy. Po 4 latach trądzik powrócił w mniejszym stopniu,  ale nie to jest najgorsze. Najgorsze jest choroba psychiczna, która wystąpiła po leczeniu i z której nie ma wyjścia. Jest na psychotropach. Zrujnowane życie. Nie wiem co będzie dalej. Izotek największa trucizna na którą leczący wyraża zgodę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż izotek 54 tabletki. 6 zużyte, ponieważ kupiłam podczas kuracji jako zamiennik aknenorminu, jednak po zażyciu izoteku źle się czułam. Skład najwidoczniej nie ten sam. Izotek kupiony w oświęcimskiej aptece. Data ważności lipiec 2018. 
kontakt: agmuszynska@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ... ja już nie mogę...   kończę kuracje...    zostało mi - 38 sztuk   Izotek 20 mg. ..   termin ważności 01/2019
odstąpię za 30 pln. + koszty  wysyłki..    jak ktoś reflektuje to piszcie  -  gruby_kocur@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Odstąpię Izotek 20mg 60 kapsułek -9. Niestety nie toleruję leku. Chętne osoby zapraszam do kontaktu piotrf99@wp.pl

----------


## d_wrona

Dla mnie izotek to wybawienie!  końcu wyleczylam twarz po wielu latach trądziku. Odstawiam za miesiąc więc boję się nawrotu ale przynajmniej wiem że coś działa na to cholerstwo

----------


## d_wrona

Raz prawie zemdlałam i miałam 2 tygodnie gdzie było mi cały czas niedobrze. ale to przejściowe

----------


## kama1982

Sprzedam Izotek 20mg 60 tabletek w cenie 80 zł. Pochodzę z Włocławka. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt mailowy skrocka2@tlen.pl. Termin ważności do czerwca 2018. Mogę przesłać zdjęcia.

----------


## u3041272

Witajcie, chciałbym przedstawić swoją historię rok od ukończenia kuracji. POLECAM

Trądzik zaczął się u mnie w wieku 13/14 lat w wieku 15 lat postanowiłem coś z tym zrobić i wybrałem się do dermatologa, u którego dostałem antybiotyk leczenie trwało pół roku, wszystko było super trądzik zniknął, kilka miesięcy później trądzik powrócił ze zdwojoną siłą. Zacząłem kuracje izotekiem miałem 16 lat waga około 65kg przez pierwszy miesiąc brałem codziennie 20mg. Efekty jakie były to wysuszona skóra twarzy, oraz usta. Dawka została zwiększona do 30mg dziennie, usta oraz twarz co raz bardziej wysuszona, po 2 miesiącach od zwiększenia dawki zacząłem widzieć pierwsze efekty. Dawka 30mg była utrzymywana jeszcze przez 6 miesięcy. Po 7 miesiącach od zaczęcia kuracji nie było już prawie śladu trądziku. Dawka została zmniejszona do 20mg i brałem jeszcze przez 6 miesięcy. Kuracja zakończyła się po 13 miesiącach, po trądziku nie było ani śladu. Twarz czyściutka jak u noworodka .

Jestem juz 2 lata od zakończenia kuracji, po kilku miesiącach od zakończenia kuracji zaczęły się pojawiać drobne wypryski, ale jest to naprawdę nic w porównaniu do tego co miałem 2 lata temu, taki drobny trądzik się utrzymał, ale uwierzcie mi, że to jest nic widać go tylko wtedy gdy ktoś się przygląda bardzo dokładnie. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z tego lek i naprawdę go polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam  3 opakowania po 60 tabl 20 mg moonmadless@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, jestem właśnie w trakcie kuracji Izotek20, w sumie połowa już za mną... Moja skóra mega się poprawiła jestem mega zadowolona! Skutki uboczne są, jest to oczywiste suchy nos oko itp. Ale stosuję sól fizjologiczną co jakiś czas na oczy gdy czuję że są suche psikam do nosa co kilka dni nakładam krem i pomatkę na usta i wszystko jest w porządku. Gdybym nie dbała o to mogłabym stęczeć jak reszta... Jak się ma łeb na karku można wszystko ogarnąć. Bardzo polecam ten lek!

----------


## Barbare

Mi tam isotek bardzo pomógł. Jedyny minus przy braniu tego leku jak dla mnie to było nie picie alkoholu. Podobno szkodzi przy tym leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pytanie do kolegów/koleżanek, którzy również biorą/brali ten chory lek.

Otóż jestem w 6 miesiącu kuracji i już zdecydowanie bliżej niz dalej do końca. Ogólnie trądzik był bardzo uporczywy i zszedł dopiero w 5 miesiacu (oczywiscie blizn i przebarwien masa, ale pryszczy 0). Niestety teraz jestem w 6 misiącu kuracji, i znów mnie wysypało.
Czy to normalne? Miał ktoś moze podobną hostorie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, biore izotek juz prawie 2 miesiace po jednej tabletce dziennie 20mg (mam 170cm , 57kg). Nie ma żadnej poprawy! Jak myslicie, czy moglbym sam podniesc swoja dawke? W jeden dzien 40mg , a drugi 20 i tak na zmianę.        Pomocy :///

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam  3 opakowania po 60 tabl 20 mg moonmadless@o2.pl


Nie mam juz Izoteku na sprzedaż

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, mail: kamilu4444@wp.pl

----------


## koraK

Mogą ;/ Niestety lista działań nieporządanych jest bardzo długa. Mój siostrzeniec ma 17 lat i straszny trądzik i niestety przeżył ciężko kurację, ale wyleczył się z trądziku prawie całkowicie  :Smile:  Teraz włączył serum sevolium i naprawdę jego cera wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Jest nawilżona i przede wszytskim nie ma takiej czerowonej skóry na twarzy, nic go nie podrażnia, bo ten krem działa ochronnie  :Wink:

----------


## Mirena8383

Ja też przez wiele miesięcy leczyłam się Izotekiem, ale już z niego zrezygnowałam, ponieważ skutki uboczne mnie dobiły. Teraz stosuję wyżej wymienione Sevolium i czuję się o wiele lepiej, moja skóra nie jest tak sucha, jak kiedyś.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co to jest sevolinum? nigdy nie slyszalem 
ja mialem okropny tradzik za dzieciaka i znowu zaczynaja sie problemy .. 
ten krem kupie w aptece czy np w drogeri ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię izotek, mail: kamilu4444@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy zdecydowac sie na kuracje izotekiem przy domniemanej (niedokaldnie zdiagnozowanej) ale prawodpodobnej przczynie hormonalnej (jako alternatywa dla brania tabletek antykoncpecyjnych cale zycie) ? czy przy tradziku hormonalnym tez bedzie trwaly efekt? prosze o wypowiedz osoby z tradzikiem ktory mial inne przyczyny (np hormonalne).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moonmadless@o2.pl kupie izotek PILNIE

----------


## Martucha

Tylko pamietajcie, że przy izoteku nawet lekarze polecaja jakies dobre kremy nawilżajace bo inaczej bedziecie miec sajgon ze skory. Ja sama bralam sevolium i to mi mocno uratowalo tylek :P

----------


## shokobons

a co w sumie jest w tym kremie? zastanawia mnie to bo szukam czegoś co będzie w stanie mi pomóc po tym jak się męczyłam z roacutan :<

----------


## Soda

Składowo to jest tam dość sporo, np. drożdże, nagietek, fiołek, lukrecja, wyciągi z kory i liści..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię PILNIE Izotek za pobraniem.  Kontakt annakowalska95@interia.pl

----------


## Commi

Brałam izotek przez jakiś czas. No i ma to swoje plusy oraz minusy. Przestałam bo miałam problem z wysuszeniem skóry, poza tym bałam sie o swoją wątrobę (do izoteku brałam również tabletki antykoncepcyjne bo izotek dziala toksycznie na płód, tak wiec trzeba zapobiegać ciąży). Nie moge jednak tutaj napisać, ze nie pomagały bo pomagały, u mnie znacznie ograniczyły pryszcze.

Teraz jestem jednak w stanie poprawic stan skóry domowymi sposobami Nie wiem, może powoli wyrastam z wyprysków, moze ta domowa pielęgnacja daje rezultaty, ale jest o wiele lepiej. 
Po pierwsze poprawiłam diete, staram się jeść zdrowiej i unikać cukru.
Po drugie dopasowałam kosmetyki i wyrzuciłam te ze składnikami które moga mnie zapychac.
Po trzecie wprowadziłam do suplementacji Normatabs, są to tabletki na trądzik, ale w przeciwienstwie do izoteku nie dają efektów ubocznych.  A po kilku miesiącach przyjmowania mogę z całym przekonaniem stwierdzić, ze dzialają i znacznie poprawiły stan mojej skóry.

----------

